# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը

## Terminator

Ահա մոտ 2000 տարի է, որ Հիսուսը հայտնել է մարդկությանը: Նա ծնվել է չունևոր ընտանիքում, հրեական մի փոքրիկ քաղաքում… Նա ապրել է 33 տարի և միայն  3 վերջին տարիներն է նվիրել մարդկանց ծառայելուն…
Այդ դեպքում, նաև եթե, ինչպես շատերն են կարծում, որ Նա իրականում չի եղել,  ինչո՞ւ են ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկությունը մինչև այսօր հիշում Նրան և ընդունում կամ մերժում են Նրան… Վերջապես, ո՞վ է ՆԱ…

ՀԳ. այս թեման նվիրվում է Հիսուսի Սուրբ Ծնունդին, որը կնշվի մի քանի օրից…

----------


## Ambrosine

մարգարե

----------


## Հայկօ

*Terminator 

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=37301
*

----------

total_abandon (07.11.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> մարգարե


Ահա, ամենատարածված պատասխաններից մեկը այս հարցին :Smile: 
Բայց դու կարծում ես, որ Նա եղել է մարգարե, ում մասին մարգարեացել են դարեր առաջ՝ ուրիշ մարգարենե՞ր… հնարավոր է՞ այդպիսի բան, որ մարգարեյի մասին խոսվեր նրա ծննդից դարեր առաջ… :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> *Terminator*




Հա, այս թեմային էլ հասա :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## ars83

Ս. Երրորդության անձերից մեկը:

Հարցումը շատ անհաջող է կազմված. միաժամանակ մի քանի տարբերակներ կարող են համարվել ճիշտ քվեարկողի կողմից, բայց բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն չկա: Հավանաբար, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցը տալ՝ առանց հնարավոր պատասխանների թվարկման:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա, ամենատարածված պատասխաններից մեկը այս հարցին
> Բայց դու կարծում ես, որ Նա եղել է մարգարե, ում մասին մարգարեացել են դարեր առաջ՝ ուրիշ մարգարենե՞ր… հնարավոր է՞ այդպիսի բան, որ մարգարեյի մասին խոսվեր նրա ծննդից դարեր առաջ…


դե Նաստրադամուսն էլ շատ բաներ գուշակել է, շատ բաներ՝ ոչ
կարող ենք օրինակ բերել... մեր երկրում աղետային վիճակ է, և պարզ է, որ մի օր մեկը գալու է ու իշխանությունը վերցնի: Փաստացի ձեռքբերումներով խոսենք.. այդ հնարավոր մեկը ասենք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է: Հիմա ինչ? Իշխանությունը վերցնելուց հետո նրան հայտարարենք մեսիա? մարգարե?՝ ասելով, թե դա այդպես էր գրված :Jpit: )  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ասում են՝ ատաղձագործ է եղել  :Xeloq: :

Տեսնես՝ ինչու՞ են ատաղձագործի մասին էդքան հաստ ու սև գիրք գրել:

Հիմա լիներ՝ դզող-փչող կլիներ  :Think: :

----------

Mephistopheles (22.09.2009), VisTolog (28.03.2010)

----------


## Terminator

> Ս. Երրորդության անձերից մեկը:
> 
> Հարցումը շատ անհաջող է կազմված. միաժամանակ մի քանի տարբերակներ կարող են համարվել ճիշտ քվեարկողի կողմից, բայց բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն չկա: Հավանաբար, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցը տալ՝ առանց հնարավոր պատասխանների թվարկման:


Դե, դրա համար էլ կա մի կետ՝ Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ, որտեղ և կարելի է քվեարկել, եթե չկա ձեր ուզած հարցումը :Smile: 

ՀԳ. լավ, իսկ ինչով կհիմնավորես, որ ՆԱ Ս. Երրորդության անձերից մեկն է… :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> Ասում են՝ ատաղձագործ է եղել :
> 
> Տեսնես՝ ինչու՞ են ատաղձագործի մասին էդքան հաստ ու սև գիրք գրել:
> 
> Հիմա լիներ՝ դզող-փչող կլիներ :


Իսկապե՞ս: Երևի հարգված մասնագիտություն էր... Բա չէ՜, հիմա...

----------


## AG16

Մարիամի որդին:

----------


## Terminator

> դե Նաստրադամուսն էլ շատ բաներ գուշակել է, շատ բաներ՝ ոչ
> կարող ենք օրինակ բերել... մեր երկրում աղետային վիճակ է, և պարզ է, որ մի օր մեկը գալու է ու իշխանությունը վերցնի: Փաստացի ձեռքբերումներով խոսենք.. այդ հնարավոր մեկը ասենք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է: Հիմա ինչ? Իշխանությունը վերցնելուց հետո նրան հայտարարենք մեսիա? մարգարե?՝ ասելով, թե դա այդպես էր գրված)


Դե եթե միայն Նոստրադամուսը գրեր Լևոնի մասին և վերջինս էլ կատարեր մի քանի հրաշքներ, ապա այդ դեպքում էլ չեր կարելի համարել նրան Մարգարե…
Իսկ Հիսուսի մասին գրել են շատ մարգարեներ, մարգարեացել նրա Ծննդյան օրվա, որն էլ նշվելու է մի քանի օրից, հրաշագործությունների, խաչվելու և 3-րդ օրը հարություն առնելու և այլնի մասին…
Իսկ պատմության մեջ չկա այնպիսի մի անձնավորություն, որրի մասին այդքան շատ խոսվեր և գրվեր…




> Ասում են՝ ատաղձագործ է եղել :
> 
> Տեսնես՝ ինչու՞ են ատաղձագործի մասին էդքան հաստ ու սև գիրք գրել:
> 
> Հիմա լիներ՝ դզող-փչող կլիներ :


Հա ճիշտ ես, այդպես էլ ասում են… Ոչ միայն նրա մասին այդքան հաստ ու սև գիրք գրել, այլև Նրա ժամանակներից սկսած, մինչև մեր օրերը բազմաթիվ գրքեր են գրվել և կգրվեն…
Որովհետև, ըստ Քրիստոնեուրյան, Նա… է, իսկ ով է եղել, քննարկենք այստեղ :Smile:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2010)

----------


## Amaru

> Որովհետև, ըստ Քրիստոնեուրյան, Նա… է, իսկ ով է եղել, քննարկենք այստեղ


Ներեցեք, այդ բազմակետերը ի՞նչ են նշանակում:  :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

Աստծու որդի, Աստված

Կարծում եմ անտեղի հարցադրում է: Կրոնի հարցում տեղին է հարցեն  "հավատու՞մ ես Աստվածաշնչյան գրվածքներին" ու վերջ:

----------


## Terminator

> Ներեցեք, այդ բազմակետերը ի՞նչ են նշանակում:


Այն է նշանակում, Amaru ջան, որ մարդիկ մինչև հիմա էլ վիճում են այդ հարցի շուրջը, ոմանք ասում են, որ Նա Աստծո Որդին է կամ Աստված, Մարգարե, Հասարակ մահկանացու, իսկ ոմանք էլ, համարում են, որ Նա իրականում գոյություն չի ունեցել, թեև գիտությունը մի քանի բացահայտումներ է արել Նրա իրական լինելը ապացուցելու համար…

ՀԳ. ես բազմակետ էի դրել նրա համար, քանի-որ ոչ մի պնդում  100 տոկոսով հիմնավորված չէ, թէ Նա ո՞վ է եղել իրականում, դրա համար էլ ես այս թեման բացեցի, որպեսզի քնննարկումներով կարողանանք որոշակի կարծիք կազմել, Նրա Ով լինելու հարցի շուրջ… :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ՀԳ. ես բազմակետ էի դրել նրա համար, քանի-որ ոչ մի պնդում  100 տոկոսով հիմնավորված չէ, թէ Նա ո՞վ է եղել իրականում, դրա համար էլ ես այս թեման բացեցի, որպեսզի քնննարկումներով կարողանանք որոշակի կարծիք կազմել, Նրա Ով լինելու հարցի շուրջ…


…
Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող 100 տոկոսով հիմնավորել, որ ես կամ դու կամ … հիմա, հենց հիմա, կանք, ապրում ենք  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (28.03.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այն է նշանակում, Amaru ջան, որ մարդիկ մինչև հիմա էլ վիճում են այդ հարցի շուրջը


Իսկ ինչ-որ հարց կա՞, որի շուրջ մարդիկ չեն վիճում:




> ՀԳ. ես բազմակետ էի դրել նրա համար, քանի-որ ոչ մի պնդում 100 տոկոսով հիմնավորված չէ, թէ Նա ո՞վ է եղել իրականում


Ընդհա՛նրապես ոչ մի պնդում 100 տոկոսով հիմնավորված չէ:

Խառախուռա թեմա է, իմ կարծիքով: Շուտով դառնալու է «Ճանաչում եք Աստծուն - 2» կամ «Մահ... Իսկ հետո - 2»:

----------


## Terminator

> …
> Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող 100 տոկոսով հիմնավորել, որ ես կամ դու կամ … հիմա, հենց հիմա, կանք, ապրում ենք


Ես էլ այդ եմ ասում, որ կյանքում ոչ մի բան էլ 100%-ով չի լինում, դրա համար էլ ես ձեռնպահ եմ մնում այս հարցին պատասխանելուց… :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Կարծում եմ անտեղի հարցադրում է: Կրոնի հարցում տեղին է հարցեն "հավատու՞մ ես Աստվածաշնչյան գրվածքներին" ու վերջ:


Իսկ անհավատները, որոնք Նրան չեն ընդունում, այնպես, ինչպես Նա նկարագրվում է Սուրբ Գրքում և ասում են, որ Նա իրականում չի եղել, թեև գիտույուննը որոշ բացահայտումներ արել է այդ ուղղությամբ… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Այս թեման չի կարելի նայել միայն  Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից, որովհետև մի հարց էլ կա… արդյոք Նա իրոք գոյություն է, թէ ավանդազրույցի արդյունք, ինչպես, օրինակ Սասունցի Դավիթը կամ այդ ժամանակվա հեթանոս Աստվածները կամ հերոսները :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ այդ եմ ասում, որ կյանքում ոչ մի բան էլ 100%-ով չի լինում, դրա համար էլ ես ձեռնպահ եմ մնում այս հարցին պատասխանելուց…


Գիտես՞
կյանքը հաճած առաջադրում է այնպիսի հարցեր, որոնց ուղղակի չես կարող չպատասխանել, մնալ  ձեռնպահ :
"Ամեն ինչ էլ հարաբերական է…" , այսիքն սակայն մենք առօրյա ուտում ենք, խմում, աշխատում, ժպտում, լալիս, երգում, սիրում… և ի՞նչ, երբ որ դու սոված ես մնում, ասում ես որ ես 100 տոկոս համոզված չեմ որ սոված եմ, և ըստ այդմ   ձեռնապա՞հ եմ մնում:
Նւոյնը նաև հոգևոր սնունդի հետ է կատարվում: Պարտավոր է մարդ կողմնորոշվել, թե չէ սովից կմեռնի 
 :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ անհավատները, որոնք Նրան չեն ընդունում, այնպես, ինչպես Նա նկարագրվում է Սուրբ Գրքում և ասում են, որ Նա իրականում չի եղել, թեև գիտույուննը որոշ բացահայտումներ արել է այդ ուղղությամբ…


Հարգելի *Terminator* ջան, դու վերջերս անընդհատ պնդում ես ինչ-որ գիտական բացահայտումների մասին, բայց ոչ մի լուրջ հղում կամ ապացույց չես տալիս: Այդ ի՞նչ խորհրդավոր «որոշ» բացահայտումներ են: Հիսուսի պուճուր վախտվա ռանդան են գտել, ինչ են արել...

----------


## Terminator

Հասկանում եմ, որ Քրիստոնյայի համար կարող է մի փոքր տարորինակ թվալ սա, բայց չէ որ, որոշ մարդիկ սխալ հասկանալով Աստվածաշունչը, սխալ են մեկնաբանում այս հարցը, որի արդյունքում էլ ծնվում են բազմաթիվ աղանդներ, որոնք սխալ են մեկնաբանում Նրա ով լինելը,, նրա ապրած կյանքը, խաճելությունը և վերջապես նրա Հարություն առնելը… ահա ես այս հարցերի շուրջ էի ուզւոմ խոսել, որպեսզի ավելի լավ հասկանանք նրան և Նրա Բնույթը… :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ՀԳ. Այս թեման չի կարելի նայել միայն  Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից, որովհետև մի հարց էլ կա… արդյոք Նա իրոք գոյություն է, թէ ավանդազրույցի արդյունք, ինչպես, օրինակ Սասունցի Դավիթը կամ այդ ժամանակվա հեթանոս Աստվածները կամ հերոսները


Իսկ ոնց է՞
ուզում ես որ ստեղ Ակումբում պարզենք, թե Հիսւոսը իրակաում պատմականորոեն եղել է թե չէ՞
Մենք անգամ "ամենաստից", մեր հետ եղած "պատմական" փաստերին չենք կարողանում "ճշգրիտ" պատասխանել, ուր մնաց 2000 տարի առաջվա ՞
Ստեղ մնում ա մենակ հավատալը կամ չհավատալը : Պատմությունը գիտություն չի, ու ինչ էլ ասի որպես ապացույց, ես դրան մոտիկանում եմ որպես հեքիաթ, լավագյուն դեպքում ասք, պատում, լեգենդ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հասկանում եմ, որ Քրիստոնյայի համար կարող է մի փոքր տարորինակ թվալ սա, բայց չէ որ, որոշ մարդիկ սխալ հասկանալով Աստվածաշունչը, սխալ են մեկնաբանում այս հարցը, որի արդյունքում էլ ծնվում են բազմաթիվ աղանդներ, որոնք սխալ են մեկնաբանում Նրա ով լինելը,, նրա ապրած կյանքը, խաճելությունը և վերջապես նրա Հարություն առնելը… ահա ես այս հարցերի շուրջ էի ուզւոմ խոսել, որպեսզի ավելի լավ հասկանանք նրան և Նրա Բնույթը…


Աղանդները. և ընդհանրապես ՝ եկեղեցիները, դրանք քաղաքականություն են ընդամենը, ժողովրդին կազմակերպելու ու կառավարելու մի ինստիտուտ, լծակ: Սա պետք չի վատով հասկանալ: Եկեեցին միջին հաշվով էս ֆունկցիան դարեր շարունակ կատարել ա ու շարունակում ա մեծ միջոցներ ներդնելով դեռևս կատարել:

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի *Terminator* ջան, դու վերջերս անընդհատ պնդում ես ինչ-որ գիտական բացահայտումների մասին, բայց ոչ մի լուրջ հղում կամ ապացույց չես տալիս: Այդ ի՞նչ խորհրդավոր «որոշ» բացահայտումներ են: Հիսուսի պուճուր վախտվա ռանդան են գտել, ինչ են արել...


Դե ես սիրում եմ, որ ինչ-որ լուրջ թեմա խոսվելիս, ինչպիսին նաև Կրոնն է, որոշ բաններն էլ գիտական տեսանկյունից նայվի…
Հեգնանքտ էլ տեղին չէ… Ճիշտ ես, չչեն գտել ռանդան, բայց դրանից ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան… Մի մեջբերում միայն.
«Հնագիտությունը հաստատել է բազում դրվագներ (ՀԳ. Հիսուսի կյանքի մասին), որոնք անցյալում մեժվել էինքննադատների կողմից, որպեսհակապատմական կամ հայտնի փաստերին հակասող»-գրել է հնագետ Ջոզեֆ Ֆրինը…
Օրինակ… Հիսուսի մասին գրված մարգարեությունների իրական լինելը, հայտնաբերելով Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները (դրանց մասին ասել եմ «Մահ… իսկ հետո» թեմայում, որտեղ էլ բերել եմ սայթը՝ որտեղ կարելի է կարդալ դրա մասին), 
Երուսաղեմի գլխ. տաճարը կառուցվել է Հիսուսի գերեզմանի վրա, Էջմիածնում պահվող խաչելափայտի մի կտորը, 
Նրա ժամանակակիցների գրվածքները և այլն… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Դա այն հարցերից մեկն է, որով անհավատները փորձում են հերքել Աստվածաշունչը, այսինքն եթե չես կարող այդ Գիրքը ապացուցես գիտականորեն, ապա
այն սխալ է ու պետք չէ հավատալ դրան… Կոմունիզմն էլ հիմնվելով դրա վրա, հերքում է թէ Հիսուսին և թէ Քրիստոնեությունը, այն համարելով՝ «թմրադեղ»… :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե եթե միայն Նոստրադամուսը գրեր Լևոնի մասին և վերջինս էլ կատարեր մի քանի հրաշքներ, ապա այդ դեպքում էլ չեր կարելի համարել նրան Մարգարե…
> Իսկ Հիսուսի մասին գրել են շատ մարգարեներ, մարգարեացել նրա Ծննդյան օրվա, որն էլ նշվելու է մի քանի օրից, հրաշագործությունների, խաչվելու և 3-րդ օրը հարություն առնելու և այլնի մասին…
> Իսկ պատմության մեջ չկա այնպիսի մի անձնավորություն, որրի մասին այդքան շատ խոսվեր և գրվեր…


Տերմինատոր ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց ուշադիր չես կարդացել իմ գրառումը. չէի ասել, թե Նաստրադամուսը գրեր Լևոնի մասին, ասում եմ, որ շուտվանից ստեղծվել էր մեր երկրում խառնակ վիճակ, երկիրը գնում էր դեպի կործանում /այսօր էլ շարունակվում է/, պարզ էր, որ մի օր մի քաղաքական ուժ դուրս է գալու այս ամենի դեմ: Իհարկե մտքներովս չէր անցնի, որ դա Լևոնն է լինելու: Բայց հիմա վերցնենք ու ասենք, թե Լևոնը մարգարե է, իսկ ԱԽՔը Հուդա? ծիծաղելի է:
Նույնը այն ժամանակ. դեսպոտիզմ էր.... ստրկություն, հանկարծ հայտնվեց Հիսուսը, սկսեց ինչ-որ հումանիստական գաղափարներ առաջ քաշել: Շուտով դրանք լայն տարածում գտան. այն քարոզում էր հանդուրժողականություն, հնազանդություն... ձեռնտու էր նույնիսկ ղեկավար շրջանակներին: Ահավոր ծավալուն թեմա է. 2 խոսքով հնարավոր չի





> Իսկ անհավատները, որոնք Նրան չեն ընդունում, այնպես, ինչպես Նա նկարագրվում է Սուրբ Գրքում և ասում են, որ Նա իրականում չի եղել, թեև գիտույուննը որոշ բացահայտումներ արել է այդ ուղղությամբ…
> 
> ՀԳ. Այս թեման չի կարելի նայել միայն  Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից, որովհետև մի հարց էլ կա… արդյոք Նա իրոք գոյություն է, թէ ավանդազրույցի արդյունք, ինչպես, օրինակ Սասունցի Դավիթը կամ այդ ժամանակվա հեթանոս Աստվածները կամ հերոսները


Սուրբ գրքի նկարագրությունը ամենևին պետք չէ անվերապահորեն ընդունել: Նրան համարում են Աստծու որդի, բայց շատ կներեք, փարավորններն էլ էին համարվում Աստծու որդիներ :Wink: 

Կարելի է ընդունել, որ Հիսուս անունով մի մարդ, դեռևս 1-ին դարում սկիզբ է  դրել մի նոր գաղափարախոսության, որի կրողներն ենք մենք: Մի տեղ գրել եմ, էլի կգրեմ, որ ինձ համար պարտադիր չի, որ ինքը լինի Աստծու որդի, որ ես իր գաղափարները համարեմ հումանիստական:

Այ ինձ համար միանշանակ է, որ նա հասարակ մահկանացու չէ, քանի որ հասարակ եմ ես, հասարակ է մյուսը, որ ոչինչ չի արել հանուն մարդկության: Իսկ նա ընդվզել է իշխող դոգմաների, մտածելակերպերի դեմ, սկիզբ դրել նոր ուսմունք, որը գերիշխող դիրքեր ունի մինչ օրս:

Ինքը գաղափարի համար պատրաստ եղավ խաչվելու. արժանի է հարգանքի :Smile:

----------

Եկվոր (18.09.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Մեկա ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտի թե նա ով է. դա ընդամենը կարծիքներ են :Pardon:  
Ես չգիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Աստծո Ընտրյալ, կանվանենք որդի, մարգարե թե մեկ այլ կերպ էական չի

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Վերջապես, ո՞վ է ՆԱ…


կպատասխանե՞ս ինքդ




> ՀԳ. այս թեման նվիրվում է Հիսուսի Սուրբ Ծնունդին, որը կնշվի մի քանի օրից…


լավ էլի... ոնց որ ռադիոյում երգ ես պատվիրել ու նվիրում ես ընկերներիցդ մեկի ծնունդին...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հարցն իր էությամբ արդեն վիճելի հարցա ու հստակ` մեկ կոնկրետ պատասխան տալ հնարավոր չէ այս հարցին…
Հա Հիսուս Աստվածա եղել ու ինքը դրա մասին Նոր Կտակարանում բազմիցս նշելա ու չի մերժել այսդ իրողությունը… Հովհաննես 10:30-ում Հիսուսը ասումա,որ <<Ես և Աստված մի ենք>>: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նույն գլխում ինքը նշումա իր Աստծո որդի լինելու փաստը` <<դուք ասում եք,թե հայհոյում ես,նրա համար,որ ասացի,թե Աստծու Որդի եմ>>:
Հիսուսի մասին խոսվումա նույնիսկ եթե չեմ սխալվում Ծննդոցում,հետևաբար նրա մարգարե լիենլը ես համենայն դեպս չեմ ընդունում: Ինչի պետքա այդքան ժամանակ խոսվեր մի մարգարեի մասին,եթե մինչ այդ տանյակ մարգարեներ էին գալու... 
Հովհաննես 9:58-ում կարանք կարդանք,որ Հիսուս ասումա <<Ճշմարիտ,ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ,ես եմ,նախքան Աբրահամի լինելը>>: 
Հիսուսը չի եղել? :Shok: Էս տարբերակը ուղղակի զուրկա տրամբանությունից: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարող ենք ասել,որ Կյուրոս արքան չի եղել, կամ Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին,որոնց չլինելու հանգամանքը ավելի ռեալա,քան Հիսուսինը: 2000 տարի առաջ պատմագրությունը բավականին լուրջ մակարդակի վրայա եղել ու բացառվածա,որ նման մասշտաբի իրողությունը լինի հորինված...
Հիսուս և Աստծո Որդին է, և միևնույն ժամանակ Աստված... :Wink:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

1. Նոր կտակարանը Հիսուսը չի գրել:
2. Նոր կտակարանը չի կարող բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ու հիմք համարվել, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ գիրք:
3. Տես՝ կարգավիճակս  :Smile: :

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ ոնց է՞
> ուզում ես որ ստեղ Ակումբում պարզենք, թե Հիսւոսը իրակաում պատմականորոեն եղել է թե չէ՞
> Մենք անգամ "ամենաստից", մեր հետ եղած "պատմական" փաստերին չենք կարողանում "ճշգրիտ" պատասխանել, ուր մնաց 2000 տարի առաջվա ՞
> Ստեղ մնում ա մենակ հավատալը կամ չհավատալը : Պատմությունը գիտություն չի, ու ինչ էլ ասի որպես ապացույց, ես դրան մոտիկանում եմ որպես հեքիաթ, լավագյուն դեպքում ասք, պատում, լեգենդ


Դե երևի կլինեն չէ մարդիկ, որ կասեն, որ նա իրականում գոյություն չի ունեցել, բայց ոչ միայն դա, նաև այն, թէ իրականում ով է եղել Նա և ըստ հարցման արդյունքների, պարզվում է, որ տարբեր կարծիքներ կան… Դե եթե քո ասածով՝ որ պատմ-ը ասք կամ լեգենդ է, ապա պետք է այդպիսին նաև համարենք ամբողջ հին աշխարհի պատմ-ը, այսինքն, որ լեգենդ է նախամարդիկ (որոնց ոսկորները գտնվել են, իսկ ամենահինը, որը հայտնաբերվել է, եղել է Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում), դինոզավրերը, որոնց ոսկորները նույնպես գտել են, Ներոնը, որի գրած բանաստեղծություններից մի քանիսը հասել են մեր օրերը և այլն…




> Տերմինատոր ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց ուշադիր չես կարդացել իմ գրառումը.


 Երևի… :Smile:  :Sad: 




> Ինքը գաղափարի համար պատրաստ եղավ խաչվելու. արժանի է հարգանքի


Ապրես, շատ ճիշտ ու հետաքրքիր գաղաճարներ են… :Smile: 




> կպատասխանե՞ս ինքդ


Եթե կարելի է, դեռ ձեռնպահ մնամ պատասխանելուց :Smile:  :Smile: 




> լավ էլի... ոնց որ ռադիոյում երգ ես պատվիրել ու նվիրում ես ընկերներիցդ մեկի ծնունդին...


Դե ես դա նկատի չունեյի… ուզում էի ասել, որ այդ տնի արթիվ եմ բացում այս թեման…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հիսուսը սևամորթ էր։
Ու 13-րդ, նույնպես սևամորթ առաքյալին 50 դոլար էր պարտք։
Dogma(c)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 1. Նոր կտակարանը Հիսուսը չի գրել:
> 2. Նոր կտակարանը չի կարող բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ու հիմք համարվել, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ գիրք:
> 3. Տես՝ կարգավիճակս :


Հիսուսը անձամբ չի գրել, բայց նրա աշակերտները բավականին մանրամասն գրել են նրա կյանքը ու բացի այդ հաշվի առ նաև այն հանգամանքը,որ Նոր Կտակարանը չի գրվել մեկ մարդու ձեռքով:
Դեռ ավելին. ուրիշ շատ բաներ էլ կան,որ Հիսուս արեց,որոնք եթե մեկը մեկ առ մեկ գրած լիներ աշխարհն իսկ բավական չէր լինի պարփակելու այդ գրքերը,եթե դրանք գրված լինեին:  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> 1. Նոր կտակարանը Հիսուսը չի գրել:
> 2. Նոր կտակարանը չի կարող բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ու հիմք համարվել, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ գիրք:
> 3. Տես՝ կարգավիճակս :


1. Հիսուսը չի գրել, բայց գրել են նրա աշակերտները…
2. Այնքանով կարող է լինել ճիշտ, որ Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցներից շատերը դեմ էին Նրան ու Նրա գաղափարախոսությանը, որի համար էլ Նրան խաճեցին, ապա եթե սխալ գրված լիներ Նոր Կտակարանը, և մարդիկ ականատես չլինեյին Նրա արածներին, ապա անմիջապես կհերքեյին  Նոր Կտակարանում գրվածները  և այն այդպիսի մեծ տարածում չէր գտնի… Մարդիկ հավատացին Նրան, Նրա մասին գրքեր գրեցին ու նաև նահատակվեցին…
3. …

----------


## Sunny Stream

> 2000 տարի առաջ պատմագրությունը բավականին լուրջ մակարդակի վրայա եղել ու բացառվածա,որ նման մասշտաբի իրողությունը լինի հորինված...


այ սա աթեիստների սիրած փաստարկն է, որովհետև Հիսուսի մասին ժամանակակից պատմագիրների մոտ կարծեմ 1-2 հիշատակություն կա, այն էլ` շատ մոտավոր... իրականում, բնական է, չէ՞ որ Նրա մասին սկսեցին խոսել միայն համբարձումից հետո, երբ առաքյալները սկսեցին շրջել երկրներով ու քարոզել քրիստոնեությունը...

Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ համար նման հարցադրումներն ուղղակի զզվելի են: Հեղինակին խնդրեցի պատասխանել, հասկանալու համար, թե ինչու է բացել էս թեման. խուսափեց: Եթե հավատում ես (քանի որ հարգանքով էիր գրում թեմայի մասին, ի տարբերություն մեր աթեիստ կամ այլ դավանանք ունեցող ակումբցիների), ապա ես չեմ հավատում քո հավատին... երևի դու էլ, ու պետք չէ էս թեմայում փնտրել դրա պատճառներն ու պատասխանները: Եթե չես հավատում... դրան էլ չեմ հավատում, որովհետև երբ աթեիստը նման թեմա է բարձրացնում, սովորաբար, զինված է լինում էստեղից-էնտեղից պեղած տվյալներով ու փաստախեղդ է անում...

եթե ես` որպես քրիստոնյա, հիմա որևէ պատասխան ընտրեմ, արդեն վիրավորված կզգամ, որովհետև... որովհետև չի' կարելի պատասխանել, երբ հավատում ես, չի' կարելի ապացուցել, երբ հավատում ես... չէ՞ որ հենց *հավատում* ես, ոչ թե` ցույց տալիս, շոշափում կամ տեսնում: Երբ ներսիդ հարցերը դուրս ես հանում, արդեն թույլ ես, արդեն կեղծ ես... փնտրել պետք է միշտ, բայց ոչ էսպես, ոչ էստեղ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հիսուսը սևամորթ էր։
> Ու 13-րդ, նույնպես սևամորթ առաքյալին 50 դոլար էր պարտք։
> Dogma(c)


Դե ըստ Դոգմայի Աստվածն էլ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ էր  :Blush: 

Քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք թեմա ենք բացել, թե ո՞վ էր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, նենց ամոթ եմ զգում... :Blush:

----------

Sunny Stream (02.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> այ սա աթեիստների սիրած փաստարկն է, որովհետև Հիսուսի մասին ժամանակակից պատմագիրների մոտ կարծեմ 1-2 հիշատակություն կա, այն էլ` շատ մոտավոր... իրականում, բնական է, չէ՞ որ Նրա մասին սկսեցին խոսել միայն համբարձումից հետո, երբ առաքյալները սկսեցին շրջել երկրներով ու քարոզել քրիստոնեությունը...


Չգիտեի դրա մասին, բայց հաշվի առեք,որ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեությունն ընդունվելա 301 թվականին` այսինքն ըդամենը մոտ 270 տարիա եղել ընդունման ու Քրիստոսի խաչելության արանքում, որը այնքան փոքր ժամանակահատվածա` հորինվածություն գտնելու համար: Պապիդ պապուց էլ կարաիր տեղեկություններ հավաքեիր :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք թեմա ենք բացել, թե ո՞վ էր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, նենց ամոթ եմ զգում...


Ամոթ բան չկա, դու հաշվի,թե մեր քրիստոնյա ազգի մեջ քանի մարդ գիտի էս հարցի պատասխանը... :Wink:

----------

Կարապետ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Terminator

> այ սա աթեիստների սիրած փաստարկն է, որովհետև Հիսուսի մասին ժամանակակից պատմագիրների մոտ կարծեմ 1-2 հիշատակություն կա, այն էլ` շատ մոտավոր... իրականում, բնական է, չէ՞ որ Նրա մասին սկսեցին խոսել միայն համբարձումից հետո, երբ առաքյալները սկսեցին շրջել երկրներով ու քարոզել քրիստոնեությունը...
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ համար նման հարցադրումներն ուղղակի զզվելի են: Հեղինակին խնդրեցի պատասխանել, հասկանալու համար, թե ինչու է բացել էս թեման. խուսափեց: Եթե հավատում ես (քանի որ հարգանքով էիր գրում թեմայի մասին, ի տարբերություն մեր աթեիստ կամ այլ դավանանք ունեցող ակումբցիների), ապա ես չեմ հավատում քո հավատին... երևի դու էլ, ու պետք չէ էս թեմայում փնտրել դրա պատճառներն ու պատասխանները: Եթե չես հավատում... դրան էլ չեմ հավատում, որովհետև երբ աթեիստը նման թեմա է բարձրացնում, սովորաբար, զինված է լինում էստեղից-էնտեղից պեղած տվյալներով ու փաստախեղդ է անում...


Բայց ես չխուսափեցի պատասխանելուց  :Smile: … ես ասել եմ ու ասում եմ, որ այստեղ կարելի է քննարկել, թէ ով է եղել Նա, իրոք գոյություն է ունեցել Նա, դրա համար էլ դրել եմ հարցերը և ես Նրա մասին տեղեկությունների աղբյուրը միայն Աստվածաշունչը չեմ ընդունում, ես ընդունում եմ, այն ամենը, ինչը վերաբերվում է Նրա մասին և պարտադիր չէ միայն Քրիստոնյաները գրեն Նրա մասին, կարող են նաև գրեն այլ կրոնի մարդիկ…

ՀԳ. Մուսուլմանները Հիսուսին ընդունում են որպես Մարգարե, Հնդկաստանում և Տիբեթում համարում են, որ Հիսուսը սովորել է Կրիշնայի ու Բուդդայի հետ միասին և այլն…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ամոթ բան չկա, դու հաշվի,թե մեր քրիստոնյա ազգի մեջ քանի մարդ գիտի էս հարցի պատասխանը...


Բոլորն էլ գիտեն  :Wink:  ամոթա նույնիսկ մտածել, որ  կան այնպիսինները, որոնց կարելի է չհաշվել, մեկի համար սովորական մարդ, մյուսի համար մարգարե, մեկի համար էլ Աստված/ Աստծո որդի, ինչ որ բանի չենք գա, էլի կխոսվի քաղաքականությունից, կքննադատվի  նոր կտակարանը, էլ չշարունակեմ... :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիսուսը անձամբ չի գրել, բայց նրա աշակերտները բավականին մանրամասն գրել են նրա կյանքը ու բացի այդ հաշվի առ նաև այն հանգամանքը,որ Նոր Կտակարանը չի գրվել մեկ մարդու ձեռքով:
> Դեռ ավելին. ուրիշ շատ բաներ էլ կան,որ Հիսուս արեց,որոնք եթե մեկը մեկ առ մեկ գրած լիներ աշխարհն իսկ բավական չէր լինի պարփակելու այդ գրքերը,եթե դրանք գրված լինեին:


Քանի կոպեկ արժեն այդպիսի աշակերտները (և համապատասխանաբար նրանց գրածը), եթե նրանք չեն կարողանում գրելուց առաջ ասենք ճշտեն իրենց պաշտելի մարդու տոհմածառը: Նույն նոր կտակարանում ըստ Մատթեոսի և ըստ Ղուկասի Հիսուսը տարբեր տոհմածառեր ունի:

Ինքս համարում եմ, որ եղել Հիսուս անունով լավ հռետոր, որի գաղափարներին (որոնք այդ պահին իսկապես մարդասիրական էին և առաջադիմական) մեծ կարևորություն տալու համար հաջորդ սերուդները իրենց գրքերում նրան ենթարկում են անմարդկային կտտանքների, վերջում էլ խաչում են:
Ինքս լավ չեմ հիշում, թող ավելի լավ իմացողները նշեն թե Նոր Կտակարանը կազմող 4 գրքերը որ թվերին (այսինքն Հիսոսի "խաչվելուց" քանի տարի) են գրվել:

----------


## Terminator

> Ինքս լավ չեմ հիշում, թող ավելի լավ իմացողները նշեն թե Նոր Կտակարանը կազմող 4 գրքերը որ թվերին (այսինքն Հիսոսի "խաչվելուց" քանի տարի) են գրվել:


Դա շատ ծաավալուն թեմա է, բայց մի երկու խոսքով ասեմ, որ Նոր Կտակարանը գրվել է մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-երին:

Հայտնաբերված 1-ին ձեռագիր մագաղաթը, գրվել է մ.թ. 130 թվին, որն ապացուցում է Նոր Կտակարանի ձեռագրերի ճշտությունը…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դա շատ ծաավալուն թեմա է, բայց մի երկու խոսքով ասեմ, որ Նոր Կտակարանը գրվել է մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-երին:
> 
> Հայտնաբերված 1-ին ձեռագիր մագաղաթը, գրվել է մ.թ. 130 թվին, որն ապացուցում է Նոր Կտակարանի ձեռագրերի ճշտությունը…


Ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների` 57-96 տարի:
Ստացվում է, որ Հիսուսի աշակերտներն այնքան են ազդվում խաչման տեսարանից, որ միայն 96-33=63 տարի անց հիշում են, որ պետք է մեզ փոխանցեին "աստծո խոսքը" (ըստ որոշ աղբյուների աստվածաշունչը ոչ թե պարունակում է "աստծո խոսքը" այլ հենց "աստծո խոսքն է") և, լինելով 80 տարեկանին մոտ զառամյալ պապիկներ, հիշողությամբ մեզ բառ առ բառ կրկնում են աստծո խոսքերը: Սպասենք Մել Գիբսոնի նկարած ֆիլմից ավելի դաժան տարբերակների, քանի որ այս տարբերակը հաստատ 63 տարով չի անջատում ուղեղը:

----------

Chilly (12.01.2009), VisTolog (28.03.2010), Ուլուանա (02.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների` 57-96 տարի:
> Ստացվում է, որ Հիսուսի աշակերտներն այնքան են ազդվում խաչման տեսարանից, որ միայն 96-33=63 տարի անց հիշում են, որ պետք է մեզ փոխանցեին "աստծո խոսքը" (ըստ որոշ աղբյուների աստվածաշունչը ոչ թե պարունակում է "աստծո խոսքը" այլ հենց "աստծո խոսքն է") և, լինելով 80 տարեկանին մոտ զառամյալ պապիկներ, հիշողությամբ մեզ բառ առ բառ կրկնում են աստծո խոսքերը: Սպասենք Մել Գիբսոնի նկարած ֆիլմից ավելի դաժան տարբերակների, քանի որ այս տարբերակը հաստատ 63 տարով չի անջատում ուղեղը:


Ես նկատի չունեյի միայն Ավետարանները, Մ.Թ. 40-50 թթ-ին գրվել է «Գործք Առաքելոցը» , որտեղ նկարագրվում է  իրանց շրջագայությունները ու քարոզները… իսկ Ավետարաններում  զետեղված պատմությունները նույնությամբ կա «Գործք ռաքելոցում», որն էլ վկայում է, որ բոլորն էլ խոսում են միևնույն բանի մասին և կապ չունի արդեն,թէ որը երբ է գրվել…

ՀԳ. Հրեական կրոնուսուցման մեջ ընդունված է, որ աշակերտը ռաբբիի խոսքը հիշի անգիր…

----------


## Terminator

> Դե ըստ Դոգմայի Աստվածն էլ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ էր 
> 
> Քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք թեմա ենք բացել, թե ո՞վ էր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, նենց ամոթ եմ զգում...


Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր Քրիստոնյա ազգը 80 տարի եղել է աթեիստական միապետության՝ ԽՍՀՄ-ի կազմում, որտեղ կրոնը և նմանապես Քրիստոնեությունը համարվում էր մարդկության համար որպես «թմրադեղ», ապա կարծում եմ, ամոթ է, իհարկե,  e}|{uka ջան, բայց տեղին է այս թեման… :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՀԳ. Հրեական կրոնուսուցման մեջ ընդունված է, որ աշակերտը ռաբբիի խոսքը հիշի անգիր…


Այդպիսի աշակերտը թող սկզբում անգիր հիշեր իր "տիրոջ" տոհմածառը, կամ (եթե չէր հիշում) պարզապես չգրեր:
Եթե նա հենց սկզբից սխալվում է (իսկ երկուսից մեկը, կամ Մատթեոսը, կամ Ղուկասը հաստատ սխալվում է), ի՞նչպես կարելի է համոզված լինել շարունակության ճշմարտացիության մեջ:

----------


## Rammstein

Հիսուսը ե՛ւ Աստված է, ե՛ւ Աստծո որդի։

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Terminator

> Այդպիսի աշակերտը թող սկզբում անգիր հիշեր իր "տիրոջ" տոհմածառը, կամ (եթե չէր հիշում) պարզապես չգրեր:
> Եթե նա հենց սկզբից սխալվում է (իսկ երկուսից մեկը, կամ Մատթեոսը, կամ Ղուկասը հաստատ սխալվում է), ի՞նչպես կարելի է համոզված լինել շարունակության ճշմարտացիության մեջ:


Բայց Ղուկասի Ավետարանի մեջ  հակասություն չտեսա… Սկսբում՝ 1-ին գլխում նա խոսում է Հովհաննես Մկրտիչի մասին, ով նաև պետք է մկրտեր Հիսուսին, իսկ 2-րդ տնում նա ասում է, որ Հովսեփը նույնպես Դավթի տոհմից էր, ինչպես Մատթեոսն է ասումԼ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց Ղուկասի Ավետարանի մեջ  հակասություն չտեսա… Սկսբում՝ 1-ին գլխում նա խոսում է Հովհաննես Մկրտիչի մասին, ով նաև պետք է մկրտեր Հիսուսին, իսկ 2-րդ տնում նա ասում է, որ Հովսեփը նույնպես Դավթի տոհմից էր, ինչպես Մատթեոսն է ասումԼ


Խնդրում եմ համեմատիր Հիսուսի տոհմածառի 14 պորտերն ըստ Ղուկասի և ըստ Մատթեոսի:

----------


## Terminator

> Խնդրում եմ համեմատիր Հիսուսի տոհմածառի 14 պորտերն ըստ Ղուկասի և ըստ Մատթեոսի:


Հիմա չեմ կարող բացատրել, բայց դրա բացատրությունն էլ կա, մենակ հիմա ճեմ հիշում, բայց հաստատ կա. Ղուկասը ավելի մանրամասն է նկարագրում Հիսուսի ծնունդը՝ Նոյի որդու՝ Սեմից սկսած, իսկ Մաթևոսը նկարագրում է Աբրահամից մինչ Հովսեփը…

----------


## Vaho

Մի օր Հիսուսը իր աշակերտներին հարցրեց, թե մարդիկ ինչ են ասում ինձ համար թե ով եմ ես, նրանք ել ասացին՝, ոմանք ասուոմ են Հովհանես մկրտիչն էս, իսկ մյուսները՝ Եղիան, ուրիշներն էլ՝ Երեմյիան կամ մարգարեներից մեկը: ԵՎ Հիսուսը հարձրեց իսկ դուք ով՞ եք ասում ինձ համար, թե լինեմ, և Պետրոսը պատասխանեց ու ասեց՝ դու ես Քրիստոսը՝ կենդանի Աստծո որդին: ԵՎ Հիսուսը ասեց երանի քեզ, որովհետև մարմինը և արյունը չհայտնեց քեզ, բայց իմ Հայրը որ երկնքումն է:

«Մաթևոս  16/13-18»

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա չեմ կարող բացատրել, բայց դրա բացատրությունն էլ կա, մենակ հիմա ճեմ հիշում, բայց հաստատ կա. Ղուկասը ավելի մանրամասն է նկարագրում Հիսուսի ծնունդը՝ Նոյի որդու՝ Սեմից սկսած, իսկ Մաթևոսը նկարագրում է Աբրահամից մինչ Հովսեփը…


Այսինքն, եթե հավատանք, որ Նոյը նախահայրն է մարդկության, ապա Ղուկասը նկարագրել է Հիսուսի տոհմի՝ մի քանի հազարամյա պատմությունը կամ գծել է տոհմածառը? :Shok:

----------


## Terminator

> Այսինքն, եթե հավատանք, որ Նոյը նախահայրն է մարդկության, ապա Ղուկասը նկարագրել է Հիսուսի տոհմի՝ մի քանի հազարամյա պատմությունը կամ գծել է տոհմածառը?


Հա, այդպես է դուրս գալիս… Ղուկասը անգամ նշում է Ադամին… մեջբերում…

«Հիսուսի ազգատոհմը»
23…Ան որդին էր Հովսեփի, որ Հեղիի… 
38Որ Ենովսի, որ Սեմի, Որ Ադամի, որ Աստծո»

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, այդպես է դուրս գալիս… Ղուկասը անգամ նշում է Ադամին… մեջբերում…
> 
> «Հիսուսի ազգատոհմը»
> 23…Ան որդին էր Հովսեփի, որ Հեղիի… 
> 38Որ Ենովսի, որ Սեմի, Որ Ադամի, որ Աստծո»


կարող ա մեր տոհմից էլ մարդ լինի այդ ցուցակում? :Think: 
երեխեք ջան, հիմա կենտրոնացեք... եթե կա տոհմածառ, սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին չէ :Ok: 

իսկ Հիսուսով ավարտվում է տոհմը? :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

իսկ գուցե առաջին 3 տարբերակը նույնն են?  :Think:

----------


## Terminator

> կարող ա մեր տոհմից էլ մարդ լինի այդ ցուցակում?
> երեխեք ջան, հիմա կենտրոնացեք... եթե կա տոհմածառ, սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին չէ
> 
> իսկ Հիսուսով ավարտվում է տոհմը?


Ոչ թէ Հիսուսի տոհմածառն է նկարագրվում, այլ Նրա Երկրային հոր՝Հովսեփի…Ի դեպ, եթե ուշշադիր կարդայիր, ապա Ղուկասը նաև Հիշատակում է Աստծուն :Smile:  :Tongue: 

Ավարտվելը չգիտեմ, բայց ասում են, որ Մասոնների «նախահայրերը» եղել են Հիսուսի զավակները…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ թէ Հիսուսի տոհմածառն է նկարագրվում, այլ Նրա Երկրային հոր՝Հովսեփի…Ի դեպ, եթե ուշշադիր կարդայիր, ապա Ղուկասը նաև Հիշատակում է Աստծուն
> 
> Ավարտվելը չգիտեմ, բայց ասում են, որ Մասոնների «նախահայրերը» եղել են Հիսուսի զավակները…


Ես ուշադիր եմ կարդացել :Tongue: , այդ պատճառով էլ գրել եմ, որ սա ևս մեկ ապացույց է, որ Հիսուսը մարդ է, մարդ: Աստված ուրեմն ընտանիք ունի?  :Jpit: )))))

----------


## Terminator

> Ես ուշադիր եմ կարդացել, այդ պատճառով էլ գրել եմ, որ սա ևս մեկ ապացույց է, որ Հիսուսը մարդ է, մարդ: Աստված ուրեմն ընտանիք ունի? )))))


Դե եթե ուշադիր կարդայիր, կտեսնեյիր, որ վերջում Աստծու անունն էլ կա…

Հա, ունի, բա մենք ինչ ենք, Աստծո զավակները… Հիսուսն էլ է ասում, որ բոլոր մարդիկ իր եղբայրներն ու քույերն են… Ասեցիր հիշեցի, մի շաաաաաաաաաատ տխուր բանի մասին, մի աղանդի… Այդ աղանդի հիմնադիրը եղել է մի ամերիկացի վտարանդի, ով Ամերիկայից փախնելով ու գալով Ռուսաստան, հիմնում է այդ աղանդավորությունը, ըստ որի, հիմնվելով Աստվածաշնչյան այդ խոսքերի վրա, քարոզվում էր, որ եթե բոլոր մարդիկ իրար բարեկամ են և Աստծո զավակները, ապա կարելի է իրար հետ շնություն անել, անկախ ամեն ինչից և որնէլ ամենաահավորն է, դա սկսվում է 1 տարեկան երեխաներից…Բայց փառք Աստծո, վերջապես ոստիկանությունը բացահայտեց այդ խումբը, մեղավորներին պատժեց, խումբն էլ լուծարման ենթարկեց…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե եթե ուշադիր կարդայիր, կտեսնեյիր, որ վերջում Աստծու անունն էլ կա…
> 
> Հա, ունի, բա մենք ինչ ենք, Աստծո զավակները… Հիսուսն էլ է ասում, որ բոլոր մարդիկ իր եղբայրներն ու քույերն են… Ասեցիր հիշեցի, մի շաաաաաաաաաատ տխուր բանի մասին, մի աղանդի… Այդ աղանդի հիմնադիրը եղել է մի ամերիկացի վտարանդի, ով Ամերիկայից փախնելով ու գալով Ռուսաստան, հիմնում է այդ աղանդավորությունը, ըստ որի, հիմնվելով Աստվածաշնչյան այդ խոսքերի վրա, քարոզվում էր, որ եթե բոլոր մարդիկ իրար բարեկամ են և Աստծո զավակները, ապա կարելի է իրար հետ շնություն անել, անկախ ամեն ինչից և որնէլ ամենաահավորն է, դա սկսվում է 1 տարեկան երեխաներից…Բայց փառք Աստծո, վերջապես ոստիկանությունը բացահայտեց այդ խումբը, մեղավորներին պատժեց, խումբն էլ լուծարման ենթարկեց…


բայց ես քո ասածից ուրիշ բան եզրակացրի. ինքը վտարանդի չէր, այլ գաղտնի գործակալ :Wink:  նպատակը՝ թուլացնել Ռուսաստանը, կործանել հիմքերը և այլն, իսկ մոգությունները Ռուսաստանում էնքան տարածված են, որ այդ թեմայով գրքերը ցանկացած երեխայի գրասեղանին կա

դե ասում եմ էլի, որ ուշադիր եմ եղել ու տեսել եմ Աստծու անունը, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին չի կարող լինել
ու քեզ էլ հարց էի տվել... Աստված ընտանիք ունի? կնոջ անունը կասես? :Tongue:

----------


## Terminator

> բայց ես քո ասածից ուրիշ բան եզրակացրի. ինքը վտարանդի չէր, այլ գաղտնի գործակալ նպատակը՝ թուլացնել Ռուսաստանը, կործանել հիմքերը և այլն, իսկ մոգությունները Ռուսաստանում էնքան տարածված են, որ այդ թեմայով գրքերը ցանկացած երեխայի գրասեղանին կա
> 
> դե ասում եմ էլի, որ ուշադիր եմ եղել ու տեսել եմ Աստծու անունը, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին չի կարող լինել
> ու քեզ էլ հարց էի տվել... Աստված ընտանիք ունի? կնոջ անունը կասես?


Դե չգիտեմ այդ մարդը ով է եղել, բայց որ նրան բռնել են այդ հաստատ է… :Smile: 

Դե, ասեմ սենց… Ես ասեցի չէ, որ մենք բոլորս Աստծո զավակներն ենք և Նա էլ ստեղծել է մեզ, արարել, Նա լինելով Արարիչ, կարիք չուներ Կին ունենալու… նա ոչ կին է, ոչ տղամարդ, այն էլ նեգր, ինչպես հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերում է ցուցադրվում… իսկ նա իինչ է, ոճ մեկը չի կարող ասել, դա Նա «գաղտինք» է պահում, ոչ մեկը չի կարող տեսնել Նրան և լսել Նրա ձայնը, դրա մասին նաև Հիսուսն էր ասում… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. համ, մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թէ իմ ասած աղանդը ինչ կապ ուներ մոգութթյան հետ… այդ աղանդի հիմքում ընկած էր Աստվածաշունչը…Ի դեպ, դրա մասին կարդացել եմ «02» շաբաթաթերփում, մի քանի տարի առաջ… :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե չգիտեմ այդ մարդը ով է եղել, բայց որ նրան բռնել են այդ հաստատ է…
> 
> Դե, ասեմ սենց… Ես ասեցի չէ, որ մենք բոլորս Աստծո զավակներն ենք և Նա էլ ստեղծել է մեզ, արարել, Նա լինելով Արարիչ, կարիք չուներ Կին ունենալու… նա ոչ կին է, ոչ տղամարդ, այն էլ նեգր, ինչպես հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերում է ցուցադրվում… իսկ նա իինչ է, ոճ մեկը չի կարող ասել, դա Նա «գաղտինք» է պահում, ոչ մեկը չի կարող տեսնել Նրան և լսել Նրա ձայնը, *դրա մասին նաև Հիսուսն էր ասում*…


էն սկզբի ասածներիդ շուրջ չեմ խորանում, որովհետև վերջում կկռվենք :Wink: 
ոչ ոք չի կարող տեսնել նրան ու լսել նրա ձայնը? դե ես էլ նրա տեղը այդպես կասեի




> ՀԳ. համ, մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թէ իմ ասած աղանդը ինչ կապ ուներ մոգութթյան հետ… այդ աղանդի հիմքում ընկած էր Աստվածաշունչը…Ի դեպ, դրա մասին կարդացել եմ «02» շաբաթաթերփում, մի քանի տարի առաջ…


դե բոլոր այդ խմբերը իրենց շուրջ մի խորհրդավորություն են ստեղծում, դրա համար այդպես գրեցի. թե չէ ես չէի լսել այդ աղանդի մասին :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հարցադրումը կոռեկտ չէ: :Angry2: 
Այդ  իսկ պատճառով պատասխանները դառնում են անհեթեթություններ:
Մոդերատորին՝ շտկել հարցադրումը առանց փակելու թեման, բարոյական չէ  նման հարցադրումը : :Angry2:

----------


## Terminator

> Հարցադրումը կոռեկտ չէ:
> Այդ  իսկ պատճառով պատասխանները դառնում են անհեթեթություններ:
> Մոդերատորին՝ շտկել հարցադրումը առանց փակելու թեման, բարոյական չէ  նման հարցադրումը :


Այսինքն, դու հարցադրման մեջ ինչը կոռեկտ չէ ու նաև անբարոյականություն է :Shok: …Միթե ՀՀ-ում, սփյուռքահայերի մեջ չկան այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք չգիտեն թէ ով է Հիսուսը կամ նա ով է… :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա չեմ կարող բացատրել, բայց դրա բացատրությունն էլ կա, մենակ հիմա ճեմ հիշում, բայց հաստատ կա. Ղուկասը ավելի մանրամասն է նկարագրում Հիսուսի ծնունդը՝ Նոյի որդու՝ Սեմից սկսած, իսկ Մաթևոսը նկարագրում է Աբրահամից մինչ Հովսեփը…


Ես սպասում էի բացատրությանը, բայց քանի որ, իմ համոզմամբ, այդ բացատրությունը չի կարող տրամաբանական լինել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ոչ թե ինչ որ տեղ բացատրություն փնտրել, այլ ինքնուրույն վերլուծել, հասկանալու համար, որ այդ գիրքը հեռու է անթերի ու անսխալական լինելուց:

----------

Եկվոր (18.09.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ես սպասում էի բացատրությանը, բայց քանի որ, իմ համոզմամբ, այդ բացատրությունը չի կարող տրամաբանական լինել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ոչ թե ինչ որ տեղ բացատրություն փնտրել, այլ ինքնուրույն վերլուծել, հասկանալու համար, որ այդ գիրքը հեռու է անթերի ու անսխալական լինելուց:


Ըստ Լ. Դա Վինչիի, այս Աստվածաշունչը լիարժեք չէ, կան գրքեր, որոնք ընդգրկված չեն այդտեղ, դրա համար էլ կան հակասություններ և ոչ միայն այդ, դրա համար նա ընդունում էր միայն նրանք, որոնք ընդգրկված չեն Աստվածաշնչում :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

Ահա, այսօր Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին նշում է Հիսուսի հրաշաջառ Ծնունդը և մկրտությունը…
Քրիստոս Ծնավ եվ Հայտնեցա~վ, մեզի, ձեզի մե~ծ ավետիս…

----------


## Gayl

> Դե եթե միայն Նոստրադամուսը գրեր Լևոնի մասին և վերջինս էլ կատարեր մի քանի հրաշքներ, ապա այդ դեպքում էլ չեր կարելի համարել նրան Մարգարե…
> Իսկ Հիսուսի մասին գրել են շատ մարգարեներ, մարգարեացել նրա Ծննդյան օրվա, որն էլ նշվելու է մի քանի օրից, հրաշագործությունների, խաչվելու և 3-րդ օրը հարություն առնելու և այլնի մասին…
> Իսկ պատմության մեջ չկա այնպիսի մի անձնավորություն, որրի մասին այդքան շատ խոսվեր և գրվեր…


Իսկ ովքե՞ր են այդ մարգարեները որոնք այդքան շատ խոսացել են Քրիստոսի մասին,եթե կարելի է նշիր քանի անգամ և որ մարգարների կողմից է ասվել:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ ովքե՞ր են այդ մարգարեները որոնք այդքան շատ խոսացել են Քրիստոսի մասին,եթե կարելի է նշիր քանի անգամ և որ մարգարների կողմից է ասվել:


Բարդ հարց էր, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել :Smile: 
Հիսուսի մասին կա մոտ 300 վկայություն, որը գրվել է 1000 տարվա ընթացքում…
Բերեմ մի քանիսը.
Ծննդոց- 3:15՝ առաջին մարգարեությունը, 
մ.թ.ա 1012 թ-ի մարգարեությունը՝ Սաղմոս 22:7-19, Զաքարիա 12:20
Եսայի (ամենաշատը Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեություններ արած մարգարեն) 7:14, 8:14, 28:16, 49:6, 50:6,52,53, 60:3 և այյլն:
30 արծաթադրամով մատնվելը՝ Զաքարիա 11:11-13, Սաղմոս 40. համեմատել Եր. 32:6-15, Մատթ. 27:3-10:
Հիսուսի ծննդավայրի մասին՝ Միք. 5:2
և այլն:

ՀԳ. Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեացել են գրեթե բոլոր մարգարեները:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարդ հարց էր, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել
> Հիսուսի մասին կա մոտ 300 վկայություն, որը գրվել է 1000 տարվա ընթացքում…
> Բերեմ մի քանիսը.
> Ծննդոց- 3:15՝ առաջին մարգարեությունը, 
> մ.թ.ա 1012 թ-ի մարգարեությունը՝ Սաղմոս 22:7-19, Զաքարիա 12:20
> Եսայի (ամենաշատը Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեություններ արած մարգարեն) 7:14, 8:14, 28:16, 49:6, 50:6,52,53, 60:3 և այյլն:
> 30 արծաթադրամով մատնվելը՝ Զաքարիա 11:11-13, Սաղմոս 40. համեմատել Եր. 32:6-15, Մատթ. 27:3-10:
> Հիսուսի ծննդավայրի մասին՝ Միք. 5:2
> և այլն:
> ...


իհարկե կան այդպիսի տեղեկություններ,բայց նախ հաշվի առ որ նախ չկան այդ մարգարենների բնօրինակները և հետո,եթե ինքս հավատայի որ Քրիստոսը հարություն է առել,ապա կահավատայի և չէի քվեարկի մահկանացու բառի տակ,իմ կարծիքով ամբողջը հարմարեցված է և շինծու,այսինքն դարեր շարունակ հրեաները սպասում էին իրենց մեսիային,բայց և այնպես նրան հենց իրենք էլ չնդունեցին,ի դեպ ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում Հիսուսի անցայլը 14-30 տարեկան հասակում,անցյալը շատ կարևոր է,բայց զարմանալու աստիճան չկան տեղեկություններ կամ էլ կան բայց թաքցվում են:

----------


## Terminator

> իհարկե կան այդպիսի տեղեկություններ,բայց նախ հաշվի առ որ նախ չկան այդ մարգարենների բնօրինակները և հետո,եթե ինքս հավատայի որ Քրիստոսը հարություն է առել,ապա կահավատայի և չէի քվեարկի մահկանացու բառի տակ,իմ կարծիքով ամբողջը հարմարեցված է և շինծու,այսինքն դարեր շարունակ հրեաները սպասում էին իրենց մեսիային,բայց և այնպես նրան հենց իրենք էլ չնդունեցին,ի դեպ ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում Հիսուսի անցայլը 14-30 տարեկան հասակում,անցյալը շատ կարևոր է,բայց զարմանալու աստիճան չկան տեղեկություններ կամ էլ կան բայց թաքցվում են:


Քո հարցը շատ տարածված հարցերից մեկն է…
Բնօրինակներն կան, դրա մասին գրել էի մի թեմայում, չեմ հիշում որ… Դրանք կոչվում են «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարներ», իսկ մինչև դրանց հայտնաբերումը ամենահին ձեռագիրը համարվում էր « Բաբելոնյան Պետրոպալիտանուսի կոդեքսը», գրված 1008 թվին…
 «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարներ»-ի մեջ կան ամբողջական օրինակներ կամ հատվածներ Հին կտակարանի յուրաքանչյուր գրքից, բացի Եսթերի գրքից… Դրանք, որոնք հայտնաբերվել են Մեռյալ ծովի հս-արմ-ում, Քումրանում, նույն գրքերն են, որոնք զետեղված են Աստվածաշնչում:  :Smile: 

 Իրոք Կտակարանում չկան Հիսուսի 12-30 տարեկանի մասին տեղեկություններ, բայց որոշ քննադատների, դրանք շատ գաղտնի պահպանվում են Վատիկանի արխիվներում… :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Քո հարցը շատ տարածված հարցերից մեկն է…
> Բնօրինակներն կան, դրա մասին գրել էի մի թեմայում, չեմ հիշում որ… Դրանք կոչվում են «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարներ», իսկ մինչև դրանց հայտնաբերումը ամենահին ձեռագիրը համարվում էր « Բաբելոնյան Պետրոպալիտանուսի կոդեքսը», գրված 1008 թվին…
>  «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարներ»-ի մեջ կան ամբողջական օրինակներ կամ հատվածներ Հին կտակարանի յուրաքանչյուր գրքից, բացի Եսթերի գրքից… Դրանք, որոնք հայտնաբերվել են Մեռյալ ծովի հս-արմ-ում, Քումրանում, նույն գրքերն են, որոնք զետեղված են Աստվածաշնչում: 
> 
>  Իրոք Կտակարանում չկան Հիսուսի 12-30 տարեկանի մասին տեղեկություններ, բայց որոշ քննադատների, դրանք շատ գաղտնի պահպանվում են Վատիկանի արխիվներում…


Ես գիտեմ թե այդ ինչ գալարների մասին ես խոսում և եթե չեմ սխալվում դա պատահական մի տղա է հայտնաբերել և այլն դա կարևոր չի,բայց այդ գալարները նույնպես բնօրրինակներ չեն դրանք արտագրված են ուղղակի շատ հին են:
Կներես բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ որ կան այդպիսի տեղեկություններ Քրիստոսի կյանքից,հնարավոր է խաբեություն լինի,բայց եթե անգամ ես սխալվում է ապա ինչպես ասում են արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է,ինչու՞ են թաքցնում,ի՞նչ է գրված և որտեղից այդ աղբյուրները:
Ի դեպ ես չգիտեի որ դա ամենատարծված հարցերից է,որովհետև ինքս եմ փորձում պարզաբանել և ուզում եմ հասկանալ թե իրականում ի՞նչ է ուզում Աստվածաշունչը և ի՞նչքանով է մերը:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես գիտեմ թե այդ ինչ գալարների մասին ես խոսում և եթե չեմ սխալվում դա պատահական մի տղա է հայտնաբերել և այլն դա կարևոր չի,բայց այդ գալարները նույնպես բնօրրինակներ չեն դրանք արտագրված են ուղղակի շատ հին են:
> Կներես բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ որ կան այդպիսի տեղեկություններ Քրիստոսի կյանքից,հնարավոր է խաբեություն լինի,բայց եթե անգամ ես սխալվում է ապա ինչպես ասում են արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է,ինչու՞ են թաքցնում,ի՞նչ է գրված և որտեղից այդ աղբյուրները:


Գալարների մասին ինետում էլ կա, հիմա կայքը ճեմ հիշում…
Վատիկանի մասին հ1 հը-ով եմ իմացել, նաև նորից ասեմ, Լ. Դա Վինչին է ասել, նա ընդունում էր այդ անհայտ Գրքերը: Դա շատ լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում, ֆիլմ, որը մեծ աղմուկ հանեց կաթոլիկ աշխարհում և համարվեց արգելված: :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Գալարների մասին ինետում էլ կա, հիմա կայքը ճեմ հիշում…
> Վատիկանի մասին հ1 հը-ով եմ իմացել, նաև նորից ասեմ, Լ. Դա Վինչին է ասել, նա ընդունում էր այդ անհայտ Գրքերը: Դա շատ լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում, ֆիլմ, որը մեծ աղմուկ հանեց կաթոլիկ աշխարհում և համարվեց արգելված:


Ես ուրիշ տեղից եմ կարդացել,հեղինակի անունը չեմ հիշում ուզում էր ապացուցեր Աստծո գոյությունը,չնայած չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ:Ես իրականում ուրիշ բան եմ փնտրում,ուզում եմ պարզել ինչ կապ ունի մեր ԱՐ Աստծո և Եհովայի միջև եղած կապը,նմանությունները շատ են ինձ թվում է հրեաները գողացել են մեր կրոնը և այլն,կան բազմաթիվ հարցեր որոնք առեղծված են կամ էլ շատերը ուզում են որ հենց այդպես առեղծված էլ մնա:

----------


## Dorian

> Իսկ Հիսուսի մասին գրել են շատ մարգարեներ, մարգարեացել նրա Ծննդյան օրվա, որն էլ նշվելու է մի քանի օրից, հրաշագործությունների, խաչվելու և 3-րդ օրը հարություն առնելու և այլնի մասին…



Մարգարեությունները ոչ թե նրա մասին են գրվել, այլ մեկնաբանվել են ի շահ նրա: Գրողներն են Նաստրադամուսի նմաններն են եղել: Գուշակներին էնքան ենք հավատում, որ զոռով մեր կյանքն իրանց ասածների տակ ենք հարմարացնում:  :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.10.2010), Աթեիստ (07.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Մարգարեությունները ոչ թե նրա մասին են գրվել, այլ մեկնաբանվել են ի շահ նրա: Գրողներն են Նաստրադամուսի նմաններն են եղել: Գուշակներին էնքան ենք հավատում, որ զոռով մեր կյանքն իրանց ասածների տակ ենք հարմարացնում:


Բայց այդքան շատ՝ 300 մարգարեւոթյուն ոչ մեկի մասին չի արվել ու Հիսուսի մասին ասվում է, որ Նա պետք է ծնվի Բեթղեհեմում, Մարիամ անունով մի կույսից…կաղերը պետք է քայլեն, կույրերը տեսնեն…  մատնվի 30 արծաթով, այդ արծաթով գնվի բրուտի ագարակ, խաչվի և 3-րդ օրն էլ հարություն առնվի…  
Այս բոլորը եղավ միայն Հիսուսի ժամանակ :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

> Բայց այդքան շատ՝ 300 մարգարեւոթյուն ոչ մեկի մասին չի արվել ու Հիսուսի մասին ասվում է, որ Նա պետք է ծնվի Բեթղեհեմում, Մարիամ անունով մի կույսից…կաղերը պետք է քայլեն, կույրերը տեսնեն…  մատնվի 30 արծաթով, այդ արծաթով գնվի բրուտի ագարակ, խաչվի և 3-րդ օրն էլ հարություն առնվի…  
> Այս բոլորը եղավ միայն Հիսուսի ժամանակ


Ասածներիդ ապացույցն էլ ի՞նչն ա: Մեր ծամած-մաշած Նոր Կտակարանը: Ուրի՞շ: Ոչ մի փաստ չկա, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է եղել: Ես, միևնույն ա, հարգում եմ նրան, որպես մեծագույն մարդկանցից մեկը:
Բեթղեհեմում շնից շատ մարդ ա ծնվել, շնից շատ մարդ էլ կրել ա Մարիամ անունը, բայց մարդու բազմացման բնականոն ընթացքը խախտելու մասին հայտարարություն անելու հանդգնություն մեկն ա ունեցել... Քայլող կաղերի ու տեսնող կույրերի հետ հարցազրույցները չեմ կարդացել, չեմ կարա ասեմ եղել են, թե չէ: 30 արծաթն էլ սովորական բան ա: Որ Աստվածաշնչում գրած լիներ 1000 դրամով պիտի կաշառվեն, ի՞նչ ա միանգամից մտածեմ, թե էդ մեր ԺԵԿ-ի Անոյի մասին ա (անունը գաղտնիությունը պահպանելու նպատակով փոխված ա): Կամ էլ էդ պատմություններն էլ ա հետո հորինվել, Հիսուսի կյանքն ավելի ծաղկացնելու համար:

----------


## Nareco

Ու մենք էլ համարվում ենք 1708-ամյա քրիստոնյա ազգ: 
Մոդերատորներ, հասկանում եմ, որ Եվրոխորհուրդ ենք մտել ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի երկաթյա վարագույրը չկա, ով ինչ մտքին փչում գրում է, ուղղակի բարի եղեք, գոնե հարցադրումը ճիշտ ձևակերպեք: 
 Պատկերացնում եք արաբները ֆորումում թեմա բացեին ու գրեին, ով է եղել Մուհամեդը:  
Ամենևին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Մահմուդին համեմատելու Տեր Աստծո հետ, ուղղակի երևույթը ինքնին շատ տհաճ է:

----------


## Nareco

> Ասածներիդ ապացույցն էլ ի՞նչն ա: Մեր ծամած-մաշած Նոր Կտակարանը: Ուրի՞շ: Ոչ մի փաստ չկա, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է եղել: Ես, միևնույն ա, հարգում եմ նրան, որպես մեծագույն մարդկանցից մեկը:
> Բեթղեհեմում շնից շատ մարդ ա ծնվել, շնից շատ մարդ էլ կրել ա Մարիամ անունը, բայց մարդու բազմացման բնականոն ընթացքը խախտելու մասին հայտարարություն անելու հանդգնություն մեկն ա ունեցել... Քայլող կաղերի ու տեսնող կույրերի հետ հարցազրույցները չեմ կարդացել, չեմ կարա ասեմ եղել են, թե չէ: 30 արծաթն էլ սովորական բան ա: Որ Աստվածաշնչում գրած լիներ 1000 դրամով պիտի կաշառվեն, ի՞նչ ա միանգամից մտածեմ, թե էդ մեր ԺԵԿ-ի Անոյի մասին ա (անունը գաղտնիությունը պահպանելու նպատակով փոխված ա): Կամ էլ էդ պատմություններն էլ ա հետո հորինվել, Հիսուսի կյանքն ավելի ծաղկացնելու համար:


Ավելի կոռեկտ ձևակերպեք ձեր ասելիքը, եթե աթեիստ եք դա ձեր խնդիրն է, բայց դա ձեզ իրավունք չի վերապահում սրբություններին ածականներով բնութագրել:

----------


## century

> Ու մենք էլ համարվում ենք 1708-ամյա քրիստոնյա ազգ: 
> Մոդերատորներ, հասկանում եմ, որ Եվրոխորհուրդ ենք մտել ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի երկաթյա վարագույրը չկա, ով ինչ մտքին փչում գրում է, ուղղակի բարի եղեք, գոնե հարցադրումը ճիշտ ձևակերպեք: 
>  Պատկերացնում եք արաբները ֆորումում թեմա բացեին ու գրեին, ով է եղել Մուհամեդը:  
> Ամենևին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Մահմուդին համեմատելու Տեր Աստծո հետ, ուղղակի երևույթը ինքնին շատ տհաճ է:


ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, Աստված օրհնի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Terminator

> Ասածներիդ ապացույցն էլ ի՞նչն ա: Մեր ծամած-մաշած Նոր Կտակարանը: Ուրի՞շ: Ոչ մի փաստ չկա, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է եղել: Ես, միևնույն ա, հարգում եմ նրան, որպես մեծագույն մարդկանցից մեկը:
> Բեթղեհեմում շնից շատ մարդ ա ծնվել, շնից շատ մարդ էլ կրել ա Մարիամ անունը, բայց մարդու բազմացման բնականոն ընթացքը խախտելու մասին հայտարարություն անելու հանդգնություն մեկն ա ունեցել... Քայլող կաղերի ու տեսնող կույրերի հետ հարցազրույցները չեմ կարդացել, չեմ կարա ասեմ եղել են, թե չէ: 30 արծաթն էլ սովորական բան ա: Որ Աստվածաշնչում գրած լիներ 1000 դրամով պիտի կաշառվեն, ի՞նչ ա միանգամից մտածեմ, թե էդ մեր ԺԵԿ-ի Անոյի մասին ա (անունը գաղտնիությունը պահպանելու նպատակով փոխված ա): Կամ էլ էդ պատմություններն էլ ա հետո հորինվել, Հիսուսի կյանքն ավելի ծաղկացնելու համար:


Նորից կրկնվեմ, ուասեմ, որ մարգարեությունների իրական լինելը ապացուցում է «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները»,  Հիսուսի մասին գրել են նրա աշակերտները մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-ին, առաջին ձեռագիրը հայտնի է մ.թ, 150թ-իօն գրվածը և այլն… Եթե սուտ լիներ կամ ծաղկեցված, ապա Հիսուսի աշակերտների գրածները Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, որոնք դեմ էին Նրա քարոզներին և որի համար Նրան խաչեցին, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին Նրա աշակերտների ասաներն ու գրածները…




> Ու մենք էլ համարվում ենք 1708-ամյա քրիստոնյա ազգ:
> Մոդերատորներ, հասկանում եմ, որ Եվրոխորհուրդ ենք մտել ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի երկաթյա վարագույրը չկա, ով ինչ մտքին փչում գրում է, ուղղակի բարի եղեք, գոնե հարցադրումը ճիշտ ձևակերպեք:
> Պատկերացնում եք արաբները ֆորումում թեմա բացեին ու գրեին, ով է եղել Մուհամեդը:
> Ամենևին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Մահմուդին համեմատելու Տեր Աստծո հետ, ուղղակի երևույթը ինքնին շատ տհաճ է:


Ես ինչ մտքիս եկածը չեմ գրում… Արաբները 70 տարի աթեիստական հանրապետության բնակիչներ չեն եղել՝ աթեիստական խոշոր պետության՝ ԽՍՀՄ-ի կազմում, որտեղ կրոնը համարվում էր մարդկության համար «թմչանյութ»… Իսլամական պետություններում չկան և այդքան տարածված են աղանդները, ինճպես Հայաստանում (արաբների պայմաններում դա իրոք ծիծաղելի կլիներ), որոնցից ամենախոշորը՝ «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդն է, որին հարում են շատ հայեր և որը Հիսուսին էլ ինչ ասես չհամարեց՝ մեկ հասարակ մարդ, մեկ Աստծո որդի և էլ չգիտեմ թէ ինչ… Նաև այլ աղանդներ, որոնք Քրիստոսին ուրիշ ձևերով են ներկայացնում…
Եթե նայվի հարցման արդյունքները, ապա պարզ երևում է, որ կարելի էր այս հարցումը բացել, որովհետև կարծիքները միատեսակ չեն…Եթե միատեսակ լինեյին, ապա կարելի էր փոխել հարցումը…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու մենք էլ համարվում ենք 1708-ամյա քրիստոնյա ազգ: 
> Մոդերատորներ, հասկանում եմ, որ Եվրոխորհուրդ ենք մտել ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի երկաթյա վարագույրը չկա, ով ինչ մտքին փչում գրում է, ուղղակի բարի եղեք, գոնե հարցադրումը ճիշտ ձևակերպեք: 
>  Պատկերացնում եք արաբները ֆորումում թեմա բացեին ու գրեին, ով է եղել Մուհամեդը:  
> Ամենևին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Մահմուդին համեմատելու Տեր Աստծո հետ, ուղղակի երևույթը ինքնին շատ տհաճ է:


Սխալ ենք համարվում. կրոնը ճիշտ է ընդունվել է 301-ին, բայց դեռ 7-րդ դարում էլ անգամ իշխանական տներում երկրպագում էին իրենց աստվածներին, մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին, դե անգրագետ ժողովրդի մեջ տիրող վիճակը դուք պատկերացրեք

Հարցադրման մեջ ինչ կա վիրավորական? Ուզում ենք իմանալ Հիսուսի ծագումնաբանությունը, նրա դերը մարդկության մեջ, ի վերջո իմանալ Աստծու որդին է, թե մարդ :Think: 




> Նորից կրկնվեմ, ուասեմ, որ մարգարեությունների իրական լինելը ապացուցում է «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները»,  Հիսուսի մասին գրել են նրա աշակերտները մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-ին, առաջին ձեռագիրը հայտնի է մ.թ, 150թ-իօն գրվածը և այլն… Եթե սուտ լիներ կամ ծաղկեցված, ապա Հիսուսի աշակերտների գրածները Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, որոնք դեմ էին Նրա քարոզներին և որի համար Նրան խաչեցին, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին Նրա աշակերտների ասաներն ու գրածները…


Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ չեն մերկացրել? Քո կարծիքով Հռոմի եպիսկոպոսները, որ պապ դարձան, համաշխարհային ժողովի որոշման լատիներեն մասում կետ մտցրին, թե Հռոմի եկեղեցին միշտ առաջնություն է ունեցել, ուրեմն ճիշտ է? ընդամենը եպիսկոպոսներ են եղել ու ենթարկվել են Կ. Պոլսի պատրիարքին

հիմա չէին կարող այդ մերկացումները այրել, որ հետքն էլ չմնա?

----------


## Terminator

> Սխալ ենք համարվում. կրոնը ճիշտ է ընդունվել է 301-ին, բայց դեռ 7-րդ դարում էլ անգամ իշխանական տներում երկրպագում էին իրենց աստվածներին, մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին, դե անգրագետ ժողովրդի մեջ տիրող վիճակը դուք պատկերացրեք
> 
> Հարցադրման մեջ ինչ կա վիրավորական? Ուզում ենք իմանալ Հիսուսի ծագումնաբանությունը, նրա դերը մարդկության մեջ, ի վերջո իմանալ Աստծու որդին է, թե մարդ
> 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ չեն մերկացրել? Քո կարծիքով Հռոմի եպիսկոպոսները, որ պապ դարձան, համաշխարհային ժողովի որոշման լատիներեն մասում կետ մտցրին, թե Հռոմի եկեղեցին միշտ առաջնություն է ունեցել, ուրեմն ճիշտ է? ընդամենը եպիսկոպոսներ են եղել ու ենթարկվել են Կ. Պոլսի պատրիարքին
> 
> հիմա չէին կարող այդ մերկացումները այրել, որ հետքն էլ չմնա?


Եթե մերկացնեյին Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, նրանք, ովքեր ականատես էն եղել Հիսուսի գործողություններին, ապա հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին աշակերտների «խաբեությունները» ու այդպիսի մեծ տարածում չէր գտնի այդ նոր կրոնը…

Դե չեմ ասում, որ  Հռոմի եկեղեցին միշտ առաջնություն է ունեցել և դեմ եմ այդպիսի պնդմանը…  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու մենք էլ համարվում ենք 1708-ամյա քրիստոնյա ազգ: 
> Մոդերատորներ, հասկանում եմ, որ Եվրոխորհուրդ ենք մտել ու ԽՍՀՄ-ի երկաթյա վարագույրը չկա, ով ինչ մտքին փչում գրում է, ուղղակի բարի եղեք, գոնե հարցադրումը ճիշտ ձևակերպեք: 
>  Պատկերացնում եք արաբները ֆորումում թեմա բացեին ու գրեին, ով է եղել Մուհամեդը:  
> Ամենևին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Մահմուդին համեմատելու Տեր Աստծո հետ, ուղղակի երևույթը ինքնին շատ տհաճ է:


Սխալ ենք համարվում. կրոնը ճիշտ է ընդունվել է 301-ին, բայց դեռ 7-րդ դարում էլ անգամ իշխանական տներում երկրպագում էին իրենց աստվածներին, մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին, դե անգրագետ ժողովրդի մեջ տիրող վիճակը դուք պատկերացրեք

Հարցադրման մեջ ինչ կա վիրավորական? Ուզում ենք իմանալ Հիսուսի ծագումնաբանությունը, նրա դերը մարդկության մեջ, ի վերջո իմանալ Աստծու որդին է, թե մարդ :Think: 




> Նորից կրկնվեմ, ուասեմ, որ մարգարեությունների իրական լինելը ապացուցում է «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները»,  Հիսուսի մասին գրել են նրա աշակերտները մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-ին, առաջին ձեռագիրը հայտնի է մ.թ, 150թ-իօն գրվածը և այլն… Եթե սուտ լիներ կամ ծաղկեցված, ապա Հիսուսի աշակերտների գրածները Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, որոնք դեմ էին Նրա քարոզներին և որի համար Նրան խաչեցին, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին Նրա աշակերտների ասաներն ու գրածները…


Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ չեն մերկացրել? Քո կարծիքով Հռոմի եպիսկոպոսները, որ պապ դարձան, համաշխարհային ժողովի որոշման լատիներեն մասում կետ մտցրին, թե Հռոմի եկեղեցին միշտ առաջնություն է ունեցել, ուրեմն ճիշտ է? ընդամենը եպիսկոպոսներ են եղել ու ենթարկվել են Կ. Պոլսի պատրիարքին

հիմա չէին կարող այդ մերկացումները այրել, որ հետքն էլ չմնա?


*Մոդերատորներ, այսօր համակարգը խառնվել ա? էս էլ 2-րդ գրառում եղավ. էն անգամ ես էի մեղավոր, էս անգամ չգիտեմ
Ջնջեք էս մեկն էլ, էլի*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե մերկացնեյին Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, նրանք, ովքեր ականատես էն եղել Հիսուսի գործողություններին, ապա հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին աշակերտների «խաբեությունները» ու այդպիսի մեծ տարածում չէր գտնի այդ նոր կրոնը…
> 
> Դե չեմ ասում, որ  Հռոմի եկեղեցին միշտ առաջնություն է ունեցել և դեմ եմ այդպիսի պնդմանը…


Քո կարծիքով գաղափարների հումանիստական լինելը նպաստեց, որ քրիստոնեությունը լայն  ու արագ տարածում գտնի? Պատճառը հալածանքներն էին, երբ ամեն հալածվող իրեն համարում էր ճշմարտության համար ոտքի ելած, պայքար մղող մարտիկ: Մինչև 4-5-րդ դարերը բոլոր զոհվածները համարվում են մարտիրոս, ինչու? որովհետև մինչև այդ շրջանը քրիստոնյաները հալածվել են
Գուցե դեսպոտիզմի շրջանում քրիստոնեությունը չնչին հաջողությունների էլ չհասներ, եթե չլինեին հալածանքները

----------


## Terminator

> Քո կարծիքով գաղափարների հումանիստական լինելը նպաստեց, որ քրիստոնեությունը լայն  ու արագ տարածում գտնի? Պատճառը հալածանքներն էին, երբ ամեն հալածվող իրեն համարում էր ճշմարտության համար ոտքի ելած, պայքար մղող մարտիկ: Մինչև 4-5-րդ դարերը բոլոր զոհվածները համարվում են մարտիրոս, ինչու? որովհետև մինչև այդ շրջանը քրիստոնյաները հալածվել են
> Գուցե դեսպոտիզմի շրջանում քրիստոնեությունը չնչին հաջողությունների էլ չհասներ, եթե չլինեին հալածանքները


Բայց ո՞վ կգնար սուտ բանի համար նահատակության…
Բայց ին՞չ կապ ունի հալածանքները Քրիստոնեության հետ…Եթե անգամ նահատակությունները չլինեյին, ապա Քրիստոնեության գաղափարները միայն նորից կտարածվեր… կարևորը այստեղ հավատքն է, իսկ բոլոր նահատակներն էլ հավատում էին… Օրինակ Աբգար թագավորը, ով դեռ Հիսուսի ժամանակ, հավատալով Նրան և լինելով  բորոտ, նամագկ գրեց Հիսուսին, որով նա կանչում էր Նրան իր մոտ ապրելու… այս պարագայում էլ, կարևորը հավատքն էր, ոչ թէ այն, որ Հիսուսի համար նահատակություններ եղան… :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

> Ես ինչ մտքիս եկածը չեմ գրում… Արաբները 70 տարի աթեիստական հանրապետության բնակիչներ չեն եղել՝ աթեիստական խոշոր պետության՝ ԽՍՀՄ-ի կազմում, որտեղ կրոնը համարվում էր մարդկության համար «թմչանյութ»… Իսլամական պետություններում չկան և այդքան տարածված են աղանդները, ինճպես Հայաստանում (արաբների պայմաններում դա իրոք ծիծաղելի կլիներ), որոնցից ամենախոշորը՝ «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդն է, որին հարում են շատ հայեր և որը Հիսուսին էլ ինչ ասես չհամարեց՝ մեկ հասարակ մարդ, մեկ Աստծո որդի և էլ չգիտեմ թէ ինչ… Նաև այլ աղանդներ, որոնք Քրիստոսին ուրիշ ձևերով են ներկայացնում…
> Եթե նայվի հարցման արդյունքները, ապա պարզ երևում է, որ կարելի էր այս հարցումը բացել, որովհետև կարծիքները միատեսակ չեն…Եթե միատեսակ լինեյին, ապա կարելի էր փոխել հարցումը…


Ի գիտություն Ձեզ ասեմ, որ իսլամական երկրներում էլ կան կրոնական տարբեր կազմակերպություններ, որոնք երբեմն տարբեր կերպ են մեկնաբանում իրենց «Ղուրանը», բայց աղանդներ չեն համարվում: 
 Հարցը այստեղ եհովայականների կամ մնացածների մասին չէ, թե ինչպես են ներկայացնում կամ ինչ անուններով են կոչում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:
Հարցի էությունը նրանում է, որ հարցումը սխալ է. 
Հիսուս Քրիստոս և' Աստված էր, և' Աստծո Որդի:  Իսկ այդ տարբերակը բացակայում է:

----------


## Nareco

> Սխալ ենք համարվում. կրոնը ճիշտ է ընդունվել է 301-ին, բայց դեռ 7-րդ դարում էլ անգամ իշխանական տներում երկրպագում էին իրենց աստվածներին, մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին, դե անգրագետ ժողովրդի մեջ տիրող վիճակը դուք պատկերացրեք
> 
> Հարցադրման մեջ ինչ կա վիրավորական? Ուզում ենք իմանալ Հիսուսի ծագումնաբանությունը, նրա դերը մարդկության մեջ, ի վերջո իմանալ Աստծու որդին է, թե մարդ


Հարգելի Astgh, աշխարհում ամեն ինչն էլ հարաբերական է, հարցը ամենևին էլ թվաբանության կամ տոմարագիտության մեջ չէ:

Ուզում եք պարզել` Ո՞վ է Նա, խնդիր չկա պարզեք, բայց ԳՈՆԵ հարցումը ճիշտ տեղադրե'ք:
Հուսով եմ իրար հասկացանք:

----------


## Terminator

> Ի գիտություն Ձեզ ասեմ, որ իսլամական երկրներում էլ կան կրոնական տարբեր կազմակերպություններ, որոնք երբեմն տարբեր կերպ են մեկնաբանում իրենց «Ղուրանը», բայց աղանդներ չեն համարվում: 
>  Հարցը այստեղ եհովայականների կամ մնացածների մասին չէ, թե ինչպես են ներկայացնում կամ ինչ անուններով են կոչում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:
> Հարցի էությունը նրանում է, որ հարցումը սխալ է. 
> Հիսուս Քրիստոս և' Աստված էր, և' Աստծո Որդի:  Իսկ այդ տարբերակը բացակայում է:


Այդ դեպքում կարելի է օգտվել «Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ» կամ կետից կամ քվեարկել 2 կետերում՝ «Աստված է» ու «Աստծո Որդի»… :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

> Այդ դեպքում կարելի է օգտվել «Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ» կամ կետից կամ քվեարկել 2 կետերում՝ «Աստված է» ու «Աստծո Որդի»…


Հիացած եմ Ձեր մտքի ճկունությամբ: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ ՄԻԱԿ, ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ տարբերակը պետք է ներառվի «Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ.....», ինչու քվեարկել 2 կետերում, եթե այդ 2 «կետերը» կարելի է ուղղել ու միացնել, ու ՃԻՇՏ հարցում անցկացնել, այդ պարագայում ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր ինչպիսին կլինեն արդյունքները:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2009), Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիացած եմ Ձեր մտքի ճկունությամբ: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ ՄԻԱԿ, ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ տարբերակը պետք է ներառվի «Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ.....», ինչու քվեարկել 2 կետերում, եթե այդ 2 «կետերը» կարելի է ուղղել ու միացնել, ու ՃԻՇՏ հարցում անցկացնել, այդ պարագայում ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր ինչպիսին կլինեն արդյունքները:


Եթե Միակ Ճշմարիտ տարբերակ լիներ, ապա իմ կարծիքով՝ այս հարցում չէր բացվի :Wink:

----------

Terminator (09.01.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Եթե Միակ Ճշմարիտ տարբերակ լիներ, ապա իմ կարծիքով՝ այս հարցում չէր բացվի


Հարգելիներս միակ ճիշտ տարբերակի առկայությունը ինչու էձեզ այդչափ մտահոգում, կարող օրինակ մեկը, ասենք ես, կամ մի քանիսը, գիտեմ(ենք) ՄԻԱԿ ՃԻՇՏ տարբերակը և ուզում եմ (ենք) քվեարկել, բայց ՉԿԱ: Ի՞նչ անենք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարգելիներս միակ ճիշտ տարբերակի առկայությունը ինչու էձեզ այդչափ մտահոգում, կարող օրինակ մեկը, ասենք ես, կամ մի քանիսը, գիտեմ(ենք) ՄԻԱԿ ՃԻՇՏ տարբերակը և ուզում եմ (ենք) քվեարկել, բայց ՉԿԱ: Ի՞նչ անենք:


Դե կարող ա մենք մի քանի հոգով գիտենք, որ միակ ճիշտ տարբերակը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, հիմա ասե՞նք, թե խի էտ տարբերակը չկա:

----------


## Nareco

> Դե կարող ա մենք մի քանի հոգով գիտենք, որ միակ ճիշտ տարբերակը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, հիմա ասե՞նք, թե խի էտ տարբերակը չկա:


Շատ հնարավոր է, բայց ես ինչու սկզբից մոդերատորներին դիմեցի, որ ոչ թե ԶՈՒՏ ԻՄ ՑԱՆԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ բավարարեն, ինչ որ նոր բան ավելացնելով, այլ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ տան ՃԻՇՏ տարբերակը ընտրելու:
 Ձեր ասածից դուրս է գալիս, որ կարող է մեկն էլ հայտնվի ու գրի դա Մուլտիկի միջի հերոս է, պետք չէ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել. ՃԻՇՏԸ ՄԵԿՆ Է, ու ավելացրեք դա «իրազեկ» մարդիկ թո'ղ ճիշտ քվեարկեն, մի՞թե դա այդքան բարդ է:

----------


## Monk

> Շատ հնարավոր է, բայց ես ինչու սկզբից մոդերատորներին դիմեցի, որ ոչ թե ԶՈՒՏ ԻՄ ՑԱՆԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ բավարարեն, ինչ որ նոր բան ավելացնելով, այլ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ տան ՃԻՇՏ տարբերակը ընտրելու:
>  Ձեր ասածից դուրս է գալիս, որ կարող է մեկն էլ հայտնվի ու գրի դա Մուլտիկի միջի հերոս է, պետք չէ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել. ՃԻՇՏԸ ՄԵԿՆ Է, ու ավելացրեք դա «իրազեկ» մարդիկ թո'ղ ճիշտ քվեարկեն, մի՞թե դա այդքան բարդ է:


Կներեք, Nareco, մոդերատորներից մեկը ես եմ, բայց լավ չեմ հասկացել, թե ինչն եք առաջարկում փոփոխել: Այսինքն թողվի ընդամենը մեկ տարբերակ?

----------

Terminator (09.01.2009), Yellow Raven (09.01.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Կներեք, Nareco, մոդերատորներից մեկը ես եմ, բայց լավ չեմ հասկացել, թե ինչն եք առաջարկում փոփոխել: Այսինքն թողվի ընդամենը մեկ տարբերակ?


Հարգելի մոդերատոր.
Մի՞թե չեք նկատել, որ բացակայում է ՄԻԱԿ ճիշտ պատասխանը, զարմանալ կարելի է:
Ի՞նչն էր այդքան անհասկանալի:

Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը

1. Աստված և Աստծո Որդի
2. Աստված
3. Աստծո Որդի 
և այլն...

Այսինքն մինչև հիմա բացակայում էր 1-ին տարբերակը, որի մասին մի քանի գրառման մեջ բարձրաձայնել եմ: Իսկ դա միայն զուտ դավանաբանական խնդիր չէ, այսինքն քվեարկելով օրինակ Աստծո Որդի, մենք հնարավորություն չունենք փաստելու, որ նա նաև Աստված է, կամ էլ հակառակը:

Հարգանքներով

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Nareco*

Կխնդրեի ուշադրություն դարձնել նրա վրա,որ միացված է բազմակի պատասխանի հնարավորությունը,այսինքն դուք կարող եք քվեարկել և Աստված,և Աստծո որդի տարբերակների օգտին…  :Wink:

----------

Terminator (09.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի մոդերատոր.
> Մի՞թե չեք նկատել, որ բացակայում է ՄԻԱԿ ճիշտ պատասխանը, զարմանալ կարելի է:
> Ի՞նչն էր այդքան անհասկանալի:
> 
> Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը
> 
> 1. Աստված և Աստծո Որդի
> 2. Աստված
> 3. Աստծո Որդի 
> ...


Նորից ասեմ. ես դրել եմ բաց քվեարկություն, նաև կարելի է, որ ով ցանկանում է, կարող է 2 տարբերակ ընտրել՝ «Աստված է», և «Աստծո Որդին է», եթե չեն ցանկանում ընտրել «մեկ ուրշ բան, որը նշված չէ» կետում…

----------


## Nareco

> *Nareco*
> 
> Կխնդրեի ուշադրություն դարձնել նրա վրա,որ միացված է բազմակի պատասխանի հնարավորությունը,այսինքն դուք կարող եք քվեարկել և Աստված,և Աստծո որդի տարբերակների օգտին…


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ բազմակի պատասխանի հնարավորությունը: 
Այդպիսի քվեարկությունը ՃԻՇՏ ՉԻ արտացոլի իրականությունը: Եկե'ք հասկանանք:
Օրինակ ես եթե լիներ իմ ասած տարբերակը կքվեարկեի միայն *Աստված և Աստծո Որդի*:
Մարդ կա կարող է իր համար միայն Աստծո Որդի է, մարդ էլ կա միայն Աստված է: 
Այսինքն այսպիսի պատկեր կստացվեր.
Օրինակ.
*Միաժամանակ Աստված և Աստծո Որդի* -50
Աստված - 22
Աստծո Որդի-18

Էլ ոնց բացատրեմ, Եհովայի վկաների համար ինչքան գիտեմ, միայն Աստծո Որդի է, մեկ այլ ուղղության կամ աղանդի հարողի համար միայն ու միայն Աստված:

Այսինքն բազմակի պատասխանի հնարավորություն այստեղ դրությունը չի փրկում: 
 Կարճ ասած քվեարկության մեջ բաց է թողնված մեկ տարբերակ: Այստեղ բազմակի պատասխանը եղանակ չի փոխում:

----------


## Terminator

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ բազմակի պատասխանի հնարավորությունը: 
> Այդպիսի քվեարկությունը ՃԻՇՏ ՉԻ արտացոլի իրականությունը: Եկե'ք հասկանանք:
> Օրինակ ես եթե լիներ իմ ասած տարբերակը կքվեարկեի միայն *Աստված և Աստծո Որդի*:
> Մարդ կա կարող է իր համար միայն Աստծո Որդի է, մարդ էլ կա միայն Աստված է: 
> Այսինքն այսպիսի պատկեր կստացվեր.
> Օրինակ.
> *Միաժամանակ Աստված և Աստծո Որդի* -50
> Աստված - 22
> Աստծո Որդի-18
> ...


Դե եթե մոդերատորները ցանկանան, թող ավելացնեն այդ կետը, չեմ վիճում, ես այլևս չեմ կարող փոխել դրանք… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. իսկ Եհովայի Վկաները նոր են Հիսուսին համարում Աստծո Որդի… :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Առարկության հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ քվեարկությունն ընթանում է, և այլևս ուշ է հարցման մեջ կետ ավելացնելու համար, հետևաբար.

*Մոդերատորական։ Հարցումը փակվում է թերի լինելու պատճառով:*

----------


## Terminator

> Առարկության հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ քվեարկությունն ընթանում է, և այլևս ուշ է հարցման մեջ կետ ավելացնելու համար, հետևաբար.
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ Հարցումը փակվում է թերի լինելու պատճառով:*


Բայց ինչն է թերի՝ այդ հարցեր ես դրել եմ, բայց 2 կետով, ու այդպիսի բաներից խուսափելու համար, նենց  էի արել, որ կարողանան 2 բատասխան տալ… դա եթե որոշ մարդկանց չի բավարարում, ուրեմն պետք է «Թերի» պիտակով փակել… :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Nareco

> Առարկության հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ քվեարկությունն ընթանում է, և այլևս ուշ է հարցման մեջ կետ ավելացնելու համար, հետևաբար.
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ Հարցումը փակվում է թերի լինելու պատճառով:*


Լավ է, որ իրար հասկացանք, ցավալի է, որ նոր եք նկատում հարցման թերի լինելը, իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, այս հարցումը զրոյացվի ու նոր հարցում բացվի:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Լավ է, որ իրար հասկացանք, ցավալի է, որ նոր եք նկատում հարցման թերի լինելը, իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, այս հարցումը զրոյացվի ու նոր հարցում բացվի:


Վերջը ուզածիտ հասար հա՞…Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով ես բացեցի այս թեման, նշանակում է մենք անհավատ եք, չգիտենք թէ ով է իրականում եղել Հիսուսը, միայն դուք այդ իրականությունը գիտեք… Ես գրել էի նաև ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողների համար, այլ ոչ թէ քո կամ իմ նման իմացողների համար… միայն մենք չենք այստեղ :Smile:  :Smile:  Միթե այդքան դժվար բան էր 2 կետով պատասխանելը…

Հգ. լավ բան չեք անում :Angry2:

----------


## Nareco

> Վերջը ուզածիտ հասար հա՞…Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով ես բացեցի այս թեման, նշանակում է մենք անհավատ եք, չգիտենք թէ ով է իրականում եղել Հիսուսը, միայն դուք այդ իրականությունը գիտեք… Ես գրել էի նաև ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողների համար, այլ ոչ թէ քո կամ իմ նման իմացողների համար… միայն մենք չենք այստեղ Միթե այդքան դժվար բան էր 2 կետով պատասխանելը…
> 
> Հգ. լավ բան չեք անում


Հարգելի Terminator, ես որևէ մեկին որպես «անհավատ» չպիտակավորեցի: Ինձ թվում էր. որ ուրախ կլինեիք Ճշմարտությունն իմանալու, չիմանալը վատ բան չէ, վատ բան է Ճշմարտության բացահայտումը կամ պարզումը կամակորությանը կամ «ուզածին հասավ» և այլն վերագրելը: Եթե գիտեիք, ճիշտ կազմեիք, սա ֆուտբոլային թիմերի հարցում չէ, որ երկու բառով ընտրենք, պրծնենք: Այս ֆորումը նաև ունի գիտաճանաչողական նշանակություն, չէր բացառվում, որ կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնք կուզենային այս թեմայից որոշ բաներ քաղեին կամ հասկանային. հրամցնենք Ճշմարտությունը:

Ձեր վերջին երկու նախադասություններին ինչ-որ կերպ պատասխանելը համարում եմ լրիվ անտեղի ու անիմաստ:

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի Terminator, ես որևէ մեկին որպես «անհավատ» չպիտակավորեցի: Ինձ թվում էր. որ ուրախ կլինեիք Ճշմարտությունն իմանալու, չիմանալը վատ բան չէ, վատ բան է Ճշմարտության բացահայտումը կամ պարզումը կամակորությանը կամ «ուզածին հասավ» և այլն վերագրելը: Եթե գիտեիք, ճիշտ կազմեիք, սա ֆուտբոլային թիմերի հարցում չէ, որ երկու բառով ընտրենք, պրծնենք: Այս ֆորումը նաև ունի գիտաճանաչողական նշանակություն, չէր բացառվում, որ կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնք կուզենային այս թեմայից որոշ բաներ քաղեին կամ հասկանային. հրամցնենք Ճշմարտությունը:
> 
> Ձեր վերջին երկու նախադասություններին ինչ-որ կերպ պատասխանելը համարում եմ լրիվ անտեղի ու անիմաստ:


Նորից եմ ասում, միթե դժվար է էվեարկել 2 տարբերակով…
Եթե քո ասածով նայենք, ապա պետք էր ավելացնել նաև Փրկիչ, և այլ բաներ, ուրեմն պետք է մի 100  հատ հարցում ավելացնել… կամ դժվար է «մի ուրիշ բան»-ի մեջ քվեարկելը, ու պատասխանել, թէ ինչու որևէ մեկը այդպես կարծում… :Smile:   :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ է, որ իրար հասկացանք, ցավալի է, որ նոր եք նկատում հարցման թերի լինելը, իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, այս հարցումը զրոյացվի ու նոր հարցում բացվի:


Մոնկը այս ընթացքում ինտերնետից չի կարողացել օգտվել :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

> Նորից կրկնվեմ, ուասեմ, որ մարգարեությունների իրական լինելը ապացուցում է «Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները»,  Հիսուսի մասին գրել են նրա աշակերտները մ.թ. 40-80 թթ-ին, առաջին ձեռագիրը հայտնի է մ.թ, 150թ-իօն գրվածը և այլն… Եթե սուտ լիներ կամ ծաղկեցված, ապա Հիսուսի աշակերտների գրածները Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները, որոնք դեմ էին Նրա քարոզներին և որի համար Նրան խաչեցին, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կմերկացնեյին Նրա աշակերտների ասաներն ու գրածները…


Իսկ ու՞ր են բոլոր այն աղբյուրները, որոնք ապացուցում են հակառակը: Ասե՞մ: Եկեղեցին արել է ամեն ինչ` դրանք ոչնչացնելու համար: Այրվել են բազմաթիվ գրքեր ու նամակներ, որոնք փաստում էին Քրիստոսի մարդու որդի լինելը: Ի՞նչ է մեզ հասել: 4 ավետարան, երբ իրականում դրանք ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ են եղել: Անգամ իր` Քրիստոսի գրած ավետարանը, որի մասին հիշատակություններ կան, ոչնչացվել է: Ինչու՞: Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս միտք չի ունեցել թաքցնել իր ով լինելը: Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու ավետարանը, կարծեմ, Վատիկանում է պահվում: Էնտեղ Մարիամը, որը պարզվում է ոչ թե մարմնավաճառուհի է եղել, այլ քարոզիչ, գրում է իր և Հիսուսի սեռական կապի մասին: Հմ... բավականին երկրային կրքեր Աստծո զավակի համար...

----------


## Dorian

> Ավելի կոռեկտ ձևակերպեք ձեր ասելիքը, եթե աթեիստ եք դա ձեր խնդիրն է, բայց դա ձեզ իրավունք չի վերապահում սրբություններին ածականներով բնութագրել:


Ես աթեիստ չեմ, ուղղակի կարող եմ հարգել Հիսուսին առանց որևէ ֆոկուսների ու անկախ եկեղեցու` նրան Աստված հռչակելու քաղաքականության: Կրկնում եմ՝ եկեղեցու քաղաքականության:

----------


## Monk

> Բայց ինչն է թերի՝ այդ հարցեր ես դրել եմ, բայց 2 կետով, ու այդպիսի բաներից խուսափելու համար, նենց  էի արել, որ կարողանան 2 բատասխան տալ… դա եթե որոշ մարդկանց չի բավարարում, ուրեմն պետք է «Թերի» պիտակով փակել…





> Վերջը ուզածիտ հասար հա՞…Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով ես բացեցի այս թեման, նշանակում է մենք անհավատ եք, չգիտենք թէ ով է իրականում եղել Հիսուսը, միայն դուք այդ իրականությունը գիտեք… Ես գրել էի նաև ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողների համար, այլ ոչ թէ քո կամ իմ նման իմացողների համար… միայն մենք չենք այստեղ Միթե այդքան դժվար բան էր 2 կետով պատասխանելը…
> 
> Հգ. լավ բան չեք անում





> Նորից եմ ասում, միթե դժվար է էվեարկել 2 տարբերակով…
> Եթե քո ասածով նայենք, ապա պետք էր ավելացնել նաև Փրկիչ, և այլ բաներ, ուրեմն պետք է մի 100  հատ հարցում ավելացնել… կամ դժվար է «մի ուրիշ բան»-ի մեջ քվեարկելը, ու պատասխանել, թէ ինչու որևէ մեկը այդպես կարծում…


Հարգելի Terminator, իզուր եք նեղանում կամ համարում, որ շարժվում ենք <ուզածներով>: Թե Ձեր և թե Nareco-ի առաջարկած տարբերակներով հարցումն էլի որ թերի է ստացվում: Այդ եղած տարբերակներով  հնարավոր չէ արտահայտել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին թիվ մեկ` Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու *ամբողջական* ընկալումը: Նույնիսկ ընտրելով Աստված և Աստծո Որդի տարբերակները` էլի թերի է մնում այդ ընկալումը, քանի որ նշելով Աստված` պիտի զուգահեռաբար նշվի նաև Մարդացյալ Աստված հասկացությունը, ինչպես նաև Աստծո Որդի տարբերակի կողքին` Մարդու Որդի հասկացությունը: <Հասարակ մահկանացու> կամ <Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ> տարբերակները չեն կարող արտացոլել այս իմաստները: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ամենասուրբ Երրորդության Երկրորդ Անձ, Լոգոս կամ Մեսիա հասկացությունների մասին, որոնք նույնպես ամբողջովին չեն արտահայտվում նշված տարբերակների միջոցով:




> Լավ է, որ իրար հասկացանք, ցավալի է, որ նոր եք նկատում հարցման թերի լինելը, իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, այս հարցումը զրոյացվի ու նոր հարցում բացվի:


Հուսով եմ, որ բոլորս իրար կհասկանանք, իսկ թե ինչն ինչքանով է ցավալի, պատճառը մասամբ արդեն նշել է Աստղը: Միայն թե խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ մոդերատորներին կամ ադմինիստրացիային որևէ խնդրի վերաբերյալ դիմելիս օգտվել տեղեկացման համակարգից` թեման ավելորդ չծանրաբեռնելու համար: Նոր հարցում բացել, գոնե ես, չեմ կարող:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ ու՞ր են բոլոր այն աղբյուրները, որոնք ապացուցում են հակառակը: Ասե՞մ: Եկեղեցին արել է ամեն ինչ` դրանք ոչնչացնելու համար: Այրվել են բազմաթիվ գրքեր ու նամակներ, որոնք փաստում էին Քրիստոսի մարդու որդի լինելը: Ի՞նչ է մեզ հասել: 4 ավետարան, երբ իրականում դրանք ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ են եղել: Անգամ իր` Քրիստոսի գրած ավետարանը, որի մասին հիշատակություններ կան, ոչնչացվել է: Ինչու՞: Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս միտք չի ունեցել թաքցնել իր ով լինելը: Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու ավետարանը, կարծեմ, Վատիկանում է պահվում: Էնտեղ Մարիամը, որը պարզվում է ոչ թե մարմնավաճառուհի է եղել, այլ քարոզիչ, գրում է իր և Հիսուսի սեռական կապի մասին: Հմ... բավականին երկրային կրքեր Աստծո զավակի համար...


Աղբյուրներ էլ կան. դրանցից մեծ մասը պահվում է, գաղտնի, Վատիկանի արխիվներում, նաև ավելի լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում… Նաև Լ. Դա Վինչին եղել է Մասոնների կազմակերպության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, ըստ որի, նրանք եղել են Հիսուսի  զավակների հետնորդները, որոնք եղել են Մարիամ  Մագդաղենացու երեխաները… :Smile: 




> Հարգելի Terminator, իզուր եք նեղանում կամ համարում, որ շարժվում ենք <ուզածներով>: Թե Ձեր և թե Nareco-ի առաջարկած տարբերակներով հարցումն էլի որ թերի է ստացվում: Այդ եղած տարբերակներով հնարավոր չէ արտահայտել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին թիվ մեկ` Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու ամբողջական ընկալումը: Նույնիսկ ընտրելով Աստված և Աստծո Որդի տարբերակները` էլի թերի է մնում այդ ընկալումը, քանի որ նշելով Աստված` պիտի զուգահեռաբար նշվի նաև Մարդացյալ Աստված հասկացությունը, ինչպես նաև Աստծո Որդի տարբերակի կողքին` Մարդու Որդի հասկացությունը: <Հասարակ մահկանացու> կամ <Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ> տարբերակները չեն կարող արտացոլել այս իմաստները: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ամենասուրբ Երրորդության Երկրորդ Անձ, Լոգոս կամ Մեսիա հասկացությունների մասին, որոնք նույնպես ամբողջովին չեն արտահայտվում նշված տարբերակների միջոցով:


Դե իմ ասածն էլ այդ է, հնարավոր չէ գրել բոլոր տարբերակները, որոնք բնորոշ է այս թեմայի հարցմանը, դրա համար էլ գրել էի ամենատարածված տարբերակները և թողել էի, որ մի հոգի 2 տարբերակ կարողանա ընտրել… Մի քանի հոգի էլ, կարող էին ասել, թէ ինչի չկա «Փրկիչ կամ Մեսիա» տարբերակները, դրանից խուսափելու համար մտցրի մի կետ՝ Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ, բայց դա էլ չոգնեց :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

> Աղբյուրներ էլ կան. դրանցից մեծ մասը պահվում է, գաղտնի, Վատիկանի արխիվներում, նաև ավելի լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում… Նաև Լ. Դա Վինչին եղել է Մասոնների կազմակերպության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, ըստ որի, նրանք եղել են Հիսուսի  զավակների հետնորդները, որոնք եղել են Մարիամ  Մագդաղենացու երեխաները…


Լավ, էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, եթե ընդունում ես, որ Քրիստոսի հասարակ մահկանացու լինելը փաստող աղբյուրներ կան Վատիկանում...  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Աղբյուրներ էլ կան. դրանցից մեծ մասը պահվում է, գաղտնի, Վատիկանի արխիվներում, նաև ավելի լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում… Նաև Լ. Դա Վինչին եղել է Մասոնների կազմակերպության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, ըստ որի, նրանք եղել են Հիսուսի զավակների հետնորդները, որոնք եղել են Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու երեխաները…


Եղբայր, արդեն որերորդ անգամ եմ հանդիպում այս գրառմանդ :Smile:  Քո նշած ֆիլմը, ավելի շուտ Բրաունի նույնանուն գիրքը, որի հիման վրա ֆիլմ է նկարվել, ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է: Արի այս տեսությունը հանգիստ թողնենք, հա? :Smile:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Հայկօ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Եղբայր, արդեն որերորդ անգամ եմ հանդիպում այս գրառմանդ Քո նշած ֆիլմը, ավելի շուտ Բրաունի նույնանուն գիրքը, որի հիման վրա ֆիլմ է նկարվել, ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է: Արի այս տեսությունը հանգիստ թողնենք, հա?


Երևի հանդիպել ես այդ գրառմանը, բայց մանրամասն չեմ գրել…
Բրաունի նույնանուն գրքի հիման վրա էնկարվել ֆիլմը, ուղղակի հեղինակին չէի հիշում…Եթե քո ասածը  ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կաթոլիկ աշխարհը մեծ աղմուկ հանեց այդ ֆիլմի համար և պահանջեց, որ այն արգելված համարվի…
Բայց մենակ այդ ֆիլմի վրա չեմ հիմնվում, որ այդպիսի բաներ եմ գրում, այլ Մասոների մասին վավ. ֆիլմից մեջբերումներ… :Smile: 
Լավ, մի հարց… ինչի է գաղտնի պահում Վատիկանը 24 Գրքեր, որոնք նույնպես համարվում են Աստվածաշնչյան Գրքերից…  :Smile: 

ՀԳ ես էլ չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ, որովհետև դրանից բացի, ուրիշ բաներ էլ եմ լսել Հիսուսի մասին, բայց ես էլ չեմ հավատում դրանց :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երևի հանդիպել ես այդ գրառմանը, բայց մանրամասն չեմ գրել…
> Բրաունի նույնանուն գրքի հիման վրա էնկարվել ֆիլմը, ուղղակի հեղինակին չէի հիշում…Եթե քո ասածը  ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կաթոլիկ աշխարհը մեծ աղմուկ հանեց այդ ֆիլմի համար և պահանջեց, որ այն արգելված համարվի…
> Բայց մենակ այդ ֆիլմի վրա չեմ հիմնվում, որ այդպիսի բաներ եմ գրում, այլ Մասոների մասին վավ. ֆիլմից մեջբերումներ…
> Լավ, մի հարց… ինչի է գաղտնի պահում Վատիկանը 24 Գրքեր, որոնք նույնպես համարվում են Աստվածաշնչյան Գրքերից… 
> 
> ՀԳ ես էլ չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ, որովհետև դրանից բացի, ուրիշ բաներ էլ եմ լսել Հիսուսի մասին, բայց ես էլ չեմ հավատում դրանց


Գամ հերթով :Smile: 
Վատիկանը միշտ աղմկում է այն ֆիլմերի կամ գրքերի դեմ, որոնք նոր տեսության հնարավորություն են ստեղծում, շեղվում են կանոնիկայից, դոգմատներից: Նույնանման, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ` կրկնակի ավելի մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ հանրահայտ "Դոգմա" ֆիլմի առնչությամբ: Իսկ այդ ֆիլմն ընդամենը կատակերգություն էր, պարզապես այստեղ ընդամենը կատակով ակնարկվում էր, որ, օրինակ, Աստված կարող է կին լինել, իսկ ինչու ոչ?  Լավ է անում Վատիկանը, թե ոչ, դա արդեն այլ խնդիր է, կղերի գործերին չեմ խառնվում: Բայց որ այդ վարքը կապ չունի Բրաունի` ճշմարտության ներկայացման հետ, դա փաստ է: Ինքը` Բրաունը, որևէ հավակնություն չի ունեցել իր գիրքը ներկայացնել որպես փաստական: Նա ընդամենը ստեղծել է շատ հետաքրքիր, արկածային գիրք, ինչպիսին օրինակ` Գանձերի կղզին է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Մասոններին, իմա` նկատի ունենք Տամպլերներին: Բրաունը հենց ինքը իր գիրքը գրել է` հիմնվելով այդ հնարավոր տեսության վրա, որն ապացուցված չէ և անապացուցելի է, ըստ իս: Այսինքն աղբյուրը նույնն է, մեկն է, տարածողներն են տարբեր: Դու օրինակ արդեն աղբյուր չես, այլ տարածող, ինչպեսև` Բրաունը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է 24 գրքերին, որոնք նույնպես համարվում են Աստվածաշնչյան գրքեր... Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան են համարվում միայն այն գրքերը, որոնք տեղ են գտել Աստվածաշնչում :Smile:  Որևէ այլ գիրք չի կարող հավակնություն ունենալ "համարվել" Աստվածաշնչյան: Բայց եթե դու նկատի ունես այլ վկայություններ կամ աղբյուրներ, ապա դրանք գաղտնի չեն, կան Վատիկանի և այլ գրադարաններում, ու դու ինքդ կարող ես ծանոթանալ դրանց: Իսկ եթե Վատիկանը ինչ-որ բան գաղտնի էլ է պահում, ապա մենք չենք կարող իմանալ դրանց մասին հենց թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ դրանք գաղտնի են :Smile:  Էլ ուր մնաց, որ իմանանք` 24-ն են դրանք, թե 1024-ը: Նույն`մեկ աղբյուրից բազում վտակների գոյացման սինդրոմն է:



> Եթե քո ասածը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կաթոլիկ աշխարհը մեծ աղմուկ հանեց այդ ֆիլմի համար և պահանջեց, որ այն արգելված համարվի…


Վերջում մի եղբայրական խորհուրդ` առանց հեգնանքի :Smile:  Տեսակետդ ներկայացնելիս երբեք մի առաջնորդվիր "բա ինչու" սկզբունքով :Smile:  Ամենախաբուսիկ, բայցև` ամենա (կներես գռեհկաբանության համար) "պալիտ" եղած բանավիճային տարբերակն է: Հնում էլ մարդիկ ասում էին` եթե երկիրը կլոր է, բա ինչու ջրերը չեն թափվում երկինք? :Smile:  Փաստ ունես` տեսակետ ներկայացրու: Այլոց մոտ փաստերի բացակայությունը քեզ համար հիմնավորում մի դարձրու:

----------

Monk (13.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հիսուս Աստծոյ որդին է։

ի դեպ, ես նույնպես ատաղծագործ եմ  :Yerexa:

----------


## century

> Աղբյուրներ էլ կան. դրանցից մեծ մասը պահվում է, գաղտնի, Վատիկանի արխիվներում, նաև ավելի լավ է երևում «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմում… Նաև Լ. Դա Վինչին եղել է Մասոնների կազմակերպության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, ըստ որի, նրանք եղել են Հիսուսի  զավակների հետնորդները, որոնք եղել են Մարիամ  Մագդաղենացու երեխաները…


Հարգելի Տերմինատոր ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել սրանով, կամ ես քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել կամ ճիշտ բայց կներես չլի՞նի դու էլ ես այս անհեթեթության հետ համամիտ թե Հիսուսն ու Մարիամը ամուսնացել և հետո երխաներ են ունեցել  :Smile:  Սատանան քնած չի և ամեն կերպ ուզում է մարդկանց բթացած ուղեղները լցնել ամեն տեսակ ստորություններով ու խաբեբայություններով որ մարդիկ չհավատան ավետարանին: Բայց իզուր չի ասված ավետարանի մեջ Պողոս առաքյալի բերանով թե.
*Խաչի քարոզչությունը կորածների համար հիմարություն է իսկ մեզ փրկվածներիս համար Աստծո զորություն:* Երանի նրան ով մինջև վերջ կհամբերի և հավատքը ձեռքից չի տա ամեն տեսակ անհեթեթություններ ու ստորություններ լսելով, քանզի սրանքել պիտի լինեն, ինչպիսին «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» անունը կրող ապուշությունը որով մի քանի հիմարներ կարողացան հսկայական դրամներ դնելով հիմարացնել ու հավատքից հեռացնել շատ հավատացյալների, բայց նորից եմ ասում երանի նրան ով իր հավատքը չի փոխի այսպիսի ժամանակավոր բաների վրա: Ս. Գիրքն էլ է ասում որ  մարդիկ պետք է փորձվեն և եթե իրենց փորձվելուց հետո հաճելի եղան Աստծուն այդ ջամանակ Աստված նրանց կնդունի և Աստված ուզում է որ հավատացյալը ոսկու պես ընտիր գտնվի, քանզի ինչքան էլ ոսկին փորձում են կրակի վրա նա ավելի է մաքրվում ու փայլում: Մի քիչ էլ գրեմ արդեն կնմանվի քարոզի, այնպես որ այսքանը հերիք է հիմա: Տերմինատոր ջան ես որևէ բացասական կարծիք չունեմ քո մասին և քո  գրառումներիցտ ինձ թվացել է որ դու հավատում ես Աստծուն և Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և դեռ չեմ ասում որ մասնակցում ես Քրիստոնեական Խմբի այս ֆորումում և ես հույս ունեմ որ իմ կարծիքը չի փոխվի երբեք քո մասին: Աստված քեզ հետ բարեկամ  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Դե իմ ասածն էլ այդ է, հնարավոր չէ գրել բոլոր տարբերակները, որոնք բնորոշ է այս թեմայի հարցմանը, դրա համար էլ գրել էի ամենատարածված տարբերակները և թողել էի, որ մի հոգի 2 տարբերակ կարողանա ընտրել… Մի քանի հոգի էլ, կարող էին ասել, թէ ինչի չկա «Փրկիչ կամ Մեսիա» տարբերակները, դրանից խուսափելու համար մտցրի մի կետ՝ Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ, բայց դա էլ չոգնեց


Քանի որ հնարավոր չէ նշել բոլոր տարբերակները, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ թերի է: :Wink:  Հարցումը պիտի կարողանա ամբողջությամբ արտահայտել գոնե Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու ընկալումը: <Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ> տարբերակը խիստ անորոշ է, և դրա տակ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր իմաստներ կարող են ի նկատի ունենալ: Իսկ հարցումը պիտի կարողանա որոշակի հստակ արդյունք արձանագրել: Բայց հարցման փակվելու մեջ ոչինչ սարսափելի չկա, թեման լիովին բաց է քննարկումների համար, և դա ավելի արդյունավետ է մոտեցումների բազմազանության ամբողջականության և ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալու հեռանկարի տեսակետից: Թեման կարևոր ու արդիական եմ համարում, քանի որ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը, կարևոր նախապայման է իմանալ, թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոս:  :Smile:

----------

Terminator (13.01.2009)

----------


## Tig

-   …Ես ամբոջ գիշեր մտածւմ էի քո ասածների շուրջ:

-   Ի?նչ ասածներ:

-   Դե էն կրոնի վերաբերյալ:

-   Հաաա, ու ի?նչնա քեզ ամենաշատը հուզում:

-   Ես շատ ուրիշ մոտեցումներ ունեմ էդ հարցին, դե գիտես, որ առաքելական եկեղեցու կարծրացած դատիարակությունը կա իմ մեջ ու շատ հարցերի ես չեմ էլ համարձակվել ուրիշ կողմից նայել, որովհետև ինձ թույլ  չեմ տվել կակածել: Բայց դու շատ համոզիչ էիր երեկ խոսում, նույնիսկ սարսափեցի մի պահ, ու կարծում եմ դու ճիշտ ես մտածում` կարևորը ամեն ինչի բարոյական կողմնա ու գաղափարի մաքրությունը

-   Ըհը , դե տեսնու?մ ես, դու էլ ես ասում կարծրացած մոտեցումներ, որոնք նույնիսկ թույլ չեն տալի կակածել ու հարց տալ ինքդ քեզ: Ճիշտա չափից դուրս կասկածամտություննելա կործանարար ու դա էլ պիտի չափի մեջ լինի: Ինձ միշտ էլ շատ բաներ չի բավարարել աստվածաշնչի ասածներում, ու ես միշտ էլ ինքս ինձ շատ հարցեր եմ տվել: Ես շատ շատ անգամներ եմ փորձել կարդալ աստվածաշունչը, բայց ես դրան մոտեցել եմ որպես սովորական գրքի,  ոչ թե որպես աքսիոմայի, դրա համար էլ համարձակվել եմ ինքս ինձ հարցեր տալ ու էդ հարցերի պատախանները չգտնելուց էլ չեմ կարողացել շարունակել կարդալ: Եվ ես ինքս իմ մեջ եմ փնտրել էդ հարցերի պատախանները: Մեր բոլորի մեջ էլ կա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, ուղակի պետքա սովորել ճիշտ փնտրել ինքներս մեր մեջ: Դժվար բանա, բայց կարծում եմ ամենաճիշտ մոտեցումը դայա:

-   Երևի ես հիմա էդ մոտեցումների եզրն եմ փնտրւմ: Շատ դուրս եկավ, որ ասեցիր, թե քո համար կարևր չի Հիսուսը հարություն առելա թե չէ, ի?նչ գիտենք կարողա և չկա տենց բան, ուղակի ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տվել կասկածել հատկապես էդ հարցում:

-   Մենք բոլորս էլ սովորություն ունենք երկրրդական բաների վրա կենտրնանալ` դա դրանիցա: Ինձ համար ամենակարևորը էնա, որ Հիսուսը քարոզելա բարյական ապրելակերպը: Մնացածը երկրրդական բաներ են: նույնիսկ էն, թե ինքը երբևէ գոյություն ունեցելա թե ուղակի լեգենդա: նույնիկ կարևոր չի են թե նրան խաչել են թե չեն խաչել, ու ինչի համար են խաչել: Նամանավանդ ես սխալ եմ համարում են որ ինքը խաչվելա մեր բոլորիս մեղքերի համար: Մենք ինքներղ պիտի պատասխան տանք մեր մեղքերի համար: Ոչ թե հազար տարին մեկ Հիսուսը կամ մեկ ուրիշը գա ու մեզ <մաքրազարդի>: Մարդիկ լուրջ բաների մասին մտածելու փոխարեն ուզում են հականալ թե օրինակ մենք ինչու ենք մոմ վառում: Ես օրինակ դրան շատ կարևորություն չեմ տալիս ու վառում եմ մոմ լոկ  նրա համար, որ կարծում եմ, որ կրակն էլ ջրի նման մաքրության աղբյուրա ու վերջ…


հ.գ. Հիսուսն ասել է` *ապրեք սրտով*...  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Մասոններին, իմա` նկատի ունենք Տամպլերներին: Բրաունը հենց ինքը իր գիրքը գրել է` հիմնվելով այդ հնարավոր տեսության վրա, որն ապացուցված չէ և անապացուցելի է, ըստ իս: Այսինքն աղբյուրը նույնն է, մեկն է, տարածողներն են տարբեր: Դու օրինակ արդեն աղբյուր չես, այլ տարածող, ինչպեսև` Բրաունը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է 24 գրքերին, որոնք նույնպես համարվում են Աստվածաշնչյան գրքեր... Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան են համարվում միայն այն գրքերը, որոնք տեղ են գտել Աստվածաշնչում Որևէ այլ գիրք չի կարող հավակնություն ունենալ "համարվել" Աստվածաշնչյան: Բայց եթե դու նկատի ունես այլ վկայություններ կամ աղբյուրներ, ապա դրանք գաղտնի չեն, կան Վատիկանի և այլ գրադարաններում, ու դու ինքդ կարող ես ծանոթանալ դրանց: Իսկ եթե Վատիկանը ինչ-որ բան գաղտնի էլ է պահում, ապա մենք չենք կարող իմանալ դրանց մասին հենց թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ դրանք գաղտնի են Էլ ուր մնաց, որ իմանանք` 24-ն են դրանք, թե 1024-ը: Նույն`մեկ աղբյուրից բազում վտակների գոյացման սինդրոմն է:


Նախ ասեմ, որ «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» չեմ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել, թեև դիսկը ունեմ… Նորից գալով Լ» Դա Վինչիին, ասեմ ,«Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» ասելով, ոչ միայն նկատի է առենվում հենց ֆիլմը կամ գիրքը, այլ հենց Դա Վինչին ու նրա նկարները, գլխավորը՝ «Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքը», որտեղ Դա Վինչին ծածկագրված «խոսում է» այդ  24 գրքերի մասին:  Իր ժամանակակիցներից մեկը կարողացել է թափանցել Վատիկանի գաղտնի արխվները և որոշ բաներ «գողանալ»… Հետո, Դա Վինչին հիմնվում էր իմ ասած 24 Գրքերի վրա, որի հիման վրա էլ նկարել է իր հանրահայտ գլուխգործոցներից մեկը՝ «Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքը» նկարը, որտեղ երևում է, որ Հիսուսի կողքը նստած է ոչ թէ տղամարդ, այլ կին՝ Մարիամ Մագդաղենացին, որը  նույնպես համարվում էր քարոզիչ…Տվյալները, ըստ «Մասոններ»   ու «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» վավ. ֆիլմերի… ըստ դրանց, Ֆրանսիայի հարավում միջին դարերում ապրում էին մի ժողովուրդ, որոնք իրենց համարում էին Հիսուսի զավակները… Հիսուսը ապրել է ներկայիս Լեհաստանում կամ Ռումինիայում և այլն…
Աստվածաշնչում չի ասվում Հիսուսի 12-30 տրեկանում ապրածի մասին, ինչը չես ասի այդ 24 րքերի մասին, որտեղ նաև գրված է Հիսուսի այդ տարիների մասին…
Իսկ ըստ Տիբեթյան հավատալիքների, Հիսուսը սովորել է այդտեղ, Բուդդայի ու Կրիշնայի հետ միասին ու թաղված է հենց Տիբեթում…
Ահա Դա Վինչիի «Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքը» նկարը.

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի Տերմինատոր ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել սրանով, կամ ես քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել կամ ճիշտ բայց կներես չլի՞նի դու էլ ես այս անհեթեթության հետ համամիտ թե Հիսուսն ու Մարիամը ամուսնացել և հետո երխաներ են ունեցել Սատանան քնած չի և ամեն կերպ ուզում է մարդկանց բթացած ուղեղները լցնել ամեն տեսակ ստորություններով ու խաբեբայություններով որ մարդիկ չհավատան ավետարանին


Եթե դու համարում ես , որ ես իսկականից հավատում եմ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, ապա ճիշտ ես հսկացել ինձ…
Ես չեմ ասում որ 100%-ով հավատում եմ այդպիսի բաների, ւողղակի հետաքրքրասեր լինելով, լսում ու տեսնում եմ նաև անհավանական, անհեթեթ նյութեր՝ հաղորդումներ և այլն, բայց դա ճի խանգարում, որ ես լսելով այդպիսի բաներ, պետք է փոխեմ իմ կարծիքը…

----------

century (14.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Աստվածաշնչում չի ասվում Հիսուսի 12-30 տրեկանում ապրածի մասին, ինչը չես ասի այդ 24 րքերի մասին, որտեղ նաև գրված է Հիսուսի այդ տարիների մասին…
> Իսկ ըստ Տիբեթյան հավատալիքների, Հիսուսը սովորել է այդտեղ, Բուդդայի ու Կրիշնայի հետ միասին ու թաղված է հենց Տիբեթում…
> Ահա Դա Վինչիի «Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքը» նկարը.


Ով, ով ու ով? :Shok:  Եղբայր, կներես, բայց էս կապակցությամբ մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի, որը սկսվում էր այսպես. մի անգամ հայը, չեբուրաշկան ու Մախաթմա Գանդին նստած բորշ են ուտում...

Ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ իրավիճակում ես դու: Դա մի վիճակ է, երբ նոր ինֆորմացիայի հոսքն այնքան է, որ հակառակ համեմատական է գիտելիքների պաշարին, որպեսզի մարսվի ու վերլուծվի կշռադատված ու գիտականորեն: Սա ես ասում եմ կրկին անգամ առանց հեգնանքի: Որովհետև հենց նոր փնտրեցի ինտերնետում ու տեսա, որ այն բառացիորեն հեղեղված է նման "տեղեկություններով", ու հայատառ ինտերնետում դրանց տարածողներից մեկը դու ես, ի դեպ :Smile:  Ու չի բացառվում, որ որոշ ժամանակ հետո մի մատաղ ու անմշակ հոգի, մտնի, կարդա գրառումներդ ու սկսի հավատալ դրանց, ինչպեսև տեղի է ունեցել քեզ հետ, վստահ եմ: Բայց ես հիմա չեմ բանավիճի էս թեմայով, որովհետև իրոք կարծում եմ, որ ոչ կարիք կա նոր հեծանիվ հայտնաբերելու, ոչ էլ ապացուցելու, որ երկիրը կլոր է, չնայած ջրերը երկինք չեն թափվում :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ով, ով ու ով? Եղբայր, կներես, բայց էս կապակցությամբ մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի, որը սկսվում էր այսպես. մի անգամ հայը, չեբուրաշկան ու Մախաթմա Գանդին նստած բորշ են ուտում...
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ իրավիճակում ես դու: Դա մի վիճակ է, երբ նոր ինֆորմացիայի հոսքն այնքան է, որ հակառակ համեմատական է գիտելիքների պաշարին, որպեսզի մարսվի ու վերլուծվի կշռադատված ու գիտականորեն: Սա ես ասում եմ կրկին անգամ առանց հեգնանքի: Որովհետև հենց նոր փնտրեցի ինտերնետում ու տեսա, որ այն բառացիորեն հեղեղված է նման "տեղեկություններով", ու հայատառ ինտերնետում դրանց տարածողներից մեկը դու ես, ի դեպ Ու չի բացառվում, որ որոշ ժամանակ հետո մի մատաղ ու անմշակ հոգի, մտնի, կարդա գրառումներդ ու սկսի հավատալ դրանց, ինչպեսև տեղի է ունեցել քեզ հետ, վստահ եմ: Բայց ես հիմա չեմ բանավիճի էս թեմայով, որովհետև իրոք կարծում եմ, որ ոչ կարիք կա նոր հեծանիվ հայտնաբերելու, ոչ էլ ապացուցելու, որ երկիրը կլոր է, չնայած ջրերը երկինք չեն թափվում


Նախ ասեմ, որ այնքան էլ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում այդպիսի բաներին, լավ է, որ դու էլ ես ասում, որ ինետը հեղեղված է այդպիսի տվյալներով… Ես միայն այս ֆորումում եմ գրում, իսկ ինետում էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում… քո ասած ինֆորմացիայի հոսքը չի եղել մոտս, ես դրանց մասին դեռ լսել եմ մի քանի տարի առաջ, նոր բաներ չեն ինձ համար ու ոչ շոկի մեջ ընկա… Ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է նոր հեծանիվ կամ Ամերիկա եմ հայտնաբերել…
Նորից եմ ասում, այդ ինֆորմացիան  վերը նշված վավերագրական ֆիլմերից եմ ասում ,որտեղ որոշ չափով գիտականոևեն բացատրվում է, բայց հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում, որ գրեմ… Իսկ մտքովս էլ չեր անցել նայել ինետը, կնայեմ…    :Smile: 

Զուտ հետաքրքրության համար եմ նայում այդպիսի բաներ, և ոչ միայն այս թեմայի մասին, նաև Պարանորմալ երևույթների, բայց դա չի կարող նշանակել, որ լսելով, կարող եմ իմ պատկերացնումները փոխել… Իսկ Հիսուսին ես հավատում եմ 6-7 տարեկանից ու չեմ պատրաստվում կարծիկս փոխեմ, թեկուզ 100%-ով էլ ապացուցեն դրանք :Smile:  
Ուղղակի Dorian-ի գրածը կարդալով հիշեցի ու գրեցի :Smile:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Ահա մոտ 2000 տարի է, որ Հիսուսը հայտնել է մարդկությանը: Նա ծնվել է չունևոր ընտանիքում, հրեական մի փոքրիկ քաղաքում… Նա ապրել է 33 տարի և միայն  3 վերջին տարիներն է նվիրել մարդկանց ծառայելուն…
> Այդ դեպքում, նաև եթե, ինչպես շատերն են կարծում, որ Նա իրականում չի եղել,  ինչո՞ւ են ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկությունը մինչև այսօր հիշում Նրան և ընդունում կամ մերժում են Նրան… Վերջապես, ո՞վ է ՆԱ…


Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Սուրբ Եռամիասնության մեկ անձն է` Աստծո միածին Որդին` նրա էությունից դուրս եկած և ոչ թե արարված:
Աստծուն հավասար լինելով չտարվեց այդ փառքով, այլ իր դիրքով ցածրացավ, իսկ վիճակով մնաց որպես ճշմարիտ և երկրպագություն ընդունող Աստված:
Եւ մեզ` կորսված մարդկանց Չարի իշխանությունից փրկելու և Աստծո Թագավորության մեջ դնելու նպատակով երկնքից եկավ աշխարհ` Սուրբ Հոգու զորությամբ, Աստծուն հավատարիմ կույս Մարիամից ծնվեց, կատարյալ մարդ եղավ` մարդկային բնություն և մարմին ստանալով, սակայն մեղք չգործեց, միևնույն ժամանակ մնալով կատարյալ Աստված մարմնի մեջ:
Եւ այդ մարմնում դատապարտեց մեր մեղանչական բնությունը և ողջ աշխարհի մեղքերի պատիժը իր վրա վերցնելով խաչի վրա մեռավ, թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը նույն մարմնով հարություն առավ: Երկինք համբարձվեց և Հայր Աստծո աջ կողմը նստեց: Հոր փառքով կվերադառնա և ողջերին ու մեռելներին հարությունից հետո կդատի իրենց գործերի համեմատ: Եւ նրա` արդեն իսկ սկսած Թագավորությանը վերջ չի լինի:

http://www.houseofgod.am/Arm/html/33...usqristos.html

----------

Terminator (20.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը *Սուրբ Եռամիասնության* մեկ անձն է` Աստծո միածին Որդին` *նրա էությունից դուրս եկած և ոչ թե արարված*:
> *Աստծուն հավասար լինելով* չտարվեց այդ փառքով, այլ իր դիրքով ցածրացավ, իսկ վիճակով մնաց որպես ճշմարիտ և երկրպագություն ընդունող Աստված:
> Եւ մեզ` կորսված մարդկանց Չարի իշխանությունից փրկելու և Աստծո Թագավորության մեջ դնելու նպատակով երկնքից եկավ աշխարհ` *Սուրբ Հոգու զորությամբ,* Աստծուն հավատարիմ կույս Մարիամից ծնվեց, կատարյալ մարդ եղավ` մարդկային բնություն և մարմին ստանալով, սակայն մեղք չգործեց, միևնույն ժամանակ մնալով կատարյալ Աստված մարմնի մեջ:
> Եւ այդ մարմնում դատապարտեց մեր մեղանչական բնությունը և ողջ աշխարհի մեղքերի պատիժը իր վրա վերցնելով խաչի վրա մեռավ, թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը նույն մարմնով հարություն առավ: Երկինք համբարձվեց և Հայր Աստծո աջ կողմը նստեց: Հոր փառքով կվերադառնա և ողջերին ու մեռելներին հարությունից հետո կդատի իրենց գործերի համեմատ: Եւ նրա` արդեն իսկ սկսած Թագավորությանը վերջ չի լինի:
> 
> http://www.houseofgod.am/Arm/html/33...usqristos.html


Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու:
 Հիսուսը Աստծու հետ հավասար չէր և չեր էլ կարող լինել,նա ընտրյալ էր Առաքյալ:

----------

Tig (17.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու:
>  Հիսուսը Աստծու հետ հավասար չէր և չեր էլ կարող լինել,նա ընտրյալ էր Առաքյալ:


ԸՆդամե՞նը։ Ընտյալը կարո՞ղ էր հարություն առնել, կամ իմաստը որն էր հարության, եթե ընդամենը մի ընտրյալ էր։

----------


## Tig

> ԸՆդամե՞նը։ Ընտյալը կարո՞ղ էր հարություն առնել, կամ իմաստը որն էր հարության, եթե ընդամենը մի ընտրյալ էր։


Rammstein ջան իսկ դու գիտե՞ս թե հարության իմաստը որն է: Կարծում եմ ընդհամենը Ընտրյալը նույնպես կարող էր հարություն առնել: Եվ եթե թեկուզ և ընտրյալ չէր, կամ հարություն առել էլ կամ չի առել, դա ինչ կարևոր է չեմ հասկանում: Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում թե այս երկրորդական հարցերի վրա խորանալու իմաստը որն է: Իմ համար առաջնայինը Նրա գաղափարախոսությունն է, իսկ մնացյալը ունայնություն է, թե նրա հարություն առնելը, թե նրա ինչ ինչ հրաշագործությունները, թե նույնիսկ նրա խաչելությունը… սրանք երկրորդական հարցեր են՝ ավիլի ճիշտ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը գլխավորից շեղելու համար են…

----------

Չամիչ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու:
>  Հիսուսը Աստծու հետ հավասար չէր և չեր էլ կարող լինել,նա ընտրյալ էր Առաքյալ:


Մեղապարտ ջան, Հիսուս Քրիստոսին միայն ընտրյալ Առաքյալ համարելով մենք նսեմացնում ենք Նրան: Փիլիպ.2:6-ում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծուն հավասար էր, բայց չհափշտակվեց այդ փառքով, այլ ցածրացավ... Եբր.1:3-ում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծո էության բուն պատկերն է... Կող.1:19-ում գրված է, որ Աստված հաճեց Աստվածության բոլոր լեցունությունը բնակվի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեջ... և այլն:

----------

Rammstein (18.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Հայերենում այսպիսի խոսուն դարձվածք կա՝ «ջուր ծեծել», հենց այն, ինչով հիմա զբաղված եք դուք, հարգելիներս /խոնարհաբար ներողամտություն եմ հայցում/…
Հստակ հարցադրմանը տեսակետներ ներկայացնելու փոխարեն /ինչպես տեսնում եք/ թեման դավանաբանական ռինգի է վերածվում, և թող տարօրինակ չլինի՝ հաղթողներ չե՜ն լինի…ինչպես որ չեն եղել քանի՜, քանի՜ դարեր շարունակ: Ու վերջնական եզրահանգում չի լինի: 

Աստվածաշու՞նչն եք անբեկանելի հեղինակություն ընդունում մեծարգո *Մհեր 78* , մինչ սույն բարձրառեյտինգ գրքի վերջնական սրբագրումը, տեղյա՞կ եք, քանի «Առ Փիլիպեցիս», «Առ Եբրայեցիս»-ներ են  անվավեր հայտարարվել…քանի՜ եկեղեցիներ, քանի հոգևոր դասեր են «քյալլա տվել», քանի՜ սիմպոզիումեր են գումարվել ամենավերին մակարդակով, քանի՜ տարբերակներ նայվել-վերանայվել՝ մասամբ ընդունվել, մասամբ կատաղի դիմադրության հանդիպել, ու այս ամենը ոչ «առաջին ընթերցմամբ»:


Ցավում եմ, որ առ այսօր նա կասկածելիորեն լռում է…ու լռությունն այդ՝ հուսադրող կերպեր կամ փաստարկներ չունի…Ցավում եմ այն բոլորի համար, որոնք իրենց թանկագին ժամանակն են վատնել, միջոցներ փոշիացրել Անհայտի ճամփեքին…Ոչ թե խղճում, այլ իրոք՝ ցավում եմ…




> Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը


Համոզված եմ, նրա գոյությունը փաստող գեթ 5%-անոց ապացույցը մեծ ցնցում կառաջացներ ոչ միայն հավատացյալ մասսաներում, այլև ողջ մոլորակի «անհավատացած» բնակչության մեջ:

…Մի մատուցեք ՑԱՆԿԱԼԻՆ -  ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ փոխարեն, հուսախաբության դեպքում /իսկ դա այդպես է գոնե անհավատներիս համար/ ՆՐԱ հեղինակազրկվածությունը ամոթալի կլինի:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Tig (18.09.2009), Չամիչ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հայերենում այսպիսի խոսուն դարձվածք կա՝ «ջուր ծեծել», հենց այն, ինչով հիմա զբաղված եք դուք, հարգելիներս /խոնարհաբար ներողամտություն եմ հայցում/…
> Հստակ հարցադրմանը տեսակետներ ներկայացնելու փոխարեն /ինչպես տեսնում եք/ թեման դավանաբանական ռինգի է վերածվում, և թող տարօրինակ չլինի՝ հաղթողներ չե՜ն լինի…ինչպես որ չեն եղել քանի՜, քանի՜ դարեր շարունակ: Ու վերջնական եզրահանգում չի լինի: 
> 
> Աստվածաշու՞նչն եք անբեկանելի հեղինակություն ընդունում մեծարգո *Մհեր 78* , մինչ սույն բարձրառեյտինգ գրքի վերջնական սրբագրումը, տեղյա՞կ եք, քանի «Առ Փիլիպեցիս», «Առ Եբրայեցիս»-ներ են  անվավեր հայտարարվել…քանի՜ եկեղեցիներ, քանի հոգևոր դասեր են «քյալլա տվել», քանի՜ սիմպոզիումեր են գումարվել ամենավերին մակարդակով, քանի՜ տարբերակներ նայվել-վերանայվել՝ մասամբ ընդունվել, մասամբ կատաղի դիմադրության հանդիպել, ու այս ամենը ոչ «առաջին ընթերցմամբ»:
> 
> 
> Ցավում եմ, որ առ այսօր նա կասկածելիորեն լռում է…ու լռությունն այդ՝ հուսադրող կերպեր կամ փաստարկներ չունի…Ցավում եմ այն բոլորի համար, որոնք իրենց թանկագին ժամանակն են վատնել, միջոցներ փոշիացրել Անհայտի ճամփեքին…Ոչ թե խղճում, այլ իրոք՝ ցավում եմ…
> 
> 
> ...


Խոնարհաբար հայցած ներողամտություն ընդունված է:Հստակ հարցադրմում է արված բանավիճող կողմերը շարադրում են իրենց տեսակետները  
Հիսուսը Աստված է ,Հիսուսը Կիսաաստված է,Հիսուսը Մարդ է ,Հիսուսը Սուրբ Երորդության անբաժան մասն է: Մեծարգո Մհեր 78  համար անբեկանելի հեղինակություն է «Նոր Կտակարանը» առանց սրբերի:
Նա չի լռում :Նրա գոյությունը փաստը  լրացուցիչ ապացուցելու կարիք չունի երկու հազար տարին կարծում եմ բավարար է :Իսկ անհավատները թող հավատան որ իրենք անհավատ են :

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Մհեր 78 (18.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ ջան, Հիսուս Քրիստոսին միայն ընտրյալ Առաքյալ համարելով մենք նսեմացնում ենք Նրան: Փիլիպ.2:6-ում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծուն հավասար էր, բայց չհափշտակվեց այդ փառքով, այլ ցածրացավ... Եբր.1:3-ում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծո էության բուն պատկերն է... Կող.1:19-ում գրված է, որ Աստված հաճեց Աստվածության բոլոր լեցունությունը բնակվի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեջ... և այլն:


Հիմա դու զրուցում ես մեկի հետ որը մոլի մահմեդական է պայմանով, օրինակներ էս բերել և հակասում ես քեզ և ասում ես Հիսուսը Աստծուն հավասար էր ,հասկանում ես  *է**ր այլ ոչ թե է*:

*Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու:* սպասում եմ այս հարցի պատասխանին:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հերթական պրովոկացիոն թեման  :Smile: 
Ով է -  իրո՞ք անհրաժեշտ է, իմանալ այդ: Մնացած մարգարեների ով լինելն արդեն պարզ է, և հիմա պարզում ենք Քրիստոսի՞ ինքնությունը: Ցանկալի կլիներ քննարկել Հիսուսի թողած ուսմունքը, որպես գաղափար, որպես կյանքի դաս: Պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է ցանկացել իր և հետագա սերունդներին այն էությունը, որին մենք Հիսուս ենք ասում: Եղել է նա՝ չի եղել, ծնվել է դեկտեմբերին, թե հուլիսին, Նազարեթից էր, կամ Եդեսիայից… էական է՞ արդյոք այս ամենը, ընդունելու կամ մերժելու գաղաափարները,  որ նա (կամ նրան հնարողները) թողել են մեզ: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ոչ: 
Չեմ քվեարկում, քանզի կարծում եմ. *եթե, անգամ Հիսուսը չի եղել, լավ է որ նրան հնարել են*…

----------

Chuk (18.09.2009), Rammstein (18.09.2009), Tig (18.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Ինձ սաստիկ զարմացնում են այն շնորհակալությունները. որոնք տրվում են միևնույն մարդու կողմից. իրար լրիվ հակասող մտքերին։
Իսկ Քրիստոսի մարմնեղեն իրականության մասին ուզում եմ որ վկայի կտակաանի  խոսքը՝
Հովհաննեսի  ընդհանրական երկրորդ թուղթ 7 խոսքից
*ՙ ով որ չի խոստովանում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին՝ մարմնով եկած՝ նա մոլորեցնող է և Նեռ՚։*
Քրիստոսի վեհությունը հենց նրանում է կայանում. որ ինքն իր ուսուցումը ապացուցեց իր կյանքով ու արյունով։
Գրված է *ՙՆա ով հարուստ էր.մեզ համար աղքատացավ.որպեսքի մենք նրանով հարստանանք՚*
Բայց եթե քրիստոնեությանը նայենք որպես լոկ գաղափարախոսություն՝ առանց իրական Քրիստոսի.նշանակում է նրան մղում ենք ամենախղճուկ ու ետին պլան։

----------


## Armavir

Հասարակ մարդ է եղել, շարքային հուդաիստական կրոնական քարոզիչ: Շատ եմ կասկածում, որ նա իրեն Աստծո որդի է երբևե հայտարարել: Համենայն դեպս, Աստվածաշունչը էնքան են փոխփխել ու վերանայել, որ իսկզբանե գրվածները բոլորովին աղավաղել են(չհաշված հրեական Տորան, որը կազմում է Աստվածաշնչի 3/4 մասը): Իսկ հիմա մնում է միայն գուշակել, թե ինչպիսին է իրականում եղել այդ էպոսացված պատմական հերոսը, որին շատերը մինչ օրս աստծո որդի են համարում:  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Ինձ սաստիկ զարմացնում են այն շնորհակալությունները. որոնք տրվում են միևնույն մարդու կողմից. 
> ..........


Վահան ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ սա ինձ է վերաբերվում :Smile:  Եթե ենթադրություններս ճիշտ են՝ ասա, ո՞ր հակասող մտքերի մասին է խոսքը գնում ու ես կփարատեմ զարմանքդ :Wink:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Վահան ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ սա ինձ է վերաբերվում Եթե ենթադրություններս ճիշտ են՝ ասա, ո՞ր հակասող մտքերի մասին է խոսքը գնում ու ես կփարատեմ զարմանքդ


Տիգ ջան .դե որ դու արձագանքեցիր.ուրեմն մի բան գիտես չէ՞։
(Չնայած կոնկրետ միայն քեզ չէր վերաբերվում.շատ թեմաներում.շատ մարդկանց կողմից է այս երևույթը նկատվել)։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Վահան ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ սա ինձ է վերաբերվում Եթե ենթադրություններս ճիշտ են՝ ասա, ո՞ր հակասող մտքերի մասին է խոսքը գնում ու ես կփարատեմ զարմանքդ


Տիգ ջան .դե որ դու արձագանքեցիր.ուրեմն մի բան գիտես չէ՞ :Smile:  ։
(Չնայած կոնկրետ միայն քեզ չէր վերաբերվում.շատ թեմաներում.շատ մարդկանց կողմից է այս երևույթը նկատվել)։

----------

Tig (18.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Rammstein ջան իսկ դու գիտե՞ս թե հարության իմաստը որն է: Կարծում եմ ընդհամենը Ընտրյալը նույնպես կարող էր հարություն առնել: Եվ եթե թեկուզ և ընտրյալ չէր, կամ հարություն առել էլ կամ չի առել, դա ինչ կարևոր է չեմ հասկանում: *Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում թե այս երկրորդական հարցերի վրա խորանալու իմաստը որն է:* Իմ համար առաջնայինը Նրա գաղափարախոսությունն է, իսկ մնացյալը ունայնություն է, թե նրա հարություն առնելը, թե նրա ինչ ինչ հրաշագործությունները, թե նույնիսկ նրա խաչելությունը… սրանք երկրորդական հարցեր են՝ ավիլի ճիշտ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը գլխավորից շեղելու համար են…


Հարգելի Tig, դու թեմայի անունը կարդացե՞լ ես։ Եթե այո, ապա պիտի իմանաս, թե թեման ինչի մասին է` անկախ նրանից դա քո համար առաջնային է, թե երկրորդական։




> Մեծարգո Մհեր 78 համար անբեկանելի հեղինակություն է «Նոր Կտակարանը» առանց սրբերի:


Մեղապարտ, ես ինքս Մհեր 78-ի` սրբերի մասին դիրքորոշմանը բնավ համաձայն չեմ, բայց այստեղ խոսվում է այլ բանի մասին ու էն մարդը Աստվածաշնչի շատ ճիշտ տեղերից մեջբերումներ է կատարել` ցույց տալով Հիսուսի ով լինելը։





> Հասարակ մարդ է եղել, շարքային հուդաիստական կրոնական քարոզիչ: Շատ եմ կասկածում, որ նա իրեն Աստծո որդի է երբևե հայտարարել: Համենայն դեպս, Աստվածաշունչը էնքան են փոխփխել ու վերանայել, որ իսկզբանե գրվածները բոլորովին աղավաղել են(չհաշված հրեական Տորան, որը կազմում է Աստվածաշնչի 3/4 մասը): Իսկ հիմա մնում է միայն գուշակել, թե ինչպիսին է իրականում եղել այդ էպոսացված պատմական հերոսը, որին շատերը մինչ օրս աստծո որդի են համարում:


Ավելի լավ է հավատալ, որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է գրած, քան գուշակել,  թե որ մասը կարային փոխեին։ Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞վ կարող է փաստեր բերել, որ կոնկրետ այս կամ այն հատվածը փոփոխված է։

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Tig (18.09.2009), Կտրուկ (18.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (18.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ, ես ինքս Մհեր 78-ի` սրբերի մասին դիրքորոշմանը բնավ համաձայն չեմ, բայց այստեղ խոսվում է այլ բանի մասին ու էն մարդը Աստվածաշնչի շատ ճիշտ տեղերից մեջբերումներ է կատարել` ցույց տալով Հիսուսի ով լինելը։
> 
> Ավելի լավ է հավատալ, որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է գրած, քան գուշակել,  թե որ մասը կարային փոխեին։ Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞վ կարող է փաստեր բերել, որ կոնկրետ այս կամ այն հատվածը փոփոխված է։


Աստվածաշունչը ամբողջական է  ,չի կարելի  ընդունել երկրորդ մասը մերժելով առաջինը ինչպես անում է Մհեր 78 ը :Նոր կտակարանն էլ ընդունում է մասնակիորեն: Եթե այդպեսչէ թող հերքի:
Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած էջի վրա  նշված են բոլոր փոփոխությունները, իսկ դոգմատիկ հաստատագրումները  արվել են Տիեզերական Ժողովներում և այդ ժողովներից մեկում հռչակվեց Սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը որտեղ Հայը ,Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին կազմում եմ մեկ Աստվածային Ամբողջություն: Իսկ Մհերը պատմում է նարգիզ տատի հեքյաթը այն ել սխալ մխալ:
Անձամբ ես քննարկում եմ հարցը ելակետ համարելով դոգմաները և իմ հակասությունը դոգմաների որոշակի խմբի հետ է :Դրանցից մեկը Ով է Հիսուսը հրեա թե ոչ,մարդ թե աստված թե կիսաաստված :Ինչ հավատի ներկայացուցիչ էր նա և այլն :
Թե չէ, մշտապես կիսատ պռատ, կարծես ձեռ առնեն Աստվածաշնչի կես գիրքը ընդունում են կեսը ոչ:

----------


## Մհեր 78

Մեղապարտ ջան, ճիշտն ասած այս հարցդ չեմ հասկանում, եթե հնարավոր է մի քիչ ավելի պարզեցրու:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Աստվածաշունչը ամբողջական է  ,չի կարելի  ընդունել երկրորդ մասը մերժելով առաջինը ինչպես անում է Մհեր 78 ը :Նոր կտակարանն էլ ընդունում է մասնակիորեն: Եթե այդպեսչէ թող հերքի:
> Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած էջի վրա  նշված են բոլոր փոփոխությունները, իսկ դոգմատիկ հաստատագրումները  արվել են Տիեզերական Ժողովներում և այդ ժողովներից մեկում հռչակվեց Սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը որտեղ Հայը ,Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին կազմում եմ մեկ Աստվածային Ամբողջություն: Իսկ Մհերը պատմում է նարգիզ տատի հեքյաթը այն ել սխալ մխալ:
> Անձամբ ես քննարկում եմ հարցը ելակետ համարելով դոգմաները և իմ հակասությունը դոգմաների որոշակի խմբի հետ է :Դրանցից մեկը Ով է Հիսուսը հրեա թե ոչ,մարդ թե աստված թե կիսաաստված :Ինչ հավատի ներկայացուցիչ էր նա և այլն :
> Թե չէ, մշտապես կիսատ պռատ, կարծես ձեռ առնեն Աստվածաշնչի կես գիրքը ընդունում են կեսը ոչ:


Ճիշտ ասած, չհասկացա թե Դու ինչից ես ենթադրում, որ ես մերժում եմ Աստվածաշնչի մի մասը: Ես ընդունում եմ Աստվածաշունը ամբողջությամբ:
*Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է մարդկանց բառերով, որն ամփոփված է Ավետարանով: Այն կատարյալ գործ է, որի մեջ շոշափված են մարդու ամեն կարիքներն ու զգացումները: Ուստի դրա վրա որևէ բան ավելացնելն ու դրանից պակասեցնելը արգելված է Աստծո կողմից:*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ճիշտ ասած, չհասկացա թե Դու ինչից ես ենթադրում, որ ես մերժում եմ Աստվածաշնչի մի մասը: Ես ընդունում եմ Աստվածաշունը ամբողջությամբ:
> *Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է մարդկանց բառերով, որն ամփոփված է Ավետարանով: Այն կատարյալ գործ է, որի մեջ շոշափված են մարդու ամեն կարիքներն ու զգացումները: Ուստի դրա վրա որևէ բան ավելացնելն ու դրանից պակասեցնելը արգելված է Աստծո կողմից:*


«Մի դատիր խոսքերով այլ գործերով» ճչանաչելով քեզ պետք է դատեմ քո խոսքերից ելնելով:Ցանկացած կրոնական ուղղություն որը բխում է կրոնական հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունից ,իսկ քո ներկայացրած ուղղությունը այդպիսին է քանի որ այն ներկայանում է մեկ այլ կարգախոսով, մշտապես անտեսում է այս կամ այն թեզիսներից մեկը որը  ընդունված է Քիստոնեական կրոնական աշխարհում:Տվյալ դեպքում դու երկխոսույան սկզբում հրաժարվեցիր Սրբության Խորհրդի դոգմատից :

Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու: *սպասում եմ այս հարցի պատասխանին:*
Հարցը կրկնում եմ վերջին անգամ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է մարդկանց բառերով,


Այս միտքը պարզապես աբսուրդ է: Մարդու բառերը ավոտմատ պատասխանիչ համակարգ ե՞ն, որ  բառացիորեն փոխանցեն Աստծո խոսքը: Ավտոմատ պատասխանիչ համակարգը կարելի է նմանացնել  տելեպատիկ շնորքին, երբ  մարդը կարողանում է կարդալ մեկ այլ մարդու մտքերը:

----------

Մեղապարտ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> «Մի դատիր խոսքերով այլ գործերով» ճչանաչելով քեզ պետք է դատեմ քո խոսքերից ելնելով:Ցանկացած կրոնական ուղղություն որը բխում է կրոնական հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունից ,իսկ քո ներկայացրած ուղղությունը այդպիսին է քանի որ այն ներկայանում է մեկ այլ կարգախոսով, մշտապես անտեսում է այս կամ այն թեզիսներից մեկը որը  ընդունված է Քիստոնեական կրոնական աշխարհում:Տվյալ դեպքում դու երկխոսույան սկզբում հրաժարվեցիր Սրբության Խորհրդի դոգմատից :
> 
> *Հրաժարվելով Սրբության Խորհրդից ներկայացնում ես այն ինչու:* սպասում եմ այս հարցի պատասխանին:
> Հարցը կրկնում եմ վերջին անգամ:


Այս հարցդ չեմ հասկանում ինչ նկատի ունես, եթե հնարավոր է մի քիչ պարզեցրու:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Այս հարցդ չեմ հասկանում ինչ նկատի ունես, եթե հնարավոր է մի քիչ պարզեցրու:


Պարզաբանում
Թեմա «Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին աղանդավո՞ր»
նյութի հրապարակում Մհեր 78 կողմից  13.09.2009, 16:24
*Նյութը*
«Ընդհանրապես Ավետարանի մտքից, գաղափարներից շեղված մարդիկ համարվում են աղանդավոր:
«Առաքելական եկեղեցին» շատ-շատ է շեղված Ավետարանից` Աստծո ճշմարիտ ուսուցումներից:
Օրինակ` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը միայն Աստծունն է, որ բացի Աստծուց ուրիշ մեկին աղոթելն ու երկրպագելը Աստծո իրավունքի խախտում է և դատապարտելի: Իսկ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» մարդկանց սովորեցնում է սուրբերին աղոթել և նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Այն ինչ, նաև գրված է, որ մեկ Տեր ու մեկ Միջնորդ կա Աստծո և մարդկանց մեջ, որ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Նա է ամբողջ աշխարհի և մեր Բարեխոսը Հայր Աստծո մոտ............

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Պարզաբանում
> Թեմա «Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին աղանդավո՞ր»
> նյութի հրապարակում Մհեր 78 կողմից  13.09.2009, 16:24
> *Նյութը*
> «Ընդհանրապես Ավետարանի մտքից, գաղափարներից շեղված մարդիկ համարվում են աղանդավոր:
> «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» շատ-շատ է շեղված Ավետարանից` Աստծո ճշմարիտ ուսուցումներից:
> Օրինակ` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը միայն Աստծունն է, որ բացի Աստծուց ուրիշ մեկին աղոթելն ու երկրպագելը Աստծո իրավունքի խախտում է և դատապարտելի: Իսկ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» մարդկանց սովորեցնում է սուրբերին աղոթել և նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Այն ինչ, նաև գրված է, որ մեկ Տեր ու մեկ Միջնորդ կա Աստծո և մարդկանց մեջ, որ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Նա է ամբողջ աշխարհի և մեր Բարեխոսը Հայր Աստծո մոտ............


Այստեղ սրբության խորհուրդը ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, որ ես հրաժարվել եմ:

----------

Մեղապարտ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Թույլ տվեք հրապարակայնորեն բլից-հարցում անել՝ թեմայի քրիստոնյա մասնակիցներից ով - կոնկրետ ո՞ր թվականին է «դարձի եկել»: /Ցանկալի է նշել հոգևոր համայնքը/

_ Առաջինը պատասխանեմ ես՝ 1993 թ. - Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի: Եվ ավելացնեմ ՝ տարիների ընթացքում «գործի բերումով», /կամ «հավատքի բերումով»/ լավ ծանոթ եմ վերը նշված եկեղեցու հավատամքին, օրինակարգին, ծիսակարգին, դրույթներին, Աստվածաշնչի գրեթե բոլոր արևելահայերեն թարգմանություններին… բացի դրանից՝ ծանոթ եմ ավետարանչական, մկրտական և այլ հարանվանությամբ հոգևոր համայնքներին…բացի դրանից՝ NLTC լիդերական խմբից եմ /էի/…բացի դրանից «Աստվածաշնչյան Լիգայի» անդամ /էի/…բացի դրանից՝ «Եղբայրակցության» անդամ /էի/…և այլն:_

Մեծամտանու՞մ եմ:
Ամենևին…ուղղակի ես անցել եմ այս ամենը: Ուղղակի «ներսից» ԾԱՆՈԹ ԵՄ քրիստոնեություն կոչվածին: Ուղղակի…ինձ ապշեցնում է իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանողների ինքնանպատակ համառությունը՝ Քրիստոս անվանյալ անձի մարդեղենության կամ աստվածայնության վերաբերյալ բարձրագոչ հատարարությունները, և պարզաբանումների տոնը, համոզվածությունը…
Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, հարգելիներ՝ գուցե կա՞ մի բան որ ինձ առ այսօր ըստ էության հայտնի չի  :Smile:  Ի՞նչ պիտի հաստատեք կամ ապացուցեք… Աստվածաշնչից ճարպկորեն մեջբերումներ անելու փոխարեն ինքներդ ՄՏԱԾԵՔ: 

Այո, պատվի են արժանի 1700 ամյա քրիստոնեության հենասյուն-հոգևորականները, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոս…ակնածանքով խոնարհվում եմ ազգապահպան, ինքնանվեր ու արդեն պատմություն դարձած ճերմակամորուս այրերի իրոք որ անգնահատելի վաստակի առաջ, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոսի…

Հարգելիներս, մեր ՀԱՅ ՊԱՊԵՐՆ են մեզ հասցրել ԱՅՍ հայերենը, և ոչ ՀՐԵԱ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը…քրիստոնեությունը որպես յուրովի կենցաղավարություն ու կացութաձև /և միայն/ Հայաստանում ընդունելով- մի շփոթեք քրիստոսամոլության հետ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այո, պատվի են արժանի 1700 ամյա քրիստոնեության հենասյուն-հոգևորականները, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոս…


Հիմա քեզ հետ  *հենասյուն-հոգևորականներնել ե՞ն* համամիտ.թէ սա քո անձնական կարծիքն է։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մեծամտանու՞մ եմ:


Ո՜չ.ուղղակի.եթե ՀԱե ն քեզ համարում է որպես եկեղեցու անդամ՝  անարգում ես  ՀԱե ին։

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ*: Հոգևորականությունը սկզբունքայնորեն չի համաձայնվի վերը շարադրվածի հետ, նույնիսկ եթե շատ կամենա  :Wink:  Էջմիածնի քարտուղարության թափ տված մատը հավասարազոր է մահվան դատավճռի, դա գիտակցում է նույնիսկ ամենահետին սարկավագը՝ կղերը ինքնաժխտման չի՜ գնա, թեկուզև զուտ սևակյան սփոփիչ մտքով՝ «առաջներում մեզպեսներին այրում էին խարույկի վրա», սակայն առաքելական թեմը ունի որոշակի տաբու…
Դա իմ կարծիքն էր…ու նաև՝ շատ սքեմավորների թաքուն կարծիքը: Ինքներդ հասկացաք, որ՝ «nomina sunt odiosa»  :Wink: 

Բարին ընդ Ձեզ:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ*: Պիտի նկատած լինեիք, որ ես ԷԻ անդամը եկեղեցու, և ոչ ԵՄ  :Smile:  

Մի՞թե մի առանձին խորաթափանցություն է պետք հասկանալու համար, որ քրիստոնեությունը  Քրիստոսի աստվածության վերաբերյալ նրբին նյուանսով տվյալ կրոնը փակուղու առջև կանգնեցնելուց «փախցնում է» դեպի…անորոշություն  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դա իմ կարծիքն էր…ու նաև՝ շատ սքեմավորների թաքուն կարծիքը:


Դէ ի՞նչ. ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն անկեղծության.և իր տեսակի մեջ՝ _խոստովանության_ համար։ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Սուրբ Եռամիասնության մեկ անձն է` Աստծո միածին Որդին` նրա էությունից դուրս եկած և ոչ թե արարված:
> Աստծուն հավասար լինելով չտարվեց այդ փառքով, այլ իր դիրքով ցածրացավ, իսկ վիճակով մնաց որպես ճշմարիտ և երկրպագություն ընդունող Աստված:
> Եւ մեզ` կորսված մարդկանց Չարի իշխանությունից փրկելու և Աստծո Թագավորության մեջ դնելու նպատակով երկնքից եկավ աշխարհ` Սուրբ Հոգու զորությամբ, Աստծուն հավատարիմ կույս Մարիամից ծնվեց, կատարյալ մարդ եղավ` մարդկային բնություն և մարմին ստանալով, սակայն մեղք չգործեց, միևնույն ժամանակ մնալով կատարյալ Աստված մարմնի մեջ:
> Եւ այդ մարմնում դատապարտեց մեր մեղանչական բնությունը և ողջ աշխարհի մեղքերի պատիժը իր վրա վերցնելով խաչի վրա մեռավ, թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը նույն մարմնով հարություն առավ: Երկինք համբարձվեց և Հայր Աստծո աջ կողմը նստեց: Հոր փառքով կվերադառնա և ողջերին ու մեռելներին հարությունից հետո կդատի իրենց գործերի համեմատ: Եւ նրա` արդեն իսկ սկսած Թագավորությանը վերջ չի լինի:
> 
> http://www.houseofgod.am/Arm/html/33...usqristos.html


Մհեր 78, դու <<Հիսուս Քրիստոսին հավատացողների եկեղեցու>> անդամ ե՞ս:




> ԸՆդամե՞նը։ Ընտյալը կարո՞ղ էր հարություն առնել, կամ իմաստը որն էր հարության, եթե ընդամենը մի ընտրյալ էր։


Դու իրոք հավատում ե՞ս, որ մարդը կարող է հարություն առնել:




> Համոզված եմ, նրա գոյությունը փաստող գեթ 5%-անոց ապացույցը մեծ ցնցում կառաջացներ ոչ միայն հավատացյալ մասսաներում, այլև ողջ մոլորակի «անհավատացած» բնակչության մեջ:


Թող գոյություն ունեցած լինի, ես հենց դրան էլ հակված եմ, բայց նա աստծու որդի չէ, մարգարե է, քարոզիչ է, ուսմունքի հիմնադիր... մի՞թե սա բավական չէ, անպայման պիտի աստծո որդի կոչվես, որ խոսքդ նշանակություն ունենա՞:




> Բայց եթե քրիստոնեությանը նայենք որպես լոկ գաղափարախոսություն՝ առանց իրական Քրիստոսի.նշանակում է նրան մղում ենք ամենախղճուկ ու ետին պլան։


Բայց ինչու՞ առանց Քրիստոսի: Հենց նրա անունով էլ կոչվում է գաղափարախոսությունը: Այդքան արծարծվում է նժդեհականություն եզրույթը, մի՞թե Նժդեհին հռչակել են աստծո որդի:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> [B]
> Դա իմ կարծիքն էր…ու նաև՝ շատ սքեմավորների թաքուն կարծիքը: Ինքներդ հասկացաք, որ՝ «nomina sunt odiosa» 
> 
> Բարին ընդ Ձեզ:


Լուրջ բաներ ես ասում  և շատ հուսադրող եկեղեցի  ունենք ,հավատամք ունենք, կիսատ պռատ կրոն էլ ունենք բայց կառուցել չգիտենք:
Գուցե պետությունը կառուցվի և մեկ հրաշքով օրերից մի օր մեր եկեղեցին իր խոսքը կասի և կհռչակի Հայ Հավատամքի և Էության եկեղեցի և եռադեմությունից կանցնի մի դեմության :

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Բայց ինչու՞ առանց Քրիստոսի: Հենց նրա անունով էլ կոչվում է գաղափարախոսությունը: Այդքան արծարծվում է նժդեհականություն եզրույթը, մի՞թե Նժդեհին հռչակել են աստծո որդի:


Աստղ.կարծեմ կարծիքներ հնչեցին որ.կարևոր չէ Քրիստոսի մարմնավոր եղելությունը.ես էլ ասում եմ որ  դա առանցքայինն է։եթե Քրիստոս իրական կերպար չլիներ. Կտակարանը որևէ արժեք չեր ունենա ։

----------

Արծիվ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Յուղ ես վառում:


Մեղապարտ ջան, ինչու՞ ես իզուր վիրավորում: Անկեղծ ասած, ես Քո հարցը չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Մհեր 78, դու <<Հիսուս Քրիստոսին հավատացողների եկեղեցու>> անդամ ե՞ս:


Այո:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Թույլ տվեք հրապարակայնորեն բլից-հարցում անել՝ թեմայի քրիստոնյա մասնակիցներից ով - կոնկրետ ո՞ր թվականին է «դարձի եկել»: /Ցանկալի է նշել հոգևոր համայնքը/
> 
> _ Առաջինը պատասխանեմ ես՝ 1993 թ. - Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի: Եվ ավելացնեմ ՝ տարիների ընթացքում «գործի բերումով», /կամ «հավատքի բերումով»/ լավ ծանոթ եմ վերը նշված եկեղեցու հավատամքին, օրինակարգին, ծիսակարգին, դրույթներին, Աստվածաշնչի գրեթե բոլոր արևելահայերեն թարգմանություններին… բացի դրանից՝ ծանոթ եմ ավետարանչական, մկրտական և այլ հարանվանությամբ հոգևոր համայնքներին…բացի դրանից՝ NLTC լիդերական խմբից եմ /էի/…բացի դրանից «Աստվածաշնչյան Լիգայի» անդամ /էի/…բացի դրանից՝ «Եղբայրակցության» անդամ /էի/…և այլն:_
> 
> Մեծամտանու՞մ եմ:
> Ամենևին…ուղղակի ես անցել եմ այս ամենը: Ուղղակի «ներսից» ԾԱՆՈԹ ԵՄ քրիստոնեություն կոչվածին: Ուղղակի…ինձ ապշեցնում է իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանողների ինքնանպատակ համառությունը՝ Քրիստոս անվանյալ անձի մարդեղենության կամ աստվածայնության վերաբերյալ բարձրագոչ հատարարությունները, և պարզաբանումների տոնը, համոզվածությունը…
> Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, հարգելիներ՝ գուցե կա՞ մի բան որ ինձ առ այսօր ըստ էության հայտնի չի  Ի՞նչ պիտի հաստատեք կամ ապացուցեք… Աստվածաշնչից ճարպկորեն մեջբերումներ անելու փոխարեն ինքներդ ՄՏԱԾԵՔ: 
> 
> Այո, պատվի են արժանի 1700 ամյա քրիստոնեության հենասյուն-հոգևորականները, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոս…ակնածանքով խոնարհվում եմ ազգապահպան, ինքնանվեր ու արդեն պատմություն դարձած ճերմակամորուս այրերի իրոք որ անգնահատելի վաստակի առաջ, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոսի…
> ...


*«Եթե Տերը չշինե տունը` զուր են աշխատում նրա շինողները: Եթե Տերը չպահպանե քաղաքը` զուր է անքուն լինում պահապանը»: Սաղ.127:1;* Թեև Դու աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը Քեզ համար հեղինակություն չես ընդունում, բայց լավ իմացիր, եթե Աստված չպահեր մեր ազգն ու մեր տունը, ապա մենք վաղուց երկրի վրա չէինք էլ հիշվի: Ու հազարավոր հոգևորականներ էլ, որ չարչարվեին ու պայքարեին, առանց մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ոչինչ էլ չէին կարող անել: Եւ այսօր որ մենք կանք, միանշանակ սա Աստծո շնորհքն է:
Եւ Դու էլ հող լինելով, Աստծո վախը կորցրած, անարգում ես Քո Արարչին` հավիտենական Աստծուն ու մեծարում ես մահկանացու հոգևորականներին, որոնք առանց Աստծո ոչ մի բան են: Հիմա թող Քեզ հայտնի լինի, որ Աստված ոչ միայն սիրող է, այլ նաև Դատավոր է...

----------


## DVG

Աչպարար կամ շրջիկ փիլիսոփա  :Smile:

----------


## "Կարեն"

> Աչպարար կամ շրջիկ փիլիսոփա


*Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է*

----------

Կարապետ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Աչպարար կամ շրջիկ փիլիսոփա


!!! Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է !!!
__________________________________________________
Հայր, *Որդի* և Սուրբ Հոգի

----------

Հարդ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Մհեր 78*: Շնորհակալ եմ բուռն զգացմունքային արձագանքի համար /ինչը և կանխատեսելի էր/: Սակայն հասցեատիրոջ հարցում մի փոքր սխալվել եք: Ձեր ոգեշունչ ճառը բարձր կգնահատվեր բերանբաց նորահավատների, կամ բարեպաշտ տատիկների շրջանակում, և ընդամենը…

Իսկ Դուք, հարգելիս, զլացաք իմ հարցին /հարցմանը/ պատասխանել՝ 



> թեմայի քրիստոնյա մասնակիցներից ով - կոնկրետ ո՞ր թվականին է «դարձի եկել»:


Ես` այն տարիներին տակավին պատանի, կանգնած էի Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության վերածնման ակունքներում, ականապեսն էի «հավատքի զարմանահրաշ վերածննդին», ունեի հիանալի կիրթ ուղեցույց-վարդապետներ, ավագ «եղբայրներ», ինչպիսիք են՝ Համլետը, Աշոտը, Ֆրունզը, Աբրահամը և այլն: Հիշու՞մ եք 90-ականների սկզբներին Եղիսաբեթ քրոջ այցը Հայաստան - դա մեծ ցնցում էր, ո՜չ, դա հոգևոր երկրաշարժ էր, դրանից ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նորեն… ես ականատեսն էի…իսկ դու՞ք: Հիշու՞մ եք «երեցների» օրհնման հոգեցունց պահը կաթողիկոսարանու՞մ - դա Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պատմության մի ուշագրավ էջ էր, դա յուրօրինակ «ինդուլգենցիա» էր՝ «գնացեք և ավետեք» ոգով…ես ականատեսն էի, իսկ Դու՞ք… :Wink: 




> Հիմա թող Քեզ հայտնի լինի, որ Աստված ոչ միայն սիրող է, այլ նաև Դատավոր է...


Այս Ձեր մեջբերումը ըստ կարիքի կօգտագործեք գիմնազիստ-հավատացյալների աղոթաժողովում՝ ուժեղ տպավորություն կգործեք…
Չեմ ուզում թեկուզև անուղղակի ձևով վիրավորել Ձեզ, սակայն, ըստ երևույթին «ուղեղի լվացման» հզոր դասընթացը Ձեր կողքով չի անցել…

Հ.Գ. Քրիստոսին մեծարելու փոխարեն, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է «մեջտեղ բերել» Սասունցի Դավիթ անձին…դրանից ոչ ոք չի տուժի, գուցե և ընդհակառակը՝ մի քիչ ռեյտինգ կապահովեք հայ դիցաբանությանը  :Cool: 
Շնորհակալ եմ…

----------

_Հրաչ_ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

իսկ ինչու՞ է հարցումն արդեն փակված

----------

Հարդ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> *Մհեր 78*: Շնորհակալ եմ բուռն զգացմունքային արձագանքի համար /ինչը և կանխատեսելի էր/: Սակայն հասցեատիրոջ հարցում մի փոքր սխալվել եք: Ձեր ոգեշունչ ճառը բարձր կգնահատվեր բերանբաց նորահավատների, կամ բարեպաշտ տատիկների շրջանակում, և ընդամենը…
> 
> Իսկ Դուք, հարգելիս, զլացաք իմ հարցին /հարցմանը/ պատասխանել՝ 
> 
> 
> Ես` այն տարիներին տակավին պատանի, կանգնած էի Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության վերածնման ակունքներում, ականապեսն էի «հավատքի զարմանահրաշ վերածննդին», ունեի հիանալի կիրթ ուղեցույց-վարդապետներ, ավագ «եղբայրներ», ինչպիսիք են՝ Համլետը, Աշոտը, Ֆրունզը, Աբրահամը և այլն: Հիշու՞մ եք 90-ականների սկզբներին Եղիսաբեթ քրոջ այցը Հայաստան - դա մեծ ցնցում էր, ո՜չ, դա հոգևոր երկրաշարժ էր, դրանից ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նորեն… ես ականատեսն էի…իսկ դու՞ք: Հիշու՞մ եք «երեցների» օրհնման հոգեցունց պահը կաթողիկոսարանու՞մ - դա Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պատմության մի ուշագրավ էջ էր, դա յուրօրինակ «ինդուլգենցիա» էր՝ «գնացեք և ավետեք» ոգով…ես ականատեսն էի, իսկ Դու՞ք…
> 
> 
> Այս Ձեր մեջբերումը ըստ կարիքի կօգտագործեք գիմնազիստ-հավատացյալների աղոթաժողովում՝ ուժեղ տպավորություն կգործեք…
> ...


Բավականին հետաքրքիր էս մտածում կծավալվես մի քիչ և ավելի խորը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է քո մոտեցումը:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Մեղապարտ*: Շնորհակալ եմ Ձեր արձագանքի համար: Առանց հուսախաբ անելու ասեմ, որ դասախոսություններ շարադրելու ոչ հակում և ոչ էլ ունակություն ունեմ…

Ուղղակի տվյալ թեմայում իմ հայտնվելը տրամաբանական եմ համարում այն առումով, որ ուղղակիորեն առնչվելով տվյալ կրոնի ուսուցման, դավանաբանական և այլ հարցերի, ժամանակի ընթացքում մոտիկից ծանոթանալով տվյալ կրոնի վարդապետությանն ու հավատամքին,  չկարողացա շրջանցել որոշ անկնառու «ստորջրյա խութեր», ի տարբերություն այն ժպտերես «եղբայրակիցների», որոնք դիվանագիտորեն խուսանավելով քրիստոնեության պղտոր ջրերում՝ տաքուկ հանգրվան ու երաշխավորված «крыша» (այլ կերպ չես անվանի) են ձեռք բերել - ի դեմս ՀԱՎԱՏՔԻ:

Ինքնաներշնչման արվեստին չտիրապետելով, չկամեցա կեղծել թե ինձ, թե այն բազմաթիվ նվիրյալներին, որոնք ջերմորեն փարված կրոնին, աստվածաշնչյան պիրզմայի միջով են նայում «էս անցավոր աշխարհին»: Լռելյան մի կողմ քաշվելը նախընտրեցի երկակի կյանքով ապրելուց…չկա Տեր, չկա Տիրոջ հոտ, գոյություն ունի բավականին լավ կազմակերպված ու կայացած կառուցվածքով համակարգ՝ ԿՐՈՆԸ…որտեղ հիերարխիայի ամենաներքևի աստիճաններին կանգնած ենք ես ու մնացյալները…իսկ ամենավերևներում…ո՜չ, Աստված չէ  :Smile: 

Չերկարացնելու համար կուզենայի մի կարևոր գործոն մատնանշել՝  շարքային հավատացյալը _համաձայն չէ որոշ դրույթների հետ_, սակայն…_համաձայն է, որ իրեն համաձայնեցնեն_ - /ճիշտ մոտեցում և այլն/ ահա թե ինչումն է բանը, սա կրոնի հոգեբանության բանալիային «դասերից» մեկն է:
Այսքանը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ.կարծեմ կարծիքներ հնչեցին որ.կարևոր չէ Քրիստոսի մարմնավոր եղելությունը.ես էլ ասում եմ որ  դա առանցքայինն է։եթե Քրիստոս իրական կերպար չլիներ. Կտակարանը որևէ արժեք չեր ունենա ։


Կտրուկ ջան, իսկ ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հենց հակված եմ նրան, որ Հիսուսը գոյություն է ունեցել, չէ՞ որ ես նրան մարդ եմ համարում :Wink: :




> *«Եթե Տերը չշինե տունը` զուր են աշխատում նրա շինողները: Եթե Տերը չպահպանե քաղաքը` զուր է անքուն լինում պահապանը»: Սաղ.127:1;* Թեև Դու աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը Քեզ համար հեղինակություն չես ընդունում, բայց լավ իմացիր, եթե Աստված չպահեր մեր ազգն ու մեր տունը, ապա մենք վաղուց երկրի վրա չէինք էլ հիշվի: Ու հազարավոր հոգևորականներ էլ, որ չարչարվեին ու պայքարեին, առանց մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ոչինչ էլ չէին կարող անել: Եւ այսօր որ մենք կանք, միանշանակ սա Աստծո շնորհքն է:
> Եւ Դու էլ հող լինելով, Աստծո վախը կորցրած, անարգում ես Քո Արարչին` հավիտենական Աստծուն ու մեծարում ես մահկանացու հոգևորականներին, որոնք առանց Աստծո ոչ մի բան են: Հիմա թող Քեզ հայտնի լինի, որ Աստված ոչ միայն սիրող է, այլ նաև Դատավոր է...


Մհեր, փաստորեն Աստված մեր տունը ավերում էր, որ այն պահպաներ, մեզ կոտորում էր, որ մենք գոյություն ունենայինք...  :Blink: 
Չգիտեմ՝ որերորդ անգամ եմ ասում, բայց մենք կանք, որովհետև ի զարմանս ինձ և շատերի՝ մեկ-մեկ մեր ազգը համախմբվում էր ու փյունիկի նման հառնում մոխիրներից:




> Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է





> !!! Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է !!!
> Հայր, *Որդի* և Սուրբ Հոգի


Որտեղի՞ց այսպիսի ինֆորմացիա :Shok: 
Երկուսիդ ասածից էլ ստացվում է, որ բացի Հիսուսից Աստված այլ որդի էլ ուներ: :Blush:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Astgh*: Ներեցեք, որ իմ գրառմամբ գուցե խախտեմ Ձեր մենախոսության ընթացքը, սակայն այլ բան եմ ուզում ասել.



> Աստված մեր տունը ավերում էր, որ այն պահպաներ, մեզ կոտորում էր, որ մենք գոյություն ունենայինք:


Այս միտքը շա՜տ հավանեցի, խոստովանեմ, որ հաճախ չեմ այսպիսի դիպուկ ու բացառիկ արտահայտություններ ընթերցում /թեև Ձեր վերլուծությունը ի պատասխան Ձեր զրուցընկերոջ, տրամաբանական կառուցվածք չունի/… կեցցեք  :Ok: 

…………………
Ներեցեք թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար: Մի տուգանեք  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (21.09.2009)

----------


## Գուգօ

> *Terminator 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=37301
> *


իսկ ես մտածում էի կարգին տղայա :Think: /իհարկե կատակ էր սա :LOL: /  բայց դե ոնց էլ նայենք մեկա կարգին տղայա :Hands Up:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ ջան, իսկ ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հենց հակված եմ նրան, որ Հիսուսը գոյություն է ունեցել, չէ՞ որ ես նրան մարդ եմ համարում:


Աստղ.ջան ախր վերցնում ես լրիվ այլ կոնտեքստից հարց.փոխաձևվում.ու լիվ այլ հարցադրում անում։
Բա ես էդքան դարդին ոնց դիմանամ։ :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ.ջան ախր վերցնում ես լրիվ այլ կոնտեքստից հարց.փոխաձևվում.ու լիվ այլ հարցադրում անում։
> Բա ես էդքան դարդին ոնց դիմանամ։


Մի կերպ :LOL: 
Այդ որտե՞ղ եմ այդպիսի բան արել: Դու ասեցիր, որ քրիստոնեությունը առանց Քրիստոսի նշանակում է նրան մղել հետին պլան, ես էլ ասեցի՝ ոչ ոք էլ հետին պլան չի մղում, բավական է այն, որ իր անունով է գաղափարախոսությունը: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական:* *Հարցումը կրկին բացված է:*

----------

Interdenominational (21.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չերկարացնելու համար կուզենայի մի կարևոր գործոն մատնանշել՝ շարքային հավատացյալը համաձայն չէ որոշ դրույթների հետ, սակայն…համաձայն է, որ իրեն համաձայնեցնեն - /ճիշտ մոտեցում և այլն/ ահա թե ինչումն է բանը, սա կրոնի հոգեբանության բանալիային «դասերից» մեկն է:


Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ սուրբ գիրքը մեկն է, մեկնաբանությունները բազմաթիվ: Անգամ սովորական մահկանացուներին բնորոշ չէ ՝առանձնապես մեծ կշիռ չունեցող հարցերի  շուրջ  ծավալվելը եվ  այդքան մանրանալը: Իսկ այդ կարգի անհանդուրժող  եվ մերժողական մեկնաբանությունները սովորաբար, անհամեստորեն, արվում են Աստծո անունից: Շատերը հավատի ոլորտը դարձնում են խռովության եվ հակամարտության դաշտ՝ դառնալով   մարդկային էգոցենտրիկ   մղումներին ծառայող միջոց:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ սուրբ գիրքը մեկն է, մեկնաբանությունները բազմաթիվ: Անգամ սովորական մահկանացուներին բնորոշ չէ ՝առանձնապես մեծ կշիռ չունեցող հարցերի  շուրջ  ծավալվելը եվ  այդքան մանրանալը: Իսկ այդ կարգի անհանդուրժող  եվ մերժողական մեկնաբանությունները սովորաբար, անհամեստորեն, արվում են Աստծո անունից: Շատերը հավատի ոլորտը դարձնում են խռովության եվ հակամարտության դաշտ՝ դառնալով   մարդկային էգոցենտրիկ   մղումներին ծառայող միջոց:


Ես հաճախ  եմ գնում եկեղեցի նպատակս մեկն է այնտեղ լռել հնարավորինս ոչինչ չասել:
Իմ այդ լռության մեջ ես դնում եմ հնազանդություն և,մեղանչանք և խնդրանք :Ում  է  ուղղված իմ լռությունը ես չգիտեմ բայց համոզված եմ որ այն տեղ է հասնում:
Չեմ ցանկանում իմանալ թե  շատերը ինչ են անում ,սակայն ես գիտեմ շատերի նպատակը, ձեռք գցել այն ինչ իրենց մոտ երբեկ չի եղել և այդպես գնում և գալիս են իսկ վերջում խնդրում  են և աղերսում առանց հասկանալու որ թողություն չի եղել թողություն:

----------

Tig (22.09.2009), Արծիվ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես հաճախ  եմ գնում եկեղեցի նպատակս մեկն է այնտեղ լռել հնարավորինս ոչինչ չասել:
> Իմ այդ լռության մեջ ես դնում եմ հնազանդություն և,մեղանչանք և խնդրանք :Ում  է  ուղղված իմ լռությունը ես չգիտեմ բայց համոզված եմ որ այն տեղ է հասնում:
> Չեմ ցանկանում իմանալ թե  շատերը ինչ են անում ,սակայն ես գիտեմ շատերի նպատակը, ձեռք գցել այն ինչ իրենց մոտ երբեկ չի եղել և այդպես գնում և գալիս են իսկ վերջում խնդրում  են և աղերսում առանց հասկանալու որ թողություն չի եղել թողություն:


Մեղապարտ ջան ես շատ գնահատում եմ խո դիրքորոշումը և ես միանգամայն համոզված եմ որ քո լռությունը Աստված լսել է քանի որ մեր Աստված մտքեր կարդացող է միայն իհարկե մարդու սրտից գա այդ լռությունը, կարծում եմ դու հասկացար իմ միտքը  :Wink:

----------

Կարապետ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ ջան ես շատ գնահատում եմ խո դիրքորոշումը և ես միանգամայն համոզված եմ որ քո լռությունը Աստված լսել է քանի որ մեր Աստված մտքեր կարդացող է միայն իհարկե մարդու սրտից գա այդ լռությունը, կարծում եմ դու հասկացար իմ միտքը


Լավ է լինել կույ աչոք քան մտոք ,միայն ի խորոց սրտի:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես մոդերատոր չեմ բայց սա որպես խնդրանք բոլորիս...................
Ժողովուրդ ջան կարծում եմ շատ լավ է որ փորձում ենք իմանալ ու փնտռտուքներ անել թե ո՞վ է եղել Հիսուսն իրականում բայց *խնդրում եմ ծաղրի մի վերածեք* ձեր գրառումները ու եթե այս թեման բացվել է հենց նրա համար որ Քրիստոսին ծաղրենք ուրեմն շատ ցավում եմ այս ամենի համար և ցանկանում եմ որ լավ հիշենք բոլորս որ *մարդ իր բերանից ելած խոսքով է արդարանում ու դատապարտվում* և ես չեմ ցանկանում որ որևէ մեկը դատապարտվի Աստծո մեծ դատաստանի օրը (ինչքան էլ որ մարդիկ չհավատան այդ օրվան):

----------

Կարապետ (23.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (23.09.2009)

----------


## Qristonya

Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հոգով Աստծո Որդի է, իսկ մարմնով մարդու Որդի էր- Նա Հոգու կողմանից միայն Հայր ունի` Հայր Աստծուց ծնվեց, իսկ մարմնի կողմանե, միայն մայր ուներ` ծնվեց կույս Մարիամից: Ոմանք չեն հավատում սրան, համարելով անհնարին բան, սակայն այն Աստվածը, որ կարողացավ ստեղծել երկինքն ու երկիրը, Նրա համար դժվար չէր այդ հրաշքն էլ գործել: Շատ մարդիկ ավելի հավատում են որևէ մարդու, կամ հրեշտակի, որ կարող է հրաշքներ գործել, քան Աստծո: Ճշմարիտ Աստված հրաշագործ է:

----------

Արծիվ (23.09.2009), Կարապետ (23.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (23.09.2009)

----------


## Qristonya

> Թույլ տվեք հրապարակայնորեն բլից-հարցում անել՝ թեմայի քրիստոնյա մասնակիցներից ով - կոնկրետ ո՞ր թվականին է «դարձի եկել»: /Ցանկալի է նշել հոգևոր համայնքը/
> 
> _ Առաջինը պատասխանեմ ես՝ 1993 թ. - Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի: Եվ ավելացնեմ ՝ տարիների ընթացքում «գործի բերումով», /կամ «հավատքի բերումով»/ լավ ծանոթ եմ վերը նշված եկեղեցու հավատամքին, օրինակարգին, ծիսակարգին, դրույթներին, Աստվածաշնչի գրեթե բոլոր արևելահայերեն թարգմանություններին… բացի դրանից՝ ծանոթ եմ ավետարանչական, մկրտական և այլ հարանվանությամբ հոգևոր համայնքներին…բացի դրանից՝ NLTC լիդերական խմբից եմ /էի/…բացի դրանից «Աստվածաշնչյան Լիգայի» անդամ /էի/…բացի դրանից՝ «Եղբայրակցության» անդամ /էի/…և այլն:_
> 
> Մեծամտանու՞մ եմ:
> Ամենևին…ուղղակի ես անցել եմ այս ամենը: Ուղղակի «ներսից» ԾԱՆՈԹ ԵՄ քրիստոնեություն կոչվածին: Ուղղակի…ինձ ապշեցնում է իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանողների ինքնանպատակ համառությունը՝ Քրիստոս անվանյալ անձի մարդեղենության կամ աստվածայնության վերաբերյալ բարձրագոչ հատարարությունները, և պարզաբանումների տոնը, համոզվածությունը…
> Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, հարգելիներ՝ գուցե կա՞ մի բան որ ինձ առ այսօր ըստ էության հայտնի չի  Ի՞նչ պիտի հաստատեք կամ ապացուցեք… Աստվածաշնչից ճարպկորեն մեջբերումներ անելու փոխարեն ինքներդ ՄՏԱԾԵՔ: 
> 
> Այո, պատվի են արժանի 1700 ամյա քրիստոնեության հենասյուն-հոգևորականները, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոս…ակնածանքով խոնարհվում եմ ազգապահպան, ինքնանվեր ու արդեն պատմություն դարձած ճերմակամորուս այրերի իրոք որ անգնահատելի վաստակի առաջ, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ Քրիստոսի…
> ...


Գուցե չես մեծամտում, սակայն ընդունիր իմ կողմից այս պատասխանը, ոչ թե որպես վիրավորանք, այլ խրատ և լուսավորում: Թեև շատ տեղերում ես եղել, սակայն հիմքից շատ հեռու ես մնացել: Եթե իրոք դու ակնածանք, հարգանք և խոնարհություն ունես ազգապահպան ճերմակամորուս այրերի հանդեպ, ուրեմն հիշիր, որ այդ ազգապահպան գործին նրանց առաջնորդել է Այն Անձը, որին դու չես սիրում, Նա իր արդարությամբ հանդիմանում էր նաև հրեա առաջնորդներին, ով էլ լիներ նա, քահանայապետ, թե իշխանավոր, վարդապետ, թե ձկնորս: Նրա պատճառով Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը ազգապահպան այբուբենը ստեղծեց` բացահայտելով մինչև այդ ծածկված հայերեն հնչյուններն ու հնչյունաբանությունը, Քրիստոսի պատճառով Հայաստանում սկսեցին մեկը մյուսի ետևից վեր խոյանալ ազգապահպան կրթարանները: Նա էր պատճառը, որ դարեր շարունակ Հայաստանը հարատևեց տառաճանաչության և իմաստության մեջ: Նա է պատճառը այսօրվա փոքր Հայաստանի համաշխարհային ճանաչմանը: Սակայն ինչպես որ հրեաները մերժեցին Նրան և դարեր շարունակ կանգնած են չարիքի և կործանման առջև, նմանապես մենք պետք է զգույշ լինենք, որ Քո գաղափարի մարդիկ Հայաստանը չկործանեն: Ես չեմ հավատում Քո հարգանքին, իբրև կա ազգապահպան այրերի նկատմամբ, որովհետև նրանց մեջ եղած արդարասիրությունն ու ազգասիրությունը Քրիստոս աղբյուրից է: Իսկ ովքեր որ Քրիստոս չգիտեն, հենց իրենք են իրենց ազգի չարիքը` ամեն առիթից օգտվելով զրկում են յուրայիններին ամեն միջոցներով` գողությամբ, կաշառքով, բռնաբարությամբ, թալանով, խաբեության տարբեր միջոցներով: Եւ առիթի դեպքում էլ քողարկվում են ազգասիրակաան և հայրենասիրական լոզունգների տակ:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Կարապետ (23.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (23.09.2009)

----------


## Qristonya

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր էս մտածում կծավալվես մի քիչ և ավելի խորը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է քո մոտեցումը:


Դու ինքդ Քեզ Առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամի տեղ ես դրել, սակայն հավանում ես Առաքելականի սուրբ Տիրոջը հայհոյող *Interdenominational-ին:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գուցե չես մեծամտում, սակայն ընդունիր իմ կողմից այս պատասխանը, ոչ թե որպես վիրավորանք, այլ խրատ և լուսավորում: Թեև շատ տեղերում ես եղել, սակայն հիմքից շատ հեռու ես մնացել: Եթե իրոք դու ակնածանք, հարգանք և խոնարհություն ունես ազգապահպան ճերմակամորուս այրերի հանդեպ, ուրեմն հիշիր, որ այդ ազգապահպան գործին նրանց առաջնորդել է Այն Անձը, որին դու չես սիրում, Նա իր արդարությամբ հանդիմանում էր նաև հրեա առաջնորդներին, ով էլ լիներ նա, քահանայապետ, թե իշխանավոր, վարդապետ, թե ձկնորս: Նրա պատճառով Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը ազգապահպան այբուբենը ստեղծեց` բացահայտելով մինչև այդ ծածկված հայերեն հնչյուններն ու հնչյունաբանությունը, Քրիստոսի պատճառով Հայաստանում սկսեցին մեկը մյուսի ետևից վեր խոյանալ ազգապահպան կրթարանները: Նա էր պատճառը, որ դարեր շարունակ Հայաստանը հարատևեց տառաճանաչության և իմաստության մեջ: Նա է պատճառը այսօրվա փոքր Հայաստանի համաշխարհային ճանաչմանը: Սակայն ինչպես որ հրեաները մերժեցին Նրան և դարեր շարունակ կանգնած են չարիքի և կործանման առջև, նմանապես մենք պետք է զգույշ լինենք, որ Քո գաղափարի մարդիկ Հայաստանը չկործանեն: Ես չեմ հավատում Քո հարգանքին, իբրև կա ազգապահպան այրերի նկատմամբ, որովհետև նրանց մեջ եղած արդարասիրությունն ու ազգասիրությունը Քրիստոս աղբյուրից է: *Իսկ ովքեր որ Քրիստոս չգիտեն, հենց իրենք են իրենց ազգի չարիքը` ամեն առիթից օգտվելով զրկում են յուրայիններին ամեն միջոցներով` գողությամբ, կաշառքով, բռնաբարությամբ, թալանով, խաբեության տարբեր միջոցներով: Եւ առիթի դեպքում էլ քողարկվում են ազգասիրակաան և հայրենասիրական լոզունգների տակ:*





> Դու ինքդ Քեզ Առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամի տեղ ես դրել, սակայն հավանում ես Առաքելականի սուրբ Տիրոջը հայհոյող *Interdenominational-ին:*


Քրիստոնյա ջան, իսկ կասե՞ս, թե ինչով ես բացատրում նման ագրեսիան: Քո մեջբերած գրառումների մեջ դա բացակայում էր: Նույնիսկ մեր եկեղեցու հայրերը այսպես չէին պատասխանի: Դե որ հրեաներին էլ խառնեցիր էս քննարկմանը, մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ :Smile:  :
Ճիշտ է, աղբյուրները նշում են, որ Մաշտոցը գրերը <<ստեղծեց>>՝ Աստվածաշունչը ժողովրդին հասցնելու համար, բայց ես ինքս հակված եմ այն տեսակետին, որ հայերը մինչքրիստոնեական գրեր են ունեցել՝ հավանաբար կովել են մեհենական գրեր: Ինչ էլ լինի, բայց պնդել, որ Աստծու կամ Քրիստոսի պատճառով, սխալ է, ինչքան որ սխալ է, թե քրիստոնեությունից հետո Հայաստանում վեր հառնեցին ազգապահպան կրթարանները: Եթե անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ մեր ազգային ինքնությունն է փրկվել քրիստոնեությամբ, ես էլ հարց եմ տալիս, թե այդ ինչպես պատահեց, որ ժողովրդին այլ արժեքներ դավանել ստիպելը համարվում է ազգային ինքնության պահպանում: Էլի չմանրանամ, որ նախաքրիստոնեական մեր պատմությունը բավականին աղոտ է ներկայացված: Ի՞նչ աստիճանի ողորմելի վիճակում պիտի լինենք, որ միայն 5-րդ դարում սկսեն գրել հայոց պատմություն, մինչդեռ Արտաշես 1-ինը ունեցել է սեփական գրագիրը՝ Օլիմպիան, իսկ նրանից առաջ արդեն հայտնի էլ չէ, թե ով ինչ գրագիրներ է ունեցել, այսինքն՝ չկան մեր արքաների դիվանները...

Հիմա խոսենք ներկա պահով...
Ասում ես՝ նրա պատճառով է ՀՀ-ն միջազգային ճանաչման հասե՞լ :Smile:  : Դրան հասել ենք մեր եղբայրների, հայրերի, պապերի արյան գնով, դե թող Աստված խնայեր նրանց: Իսկ հրեաների կործանումը դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում: Նրանք ոչ թե Աստծու դեմ են եղել, այլ օգտագործել են ամեն հնարավոր տարբերակ՝ գոյատևելու և զարգանալու համար: Իսրայել բառը հենց նշանակում է՝ <<ընդդեմ Աստծու>>, բա ինչու՞ Աստված նրանց չի պատժում :Think:  Ես կասեմ ավելին՝ Իսրայելը նույնիսկ հրեաների պատմական հայրենիքը չէ, պաղեստինցիներինն էլ չէ, բայց հո իրենց պետությունը կառուցեցին ամուր հիմքերի վրա: Հիմա ու՞մ վիճակն է լավ. Հայաստանի՞, որ միշտ հավատարիմ մնաց քրիտոնեությանն ու նրա առաքելական ճյուղին, թե՞ Իսրայելի... կարծում եմ 2 կարծիք լինել չի կարող:

*Քրիստոսին չիմացողը ո՞վ է. նա, ով չի ընդունում, որ Քրիստոսն Աստծու որդի՞ն է:*

----------


## DVG

> Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է


Ուրախ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## DVG

> !!! Սխալվում ես Հիսուսը Աստծո Որդի է !!!


Էլի ուրախ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ *ովքեր որ Քրիստոս չգիտեն, հենց իրենք են իրենց ազգի չարիքը*` ամեն առիթից օգտվելով զրկում են յուրայիններին ամեն միջոցներով` գողությամբ, կաշառքով, բռնաբարությամբ, թալանով, խաբեության տարբեր միջոցներով: Եւ առիթի դեպքում էլ քողարկվում են ազգասիրակաան և հայրենասիրական լոզունգների տակ:


ԻՆչպե՞ս կարելի է նման ծայրահեղ  արտահայտություններ անել: Դուք ձեզ կարգել եք վերին դատավոր  եվ խոսում եք Աստծո անունից՞՞ Ձեզ ոչ ոք թույլ չի տվել բարոյական նորմեր սահմանել եվ Քրիստոսին չհավատացողներին չար անվանել: Կան բազմաթիվ  ոչ հավատացյալ մարդիկ որոնք շատ բարոյական են: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում բարոյակա՞ն է նրանց ողջ բարոյական կերպարը հողին հավասարեցնելը զուտ միայն այն պատճառով, որ  Քրիստոս չեն ճանաչում:

----------


## Qristonya

> Քրիստոնյա ջան, իսկ կասե՞ս, թե ինչով ես բացատրում նման ագրեսիան: Քո մեջբերած գրառումների մեջ դա բացակայում էր: Նույնիսկ մեր եկեղեցու հայրերը այսպես չէին պատասխանի: Դե որ հրեաներին էլ խառնեցիր էս քննարկմանը, մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ :
> Ճիշտ է, աղբյուրները նշում են, որ Մաշտոցը գրերը <<ստեղծեց>>՝ Աստվածաշունչը ժողովրդին հասցնելու համար, բայց ես ինքս հակված եմ այն տեսակետին, որ հայերը մինչքրիստոնեական գրեր են ունեցել՝ հավանաբար կովել են մեհենական գրեր: Ինչ էլ լինի, բայց պնդել, որ Աստծու կամ Քրիստոսի պատճառով, սխալ է, ինչքան որ սխալ է, թե քրիստոնեությունից հետո Հայաստանում վեր հառնեցին ազգապահպան կրթարանները: Եթե անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ մեր ազգային ինքնությունն է փրկվել քրիստոնեությամբ, ես էլ հարց եմ տալիս, թե այդ ինչպես պատահեց, որ ժողովրդին այլ արժեքներ դավանել ստիպելը համարվում է ազգային ինքնության պահպանում: Էլի չմանրանամ, որ նախաքրիստոնեական մեր պատմությունը բավականին աղոտ է ներկայացված: Ի՞նչ աստիճանի ողորմելի վիճակում պիտի լինենք, որ միայն 5-րդ դարում սկսեն գրել հայոց պատմություն, մինչդեռ Արտաշես 1-ինը ունեցել է սեփական գրագիրը՝ Օլիմպիան, իսկ նրանից առաջ արդեն հայտնի էլ չէ, թե ով ինչ գրագիրներ է ունեցել, այսինքն՝ չկան մեր արքաների դիվանները...
> 
> Հիմա խոսենք ներկա պահով...
> Ասում ես՝ նրա պատճառով է ՀՀ-ն միջազգային ճանաչման հասե՞լ : Դրան հասել ենք մեր եղբայրների, հայրերի, պապերի արյան գնով, դե թող Աստված խնայեր նրանց: Իսկ հրեաների կործանումը դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում: Նրանք ոչ թե Աստծու դեմ են եղել, այլ օգտագործել են ամեն հնարավոր տարբերակ՝ գոյատևելու և զարգանալու համար: Իսրայել բառը հենց նշանակում է՝ <<ընդդեմ Աստծու>>, բա ինչու՞ Աստված նրանց չի պատժում Ես կասեմ ավելին՝ Իսրայելը նույնիսկ հրեաների պատմական հայրենիքը չէ, պաղեստինցիներինն էլ չէ, բայց հո իրենց պետությունը կառուցեցին ամուր հիմքերի վրա: Հիմա ու՞մ վիճակն է լավ. Հայաստանի՞, որ միշտ հավատարիմ մնաց քրիտոնեությանն ու նրա առաքելական ճյուղին, թե՞ Իսրայելի... կարծում եմ 2 կարծիք լինել չի կարող:
> 
> *Քրիստոսին չիմացողը ո՞վ է. նա, ով չի ընդունում, որ Քրիստոսն Աստծու որդի՞ն է:*


*Astgh*  Ձեր ասած ագրեսյան ես չհասկացա, թե ումն է վերաբերվում, գուցե այն ժամանակի մարդկանց?, որոնք սրի ուժով Հայաստանում քրիստոնեություն տարածեցին, եթե դրանց, ուրեմն ասեմ, նրանք այդ պատվերը չեն ստացել Քրիստոսից, որովհետև Քրիստոսը խաղաղության Աստված է, Նա իր օրերում, որ երկրի վրա էր, անգամ մի ապտակ չտվեց իրեն ըդունել տալու համար: Հենց մարդկանց ինքնագլուխ ագրեսյայի համար է, որ մինչև հիմա սուրբ ճանապարհը անարգվում է, ինչպես նաև խանգառում շատերի ուղղվելուն:
Իսկ ինչ մնում է դրան, թե ինչպես են գրել Հայստանում, մինչ մեսրոպյան գրերը, այո եղել է միջոց, սակայն այդ միջոցը եղել է պակասությամբ, ոչ բավարար, որ ամբողջ հայկական լեզուն ու հասկացողությունը գրավոր մատուցվի, ուստի առաջադիմության և զարգացման համար քրիստոնեությունը նպաստեց:
Համաշխարհային ճանաչման համար քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ոլորտում հնարավորություն է բացել Հայաստանի համար, իսկ եղբայրների, հայրերի և պապերի արյունը արդյունք չեր թողնի, եթե Աստված չորոշեր, որ Հայաստան լինի, այո զուր են չարչարվում տուն շինողները, եթե Աստծո օրհնությամբ չլինի: Հայերից ավելի հզոր և քանակով շար ազգեր իրենց արյունը թափելով էլ չկարողացան մնալ, միայն պատմության մեջ մնացին:
Իսկ հրեաները մնացել էին առանց պետություն մոտ երկու հազար տարի և այս մի քանի տասնամյակ է, որ պետության տեր են դարձել և ի գիրություն քեզ, սա նրանց շնորհքը չէ, թեև շատերը այդպես են կարծում, ՍԱ Աստվաշնչյան Աստծո խոստոմն է, մարգարեական, որ աշխարհի վերջում Աստվատծ իր խոստոմի համեմատ ստեղծելու է Իսրաէլ պետությունը և նրանց դարձնելու է դեպի Քրիստոս: Իսկ <Իսրաէլ> անվան թարգմանություն սխալ ես մեկնում, <Իսրաէլ> նշանակում է <Աստծո հետ մարտնչող և հաղթող>, Հակոբը <Իսրաէլը> Աստծո հետ մեկ գիշեր աղոթքի կանգնեց և ստիպեց Նրան օրհնություն ստանալու, ոչթե հակառակելու:
Նաև ուզում եմ այն հարցիդ պատասխանել, թե <Հայերը միշտ Քրիստոսին հավատարիմ են մնացել>, դա այդպես չէ. եթե կարդացել ես <Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը> կհիշես, որ մարդիկ արտաքնապես քրիստոնյա էին ձևանում, սակայն անարգել էին Աստծո բոլոր Օրենքները- նրանք սպանում էին, թալանում, խաբում, խարդախում և անում էին այն, ինչը կատարյալ անիրավություն էր: Եւ հենց այս ժամանակներից հետո էլ 70 տարի Սովետական Հայաստանը ասում էր Աստված չկա, ասողներին էլ բանտարկում և սպանում էին, հիմա էլ միայն բերանով են խոստովանում, թե քրիստոնյա են, սակայն խախտոմ են Ավետարանը ծայրեիծայր: Դանյան ընդամենը Մահմեդի քիտն ու ականջը ծաղրանկարով մեծ նկարեց, մուսուլման աշխարհը դեսպանատներ եր հանում իրենց երկրից, իսկ այսօր Հայաստանում հայկական հեռուստաալիքները դրսից կաշառք վերցնելով ցույց են տալիս ոչ Ավետարանական և ոչ պատմական անարգություններ Քրիստոսի մասին: Սրանով նրանք հայհոյում են հենց քո ասած արյուն թափողներին: Եւ կարծում ես թե Հայաստանը իր չարիքը չի? հնձի: Դե արգելեք այս, որ անեծք չգա Հայաստանի վրա: Միթե սա անպատասխան կմնա?
Այո, Քրիստոսին Աստծո Որդի չնդունողը չի ճանաչում Նրան, որովհետև ամեն անձ այնպես է ճիշտ ճանաչված, ինչպիսին, որ ինքը կա:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Արծիվ (24.09.2009), Կտրուկ (23.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (23.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Qristonya*: Խաղաղություն Ձեզ, Քրիստոսի անվանակիր: Չգիտեմ որ մի զգացողությանը անսալով, չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ Ձեր 5-6 հաղորդագրությամբ «ստաժավորված» կտրիճ «նիկը» ի հայտ չի եկել այս թեմայի քննարկման ընթացքում և պատճառով: Այս ամենը հպանցիկ դիտարկմամբ…

Հատկացրեք Ձեր «ծախու առած» ժամանակից մի քանի արժեքավոր րոպեներ, մեկուսի պիտի քիչ մը խոսենք, «ով լսելու ականջ ունի, թող լսի»…

 Ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ վերընթերցեք Ձեր ադրենալինաողող գրառումը, 



> Առաքելականի սուրբ Տիրոջը հայհոյող Interdenominational-ին:


և ունկընդրեք ասելիքիս՝
Նախ 
1. ես իմ գիտակցական կյանքի ընթացքում անկախ հանգամանքներից ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել ՀԱՅՀՈՅԵԼ մեկին, որին ՉԵՄ ՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄ, 
2. Դուք ինքներդ էլ ամբողջովին ՉԵՔ ԸՄԲՌՆՈՒՄ՝ թե ու՞մ եք անվանում «առաքելականի սուրբ Տեր» 
3. եթե իմ գրառման բովանդակությունը և կառուցվածքը Ձեր համար « հոգևոր վտանգի ազդանշանի» տագնապալից ազդակ է, այնուհանդերձ, ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԵՔ զուտ պատգամավորա-բամբասա-հայկական ոգով պարսավել Ձեր՝ աստվածային երանավետ անդորրում ննջող հոգուն անսպասելիորեն սթափություն ու իրատեսական թարմություն բերող ՌԱՑԻՈՆԱԼ ՏԵՍԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ՝ դա լինի ուղղված Քրիստոսին, Սարգսին, Օբամային կամ այլոց:

Իսկ ինչ կվերաբերի Ձեր ակնարկ-հայտարարությանը.



> Իսկ ովքեր որ Քրիստոս չգիտեն, հենց իրենք են իրենց ազգի չարիքը` ամեն առիթից օգտվելով զրկում են յուրայիններին ամեն միջոցներով` գողությամբ, կաշառքով, բռնաբարությամբ, թալանով, խաբեության տարբեր միջոցներով: Եւ առիթի դեպքում էլ քողարկվում են ազգասիրակաան և հայրենասիրական լոզունգների տակ:


…ասեմ, որ շատ-շատերը ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ մարդասիրությամբ, կողակցի ցավով ու տառապանքով, ժպտալով արցունքների միջից, սեղմելով ատամները տառապանքի ու դառնության անելանելի պահերին, ի սրտե հրճվելով դրացիների նույնիսկ փոքրիկ հաջողությամբ, ու այս ամենը ԱՌԱՆՑ Քրիստոսի լիազորագրի…պարզապես խղճի մտոք: Ու սա մենք ենք - հայերս, երբեմն փառամոլ, երբեմն ցուցամոլ, բայց հարկ եղած դեպքում՝ սեփական ընտանիքի բյուջեն առավելագույնս կրճատելով - ի բարօրություն աղերս հայցող աչքերով չքավոր ու կարոտյալ մեկ այլ ՀԱՅԻ:




> Նրա պատճառով Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը ազգապահպան այբուբենը ստեղծեց` բացահայտելով մինչև այդ ծածկված հայերեն հնչյուններն ու հնչյունաբանությունը


…իհարկե, դա մենդելեևյան երազի նախատիպն էր: Իսկ Դանիել վարժապետին, գրողը տանի, թողնելով առանց հոնորարի ու ԶԼՄ-ների ուշադրության՝ լքյալ ու ստվերում:

Ամենայն բարիք Ձեզ…

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ուղեցույց-վարդապետներ, ավագ «եղբայրներ», ինչպիսիք են՝ Համլետը, Աշոտը, Ֆրունզը, Աբրահամը և այլն: Հիշու՞մ եք 90-ականների սկզբներին Եղիսաբեթ քրոջ այցը Հայաստան - դա մեծ ցնցում էր, ո՜չ, դա հոգևոր երկրաշարժ էր, դրանից ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նորեն… ես ականատեսն էի…իսկ դու՞ք: Հիշու՞մ եք «երեցների» օրհնման հոգեցունց պահը կաթողիկոսարանու՞մ - դա Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պատմության մի ուշագրավ էջ էր, դա յուրօրինակ «ինդուլգենցիա» էր՝ «գնացեք և ավետեք» ոգով…ես ականատեսն էի, իսկ Դու՞ք…


Մենք էլ.Աբրահամին գիտենք.Ֆրունզ Արսենյանին էլ ճանաչում ենք։Ձերդ նշած թվականներից էլ մի երկու տարի այն կողմից.որևէ վկայությու՞ն.կամ նաքատինք ունե՞ս նրանց դեմ.

----------


## Lion

*«ԵՎ ԱՅՐ ՄԻ՝ ՄԱՇՏՈՑ ԱՆՈՒՆ...»*

Հրեա մի գունատ՝ 
քշված իր երկրից, 
Օտարականի ու հյուրի տեսքով, 
Ինքն իրեն տարավ աշխարհից աշխարհ: 

Զորավոր էին աստվածները հին, 
Այնքան զորավոր, 
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում: 

Իսկ խեղճ ու ագքատ այդ եբրայեցին 
Եկավ շաղ տալու խոստումներ օդում, 
Եկավ զինավառ գեղեցիկ ստով: 

Միամիտ էին աստվածները հին, 
Միամիտ այնքան, 
Որ ծարավն իրենց հագեցնում էին լոկ արյամբ զոհի 
Եւ իրենց քաղցը՝ նույն զոհի մսով: 

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ ասելու. 
«Այս է մարմինն իմ. առեք ու կերեք: 
Այս է արյունն իմ. ըմպեցեք սիրով»... 

Ուղղամիտ էին աստվածները հին, 
Ուղղամիտ էին՝ 
Պարզ դերձակի պես. 
Իրենց հավատի հանդերձը նրանք 
Միշտ ձևում էին ճիշտ կյանքի վրա: 

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ կարելու 
Մի համընդհանուր - կախարդիչ հանդերձ, 
Որով պիտի որ հավասարվեին 
Եւ վտիտ ու գեր, 
Եւ հաստ ու բարակ: 

Ճշտախոս էին աստվածները հին, 
ճշտախոս էին՝ 
Երեխայի պես. 
*Մարդկանց մարդ էին նրանք անվանում, 
Իսկ իրենց աստված:* 

Իսկ եբրայեցին ասաց «*Մարդ եմ ես*» 
Եւ ... դարձավ աստված՝ 
«Մարդ եմ» ասելով...

_Պարույր Սևակ_

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Astgh*  Ձեր ասած ագրեսյան ես չհասկացա, թե ումն է վերաբերվում,


Հենց սկզբից ասեմ, որ հետո անհարմար չզգամ. արի Դուք-ով չխոսենք. շատ ենք պաշտոնական դարձնում :Wink: 
Իսկ իմ ասած ագրեսիան վերաբերում էր քո մեջբերած գրառումների հեղինակների հանդեպ քո ագրեսիային:




> գուցե այն ժամանակի մարդկանց?, որոնք սրի ուժով Հայաստանում քրիստոնեություն տարածեցին, եթե դրանց, ուրեմն ասեմ, նրանք այդ պատվերը չեն ստացել Քրիստոսից, որովհետև Քրիստոսը խաղաղության Աստված է, Նա իր օրերում, որ երկրի վրա էր, անգամ մի ապտակ չտվեց իրեն ըդունել տալու համար: Հենց մարդկանց ինքնագլուխ ագրեսյայի համար է, որ մինչև հիմա սուրբ ճանապարհը անարգվում է, ինչպես նաև խանգառում շատերի ուղղվելուն:


Այ ապրես, իմ ասածն էլ սա է: Իսկ դու ինքդ ագրեսիա ես տարածում՝ գուցե չնկատելով: Դա մեր հոգևորականների մի մասի սխալն էլ է, որոնք հավատացած են, որ հայ = քրիստոնյա, և չեն ներում նրանց շեղումները, ագրեսիվ են աղանդավորների նկատմամբ բացահայտ: Իսկ դրանից օգտվում են միայն աղանդավորները, որոնք իրենց սիրալիր վերաբերմունքով շատերին են տանում իրենց հարկի տակ:




> Իսկ ինչ մնում է դրան, թե ինչպես են գրել Հայստանում, մինչ մեսրոպյան գրերը, այո եղել է միջոց, սակայն այդ միջոցը եղել է պակասությամբ, ոչ բավարար, որ ամբողջ հայկական լեզուն ու հասկացողությունը գրավոր մատուցվի, ուստի առաջադիմության և զարգացման համար քրիստոնեությունը նպաստեց:


Իսկ ե՞րբ քրիստոնեությունը առաջիմությանն ու զարգացմանը նպաստեց. այն ժամանա՞կ, երբ հոգևորականները հայտարարում էին, թե մարդու բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կան Աստվածաշնչում, բոլորը պետք է ապրեն միայն այդ գրքով... ամեն նորը չարիք էր...
միայն Բագրատունիների շրջանում ինչ-որ առաջընթաց նկատվեց, որը ծավալվեց Կիլիկիայում: Այսինքն՝ *մեր մշակույթը և մնացած ամեն ինչը ծաղկում էր ապրում պետականության գոյության պայմաններում*: Այն դեպքում, երբ կրոնը պիտի ծառայեր պետությանը, պետությունն էր ծառայում կրոնին, դրա համար էլ ստացվում էր այն, ինչ ստացվում էր. եկեղեցուն ոչ ցանկալի անձինք ոչնչացվում էին... և ոչ միայն Հայաստանում:




> Համաշխարհային ճանաչման համար քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ոլորտում հնարավորություն է բացել Հայաստանի համար, իսկ եղբայրների, հայրերի և պապերի արյունը արդյունք չեր թողնի, եթե Աստված չորոշեր, որ Հայաստան լինի, այո զուր են չարչարվում տուն շինողները, եթե Աստծո օրհնությամբ չլինի: Հայերից ավելի հզոր և քանակով շար ազգեր իրենց արյունը թափելով էլ չկարողացան մնալ, միայն պատմության մեջ մնացին:


Այս հարցի պատասխանը կայանում է նրանում, որ հայերը չեն ձուլվել, ահա և վերջ: Մեր մոտ եղել է այս սկզբունքը. եթե կրոնափոխ ես լինում, էլ հայ չես, էլ մեր ընտանիքի անդամը չես, եթե օտարերկրացու հետ ես ամուսնանում, ապա կրկին հայ չես... այսինքն՝ մենք պահպանվել ենք, որովհետև մեր մեջ չենք ընդունել խառնածիններին, այլ կրոն դավանողին և այլն... միատարր ենք այժմ էլ:




> Իսկ հրեաները մնացել էին առանց պետություն մոտ երկու հազար տարի և այս մի քանի տասնամյակ է, որ պետության տեր են դարձել և ի գիրություն քեզ, սա նրանց շնորհքը չէ, թեև շատերը այդպես են կարծում, ՍԱ Աստվաշնչյան Աստծո խոստոմն է, մարգարեական, որ աշխարհի վերջում Աստվատծ իր խոստոմի համեմատ ստեղծելու է Իսրաէլ պետությունը և նրանց դարձնելու է դեպի Քրիստոս


Իսկ ո՞վ է գրել Աստվածաշունչը  :Smile: :
Իսկ ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ իրենց շնորհքն է, սիոնիստական կազմակերպության ու Թեոդոր Հերցլի, հրեաների միասնականության ու նպատակասլացության, խորամանկ դիվանագիտության:




> Իսկ <Իսրաէլ> անվան թարգմանություն սխալ ես մեկնում, <Իսրաէլ> նշանակում է <Աստծո հետ մարտնչող և հաղթող>


Մեծ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում՝ Աստծուն ընդդեմ և Աստծու դեմ պայքարող-ի միջև:
Աստված ինձ տարտարոսի ուղեգիր չի տա, որ իվրիտ չեմ սովորել:




> Նաև ուզում եմ այն հարցիդ պատասխանել, թե <Հայերը միշտ Քրիստոսին հավատարիմ են մնացել>, դա այդպես չէ. եթե կարդացել ես <Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը> կհիշես, որ մարդիկ արտաքնապես քրիստոնյա էին ձևանում, սակայն անարգել էին Աստծո բոլոր Օրենքները- նրանք սպանում էին, թալանում, խաբում, խարդախում և անում էին այն, ինչը կատարյալ անիրավություն էր:


Քրիստոնյա ջան, կարիք չկա, որ գեղարվեստական գիրք կարդամ, որ իմանամ, թե ինչ է կատարվել, պատմական գիտելիքներիցս չեմ բողոքում: Ոչ թե քրիստոնյա էին ձևանում, այլ հայ մարդը այդպիսին էր և է: Նորը ոչ թե միանգամից մտցնում են կենցաղի մեջ, այլ հարմարեցնում են, և պատահական չէ, որ դեռ 7-րդ դարում և ավելի ուշ որոշ նախարարական տներում ատրուշաններ են եղել: Դա նման էր նրան, որ մեկի անձնագիրը պատռես, նոր անուն տաս ու ստիպես, որ անցյալը չհիշի:




> Դանյան ընդամենը Մահմեդի քիտն ու ականջը ծաղրանկարով մեծ նկարեց, մուսուլման աշխարհը դեսպանատներ եր հանում իրենց երկրից, իսկ այսօր Հայաստանում հայկական հեռուստաալիքները դրսից կաշառք վերցնելով ցույց են տալիս ոչ Ավետարանական և ոչ պատմական անարգություններ Քրիստոսի մասին: Սրանով նրանք հայհոյում են հենց քո ասած արյուն թափողներին: Եւ կարծում ես թե Հայաստանը իր չարիքը չի? հնձի: Դե արգելեք այս, որ անեծք չգա Հայաստանի վրա: Միթե սա անպատասխան կմնա?


Դա քիչ է՞ր :Shok:  Մուհամեդը մահմեդականների համար ընդամենը մարգարե չէ, կրոնի քարոզիչ չէ, նա նաև ազգ միավորող անհատ է, ես կասեի՝ ազգի փրկիչ: Նույն կերպ կվարվենք, եթե մեկը Արցախի գոյամարտի մարտիկներից մեկին ծաղրանկարի կամ թեկուզ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին, լավ: Եթե մենք նաև գրով կանք, նրանք հենց իրենց կրոնով:




> Այո, Քրիստոսին Աստծո Որդի չնդունողը չի ճանաչում Նրան, *որովհետև ամեն անձ այնպես է ճիշտ ճանաչված, ինչպիսին, որ ինքը կա:*


Այս մասը չհասկացա :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դու ինքդ Քեզ Առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամի տեղ ես դրել, սակայն հավանում ես Առաքելականի սուրբ Տիրոջը հայհոյող *Interdenominational-ին:*


Վստահաբար հայտարարում եմ որ նա չի հայհոել ,դու սխալվում ես:
Կատարեմ ուղղում «Առաքելական սուրբ Տիրոջ» արտահայտությունը կանոնիկ չէ սա իրոք հայհոյանքի պես մի բան է :Աստծուն բնութագերլու և դիմելու  կանոնիկ ձևեր կան :
Զոր օրինակ Ամենակալ,Արարիչ,Աստված:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ*: 



> Մենք էլ.Աբրահամին գիտենք.Ֆրունզ Արսենյանին էլ ճանաչում ենք։Ձերդ նշած թվականներից էլ մի երկու տարի այն կողմից.որևէ վկայությու՞ն.կամ նաքատինք ունե՞ս նրանց դեմ.


Քավ լիցի  :Nono:  Ըստ երևույթին զլացաք ԱՄԲՈՂՋՈՎԻՆ մեջբերել ասածս՝ այդտեղից էլ Ձեր անհիմն հարցը: 
Համեցեք՝ 


> ...ունեի հիանալի կիրթ ուղեցույց-վարդապետներ


…նախկին հավատակիցներիս ոմանց հետ առ այսօր էլ հանդիպում ենք, միմյանց դեպ ոչ մի թշնամական վերաբերմունք չունենք, գուցե և ընդհակառակը  :Smile:  Առ այսօր էլ պատկերավոր ասած . «աստվածացնում» եմ Համլետին՝ Հայաստանը նման որդիներ քիչ ունի…իսկ թեման այս՝ Քրիստոսի մասին է  :Wink:  հետևաբար՝ իմ ասելիք-խոսելիքս էլ այդ հայտնի ու անհայտ անձի մասին է:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Lion

> ագրեսիվ են աղանդավորների նկատմամբ բացահայտ:


Ուրա, թե տենց լիներ...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ*: 
> 
> 
> Քավ լիցի  Ըստ երևույթին զլացաք ԱՄԲՈՂՋՈՎԻՆ մեջբերել ասածս՝ այդտեղից էլ Ձեր անհիմն հարցը:


Հարցս ամենևին անհիմն չի.կարծում եմ միայն ինձ չի թվացել որ մեջբերածս հատվածը հեգնական ենթատեքստ ունի։Ասածիս՝ վկայություն կարող եմ բերել  նաև  չակերտավոր երեցներ ին.չակերտավոր դարձի եկածներին և ընդհանրապես...։
Իսկ որ թեմայի շրջանակներում չեք.պետք է զգաիք հենց այդ գրառումից։
ՈՒստի արժանապետվորեն կարող եմ ընդունել երկուսիս տուգանայինները և կխնդրեի նաև այդ գրառման հեռացումը։

----------


## Interdenominational

Պատվարժան *Կտրուկ*, «արժանապատվորեն» ընդունեք ՄԻԱՅՆ ՁԵՐ տուգանայինները, և ի խորոց սրտե կմաղթեմ, որ _տուգանայինները_, որպես այդպիսին, Ձեզ ներկայացվեն միայն վիրտուալում, իսկ իրականում թող նախախնամությունը կամ չգիտեմ ով Ձեզ լիացնի _բոնուսայիններով_  :Wink:  

Իսկ «հեգնական ենթատեքստի» միրաժը ցրելու համար նեղություն քաշեք տվյալ թեմայում իմ գրառումների ընթացքին ծանոթանալ սկզբից - առ ներկան, հավաստիացնում եմ՝ իմ տեղեկատվության, տեսաբանության կամ խորհրդածության մեջ ձեռնպահ եմ մնացել որևէ ֆիզիկական կամ իրավաբանական անձին/անց/ զրպարտելուց, նվաստացնելուց, թաքուն ակնարկ պարունակող կամ անուղղակիորեն նրա /նրանց/  գործունեության վերաբերյալ սխալ տեղեկատվություն տարածելուց, փաստերը ձևափոխելուց կամ խեղաթյուրելուց /ինչ-ինչ, բայց ժուռն.էթիկան երևի լավ եմ յուրացրել/: Կարդացեք և համոզվեք…և պահի օգտակարությունն ու կարևորությունը բաց չթողնելու համար թույլ տվեք նշել՝ նաև համոզվեք, որ մեր այս փոքր-ինչ ամոթալի երկխոսության անուղղակի պատճառն ու ելակետը՝ թեմայի հերոսն է, որը իր /չապացուցված/  չգոյությամբ բացի այն ամենից, ինչ արդեն արել էր՝ երկու ՀԱՅԻ վիճաբանության սկզբի պատճառ հանդիսացավ նաև: /Ասածս ընդունեք հայավայել հումորով и да поможет Вам Господь/   :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական. Եթե որեւէ գրառում համարում եք կոպիտ, թեմայից դուրս կամ վիրավորական, կարող եք ձեր բողոքը արտահայտել օգտվելով տեղեկացման համակարգից:*

----------


## Մհեր 78

> *Մհեր 78*: Շնորհակալ եմ բուռն զգացմունքային արձագանքի համար /ինչը և կանխատեսելի էր/: Սակայն հասցեատիրոջ հարցում մի փոքր սխալվել եք: Ձեր ոգեշունչ ճառը բարձր կգնահատվեր բերանբաց նորահավատների, կամ բարեպաշտ տատիկների շրջանակում, և ընդամենը…
> 
> Իսկ Դուք, հարգելիս, զլացաք իմ հարցին /հարցմանը/ պատասխանել՝ 
> 
> 
> Ես` այն տարիներին տակավին պատանի, կանգնած էի Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության վերածնման ակունքներում, ականապեսն էի «հավատքի զարմանահրաշ վերածննդին», ունեի հիանալի կիրթ ուղեցույց-վարդապետներ, ավագ «եղբայրներ», ինչպիսիք են՝ Համլետը, Աշոտը, Ֆրունզը, Աբրահամը և այլն: Հիշու՞մ եք 90-ականների սկզբներին Եղիսաբեթ քրոջ այցը Հայաստան - դա մեծ ցնցում էր, ո՜չ, դա հոգևոր երկրաշարժ էր, դրանից ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նորեն… ես ականատեսն էի…իսկ դու՞ք: Հիշու՞մ եք «երեցների» օրհնման հոգեցունց պահը կաթողիկոսարանու՞մ - դա Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պատմության մի ուշագրավ էջ էր, դա յուրօրինակ «ինդուլգենցիա» էր՝ «գնացեք և ավետեք» ոգով…ես ականատեսն էի, իսկ Դու՞ք…
> 
> 
> Այս Ձեր մեջբերումը ըստ կարիքի կօգտագործեք գիմնազիստ-հավատացյալների աղոթաժողովում՝ ուժեղ տպավորություն կգործեք…
> ...


Ես ընդունել եմ Տեր Հիսուսին 1994թ-ին: Քո թվարկած մարդկանց էլ ճանաչում եմ: Հարգելիս, երևում է, որ Դու որոշ «առաջնորդների» սխալներ ու մեղքեր ես տեսել և հետ քաշվել...........Ես էլ եմ շատ «առաջնորդների» մեղքեր տեսել ու նրանց մասին լսել......... Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Աստված չկա և Աստծո ճշմարիտ ծառաներ էլ չկան:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Արծիվ (24.09.2009), Կտրուկ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> *Մեղապարտ*: Շնորհակալ եմ Ձեր արձագանքի համար: Առանց հուսախաբ անելու ասեմ, որ դասախոսություններ շարադրելու ոչ հակում և ոչ էլ ունակություն ունեմ…
> 
> Ուղղակի տվյալ թեմայում իմ հայտնվելը տրամաբանական եմ համարում այն առումով, որ ուղղակիորեն առնչվելով տվյալ կրոնի ուսուցման, դավանաբանական և այլ հարցերի, ժամանակի ընթացքում մոտիկից ծանոթանալով տվյալ կրոնի վարդապետությանն ու հավատամքին,  չկարողացա շրջանցել որոշ անկնառու «ստորջրյա խութեր», ի տարբերություն այն ժպտերես «եղբայրակիցների», որոնք դիվանագիտորեն խուսանավելով քրիստոնեության պղտոր ջրերում՝ տաքուկ հանգրվան ու երաշխավորված «крыша» (այլ կերպ չես անվանի) են ձեռք բերել - ի դեմս ՀԱՎԱՏՔԻ:
> 
> Ինքնաներշնչման արվեստին չտիրապետելով, չկամեցա կեղծել թե ինձ, թե այն բազմաթիվ նվիրյալներին, որոնք ջերմորեն փարված կրոնին, աստվածաշնչյան պիրզմայի միջով են նայում «էս անցավոր աշխարհին»: Լռելյան մի կողմ քաշվելը նախընտրեցի երկակի կյանքով ապրելուց…չկա Տեր, չկա Տիրոջ հոտ, գոյություն ունի բավականին լավ կազմակերպված ու կայացած կառուցվածքով համակարգ՝ ԿՐՈՆԸ…որտեղ հիերարխիայի ամենաներքևի աստիճաններին կանգնած ենք ես ու մնացյալները…իսկ ամենավերևներում…ո՜չ, Աստված չէ 
> 
> Չերկարացնելու համար կուզենայի մի կարևոր գործոն մատնանշել՝  շարքային հավատացյալը _համաձայն չէ որոշ դրույթների հետ_, սակայն…_համաձայն է, որ իրեն համաձայնեցնեն_ - /ճիշտ մոտեցում և այլն/ ահա թե ինչումն է բանը, սա կրոնի հոգեբանության բանալիային «դասերից» մեկն է:
> Այսքանը


Ես համաձայն եմ Քո այս մտքի հետ, որ շատ տեղերից «եկեղեցիներից» Հիսուս Տիրոջը հանել են և այդ ժողովքը արդեն Քրիստոսի ժողովք չի, այլ ինչպես Դու նշեցիր, լավ կազմակերպված ու կայացած կառուցվածքով համակարգ է, այո՜, որի գլուխն էլ Աստված չէ: Սակայն սա չի նշանակում, որ Քրիստոսը Եկեղեցի չունի և այսօր չի թագավորում: Բայց Տեր Հիսուսը ունի տիեզերական Եկեղեցի և շատ շուտով կգա երկրորդ անգամ և իրեն հավատացողներին կտանի Իր հավիտենական երկնային արքայությունը:

----------

Արծիվ (24.09.2009), Կտրուկ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Մհեր 78*: Գնահատանքով եմ ընթերցում Ձեր կարծիքն ու իրատեսական մեկնաբանությունները: Սակայն իմ պարագայում խնդիրն այլ է /եթե իրոք կա խնդիր/:
Համոզված եմ, չեք կիսի իմ տեսակետն ու դիրքորոշումը, այնուամենայնիվ, կշարադրեմ ամենը՝ առանց համոզչական տոնի.
 Բանն այն է, որ փոքր-ինչ սխալ ընկալմամբ մոտեցաք հարցին՝ ես հիասթափված կամ դառնացած չեմ ոչ կոնկրետ մարդկանցից, կամ որևէ հոգևոր համայնքի «ներքին խոհանոցից», հստակորեն զատորոշում եմ ԿՐՈՆԻ ու ԿՐՈՆԻ ՄՈՒՆԵՏԻԿՆԵՐԻ տարբերություններն ու հրամցրած գաղափարը: Տարիների ընթացքում ես ամփոփիչ եզրահանգման եմ եկել, տարիներ, որոնք իրենց մեջ ամփոփում են իմ վաղ պատանեկության ողջ խրոնոգրաֆիան, «ոսկե երիտասարդությանը» հարիր էներգիան ու անդադրում գործելու փափագը հոգևոր դաշտում: Մի բան լավ եմ յուրացրել՝ «յուրաքանչյուրին տրվում է իր ունակությունների ու ձգտման չափով», ու հենց այս գիտակցությունը ինձ համար «կծիկի ծայրը» ինքս ինձ համար հայտնագործելն էր:

 Ոչ մեկին չեմ թելադրում կամ մղում աներկբա եզրակացությունների, համենայն դեպս, ընտրելով ԿՐՈՆԸ, ընտրում ենք մեր ներքին ռեսուրսների զարմանահրաշ բացահայտման ուղին: Հոգևոր կյանքը  - որպես այդպիսին մի առանձին գաղտնիք չի պարունակում իր մեջ, ամեն ինչ ապշեցուցիչ պարզություն ունի, որ է  - ՀԱՎԱՏԱ: Այն հրաշալի մարդիկ, որոնք արդեն քանի տասնամյակ բանում են «տիրոջ դաշտում», որոնք իրենց շրջապատի հիացմունքն են շարժում իրենց բարոյական կերպարով, նրանք իրենց գիտակցությանն ու ԵՍ-ին գերազանցապես տիրապետող անձիք են՝ նույնիսկ առանց  գիտակցելու դա…ամեն ինչ ԻՆՔՆԱՆԵՐՇՆՉՄԱՆ արդյունք է, և ամեն ինչ անհատական ձևով է դրսևորվում: Սա մի յուրօրինակ «հոգևոր թրեյնինգ» է, մարդկային ենթագիտակցության ու գիտակցության հոյակապ ներդաշնակությամբ ու փոխկապակցվածությամբ պայմանավորված: Ահա թե ինչու «յուրաքանչյուրին տրվում է իր չափով», ահա թե ինչու ընկնելով ու ելնելով, բայց միշտ համառորեն ԱՌԱՋ նայելով, այդ մարդիկ պահպանում են ներքին ավյունը: «Եթե ունենայիք մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հավատք…» - շատ թափանցիկ և ուղղակի՜ անկարկ, ենթագիտակցության կորուսյալ բանալու մատնանշման հրաշալի՜ օրինակ:

Կարծում եմ, Դուք ինձ հասկացաք, եթե նույնիսկ առերևույթ փորձեք ժխտել դա: Եվ վերջապես՝ 



> Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը


Ձեր գիտակցության գանձարանը տանող ծածուկ գաղտնաբառն է…
Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (25.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

խոսում  են  ազգիս  համար.
-Լրիվ  բնաջնջման  ենթակա  ժողովուրդը  հույսը  միայն  իր հուսահատ  դյուցազնական ընդվզումի  վրա  պետք  է  դնի....Եթե  դուք  մեծ  պատերազմում,մեծ  հեղափոխության մեջ  զոհեիք  երեք  հարյուր  հազար  ձեր խողխողված   եղբայրնորին,դուք  ազատ  կլինեիք,հայեր…Որևէ  ժողովրդի  անպատիժ  սպանելն  անհնար  է,բացի  այն  դեպքից,երբ  այդ  ժողովուրդն  ինքն  է  իր  վիզը  պահում  դահիճին:Եթ  գիտե և  ուզում  է  ինքն  իրեն  պարշտպանել  նույնիսկ  եղունգներով  ու  ատամներով,այդ  ժողովուրդը  չի հաղթվի,չի  նվաճվի,չի  կորչի…Ձեր  Աստվածը ,  ձեր  հույսը,ձեր հավատը  պետք  է  լինեն  ձեր  քաջությունը ,ձեր  հանդգնությունը,ձեր  ատելությունը  ձեր հւսահատությունը…Որովհետև  ձեր  թշնամիները  ոչ  սեռն  են  խնայում ,ոչ  տարիքը,հետևաբար  ձեր  պաշտպանության  համար  ոտքի  եք  հանելու   աղջիկ թե  երեխա  և  կռվելու  եք,հաղթելու   կամ  մեռնելու  համար,հանուն  ձեր  պատվի,ձեր  անվտանգության…Զինված  հարձակմանը  պատասխանեք  զինված  ապստամբությամբ…Ուժին՝ուժով:
     Մարդկանց  համար  ամեն   մինջոց  լավ է  ու բարի  իրենց  դահիճների  դեմ  կռվելու…
Ամեն  պատերազմ,որ  տանում  է  դեպի  ազատություն,արդար  է  և  օրինավոր:Կամ  կռվել  հերոսի  պես  զենքը   ձեռքին,կամ  մեռնել  անարգ  ու  վախկոտ,համակերպվող  ու  լալկան:Առաջին  դեպքում  դուք  ազատ  լինելու  բախտից  զուրկ  չեք,երկրորդ  դեպքում  ազատության  հոտն  անգամ  չեք  առնի,ԸՆՏՐԵՑԵՔ՞......

----------

Sandarameth (24.09.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Ասում են՝ ատաղձագործ է եղել :
> 
> Տեսնես՝ ինչու՞ են ատաղձագործի մասին էդքան հաստ ու սև գիրք գրել:
> 
> Հիմա լիներ՝ դզող-փչող կլիներ :


Հայկո ջան չնայած ես քրիստոնյա չեմ, բայց Քրիստոսին հարգում եմ...
Նա ատաղձագործ չի եղել և այդ հաստ և Սև գրքերից ոչ մեկն էլ Նրա իրական անձի մասին ոչինչ չեն ասում, թե ոչ է Նա եղել իրականում… Նա շատ հրաշալի անձնավորություն է, որը փորձում էր Աստծու սէրը տարածել, բայց դա մի քանիսի բիզնեսին խփում էր, դրա համար էլ Նրան խաչեցին և հետո էլ Նրա անունով մի կրոն ստեղծեցին մի լավ բիզնես ստեղծեցին...
Կխնդրեի եթե հնարավոր է Քրիստոսին հանգիստ թողեք, Քրիստոսը շատ բարձր անձնավորություն է, ինձ թվում է վիրավորական է համեմատել դզող փչողի հետ, բայց դա ձեր գործն է, պարզապես մի փոքրիկ խնդրանք...

----------


## յոգի

> խոսում  են  ազգիս  համար.
> -Լրիվ  բնաջնջման  ենթակա  ժողովուրդը  հույսը  միայն  իր հուսահատ  դյուցազնական ընդվզումի  վրա  պետք  է  դնի....Եթե  դուք  մեծ  պատերազմում,մեծ  հեղափոխության մեջ  զոհեիք  երեք  հարյուր  հազար  ձեր խողխողված   եղբայրնորին,դուք  ազատ  կլինեիք,հայեր…Որևէ  ժողովրդի  անպատիժ  սպանելն  անհնար  է,բացի  այն  դեպքից,երբ  այդ  ժողովուրդն  ինքն  է  իր  վիզը  պահում  դահիճին:Եթ  գիտե և  ուզում  է  ինքն  իրեն  պարշտպանել  նույնիսկ  եղունգներով  ու  ատամներով,այդ  ժողովուրդը  չի հաղթվի,չի  նվաճվի,չի  կորչի…Ձեր  Աստվածը ,  ձեր  հույսը,ձեր հավատը  պետք  է  լինեն  ձեր  քաջությունը ,ձեր  հանդգնությունը,ձեր  ատելությունը  ձեր հւսահատությունը…Որովհետև  ձեր  թշնամիները  ոչ  սեռն  են  խնայում ,ոչ  տարիքը,հետևաբար  ձեր  պաշտպանության  համար  ոտքի  եք  հանելու   աղջիկ թե  երեխա  և  կռվելու  եք,հաղթելու   կամ  մեռնելու  համար,հանուն  ձեր  պատվի,ձեր  անվտանգության…Զինված  հարձակմանը  պատասխանեք  զինված  ապստամբությամբ…Ուժին՝ուժով:
>      Մարդկանց  համար  ամեն   մինջոց  լավ է  ու բարի  իրենց  դահիճների  դեմ  կռվելու…
> Ամեն  պատերազմ,որ  տանում  է  դեպի  ազատություն,արդար  է  և  օրինավոր:Կամ  կռվել  հերոսի  պես  զենքը   ձեռքին,կամ  մեռնել  անարգ  ու  վախկոտ,համակերպվող  ու  լալկան:Առաջին  դեպքում  դուք  ազատ  լինելու  բախտից  զուրկ  չեք,երկրորդ  դեպքում  ազատության  հոտն  անգամ  չեք  առնի,ԸՆՏՐԵՑԵՔ՞......


Հարգում եմ ձեր հայրենասիրությունը…
Բայց Աստված չի արգելում հայրնիքի պաշտպանությունը այլ հակառակը, չեմ խոսում քրիստոնեության մասին այլ Արյական Աստծու մասին…
Ուժը զենքի կամ քանակության մեջ չե միյայն այլ գաղափարի և գիտակցության մեջ է, չի կարելի միակողմանի մտածել և Աստծուն մեջտեղից հանել...
Հարգանքներս…

----------


## Aleks-90

> Վերջապես, ո՞վ է ՆԱ…


*Հզոր Աստված, Հավիտենականության Հայր, Խաղաղության Իշխան.*

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Արծիվ (26.09.2009), Կարապետ (26.09.2009), Կտրուկ (26.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> *Հզոր Աստված, Հավիտենականության Հայր, Խաղաղության Իշխան.*


Ցույց  տուր  քո  տեր  Աստծուն?

----------


## Sandarameth

> Ցույց  տուր  քո  տեր  Աստծուն?


լավ էր :Smile: 

*յոգի*
ինչու համար կհարգես Քրիստոս կոչեցյալին՞..դու ինքտ ասեցիր որ էտ սև գրքերից ոչ մեկը իրա իրական անձի մասին չի..բա որտեղից գիտես նրա իրական անձի մասին՞ չլինի թե բիսետկում նստած նարդի էիք խաղում՞..ինչի վրա հիմնվելով ես ասում, թր նա հրաշալի մարդ էր՞ աստծո սերը մեզ մեջ տարածող/սա սև գրքում է գրված/ հարգում ես նրա համար որ ՆԱ հիմք դրեց այն ոչնչացնող գործիքին որը հասնելով հայաստան համարյա ամբողջությամբ ջնջեց մեր հազարամյակների ընթացքում ստեղծված մշակույթը՞..

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

նա   սովորական  մարդ է  եղել,ուղղակի  մնացյալներից  մի  քիչ  շատ  ինֆորմացված(տարբեր  բնագավառներում)...

----------

Արծիվ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> նա   սովորական  մարդ է  եղել,ուղղակի  մնացյալներից  մի  քիչ  շատ  ինֆորմացված(տարբեր  բնագավառներում)...


Լու՞րջ չէինք իմանում այ քեզ բան  :Shok:

----------

Կարապետ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ցույց  տուր  քո  տեր  Աստծուն?


Լավ էլի Ռանչպար ախպար ամեն անգամ մի հետաքրքիր բան կհորինես ու կհարցնես  :Smile:  որ ցույց տա դու չես տեսնի քանի որ Աստված հոգի է և մարդ պետք է հոգով լեցված լինի որ Աստծուն տեսնի, հիմա այս պարագայում այդ մարդը տեսնում է իսկ դու ոչ ու գիտես ինչ՞ու որովհետև առանց հավատքի Աստծուն չես տեսնի: Այնպես որ եթե դու չես տեսնում ու եթե չես էլ կարողանում տեսնել դա դեռ չի նչանակում որ նա չկա.........................բա :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (27.09.2009), Կարապետ (26.09.2009), Հարդ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հա հետո էլ մի բան հարցնեմ քեզանից Ռանչպար ջան ու քեզ պես հարցեր տվողներից: Դուք ին՞չի եք ուզում Աստծուն տեսնել որ ին՞չ, հնում շատերը տեսան Աստծուն ու կրկին չհավատացին հիմա ուզում եմ ձեր դրդապատճառը իմանալ թե ին՞չնա քեզ ստիպում Աստծուն տեսնել, իսկ եթե տեսնես դրանից հետո կհավա՞տաս  :Smile:  գիտես ինչ, ասեմ քեզ դու նրան տեսնես էլ չես հավատա բայց երանի այն մարդուն ինչպիսին է մեր եղբայրը որ առանց տեսնելու կհավատա, սա որպես Ավետարանի խոսքեր:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Կարապետ (26.09.2009), Հարդ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

> հնում շատերը տեսան Աստծուն


որտեղից գիտես՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> որտեղից գիտես՞


Ընդեղից եմ գալիս Սանդարամետ ջան  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Կարապետ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Աստվածաշունչն է սովորեցնում

----------

Կարապետ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Մի քանի օր հետևում էի թեմային, բայց էսօր կգրեմ: 

Նախ, չհավատացողները տալիս են անիմաստ հարցեր: Նրանց դժբախտությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մենակ աչքի տեսածին են հավատում: Ես չեմ տեսել Աստծուն, առանձնապես ցանկություն չունեմ: Ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ, փորձում ապրել ճիշտ քրիստոնեայի նման ու շատ էլ լավ ա սենց: Ասենք, եթե Աստված չկա, կամ կա, բայց մեր իմացածը չի. իսկ ինչի՞ քրիստոնեա չլինենք, ի՞նչ վատ կրոն ա: Եթե հասարակության 80 տոկոսը լիներ ճիշտ քրիստոնեա, ապա դրանից միայն պետությունը, ազգը կշահի: 
Ռանչպար, քրիստոնեությունն ասում ա՝ «Զենք վերցրու, կռվիր Հայրենիքիդ համար», և սրանով այդ խոսակցությունները փակվում են:

----------


## Aleks-90

> Ցույց տուր քո տեր Աստծուն?


ranchpar ջան  Ինչվոր մեկին Ճանաչելու համար նայում են նրա գործերին.
*Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար  պետք  է տեսնես նրա գործերը*, դու Աստծուն *ֆիզիկապես* չես կարող տեսնել   մեր օրերում  ու նոր հավատալ , եթե տեսնես ել դա չի լինի հավատալ, չտեսաց բանն են հավատւմ.
Մարդիկ կանն , որ ասում են. «Մինչև չտեսնեմ չեմ հավատա», բայց Հավատքը լսելուց է, իսկ լսելը Աստծո խոսքից. (Հռովմ. 10:17)
   Գիտե՞ս Աստված ինչ է ասում  ranchpar ջան.
««Երանի նրանց, որ չեն տեսել և հավատում են»»
Բայց հավատա անկախ  նրանից, որ ես և դու հավատում ենք թե չէ , միևնույննա  այս  ամենը կա,  իրական է , գալու է մի օր  որ բոլորս էլ կանգնելու ենք Աստծո առաջ և  պատասխան ենք տանու մեր ամեն մի արած բանի համար. Ես սրանով չեմ ուզում քեզ վախեցնեմ, ուղղակի ուզում եմ որ միքիչ ռեալ նայես կյանքին. Ես ել էյ քո նման մտացում, ես ել էյ ասում մինչև չտեսնեմ չեմ հավատա, բայց հիմա իմ կյանքը Աստված փոխել  է 180 աստիճանով, որովհետև ես չմերջեցի Նրա Խոսքը (թէ և ես մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ չէյ  ուզում տեսնել հոգևոր մարդկանց, ատում  էյ են մարկանց ովքեր պատմում էին Աստծո մասին) և  սկսեցի գիրքը կարդալ, ոչ թէ  որպես սովորական պատմության գիրք, այլ  որպես Աստծո փոխանցած Խոսք. 

Եվ ամենա կարևորը , մի´շտ    հիշեք Նրան, Ում  շնորհիվ դուք ապրել եք այս տարիները.

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Կտրուկ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

> *Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է տեսնես նրա գործերը*


որոնք են նրա գործերը՞

----------


## Հարդ

> որոնք են նրա գործերը՞


Մեկը՝ դու:

----------

Կարապետ (26.09.2009), Կտրուկ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

> որոնք են նրա գործերը՞


Խաղաղությունը, Սերը......................

----------


## Sandarameth

> Մեկը՝ դու:


 :LOL:  ես չեմ կարա լինեմ քրիստոնեական աստվածի գործ որովհետև նա հորինված է




> Խաղաղությունը, Սերը


ուր ա էտ գրողի տարած սերն ու խաղաղությունը՞՞

----------


## Aleks-90

> որոնք են նրա գործերը՞


Sandarameth յան կներես բայց դու էլ նենց անտեղի հարց կտաս…     Ես կարծում եմ որ դու ետ հարցիտ պատասխանը շատել լավ գիտեիր. :Wink:  
Եթե ես սկսեմ թվարկել  թե որոնք են Աստծո գործերը համ ժամանակս չի հերիքի համել կարողա տենաս  շատ եմ մանրամասնել ու շատ եմ երկար բարակ գրել, էլ հավես չանես ետքանը կարդալ.
  Բայց ես  կփորձեմ  պատասխանել Քո հարցին մի քանի նաղադասությունով.

Աստծու գործը Ես եմ, Դու ես, Աստծու գործը  են Երկիրնա որի վրա կանգնաց ես դու, Աստծու գործը  են օդնա վորը որ դու հենց հիմա շնչում ես, Աստծու գործը  Մարդու փրկություննա, Աստծու գործերը միայն բարի ու կատարյալ են, Աստծո գործերը ներել է, սիրելն է, Աստծո գործը Հայրություն անելն է  իրա զավակներին…

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստծու գործը Ես եմ, Դու ես, Աստծու գործը են Երկիրնա որի վրա կանգնաց ես դու, Աստծու գործը են օդնա վորը որ դու հենց հիմա շնչում ես, Աստծու գործը Մարդու փրկություննա, Աստծու գործերը միայն բարի ու կատարյալ են, Աստծո գործերը ներել է, սիրելն է, Աստծո գործը Հայրություն անելն է իրա զավակներին…


Աստծու գործը քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին սեփական եկեղեցիներում փակելն ու այրելն էր, քրիստոնյա երկրի միշտ բաժանված լինելը՝ այլ երկրների կողմից, քրիստոնյան ժողովրդի անվերջ զրկանքները, Աստծու գործը Ցեղասպանությունն էր, 1-ին և 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմները, Աստծու գործն էր միջուկային զենքը, Հերոսիման ու Նագասակին, Աստծու գործն էր Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի նմանների լույս աշխարհ գալը, Աստծու գործն է էս երկրի ողորմելի դրությունը...

----------

Sandarameth (26.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

> Աստծու գործը Ես եմ, Դու ես, Աստծու գործը են Երկիրնա որի վրա կանգնաց ես դու, Աստծու գործը են օդնա վորը որ դու հենց հիմա շնչում ես, Աստծու գործը Մարդու փրկություննա, Աստծու գործերը միայն բարի ու կատարյալ են, Աստծո գործերը ներել է, սիրելն է, Աստծո գործը Հայրություն անելն է իրա զավակներին…


քո մոտ արդեն ֆանատիզմի ա հասել սա..

----------


## Aleks-90

> ես չեմ կարա լինեմ քրիստոնեական աստվածի գործ որովհետև նա հորինված է


Լավ … 
Հիմա քեզ չենք սկսելու համոզել, որովհետև մինչև դու չուզենաս չես հավատա.
Բայց արի մի հատ լրջանանք ու լուրջ վերաբերվենք  այս հարցի  շուրջ.            
Մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե մեր կյանքերը վերջացավ, ու այն ամենը ինչին հավատում եմ ես ու ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ բոլոր Քրիստոնյաները   պարզվեց որ ունայն է, սուտ էր ամեն ինչ.   *Ի՞նչ*  կկորցնեմ ես, *ինչ կկորցնեն* այն բոլոր Քրիստոնյաները որոնք ապրել են  առաքինի կյանքով, չեն  վնասել ուրիշներին իրենց վերելքին հասնելու համար, սիրել են  մարդկանց, չեն գողացել, ուրիշի դժբախտության հաշվին չեն կարուցել իրենց երյանկությունը, չեն կանգնել ուրիշի վոտին, մի խոսքով ապրել են մի ճիշտ կյանք, որի համար մահվան ժամանակ ոչ իրանք վատ կզգան, կզխջան իրանց ապրած կյանքից, ոչել մահից հետո ինչ ասես կասեն իրանց հետևից:

Բայց Դու գոնե պատկերացնում ես , թե ինչ կկորցնես դու եթե տեսնես որ Իրականում ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր.
Ոնց կզգաս քեզ եթե տեսնես որ արդեն ուշա ինչոր բան փոխելու համար, որ ել ետ դառնալու  հնարավորություն  ել չկա .
Մտածի ետ ողղությամբ, Հավատա ես եթե չշահեմ հաստատ չեմ կորցնի,

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե մեր կյանքերը վերջացավ, ու այն ամենը ինչին հավատում եմ ես ու ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ բոլոր Քրիստոնյաները պարզվեց որ ունայն է, սուտ էր ամեն ինչ. Ի՞նչ կկորցնեմ ես, ինչ կկորցնեն այն բոլոր Քրիստոնյաները որոնք ապրել են առաքինի կյանքով, չեն վնասել ուրիշներին իրենց վերելքին հասնելու համար, սիրել են մարդկանց, չեն գողացել, ուրիշի դժբախտության հաշվին չեն կարուցել իրենց երյանկությունը, չեն կանգնել ուրիշի վոտին, մի խոսքով ապրել են մի ճիշտ կյանք, որի համար մահվան ժամանակ ոչ իրանք վատ կզգան, կզխջան իրանց ապրած կյանքից, ոչել մահից հետո ինչ ասես կասեն իրանց հետևից:


Aleks-90 ջան, այսպես ապրելու համար պարտադիր չէ քրիստոնյա լինել:

----------

Interdenominational (26.09.2009)

----------


## Aleks-90

> Աստծու գործը քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին սեփական եկեղեցիներում փակելն ու այրելն էր, քրիստոնյա երկրի միշտ բաժանված լինելը՝ այլ երկրների կողմից, քրիստոնյան ժողովրդի անվերջ զրկանքները, Աստծու գործը Ցեղասպանությունն էր, 1-ին և 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմները, Աստծու գործն էր միջուկային զենքը, Հերոսիման ու Նագասակին, Աստծու գործն էր Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի նմանների լույս աշխարհ գալը, Աստծու գործն է էս երկրի ողորմելի դրությունը...


Եթե դու ուշադիր կարդաիր իմ գրածը չեիր գրի սա.
Աստված բարիի գործակից է, Այն ինչ բարի է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՆԻՑ է.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե դու ուշադիր կարդաիր իմ գրածը չեիր գրի սա.
> Աստված բարիի գործակից է, Այն ինչ բարի է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՆԻՑ է.


Ուշադիր էի կարդացել ու սպասում էի, որ նման արձագանք կլինի :Wink: 
Ուրեմն սատանային էլ ես հավատում, որովհետև եթե բարի գործերը աստված է անում, ապա մեկն էլ պետք է լինի, որ չարը անի:

----------


## Aleks-90

> Aleks-90 ջան, այսպես ապրելու համար պարտադիր չէ քրիստոնյա լինել:


Astgh Ջան Ճիշտ է ամեն մարդ կարող ե բարի վարք ունենալ, ամեն մարդ կարող ե անել բարի գորցեր, օգնել թույլին, շատ ժամանակ ներել, բայց ետքանը Քիչ են փրկվելու համար.

----------


## Aleks-90

> Ուշադիր էի կարդացել ու սպասում էի, որ նման արձագանք կլինի
> Ուրեմն սատանային էլ ես հավատում, որովհետև եթե բարի գործերը աստված է անում, ապա մեկն էլ պետք է լինի, որ չարը անի:


սատանային պետք չի հավատալ  Astgh Ջան  , ամեն քայլափոխին կարող ես տեսնել նրա ձերքի գործերը. :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> սատանային պետք չի հավատալ  Astgh Ջան  , ամեն քայլափոխին կարող ես տեսնել նրա ձերքի գործերը.


Aleks-90 ջան, ուրեմն դու աստծուն էլ չես հավատում, այլ միայն ճանաչում ե՞ս՝ իր գործերով  :Think: :
Ու մի բան էլ... երբ ինչ-որ բան է կատարվում, դա մեկի համար բարի է, մյուսի համար՝ չար: Ինչպե՞ս է որոշվում բարի կամ չար լինելը:

----------

Legolas (26.09.2009)

----------


## Aleks-90

> Aleks-90 ջան, ուրեմն դու աստծուն էլ չես հավատում, այլ միայն ճանաչում ե՞ս՝ իր գործերով :


Astgh ջան Մարդը սատանային հավատա թե չե, սատանան կա ու գործումա, մարդը ծնվելուց սատանային չի ընտրում, այլ ինքը արդեն սատանայի իշխանության տակա ցնվում Ադամի ժամանակվանից, իսկ Աստծո հետ ունեցաց իր հարաբերություններում մարդը հավատումա ու տեսնում.
Ճիշտա շատ ժամանակ մարդը տեսնումա Աստծո գործը իր կյանքում ու նոր սկսումա հավատալ, բայց Ավելի շատ ու մեծ բաներա տեսնում երբ հավատումա.

----------


## Aleks-90

> երբ ինչ-որ բան է կատարվում, դա մեկի համար բարի է, մյուսի համար՝ չար: Ինչպե՞ս է որոշվում բարի կամ չար լինելը:


 :Think: Դու հենց հիմա շատ գլոբալ հարց ես տալիս, ետ հարցի պատասխանը միհատ չի այլ բազմատիվ, նայաց թե ինչ բանա լինում, օրինակ , կարա մեկի դրամապանակը կորի ու մյուսը գտնի հիմա հիմա ետ կորցնողի համար վատ եղավ, բայց գտնողի համար՝ լավ:     Կամ կարողա մեկը տրանսպորտից ուշանումա, ետ իրա կողմից կդիտվի վատ , բայց հետո պարզվումա, որ լավ էր իրա  ուշանալը, տրանսպորտը շուռ էր եկել . Այն ինչը վոր  ինչ վոր լինումա մարդու կյանքւմ Աստծո կամքի շրջաակներում բարիա, չնայաց շատ բաներ մարդկանց կարծիքով վատ են: 
Նենց որ  Astgh Ջան ետ հարցը հարաբերական հարց եր. :Wink:

----------


## Aleks-90

> Դու հենց հիմա շատ գլոբալ հարց ես տալիս, ետ հարցի պատասխանը միհատ չի այլ բազմատիվ, նայաց թե ինչ բանա լինում, օրինակ , կարա մեկի դրամապանակը կորի ու մյուսը գտնի հիմա հիմա ետ կորցնողի համար վատ եղավ, բայց գտնողի համար՝ լավ:     Կամ կարողա մեկը տրանսպորտից ուշանումա, ետ իրա կողմից կդիտվի վատ , բայց հետո պարզվումա, որ լավ էր իրա  ուշանալը, տրանսպորտը շուռ էր եկել . Այն ինչը վոր  ինչ վոր լինումա մարդու կյանքւմ Աստծո կամքի շրջաակներում բարիա, չնայաց շատ բաներ մարդկանց կարծիքով վատ են: 
> Նենց որ  Astgh Ջան ետ հարցը հարաբերական հարց եր.




Astx  յան դու իմ այս պատասխանով չենթադրես տե Աստծու կամքն եր որ կորեց այդ դրամապանակը, սրանք ուղղակի պարզ օրինակներ եին որոնցով ես ուզւմ էյ պատասղանել քո հարցին.

----------


## Հարդ

> Աստծու գործը քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին սեփական եկեղեցիներում փակելն ու այրելն էր, քրիստոնյա երկրի միշտ բաժանված լինելը՝ այլ երկրների կողմից, քրիստոնյան ժողովրդի անվերջ զրկանքները, Աստծու գործը Ցեղասպանությունն էր, 1-ին և 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմները, Աստծու գործն էր միջուկային զենքը, Հերոսիման ու Նագասակին, Աստծու գործն էր Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի նմանների լույս աշխարհ գալը, Աստծու գործն է էս երկրի ողորմելի դրությունը...


*Մարդու* գործը քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին սեփական եկեղեցիներում փակելն ու այրելն էր, քրիստոնյա երկրի միշտ բաժանված լինելը՝ այլ երկրների կողմից, քրիստոնյան ժողովրդի անվերջ զրկանքները, *Մարդու* գործն էր միջուկային զենքը, Հերոսիման ու Նագասակին, *Մարդու* գործն էր Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի նմանների լույս աշխարհ գալը, *Մարդու* գործն է էս երկրի ողորմելի դրությունը...

----------

AniwaR (26.09.2009), Freeman (20.07.2010), Rammstein (27.09.2009), Արծիվ (27.09.2009), Կարապետ (26.09.2009), Կտրուկ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

վախ..իմ ու Աստղի մտքերը լրիվ համընկնում են :Smile:  տեղս սաղ ասեցիր :Smile: 
հա..մարդն ա էտ ամենինչը արել..բայց Աստծո կամքով..ինչպես եկեղեցականները ասում են՝ ամենինչ Աստծո կամքով է..մարդուն դարձրել ա մի զենք, գործիք, որի միջոցով ավերում, պառակտում ա աշխարհը..ազգեր ու մշակույթներ ա ոչնչացնում..իսկ էն ամենինչը ինչ մնացած մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս և այդ մնացած մարդիկ որոշում են որ դա սխալ է և հրեշաոր միանգամից ասում են- նրա մեջ Սատանան է..կամ նման բաներ..փաստորեն Աստծո կամքն է որ նրա մեջ Սատանան լինի..որովհետև Աստված ամենազորն է և Սատանան էնքան չկա որ Աստծո կամքին դեմ բաներ գործի..

----------


## յոգի

> լավ էր
> 
> *յոգի*
> ինչու համար կհարգես Քրիստոս կոչեցյալին՞..դու ինքտ ասեցիր որ էտ սև գրքերից ոչ մեկը իրա իրական անձի մասին չի..բա որտեղից գիտես նրա իրական անձի մասին՞ չլինի թե բիսետկում նստած նարդի էիք խաղում՞..ինչի վրա հիմնվելով ես ասում, թր նա հրաշալի մարդ էր՞ աստծո սերը մեզ մեջ տարածող/սա սև գրքում է գրված/ հարգում ես նրա համար որ ՆԱ հիմք դրեց այն ոչնչացնող գործիքին որը հասնելով հայաստան համարյա ամբողջությամբ ջնջեց մեր հազարամյակների ընթացքում ստեղծված մշակույթը՞..


չե, նարդի խաղալ չեմ սիրում, չեմ էլ սիրում դիմացինիս ցածրացնել և դատարկության հերոս զգալ...
Քրիստոսի անձի մասին գիտեմ Արիական Վեդաներից, եթե գիտեք թե դա ինչ է...
Իսկ Հայաստանի մշակույթը ջնջելու համար մեղադրեք առաջի հերթին ՀԱՅԻՆ , որը միշտ իրար միս են կերել և օգնել թշնամուն գրավել և ոչնչացնել հային և նրա մշակույթը,... ո՞վ կարող է մտնել մի երկիր և ոչնչացնել մի հրաշալի մշակույթ, որը պաշտպանված է խելացիորեն, եթե չեն պաշտպանել, կամ ծախել են կամ էլ իրար միս են կերել թշնամին ներխուժել է, առիթից օգտվելով... ուղղի եթե սխալվում եմ...
Նա հիմք չդրեց այլ նրա անունը օգտագործելով բնաջնջեցին... և ովքեր էին հեղինակները՞
ինձ թվումա գիտես...
մի մոռացեք, որ հայի մատնել է խառը այդ հազարամյակյան մշակույթի վերացմանաը, որը մինչև հիմա շարունակվում է, թե կարող էս դեմը առ... մեղադրելը միշտ էլ կա և ամենա հեշտ բանն է և ամենա նոխկալի...
հարգանքներս...

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Tig (28.09.2009)

----------


## total_abandon

Ժող ջան ես մի հատ բան եմ տեսել հիսուսի մասին չգիտեմ իրականություն ա թե չէ:

----------


## Հարդ

> հա..մարդն ա էտ ամենինչը արել..բայց Աստծո կամքով..ինչպես եկեղեցականները ասում են՝ ամենինչ Աստծո կամքով է..մարդուն դարձրել ա մի զենք, գործիք...


Ինչ որ չեմ հավատում, եկեղացականները տենց բան ասեն: Ճիշտ ա, ամեն ինչ Աստծո կամքով ա, ընդհուպ այն, որ Աստված իր կամքով մարդուն տվեց ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորություն՝ ազատ կամք:

----------


## Aleks-90

Ժողովուրդ սենց միհատ խնդրանք ունեմ.
Եթե ասելու բան չունեք թեմայի վերաբերյալ, պետք չի ձեզ ստիպելով ինչ որ  գրառում անեք, միայն պատասխան հարված տալու համար, այստեղ կռվի դաշտ չի, պետք չի  պատասխան հորինել տեղում, լավ կլինի որ օվոեր ր թեմայից գաղափար չունեն կամ դեսից դենից լսել են ինչոր խոսաքցություններ թող չանեն այնպիսի արտահայտություններ որի համար չեն կարող փաստեր կամ պատասխաններ տան. Եկեք անհիմն ու անիմաստ բաներ  չգրենք , Մենք այստեղ ոչ մեկս ել ինչոր հայտնագործություն չենք անում, ուղղակի ասում ենք այն ինչ Իրականում կա, թե և շատ մարդիկ առանց հասկանալու և առանց կարդալու Աստծո Խոսքը  Խոսում են Աստծո Խոսքից. Ու չգիտես թե այդ մարդը որտեղիցա վերցրել (կարդացել կամ լսել) այդ  գաղափարը. 
Հավատացեք Ես չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկիդ նեղացնել, Բայց եկեք միքիչ *լուրջ* բերաբերվենք, և ովքեր  ավելացնելու կամ ասելու բան չունեն թող չտանջեն իրանց, ուղղակի սպասեք մի հետաքրքիր, իմաստուն միտք կարաջանա (իրականությանը մոտ) նոր կարտահայտվեք.
_Նախորոք շնորհակալություն նրանց ովքեր համամիտք են ինձ._

100000 ներեղություն մի բան ել ավելացնեմ.
Եկեք գրենք թե   *<<Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը>>* , այլ ոչ թէ  <<Ո՞վ  չէ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը>>

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Արծիվ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Աստված  
Աստծո Որդի  
Հասարակ մահկանացու  
Իրականում չի եղել  
Մեկ ուրիշ բան, որը նշված չէ  
Չգիտեմ* 
Մնացեք հարցադրման շրջանակներում և ձեր մտքերի փոխանակությունը կատարեք այս կտրվածքով:
Թեման մի  վերածեք  զազրախոսության :

----------

Aleks-90 (28.09.2009), Freeman (20.07.2010), Interdenominational (26.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական:Վերջին՝Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը  թեմային ըստ էության չվերաբերվող  գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ: Կարող եք շարունակել այդ թեմայում:*

----------

Aleks-90 (28.09.2009), Արծիվ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուրեմն սատանային էլ ես հավատում, որովհետև եթե բարի գործերը աստված է անում, ապա մեկն էլ պետք է լինի, որ չարը անի:


Աստղ, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց ըստ իր պատկերի: Դա միայն տեսքի մասին չի: Դա նշանակում ա նաեւ, որ մարդը պոտենցիալ աստված ա: Նաեւ մարդը ազատ ա, ընտրությունը մարդունն ա` ինքը կձգտի դառնալ աստվա՞ծ, թե՞ սատանա: Անպայման չի «Աստված» կամ «սատանա» ասելով հասկանալ ինչ-որ աներեւույթ մի բան: Հենց մարդը կարա լինի նույն աստվածը ու նույն սատանան:

Այնպես որ Հիսուսին եթե նույնիսկ համարենք լրիվ մարդ, ինքը կարա միաժամանակ լինի Աստված:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Դպրոցում սովորելիս բարձր դասարանում եկեղեցու պատմություն էինք անցնում և մեզ մոտ տերտեր էր եկել ու մենք հարցեր էինք տալիս նրան: Աշակերտներից մեկը տվեց այս հարցը նրան ու նա պատասխանեց,որ կան հարցեր,որ պատասխան չունեն: Դրանից հետո ես պարզապես չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ,թե ով է ՆԱ: Գիտեմ որ ՆԱ կա ու որ միշտ օգնում է ինձ,ես Նրան շատ եմ հավատում,իսկ ավելին իմանալ չեմ ուզում:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010), Չամիչ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դպրոցում սովորելիս բարձր դասարանում եկեղեցու պատմություն էինք անցնում և մեզ մոտ տերտեր էր եկել ու մենք հարցեր էինք տալիս նրան: Աշակերտներից մեկը տվեց այս հարցը նրան ու նա պատասխանեց,որ կան հարցեր,որ պատասխան չունեն: Դրանից հետո ես պարզապես չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ,թե ով է ՆԱ: Գիտեմ որ ՆԱ կա ու որ միշտ օգնում է ինձ,ես Նրան շատ եմ հավատում,իսկ ավելին իմանալ չեմ ուզում:


 :Blink: 
Միջնադարը վերադառնում է...  :Think:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Միջնադարը վերադառնում է...


Չէ,պարզապես կարծում եմ ,որ  այս հարցի պատասխանը երբեք էլ չենք իմանա:

----------

Չամիչ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէ,պարզապես կարծում եմ ,որ այս հարցի պատասխանը երբեք էլ չենք իմանա:


Իհարկե, կան հարցեր, որոնք պատասխան չունեն, ընկնելով երկրորդական հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելու հետեվից, երկրորդ պլան են մղվում կարեվորները: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աշակերտներից մեկը տվեց այս հարցը նրան ու նա պատասխանեց,որ կան հարցեր,որ պատասխան չունեն: Դրանից հետո ես պարզապես չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ,թե ով է ՆԱ: Գիտեմ որ ՆԱ կա ու որ միշտ օգնում է ինձ,ես Նրան շատ եմ հավատում,իսկ ավելին իմանալ չեմ ուզում:


Համաձայն եմ: :Smile:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Իհարկե, կան հարցեր, որոնք պատասխան չունեն, ընկնելով երկրորդական հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելու հետեվից, երկրորդ պլան են մղվում կարեվորները:


Այո,համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ,պարզապես կարծում եմ ,որ  այս հարցի պատասխանը երբեք էլ չենք իմանա:


Էս ի՞նչ համաձայնությունների շարք էր :Jpit:   :Wink: 

Բայց ախր աբսուրդ ա ստացվում. ինչպե՞ս հավատալ մի բանի, երբ նույնիսկ գիտես, որ նրա գոյությունն ու չգոյությունը չես կարող ապացուցել :Xeloq:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Էս ի՞նչ համաձայնությունների շարք էր 
> 
> Բայց ախր աբսուրդ ա ստացվում. ինչպե՞ս հավատալ մի բանի, երբ նույնիսկ գիտես, որ նրա գոյությունն ու չգոյությունը չես կարող ապացուցել


Եթե այդպես մտածենք,ուրեմն պիտի չհավատա՞նք Աստծուն:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց ախր աբսուրդ ա ստացվում. ինչպե՞ս հավատալ մի բանի, երբ նույնիսկ գիտես, որ նրա գոյությունն ու չգոյությունը չես կարող ապացուցել


Հակառակն էլ կարելի է ասել, ի՞նչ հիմքեր կան չհավատալու երբ  գոյություն չգոյությունը չես կարող ապացուցել: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե այդպես մտածենք,ուրեմն պիտի չհավատա՞նք Աստծուն:


Դե քանի որ չեմ ուզում նիկիդ No-ն պակասի  :Tongue:   :Wink: , ասեմ՝ ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում՝ ինչին հավատալ, ինչին՝ ոչ: Ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքիր է լսել տարբեր կարծիքներ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հակառակն էլ կարելի է ասել, ի՞նչ հիմքեր կան չհավատալու երբ  գոյություն չգոյությունը չես կարող ապացուցել:


Տեսածին ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ :Wink:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Դե քանի որ չեմ ուզում նիկիդ No-ն պակասի  , ասեմ՝ ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում՝ ինչին հավատալ, ինչին՝ ոչ: Ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքիր է լսել տարբեր կարծիքներ


Լավ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե այդպես մտածենք,ուրեմն պիտի չհավատա՞նք Աստծուն:


 քո գրածները ծեծված ու տապակված խոսքեր են արդեն..  :Pardon:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տեսածին ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ


Այո, իսկ ես երբեք  ականատես չեմ եղել, որ հանկարծ ինչ որ բան ոչնչից հայտնվի: :Smile:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> քո գրածները ծեծված ու տապակված խոսքեր են արդեն..


Այս թեման նույնպես:

----------

Շինարար (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո, իսկ ես երբեք  ականատես չեմ եղել, որ հանկարծ ինչ որ բան ոչնչից հայտնվի:


Ես չեմ ասում՝ Քրիստոսը չի եղել: Ինքը եղել է, բայց ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե աստծու որդի է եղել... դա արդեն հեքիաթների բաժնի նյութ է :Smile: :



> Այս թեման նույնպես:


Ոչ, ոչ :Tongue: 
Այս հարցը միշտ հետաքրքրել է բոլորին, բայց շատերը վախեցել են տալ, իսկ շա~տ երկար ժամանակ էլ ընդհանրապես մտքներով չի անցել, որ նման հարց կարելի է տալ :Jpit:  Այնպես որ ծեծված թեմա չէ, որովհետև գերիշխող տեսակետը այն է, որ նա աստծու որդի է կամ աստված՝ այս թեմայի հարցումը թեկուզ վկա :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Այո, իսկ ես երբեք  ականատես չեմ եղել, որ հանկարծ ինչ որ բան ոչնչից հայտնվի:


Չամիչ  ջան  յութուբում  գտիր  Սաի Բաբա  ու  կտենաս  ոնց  է  ոչնչից  մատերիա  ստեղծում:  Փոքրիկ  ոսկե  մատանիներ,  կուլոններ  և  շատ  բազուն  բաներ  է    ստեղծում  և  նվիրում   մարդկանց,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տա  որ  ցանկացած  մատերիա  հոգևոր  աշխարհի  պտուղ   է:
Նա  հնդիկ  հոգևորական  է,  երբ  իրեն  մի  հետաքրքրասեր  նկարել  է  իր  ֆոտոապարատով,  հետո    նկարը  հանել  է,  Հիսուսի  նկարն  է  արտապատկերված  եղել   թղթի  վրա:
Ահա  այս  նկարը:

----------

Հարդ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Aleks-90

> Տեսածին ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ


Դու հիմա դժվարանում ես հավատալ որ օդ կա?http://stg.odnoklassniki.ru/res/defa...smiles/49a.gif

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Նա  հնդիկ  հոգևորական  է,  երբ  իրեն  մի  հետաքրքրասեր  նկարել  է  իր  ֆոտոապարատով,  հետո    նկարը  հանել  է,  *Հիսուսի  նկարն  է * արտապատկերված  եղել   թղթի  վրա:
> Ահա  այս  նկարը:


Հիսուսի նկարն ըստ ու՞մ: Ո՞ր նկարչի գլուխգործոցի հետ ենք համեմատելու, թե՞ Թուրինյան պատանքի ջերմաէլեկտրամագնիսաինֆրակարմիր թվայնացված ֆոտոի հետ: Կամ միգուցէ Եսսեական գաղտնի արխիվներում (հիմնադրված Մ.Թ.Ա.  3,8 դարում) պահպանվող քսերոկոպիաների՞ հետ…  օգնիր խնդրեմ:
Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ, աճպարար տեսած կա՞ս: Ու եթե տեսել ես, եղել ա՞ երբևիցե, որ մատանի կամ ուլունքից բացի, ասենք գլխացավի դեղ (էլ չեմ ասում երկնային մանանա) նյութականացնի ու տա իր խեղճ հանդիսականին:
Նախօրոք շնորհակալ եմ, ազնիվ ու սրտաբուխ պատասխանների համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու հիմա դժվարանում ես հավատալ որ օդ կա?http://stg.odnoklassniki.ru/res/defa...smiles/49a.gif


 :Wacko: 
Էդպես լինի տարվա եղանակներին էլ պիտի չհավատամ, բայց ինչպես տարվա եղանակները, այնպես էլ օդը ունեն հետևանքներ: Օրինակ, տարվա եղանակները հաջորդում են միմյանց, մենք զգում ենք նրանց ազդեցությունը. անձրև է գալիս, ձյուն, արևի ջերմությունն ենք զգում, քամու սառնությունը: Իսկ օդի միջոցով շնչում ենք, մեր թոքեր թթվածին է անցնում: Սա ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստծու հետ :Blink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Հիսուսի նկարն ըստ ու՞մ: Ո՞ր նկարչի գլուխգործոցի հետ ենք համեմատելու, թե՞ Թուրինյան պատանքի ջերմաէլեկտրամագնիսաինֆրակարմիր թվայնացված ֆոտոի հետ: Կամ միգուցէ Եսսեական գաղտնի արխիվներում (հիմնադրված Մ.Թ.Ա.  3,8 դարում) պահպանվող քսերոկոպիաների՞ հետ…  օգնիր խնդրեմ:
> Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ, աճպարար տեսած կա՞ս: Ու եթե տեսել ես, եղել ա՞ երբևիցե, որ մատանի կամ ուլունքից բացի, ասենք գլխացավի դեղ (էլ չեմ ասում երկնային մանանա) նյութականացնի ու տա իր խեղճ հանդիսականին:
> Նախօրոք շնորհակալ եմ, ազնիվ ու սրտաբուխ պատասխանների համար:


Juzeppe Balzammo  ինձ  թվում  է  լավ  կլիներ  սկզբից  իմ  ասած  հոգևորականին     գտնեիր  ցանցում,  նոր  աճպարարության  հարց  բարձրացնեիր:
Իսկ  թե  ում  գլուխգործոցի  հետ  էս  ուզում   համեմատել,  դա  քո  ճաշակով  դու  որոշի:
Ինձ  համար  ոչ  թե  նկարն  է  հետաքրքիր  այլ  երևույթը:  
Մի  կասկածի  որ  շատ  մարդիկ  Հիսուսին  էլ    են  հռչակավոր  աճպարար  համարել  և  համարում:
Ես  գրել  էի  և  շատ  բազուն  բաներ  է  ստեղծում, այդ  թվում  նաև  մանանա,  եթե  հետաքրքիր  է  և  ցանկություն  ունես    դիտելու  իր  արած  հրաշքները,   գտիր  նաիր,  առանց  նայելու  անիմաստ  է  զրուցել  դրա  շուրջ:
Հարյուր  հազարավոր  մարդիկ  աշխարհի տարբեր  ծագերից  գնում  են  հանդիպելու  այդ  մարդու  հետ,  փաստորեն այդ  բոլոր  մարդիկ  էլ  մեղմ  ասած    «կույր»  են  որ  չեն  կարողանում  զանազանել  շարքային  աճպարարին,  իրական  հրաշքներ  անող  մարդու  հետ:  
Իսկ  մնացածը  դու  գիտես՝  ուզում  էս  աճպարար  համարիր,  ուզում  էս  սատանա,  ուզում  էս  աստված, ( սա  մարդկային  բնույթն  է,  ամպայման  մի  «յառլիկ»  պիտի  կպցնենք)  ինձ  համար  միևնույնն  է,  թե  ինչ  կասեն  մարդիկ,  ես  գիտեմ  թե  նա  ով  է  և  ինչի  համար  է  հիմա  գտնվում  այստեղ՝  երկիր  մոլորակում:

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Ես չեմ ասում՝ Քրիստոսը չի եղել: Ինքը եղել է, բայց ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե աստծու որդի է եղել... դա արդեն հեքիաթների բաժնի նյութ է:
> 
> Ոչ, ոչ
> Այս հարցը միշտ հետաքրքրել է բոլորին, բայց շատերը վախեցել են տալ, իսկ շա~տ երկար ժամանակ էլ ընդհանրապես մտքներով չի անցել, որ նման հարց կարելի է տալ Այնպես որ ծեծված թեմա չէ, որովհետև գերիշխող տեսակետը այն է, որ նա աստծու որդի է կամ աստված՝ այս թեմայի հարցումը թեկուզ վկա


Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է,որ ես չեմ ուզում իմանալ թե ով է Նա,ոչ թե չի հետաքրքրում,այլ չեմ ուզում իմանալ:Ես հավատում եմ Նրան, իսկ ավելին ինձ պետք չէ:Սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Juzeppe Balzammo  ինձ  թվում  է  լավ  կլիներ  սկզբից  իմ  ասած  հոգևորականին     գտնեիր  ցանցում,  նոր  աճպարարության  հարց  բարձրացնեիր:
> Իսկ  թե  ում  գլուխգործոցի  հետ  էս  ուզում   համեմատել,  դա  քո  ճաշակով  դու  որոշի:
> Ինձ  համար  ոչ  թե  նկարն  է  հետաքրքիր  այլ  երևույթը:  
> Մի  կասկածի  որ  շատ  մարդիկ  Հիսուսին  էլ    են  հռչակավոր  աճպարար  համարել  և  համարում:
> Ես  գրել  էի  և  շատ  բազուն  բաներ  է  ստեղծում, այդ  թվում  նաև  մանանա,  եթե  հետաքրքիր  է  և  ցանկություն  ունես    դիտելու  իր  արած  հրաշքները,   գտիր  նաիր,  առանց  նայելու  անիմաստ  է  զրուցել  դրա  շուրջ:
> Հարյուր  հազարավոր  մարդիկ  աշխարհի տարբեր  ծագերից  գնում  են  հանդիպելու  այդ  մարդու  հետ,  փաստորեն այդ  բոլոր  մարդիկ  էլ  մեղմ  ասած    «կույր»  են  որ  չեն  կարողանում  զանազանել  շարքային  աճպարարին,  իրական  հրաշքներ  անող  մարդու  հետ:  
> Իսկ  մնացածը  դու  գիտես՝  ուզում  էս  աճպարար  համարիր,  ուզում  էս  սատանա,  ուզում  էս  աստված, ( սա  մարդկային  բնույթն  է,  ամպայման  մի  «յառլիկ»  պիտի  կպցնենք)  ինձ  համար  միևնույնն  է,  թե  ինչ  կասեն  մարդիկ,  ես  գիտեմ  թե  նա  ով  է  և  ինչի  համար  է  հիմա  գտնվում  այստեղ՝  երկիր  մոլորակում:


Շատ լավ, թողնենք աճպարարության թեման: Հատկապես,որ կոնկրետ անձի մասին չէի խոսում:
Բայց նկարի պահով էլի համառություն եմ անելու: Երբ ասում ես, նկարը երևակելուց հետո, Հիսուսի պատկերն է հայտնվել: Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչպես են իմացել ի՞նչ կերպարանք է ունեցել Հիսուսը՝ նկարի մարդուն նմանացնելու համար: Հիսուսի ո՞ր նկարն է հանդիսանում նրա իրական պատկերը: Այնպես ինչպես տեսել են Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները: Եվ, եթե չկա կոնկրետ պատասխան, ինչո՞ւ է ասվում, այսինչն ու այնինչը նման են Հիսուսին: Ինչպես կարելի է նմանացնել ինչ որ մեկին, որին տեսնողներն արդեն կենդանի չեն, անձնագրի նկար չի պահպանվել, իսկ մեր ժամանակակիցներից ոչ ոք այդ մարդուն չի տեսել: Սա հարց է ոչ միայն քեզ, այլ նաև ինձ ու մնացած կարդացողներին:

----------


## Սելավի

> Շատ լավ, թողնենք աճպարարության թեման: Հատկապես,որ կոնկրետ անձի մասին չէի խոսում:
> Բայց նկարի պահով էլի համառություն եմ անելու: Երբ ասում ես, նկարը երևակելուց հետո, Հիսուսի պատկերն է հայտնվել: Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչպես են իմացել ի՞նչ կերպարանք է ունեցել Հիսուսը՝ նկարի մարդուն նմանացնելու համար: Հիսուսի ո՞ր նկարն է հանդիսանում նրա իրական պատկերը: Այնպես ինչպես տեսել են Հիսուսի ժամանակակիցները: Եվ, եթե չկա կոնկրետ պատասխան, ինչո՞ւ է ասվում, այսինչն ու այնինչը նման են Հիսուսին: Ինչպես կարելի է նմանացնել ինչ որ մեկին, որին տեսնողներն արդեն կենդանի չեն, անձնագրի նկար չի պահպանվել, իսկ մեր ժամանակակիցներից ոչ ոք այդ մարդուն չի տեսել: Սա հարց է ոչ միայն քեզ, այլ նաև ինձ ու մնացած կարդացողներին:


Juzeppe Balzammo  ջան,  եթե  այդ  նույն  համառությամբ  փորձես    գտնել  տեղեկություն    այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  հաստատ   կիմանաս՝      ամեն  ինչ  այդքան  էլ  բարդ  չէ,  ինչպես  պատկերացնում  էս:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Juzeppe Balzammo  ջան,  եթե  այդ  նույն  համառությամբ  փորձես    գտնել  տեղեկություն    այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  հաստատ   կիմանաս՝      ամեն  ինչ  այդքան  էլ  բարդ  չէ,  ինչպես  պատկերացնում  էս:


Սա հարցիս պատասխանը չէր: Բայց էլի շնորհակալ եմ… 
Իսկ տեղեկություններ բավականին ունեմ և դրանց արդյունքում է ծնվել հարցը: 
Մուսուլմաններն արգելում են պատկերել Մուհամմեդին, ինչու՞ են քրիստոնյաներն այդքան համառորեն փորձում Հիսուսի նկար ունենալ: Միթէ՞ դա է Հիսուսի արժեվորման գրավականը…

----------


## Սելավի

> Սա հարցիս պատասխանը չէր: Բայց էլի շնորհակալ եմ… 
> Իսկ տեղեկություններ բավականին ունեմ և դրանց արդյունքում է ծնվել հարցը: 
> Մուսուլմաններն արգելում են պատկերել Մուհամմեդին, ինչու՞ են քրիստոնյաներն այդքան համառորեն փորձում Հիսուսի նկար ունենալ: Միթէ՞ դա է Հիսուսի արժեվորման գրավականը…


Մարդիկ   տարբեր  են  Juzeppe Balzammo  մեկը   նկարի   մեջա  արժևորում  տեսնում,  մյուսը  ուրիշ  բանի  մեջ,  երրորդը  խաչի  մեջ,  մեղադրելու  բան  չկա  մարդկանց,  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ճանապարհը  ունի  անցնելու,  մի  գուցե  կյանքի  մի  որոշ    հատված  մարդը    նկարը  արժևորի՝  հետո  որոշ  ժամանակ  անց   մեկ  այլ  բան:  
Ինչ  էլ  անի  մարդը   միևնույնն  է,  վաղ  թե  ուշ  հասու  է  լինելու   բարձրագույն  իմաստություններին,  և  նկատելու  է  որ   այն   ժամանակվա  իր  արժեհամակարգի  կարևոր  ատրիբուտը   ինչ  որ  չափով   օգնեց  իրեն   հասկանալու  ավելի  խորը  բաներ  քան   հասկանում  էր  այն  ժամանակ:

----------

Tig (02.10.2009), յոգի (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Jesus-Christ մականվամբ հանդես եկող մասնակցի հրահրած ողջ անիմաստ և թեմայից դուրս խոսակցությունը (թվով 89 գրառում) ջնջվել է: Jesus-Christ-ը այս գրառումովս պաշտոնապես զգուշացվում է, որ նույն ոգով շարունակելու դեպքում ակումբից հեռացվելու է:*

----------

davidus (04.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (04.10.2009), Yellow Raven (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...0083386501459#

----------


## ranchpar

մենք  իրար սեր  ենք  պարտք,մարդիք՛...

մարդկային բարի
 խոսքեր...

----------

Արծիվ (08.10.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

իրականում  բարի,խելացի  մարդ....
ոչ  աստված

----------


## Արծիվ

> իրականում  բարի,խելացի  մարդ....
> ոչ  աստված


Դե որ դու ասում ես Ռանչպար ախպեր ոնց կարանք չհավատանք  :Smile:

----------

ranchpar (10.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրականում  բարի,խելացի  մարդ....
> ոչ  աստված


հրեա է եղել

----------

ranchpar (14.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> հրեա է եղել


Իմ եղբայր (Մեֆի) Հիսուսը հրեա չէր ոչ ծնունդով և ոչ ել կնունքով:
 Սա ըստ հրեաների :

----------

յոգի (19.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ եղբայր (Մեֆի) Հիսուսը հրեա չէր ոչ ծնունդով և ոչ ել կնունքով:
>  Սա ըստ հրեաների :


ոչ… Մարիամն ու Հովսեփը  հրեա էին և նրանցից ծնվածն էլ հրեա պետք է լիներ… իսկ կնունքն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում… դա էական չի

----------


## Արծիվ

> ոչ… Մարիամն ու Հովսեփը  հրեա էին և նրանցից ծնվածն էլ հրեա պետք է լիներ… իսկ կնունքն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում… դա էական չի


Նա Մարիամի որդին է բայց ոչ Հովսեփի, ինչքան էլ չես հավատում այդ փաստին պետք է ընդունես  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նա Մարիամի որդին է բայց ոչ Հովսեփի, ինչքան էլ չես հավատում այդ փաստին պետք է ընդունես


բա ո՞վ է եղել… 

…փա՞ստ… Արծիվ ջան, որտեղ ես տենց բան տեսել…  մենակ խնդրում եմ չասես կույս էր…

դա փաստ չի…

----------


## Դատարկություն

Իմ իմանալով ՀԻսուս Քրիստոս պատմական անձ եղելա... դա երևի չժխտենք, իսկի Ղուրանի ու մի քանի տեղերում էլ կա... Հիսուսի ժամանակ բացի իրենից մի քանի քարոզիչներ էլ կային, սակայն քրիստոնեության լայն տարածման պատճառն այն էր որ քարոզում էր համբերություն, հնազանդություն.... Բայց այ Հիսուս Աստծո որդին է թե չէ, դա յուրաքնաչյուրիս խնդիրն է, ամեն մարդ պիտի իր համար որոշի, ապացույցներ դրա մասին չկան, լինեին էլ կոչնչացնեին, կամ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին 7 զամոկների տակ կպահեր(եթե հիմա չի պահում էլի)

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> բա ո՞վ է եղել… չլինի՞ Մարիամը լեվի է գնացել… 
> 
> …փա՞ստ… Արծիվ ջան, որտեղ ես տենց բան տեսել…  մենակ խնդրում եմ չասես կույս էր…
> 
> դա փաստ չի…


Հարքելի Մեֆիստոֆելս սա կոչվում է հավատք իսկ եթե դու Աստվածաշնչի փաստին չես հավատում ուրեմն ինչքան էլ մեկը ցանկանա քեզ համոզեցնի միևնույն է դա չի հաջողվի իսկ որ ասում ես թե Մարիամը եսիմ ուրա գնացել այ դա ճիշտ չի ըստ ինձ մնացածը դու հետևություն արա: Ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ինչին է հավատում և ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոս իրականում այնպես որ ավելի լավ է ամեն մարդ մնա իր համոզմունքների ու կարծիքների հետ: Կարծում եմ Մեֆիսոֆելս ջան դու ինձ լավ հասկացար ու չարժե նման կատակներ անել:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց այ Հիսուս Աստծո որդին է թե չէ, դա յուրաքնաչյուրիս խնդիրն է, ամեն մարդ պիտի իր համար որոշի


Այ էս շատ լավ ասիր ու կարծում եմ շատերս պետք է հետևություն անենք:

----------


## Sandarameth

> ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոս իրականում


էլ ինչի համար եք էս թեմայում քննարկում Հիսուսին՞

իսկ բուդդիստները Հիսուսին սրիկա են անվանում..ծանոթ ընկեր ունեմ բուդդիստ..պատմել ա թե բուդդիստները ոնց չեն սիրում Հիսուսին..անվանում են սրիկա և սուտ աստված..
մի հատ դեպք ա եղել..խումբ կա մի հատ..շայնինգ..դրանք մի օր հայտարարեցին որ իրենց վոկալիստը մահացել ա..երկու տարի հետո հայտնվում ա իրանց վոկալիստը ասում ա որ ինքը ողջ է..պատկերացրեք եղել են այնպիսի մարդիկ որոնք իրեն աստվածացրել են..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարքելի Մեֆիստոֆելս սա կոչվում է հավատք իսկ *եթե դու Աստվածաշնչի փաստին չես հավատում* ուրեմն ինչքան էլ մեկը ցանկանա քեզ համոզեցնի միևնույն է դա չի հաջողվի իսկ որ ասում ես թե Մարիամը եսիմ ուրա գնացել այ դա ճիշտ չի ըստ ինձ մնացածը դու հետևություն արա: Ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ինչին է հավատում և ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոս իրականում այնպես որ ավելի լավ է ամեն մարդ մնա իր համոզմունքների ու կարծիքների հետ: Կարծում եմ Մեֆիսոֆելս ջան դու ինձ լավ հասկացար ու չարժե նման կատակներ անել:


Արծիվ ջան, աստվածաշունչը փաստ չի ու ես էլ կատակ չեմ անում… Քրիստոսը եղել է մարդ և ունեցել է հայր և մայր… եթե քննարկում ենք Քրիստոսի ով լինելը, ապա աստվածաշնչային պատմությունները փաստ հանդիսանալ չեն կարող… դու ինչին ուզում ես հավատա… կարող ես հավատալ որ Մարիամը կույս է եղել… կարող ես հավատալ որ երկիրը տափակ է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ տափակ է ու ոչ էլ նշանակում է որ կույսից երեխա է ծնվելու… սա է կատակը 

դու կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել որ Հիսուսը կույսից է ծնվել… նախապես ասեմ որ Աստվածաշունչը փաստ չի ու չվկայակոչես… խնդրում եմ

----------


## յոգի

> Չամիչ  ջան  յութուբում  գտիր  Սաի Բաբա  ու  կտենաս  ոնց  է  ոչնչից  մատերիա  ստեղծում:  Փոքրիկ  ոսկե  մատանիներ,  կուլոններ  և  շատ  բազուն  բաներ  է    ստեղծում  և  նվիրում   մարդկանց,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տա  որ  ցանկացած  մատերիա  հոգևոր  աշխարհի  պտուղ   է:
> Նա  հնդիկ  հոգևորական  է,  երբ  իրեն  մի  հետաքրքրասեր  նկարել  է  իր  ֆոտոապարատով,  հետո    նկարը  հանել  է,  Հիսուսի  նկարն  է  արտապատկերված  եղել   թղթի  վրա:
> Ահա  այս  նկարը:


նԱ հնդիկ է, բայց հոգեվորական չէ, Սաի բԱբային աշխարհը գիտի ,որ նա հասարակ ֆոկուսնիկ է, ոչնչից մատերյա՞, երեխու ծիծաղը կգա... իսկ որ անչաթահաս աղջիկներ է բռնաբարում և աղջիկների զուգարանի անցքերից նրանց նայում, դա էլ է ինքը ոչնչից ստեղծել՞՞՞

----------

Freeman (20.07.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

> նԱ հնդիկ է, բայց հոգեվորական չէ, Սաի բԱբային աշխարհը գիտի ,որ նա հասարակ ֆոկուսնիկ է, ոչնչից մատերյա՞, երեխու ծիծաղը կգա... իսկ որ անչաթահաս աղջիկներ է բռնաբարում և աղջիկների զուգարանի անցքերից նրանց նայում, դա էլ է ինքը ոչնչից ստեղծել՞՞՞


Յոգի  ջան  չարժի  սակավ  տեղեկություններով  այսպիսի  եզրակացության  հանգել:
 Եթե  չեմ  սխալվում նա  արդեն    90 անց  մարդ  է  և  իր  հրաշագործությունները  սկսել  է  կարծեմ  80 տարեկանից, կարծում  եմ  հասկացար  որ  նրա  սեռական  ակտիվությունները  վաղուց  հիշողություն  են  դառել:
Խնդիր  չեմ  տեսնում  Յոգի  ջան,  ով  ինչ  ուզում  թող  համարի  այդ  մարդուն:
Ինչու՞  չհամարեն  որ,  երկու  գրառում  վերև  կարդա  տես  որ  Հիսուսին  էլ  սրիկա  են  անվանում:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Այ էս շատ լավ ասիր ու կարծում եմ շատերս պետք է հետևություն անենք:


Ճիշտա, եթե մարդ աթեիստ է թող հավատա որ ՀԻսուս ընդամենը փիլիսոփա էր և ուներ կյանքի հանդեպ իր տեսանկյունը, ով հավատում է Աստծուն, թող հավատա իրա Աստծու որդի լինելը, բուդդաները պիտի որ չհավատային ՀԻսուսին և համ,արեին սրիկա, որովհետև իրենք համարում են որ <Աստծուն ճանաչելու ոչ մի անհրաժեշտություն չկա>... Համե մենք իրանց Սիդղարդղարին բան ենք ասում որ իրենք մեր ՀԻսուսին սրիկա են համարում... սխալա....

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, աստվածաշունչը փաստ չի ու ես էլ կատակ չեմ անում… Քրիստոսը եղել է մարդ և ունեցել է հայր և մայր… եթե քննարկում ենք Քրիստոսի ով լինելը, ապա աստվածաշնչային պատմությունները փաստ հանդիսանալ չեն կարող… դու ինչին ուզում ես հավատա… կարող ես հավատալ որ Մարիամը կույս է եղել… կարող ես հավատալ որ երկիրը տափակ է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ տափակ է ու ոչ էլ նշանակում է որ կույսից երեխա է ծնվելու… սա է կատակը 
> 
> դու կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել որ Հիսուսը կույսից է ծնվել… նախապես ասեմ որ Աստվածաշունչը փաստ չի ու չվկայակոչես… խնդրում եմ


Դու շատ լավ գիտես որ միակ փաստը Հիսուսի մասին որ նա ծնվել է կույսից դա Աստվածաշունչն է այնպես որ ես քեզ ուրիշ փաստեր չեմ կարող բերել: Պարզապես մենք Քրիստոնյաներս հավատքով ենք մոտենում այդ փաստին ու ես կրկին ուզում եմ հիշեցնել քեզ որ Աստվածաշունչին պետք է հավատքով մոտենալ հակառակ դեպքում անհնար է: Այնպես որ քեզ էլ Մեֆիստոֆելս ջան կխնդրեմ որ եթե հավատում ես Աստվածաշնչին ուրեմն հավատա իսկ եթե չես հավատում պետք էլ չէ ծաղր ու ծանակի վերածել, հույսով հասկացանք իրար  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ճիշտա, եթե մարդ աթեիստ է թող հավատա որ ՀԻսուս ընդամենը փիլիսոփա էր և ուներ կյանքի հանդեպ իր տեսանկյունը, ով հավատում է Աստծուն, թող հավատա իրա Աստծու որդի լինելը, բուդդաները պիտի որ չհավատային ՀԻսուսին և համ,արեին սրիկա, որովհետև իրենք համարում են որ <Աստծուն ճանաչելու ոչ մի անհրաժեշտություն չկա>... Համե մենք իրանց Սիդղարդղարին բան ենք ասում որ իրենք մեր ՀԻսուսին սրիկա են համարում... սխալա....


Բրատ ջան մարդ էականը հարգանքն է տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ, շատ մարդիկ ինչ կրոնի էլ որ պատկանեն հերիք չէ որ չեն ուզում հավատալ այլ հակառակը փորձում են ծաղրել տվյալ անձնավորությանը (խոսքս չի վերաբերվում Մեֆիստոֆելսին) որը հեչ ճիշտ չէ: Դիմացինին հարգել և սիրել է պետք որը նաև քարոզեց Հիսուս Քրիստոս իր ապրած տարիներին:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բրատ ջան մարդ էականը հարգանքն է տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ, շատ մարդիկ ինչ կրոնի էլ որ պատկանեն հերիք չէ որ չեն ուզում հավատալ այլ հակառակը փորձում են ծաղրել տվյալ անձնավորությանը (խոսքս չի վերաբերվում Մեֆիստոֆելսին) որը հեչ ճիշտ չէ: Դիմացինին հարգել և սիրել է պետք որը նաև քարոզեց Հիսուս Քրիստոս իր ապրած տարիներին:


Այո ճիշտա, բայց մենք էլ նույն ֆանատիզմ ունենք...

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այո ճիշտա, բայց մենք էլ նույն ֆանատիզմ ունենք...


Ուրեմն եկեք չանարգենք նրան ով սիրեց մեզ ու մեզ համար խաչվեց:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ուրեմն եկեք չանարգենք նրան ով սիրեց մեզ ու մեզ համար խաչվեց:


Ես չեմ անարգում, ես համարում եմ Իրան Աստծո Որդի ու հավատում եմ.... եթե թերահավատորեն ամեն բանին մոտենանք ամեն բանին էլ կարելի է հակառակվել ու հակասություններ գտնել, բայց եթե <կուրորեն հավատում ես> դա արդեն լավա

----------

յոգի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հայեր ես մի բան եմ շատ զարմանում դա նայա որ ինչի ենք մենք թեմայից շեղվում, հարցը նա է թե ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը բայց մենք ոչ թե հարցին ենք պատասխանում այլ անկապ անկապ բաներ ենք խոսում տվյալ անձի մասին, ինչ կեղտոտ խոսքեր ասես չենք ուղղում տվյալ անձին: Խնդրում եմ պետք չէ դա անել այստեղ ոչ մեկը չի քարոզում որևէ մեկին որ հավատա Աստվածաշնչին բայց եկեք հարգանքով խոսենք մարդկանց նկատմամբ ու կեղտոտ արտահայտություններ չանենք: Չես հավատում մի հավատա բայց իրավունք էլ չունես ծաղրելու ու եթե պետք է ծաղրենք նրան ում մասին թեման բացվել է ապա եկեք թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխենք ու տժժժանք իրար հետ, չի կարելի չէ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես չեմ անարգում, ես համարում եմ Իրան Աստծո Որդի ու հավատում եմ.... եթե թերահավատորեն ամեն բանին մոտենանք ամեն բանին էլ կարելի է հակառակվել ու հակասություններ գտնել, բայց եթե <կուրորեն հավատում ես> դա արդեն լավա


Ես հասկանում եմ քեզ դու ուզում ես ասել որ պետք չէ կուրորեն հավատալ մի բանի որ չես տեսել կամ լսել, բայց ես կուրորեն չեմ հավատում այլ ես ընդունում եմ իմ պապերի ընդունած կրոնը: Բարի գիշեր վաղը կշարունակենք զրույցը: :Bye:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես հասկանում եմ քեզ դու ուզում ես ասել որ պետք չէ կուրորեն հավատալ մի բանի որ չես տեսել կամ լսել, բայց ես կուրորեն չեմ հավատում այլ ես ընդունում եմ իմ պապերի ընդունած կրոնը:


Չէ չէ ընդհակառակը, ես ասում եմ որ պիտի կուրորեն հավատալ, եթե էդպես չեղներ եսե հիմի չէի հավատա... :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չէ չէ ընդհակառակը, ես ասում եմ որ պիտի կուրորեն հավատալ, եթե էդպես չեղներ եսե հիմի չէի հավատա...


Չե ախպերս դա քեզա թվում որ դու կուրորեն ես հավատում, կգա մի օր որ քեզ հենք էտ նույն հավատքը որ դու կարծում ես կուրորենա կփրկի քանի որ դա է ամեն բանի վերջը  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Չե ախպերս դա քեզա թվում որ դու կուրորեն ես հավատում, կգա մի օր որ քեզ հենք էտ նույն հավատքը որ դու կարծում ես կուրորենա կփրկի քանի որ դա է ամեն բանի վերջը


ԳԻտեմ, դրա համարել կուրորեն հավատում եմ:
 ՀԻմա էլ կասեն ես թեման էլ զրուցարան դարձրիք...

----------


## Sandarameth

> Դիմացինին հարգել և սիրել է պետք որը նաև քարոզեց Հիսուս Քրիստոս իր ապրած տարիներին:


տեսանք էլի էտ քարոզ կոչվածի արդյունքը..

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  չարժի  սակավ  տեղեկություններով  այսպիսի  եզրակացության  հանգել:
>  Եթե  չեմ  սխալվում նա  արդեն    90 անց  մարդ  է  և  իր  հրաշագործությունները  սկսել  է  կարծեմ  80 տարեկանից, կարծում  եմ  հասկացար  որ  նրա  սեռական  ակտիվությունները  վաղուց  հիշողություն  են  դառել:
> Խնդիր  չեմ  տեսնում  Յոգի  ջան,  ով  ինչ  ուզում  թող  համարի  այդ  մարդուն:
> Ինչու՞  չհամարեն  որ,  երկու  գրառում  վերև  կարդա  տես  որ  Հիսուսին  էլ  սրիկա  են  անվանում:


Սելավի ջան հարգանքներս, իմ գրածը քեզ չի վերաբերում, պարզապես ես նրան լավ եմ ճանաչում, նախ որ նա իրեն աստված է համարում և շատ միամիտ մարդիկ դա ընդունում են և շատ ուրիշ փաստեր կան որ նա արել է դա ինչ գրել էի վերևում... եթե իմ տեղեկությունները սակավ լինեին չեի գրի… 
իսկ Հիսուսի մասին կարդացի, ինչ կարոս ես անել, ամեն մարդ իր ապագան է կերտում ըստ իր գործողությամբ և խոսքերով…
Իրականում իրական կրոնականը ոչ մի կրոնի կամ կրոնականի չի վիրավորում կամ ցածրացնում, ով անում է այդ ապա նա կրոնական չի կարող համարվել և չի տարբերվում փողոցային թափթփուկներից, լինի բուդիստ, կրիշնայական, քրիստոնյա , մուսուլման և այլը…
Քրիստոսին ո՞վ կարող է վիրավորել, Նա դուրս է այդ հարթակից… նրանց մեջ նախանձն է խոսում և որը հենց իրենց է ցավ պատճառում…

----------


## Tig

> .................
> Իրականում իրական կրոնականը ոչ մի կրոնի կամ կրոնականի չի վիրավորում կամ ցածրացնում, ով անում է այդ ապա նա կրոնական չի կարող համարվել և չի տարբերվում փողոցային թափթփուկներից, լինի բուդիստ, կրիշնայական, քրիստոնյա , մուսուլման և այլը…
> ................…


Արամ ջան, կարելի՞ է մի բան ավելացնել :Smile: 

Ի՞նչ ասել է իրական կրոնական: Կարծում եմ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել իրական մարդը, իր բարոյականության, մարդկայնության ամբողջությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով կրոնականությունը՝ կախվածությունը որևէ կրոնից, տանում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն: Իսկ ծայրահեղությունը անպայման հանգեցնում է բախման մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության հետ՝ մեկ այն կրոնականի հետ, քանի որ կա ֆանատիկ համոզվածություն: Մարդու մեջ ի ծնե լինում է բարոյականության իր չափաբաժինը, որը նա կուտակել է անցյալում ու եթե այդ չափաբաժինը բավականին մեծ է, ապա կարծում եմ նա զերծ է մնում կրոնականության կապանքներից: Նրա համար գերագույն Աստվածը՝ Արարիչը բնությունն է ու նա աշխատում է հանրավորինս համերաշխ ապրել իր աստծո՝ բնության հետ և այդ մարդու համար առաջին տեղում մարդկայնությունն է: Իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք չունեն բարոյականության բավականաչափ չափաբաժին ազատ լինելու համար, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն գիտակցում են, որ պետք է լինել օրինավոր՝ նրանք ակամայից ընկնում են կրոնի կաղապարի մեջ և այդ ձևով են փորձում «պահպանել» իրենց բարոյականությունը… քանի որ կորնը էլի քչից շատից տալիս է բարոյականության պահպանմեն հիմքեր, բայց…
Ինչևէ, կարծում եմ առավելապես իրական ազատության հասած մարդը չի կարող կաղապարվել կրոնով…

հ.գ. կարծում եմ Հիսուսը հենց սա էր քարոզում, այլ ոչ թե քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելը…

----------

Ariadna (19.10.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.10.2009), յոգի (19.10.2009), Չամիչ (19.10.2009), Սելավի (19.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> տեսանք էլի էտ քարոզ կոչվածի արդյունքը..


իսկ դու նորից նայի ու լավ կտեսնես

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Նա իրեն աստված է համարում և շատ միամիտ մարդիկ դա ընդունում են …


Յոգի  ջան  այն  որ  ինքը  իրեն  աստված  է  համարում,  դա  նշանակում  է  որ  ինքը  հասել  է  արդեն  այն   իմաստուն     գիտակցությանը,  «*ՈՐ ԻՆՔԸ ԱՄԵՆԻ,  ԵՎ  ԱՄԵՆԸ  ԻՐ  ՄԵՋ  Է*»:
Որին՝  այսինքը  նույն  իմաստուն  գիտակցությանը,    սրանից   երկու  հազար  տարի  առաջ,    հասել  էր    նաև  Յեշուա  անունով  մարդը:
Իսկ  քո  կարծիքով  դու՞  ով  էս:  Միայն  կենսաբանակն  նյութերից  կազմված  ֆիզիկական   կենդանի՞ ,  թե՞  ավելին  էս:

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  այն  որ  ինքը  իրեն  աստված  է  համարում,  դա  նշանակում  է  որ  ինքը  հասել  է  արդեն  այն   իմաստուն     գիտակցությանը,  «*ՈՐ ԻՆՔԸ ԱՄԵՆԻ,  ԵՎ  ԱՄԵՆԸ  ԻՐ  ՄԵՋ  Է*»:
> Որին՝  այսինքը  նույն  իմաստուն  գիտակցությանը,    սրանից   երկու  հազար  տարի  առաջ,    հասել  էր    նաև  Յեշուա  անունով  մարդը:
> Իսկ  քո  կարծիքով  դու՞  ով  էս:  Միայն  կենսաբանակն  նյութերից  կազմված  ֆիզիկական   կենդանի՞ ,  թե՞  ավելին  էս:


Սելավի ջան համաձայն եմ, բայց այս քո ասածը նրան հաստատ չի համապատասխանում…  Յեշուա  անունով  մարդը իրեն երբեք Աստված չի համարել, այլ Նա Աստծուն տեսել է ամենի մեջ և ամենից դուրս, տարբեր բաներ են սրանք… Ուրիշ բան է բոլորին տեսնել Աստծու մեջ և Աստծուն բոլորի մեջ և ինքն իրեն համարել Աստծո ««Մարմանցում»» ««Էքսպանսյա»» Վիշնու…Յեշուան ասում էր սիրեք Աստծուն, իսկ նա ասում է ««ես եմ աստված , ինձ սիրեք »»
Իսկ թե ո՞վ եմ ես կարծեմ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ թե ով եմ ես… և բոլոր ապրող էակները…

----------


## յոգի

> Արամ ջան, կարելի՞ է մի բան ավելացնել
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասել է իրական կրոնական: Կարծում եմ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել իրական մարդը, իր բարոյականության, մարդկայնության ամբողջությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով կրոնականությունը՝ կախվածությունը որևէ կրոնից, տանում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն: Իսկ ծայրահեղությունը անպայման հանգեցնում է բախման մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության հետ՝ մեկ այն կրոնականի հետ, քանի որ կա ֆանատիկ համոզվածություն: Մարդու մեջ ի ծնե լինում է բարոյականության իր չափաբաժինը, որը նա կուտակել է անցյալում ու եթե այդ չափաբաժինը բավականին մեծ է, ապա կարծում եմ նա զերծ է մնում կրոնականության կապանքներից: Նրա համար գերագույն Աստվածը՝ Արարիչը բնությունն է ու նա աշխատում է հանրավորինս համերաշխ ապրել իր աստծո՝ բնության հետ և այդ մարդու համար առաջին տեղում մարդկայնությունն է: Իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք չունեն բարոյականության բավականաչափ չափաբաժին ազատ լինելու համար, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն գիտակցում են, որ պետք է լինել օրինավոր՝ նրանք ակամայից ընկնում են կրոնի կաղապարի մեջ և այդ ձևով են փորձում «պահպանել» իրենց բարոյականությունը… քանի որ կորնը էլի քչից շատից տալիս է բարոյականության պահպանմեն հիմքեր, բայց…
> Ինչևէ, կարծում եմ առավելապես իրական ազատության հասած մարդը չի կարող կաղապարվել կրոնով…
> 
> հ.գ. կարծում եմ Հիսուսը հենց սա էր քարոզում, այլ ոչ թե քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելը…


Մերսի Տիգ ջան, հրաշալի էր…
մի բան ել ես ավելացնեմ…
Կրոնը դա մարդու կողմից ստեղծված չէ, բայց երբ մարդ արարածը իր անմաքուր մատը խառնում է կրոնին քաոս է ստեղծվում ինչպես տեսնում ենք…
Բոկոր կրոնների հիմնադիրները կամ Աստծու կողմից է հիմնադրվել կամ էլ Նրա կողմից ուղղարկված մի անձի, Կրոնը դա օրենք է, որին պետք է հետևել, երբ մարդ դադարում է հետևել օրենքներին ապա ստանում է անցանկալի արդյունք…Ոչ ոք չի կարող կրոն ստեղծել կամ ձևափոխել, երբ դա տեղի է ունենում քաոս է տիրում, ինչպես օրինակ՛ պետությունը օրենք է ստեղծել , որ պետք է մեքենան վարել աջ կողմով, դա օրենք է որ բոլորը հետևում են, ոչ մի անհատ չի կարող ասել թե ես իմ օրենքն եմ ստեղծում, ««այսորվանից ես ձախով եմ վարելու իմմեքենան»» արդյունքը գիտեք ինչ կլինի, նույնը կրոնն է , երբ հետևորդները սկսում են իրենց օրենքները խցկել ապա քաոս է առաջանում…
Այսքանը սովորական կրոնների մասին, բացի բոլոր կրոններից գոյություն ունի Հավերժ ««կրոն»» ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե կրոն այլ Էակի հավերժ զբաղմունք, կամ պարտականություն…
Մարդ կարող է իր կրոնը փոխել մի ուրիշ կրոն ընդունելով, մուսուլմանը կարող է քրիստոնյա դառնալ և հակառակը… բայց էակը ունի իր սկզբնական պարտականությունը և քո վերի նկարագրածը մի մասն է… Գերագույն Էակը ստեղծել է տարբեր կրոններ տարբեր մակարդակի և գիտակցության մարդկանց համար, օգնելով էակներին, որ էակը ճանաչի ինքը իրեն ու Գերագույնին… լավ թեմայից չշեղվեմ, 

թե ո՞վ է Քրիստոսը, Նա Գերագույն Աստծո սիրելի Նվիրյալն է և որդին, բայց ոչ միակ, որովհետև բոլոր ապրող էակներն ել Աստծու որդիներն են… և Նրա նկարագրած Աստվածը Եհովան չե, Եհովան Գերագույնը չե, Նա պարզապես նյութական տիեզերքի արարիչն է… սա էլ իմ իմացածը...

----------

Tig (20.10.2009), Դատարկություն (19.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան համաձայն եմ, բայց այս քո ասածը նրան հաստատ չի համապատասխանում…  Յեշուա  անունով  մարդը իրեն երբեք Աստված չի համարել, այլ Նա Աստծուն տեսել է ամենի մեջ և ամենից դուրս, տարբեր բաներ են սրանք… Ուրիշ բան է բոլորին տեսնել Աստծու մեջ և Աստծուն բոլորի մեջ և ինքն իրեն համարել Աստծո ««Մարմանցում»» ««Էքսպանսյա»» Վիշնու…Յեշուան ասում էր սիրեք Աստծուն, իսկ նա ասում է ««ես եմ աստված , ինձ սիրեք »»
> Իսկ թե ո՞վ եմ ես կարծեմ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ թե ով եմ ես… և բոլոր ապրող էակները…


Հղի  կնոջ  որովայնում  զարգացող  պտուղը  կարող  է  արդյոք  պնդել  որ  ինքը  հենց  այդ  հղի  կինը  չէ՞:
Նույն  կերպ,  մարդը  ապրում  է  աստծո  մեջ  և  հետևաբար,  ՆԱ  աստված  է:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հղի  կնոջ  որովայնում  զարգացող  պտուղը  կարող  է  արդյոք  պնդել  որ  ինքը  հենց  այդ  հղի  կինը  չէ՞:
> Նույն  կերպ,  մարդը  ապրում  է  աստծո  մեջ  և  հետևաբար,  ՆԱ  աստված  է:


Բնությունն տվել է այդ հարցի պատասխանը ,նրանք տաբեր մարդիկ են  սկզբից կապված էին պորտալարով հետո կաթով հետո փոխադարձ սիրով և վերջում հավերժ հիշողությամբ:
Իսկ մարդը աստված չէ և չի կարող լինել Ի ՍԿԶԲԱՆԵ:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Բնությունն տվել է այդ հարցի պատասխանը ,նրանք տաբեր մարդիկ են  սկզբից կապված էին պորտալարով հետո կաթով հետո փոխադարձ սիրով և վերջում հավերժ հիշողությամբ:
> Իսկ մարդը աստված չէ և չի կարող լինել Ի ՍԿԶԲԱՆԵ:




Մեղապարտ  ջան,  պատկերացրա,  լույսը  որ  անցնում  է  պրիզմայի  միջով  նա  ցրվում  է  բազմահազար  ու  բազմազան   լույսի  բեկորների:  Ամեն  մեկի  մեջ  ապրում  է  այդ  լույսի  մի  կայծը,  իր  տեսակ  գույնով  և  փայլով: 
Ամբողջ  տեսանելի  և  հոգևոր   տիեզերքը  կազմված  է  այդ  լուսի  բեկորներից,  կայծերից:  
Հետևաբար  այդ  բոլորը  միասին  կազմում  են  ՄԵԿ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ:
Ես  չգիտեմ,  թե  դու աստված  ասելով  ինչ  էս  հասկանում, ես  այդպես  գիտեմ,  ինչպես  բացատրեցի:
Սակայն  խնդիր  չեմ  տեսնում,  եթե  դու  ուրշ  բան  հասկանաս,  երրորդը  մեկ  այլ  բան:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Մեղապարտ  ջան,  պատկերացրա,  լույսը  որ  անցնում  է  պրիզմայի  միջով  նա  ցրվում  է  բազմահազար  ու  բազմազան   լույսի  բեկորների:  Ամեն  մեկի  մեջ  ապրում  է  այդ  լույսի  մի  կայծը,  իր  տեսակ  գույնով  և  փայլով: 
> Ամբողջ  տեսանելի  և  հոգևոր   տիեզերքը  կազմված  է  այդ  լուսի  բեկորներից,  կայծերից:  
> Հետևաբար  այդ  բոլորը  միասին  կազմում  են  ՄԵԿ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ:
> Ես  չգիտեմ,  թե  դու աստված  ասելով  ինչ  էս  հասկանում, ես  այդպես  գիտեմ,  ինչպես  բացատրեցի:
> Սակայն  խնդիր  չեմ  տեսնում,  եթե  դու  ուրշ  բան  հասկանաս,  երրորդը  մեկ  այլ  բան:


Սելավի ջան դու ինքդ ես ասում՝ այդ  լույսի  մի  կայծը, ոչ թե ամբողջ լույսը կամ ամբողջ սպեկտորը… :Wink: 
Մարդ Աստծո մասնիկն է, ոչ թե աստված…

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (20.10.2009), Սելավի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան դու ինքդ ես ասում՝ այդ  լույսի  մի  կայծը, ոչ թե ամբողջ լույսը կամ ամբողջ սպեկտորը…
> Մարդ Աստծո մասնիկն է, ոչ թե աստված…


Տիգ  ջան  ես  հիմարար  տարբերություն  չեմ  տեսնում:  Ծաղիկը  կազմված  է  թերթիկներից,  այդ  ամեն  մի  թերթիկները  միայն   իրար  հետ  են,  որ   դառնում  են   ծաղիկ:
Մենք  ամեն  մեկս  առանձին  առանձին  ներկայացնում  ենք  աստծու  մի  բնորոշիչ  կողմը,  և  լրացնում  ենք  միմիյանց:
Առանց    ինչ  որ  մեկի,  պակասում  է  աստծո  ամբողջական   պատկերը:

----------

Tig (20.10.2009), VisTolog (27.04.2010), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ  ջան  ես  հիմարար  տարբերություն  չեմ  տեսնում:  Ծաղիկը  կազմված  է  թերթիկներից,  այդ  ամեն  մի  թերթիկները  միայն   իրար  հետ  են,  որ   դառնում  են   ծաղիկ:
> Մենք  ամեն  մեկս  առանձին  առանձին  ներկայացնում  ենք  աստծու  մի  բնորոշիչ  կողմը,  և  լրացնում  ենք  միմիյանց:
> Առանց    ինչ  որ  մեկի,  պակասում  է  աստծո  ամբողջական   պատկերը:


Դե դա պարզա Սելավի ջան, ուղղակի երբ ինչոր մեկը ասում է, որ ինքը Աստված է, դա մնացածի կողմից հասկացվում է, որ նա ինկատի ունի Աստծո ամբողջությունը… ոչ թե մասնիկը…

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (20.10.2009), Սելավի (20.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Էսպես շատ երկար կարող ենք քննարկել թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, բայց որ վերջնական մի արդյունքի հասնենք ավելի լավ չէր լինի պարզել, թե ինչ էնշանակում մեր պատկերացամամբ Աստված, որ ՀԻսուսին էլ համարում ենք Աստված կամ Աստծո որդի... եթե պարզենք Ով է կամ գւոցե որոշներիդ մեջ, ինչ է Աստված հասկացությունը նշանակում, արդեն կասենք Հիսուսը համապատասխանում է Աստծո Որդի կոչմանը թե Նա մարդ էր…

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Հղի  կնոջ  որովայնում  զարգացող  պտուղը  կարող  է  արդյոք  պնդել  որ  ինքը  հենց  այդ  հղի  կինը  չէ՞:
> Նույն  կերպ,  մարդը  ապրում  է  աստծո  մեջ  և  հետևաբար,  ՆԱ  աստված  է:


Չէ չի կարող, որովհետև կինը մի առանձին անհատականություն է, պտուղը մի ուրիշ, այս նույն հարը դու ինձ էիր տվել, որի պատասխանը դու գիտես... ««Իսկ քո կարծիքով դու՞ ով էս: Միայն կենսաբանակն նյութերից կազմված ֆիզիկական կենդանի՞ , թե՞ ավելին էս: »» Նյութական պտուղը կամ մարմինը չեն անհատականությունը այլ ապրող էությունը (Հոգին) է անհատականությունը, բայց քանի որ պտուղը գտնվում է կնոջ արգանդի մեջ դա էդպես է թվում... Ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծուն ու մարդուն, այսինքը մարդու մեջ ապրող էակին, ապա Նա համարվում է Աստծո մասնիկը, որը Աստծուց է անջատվել իսկզբանե: Աստված, Նա Անձ է, Անհատականություն, որը ունի տարբեր ասպեկտներ, Անձնական և Ան՛անձնական: Անձնականը դա հենց ինքն է, Աստծու Գերագույն Անհատականությունը, իսկ Անանձնականը Նրա էներգյայի տարածումը, ինչպես Արևը և Արևից բխող լույսը, միևնույն ժամանակ նույնը և տարբեր ...
Ապրող էակը Աստծո մասնիկը հանդիսանալով, ունի Աստծու բոլոր որակները և տարբեր չե Աստծուց որակներով, բայց Աստված Անսահման Մեծ է, իսկ էակը անսահման փոքր: Ինչպես Օվկիանոսը և օվկիանոսի մի կաթիլ ջուրը, որակներով նույնն են իսկ քանակությամբ տարբեր: Գերագույնը անսահման հզոր է, Հարուստ է, Գեղեցիկ է, Անձնուրաց է, անսահման Գիտուն է, իսկ մարդը այս որակները միասին վերցրած չունի, կարող է ունենալ այս որակներից մեկը կամ երկուսը այն էլ ոչ կատարյալ...
Քրիստոսը երբեք չի սովորացրել ,որ մարդը նույնպես աստված է, այլ մարդը Աստծո հավերժ ծառան է, կամ որդին, չի էլ ասել որ մարդ կարող է աստված դառնալ...

----------

Tig (21.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Տիգ  ջան  ես  հիմարար  տարբերություն  չեմ  տեսնում:  Ծաղիկը  կազմված  է  թերթիկներից,  այդ  ամեն  մի  թերթիկները  միայն   իրար  հետ  են,  որ   դառնում  են   ծաղիկ:
> Մենք  ամեն  մեկս  առանձին  առանձին  ներկայացնում  ենք  աստծու  մի  բնորոշիչ  կողմը,  և  լրացնում  ենք  միմիյանց:
> Առանց    ինչ  որ  մեկի,  պակասում  է  աստծո  ամբողջական   պատկերը:


Ճշմարիտ ես Սելավի ջան, ինչպես կրակը, կրակից հազարավոր կայծեր են անջատվում, այդ կայծերը նույնպես կրակներ են, բայց շատ փոքր մասնիկներ են... բայց Աստված երբեք չի պակասում երբ Նրանից հեռանում են Նրա  մասնիկները, որովհետև Նա անսահման է և հետո Նրանից ոչ ոք չի կարող հեռանալ, որովհետև Աստծուց դուրս ոչինչ գոյություն չունի, ամեն ինչ Նրա մեջ է... Պարզապես գոյություն ունի ժամանակավոր նյութական արարչագործություն և կա հավերժ Իրական Անկորչելի Տիեզերք այս նյութականից դուրս և նյութական հաշվարկից և չափ ու ձևից դուրս, որտեղ ժամանակը գործում է ուրիշ ձև և այդ ժամանակը միյան երանության աղբույր է, իսկ նյութական աշխարհում ժամանակը կործանարար դեր է տանում... Հոգևորը երբեք չի պակասում, ինչպես նաև Աստված չի պակասում երբ Նրանից անջատվում են ապրող էակները... 
««Առանց    ինչ  որ  մեկի,  պակասում  է  աստծո  ամբողջական   պատկերը:»» Այս պատկերը նույնպես չափում ես նյութական չափումներով, որը  չի համամապատասխանում հոգևոր հաշվարկին, Աստված, Գերագույն Անհատականությունը երբեք չի պակասում կամ ավելանում, չնայած նրանից բխող անթիվ և անհամար ապրող էակների: Արևը չի պակասում երբ Իրենից բխում է ճառագայթները, Արևը մնում է նույնը, առավել ս Աստված...
Երբ մարդ հասկանա տարբերությունը հոգևորի և նյութական, գոյի և անգոյի, հավերժի և ժամանակավորի, այդ ժամանակ մարդ կհասնի ինքնաիրականացման  և նա կբարձրանա նյութական պատրանքային ուժի ազդեցության տակից...

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), Սելավի (20.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Էսպես շատ երկար կարող ենք քննարկել թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, բայց որ վերջնական մի արդյունքի հասնենք ավելի լավ չէր լինի պարզել, թե ինչ էնշանակում մեր պատկերացամամբ Աստված, որ ՀԻսուսին էլ համարում ենք Աստված կամ Աստծո որդի... եթե պարզենք Ով է կամ գւոցե որոշներիդ մեջ, ինչ է Աստված հասկացությունը նշանակում, արդեն կասենք Հիսուսը համապատասխանում է Աստծո Որդի կոչմանը թե Նա մարդ էր…


Դատարկություն ջան, քո նիկը չի համապատասխանում քո գրածներին, նիքտ Դատարկություն է, բայց իմաստալից մտքեր էս գրում... :Smile:  
Իմ տեսակետը սա է՛ Աստված Դա Գերագույն Անձն է, վերևում նշել էի Նրա որակները: Վեդաներում Գերագույնը ասում է ««երբ աշխարհի որևե մասում կրոնի անկում է տեղի ունենում, ապա Ես Ինքս Հայտնության եմ գալիս, կամ էլ ուղղարկում եմ իմ Հավատարիմ ծառայողին, որպեսզի վերականգնի կրոնական սկզբունքները»» ինչպես տեսանք Հիսուսի Հայտնությունը, աշխարհի այդ մասում կրոնի անկում էր տեղի ունեցել և Գերագույնը ուղղարկեց Հիսուսին, որպեսզի վերահաստատի կրոնական սկզբունքները, և Նա արեց դա... 
Քրիստոսը Աստծու Մեծ նվիրյալն է, և այդպիսին կարող է դառնալ ցանկացած էակ... Որ Հիսուսը  Աստծու միակ  որդին է, դա սխալ է: Տիեզերքները անթիվ և անհամար են և գոյությունուն ունեն անթիվ և անհամար Հիսուսի նման անձիք...
Սանսկրիտերեն կա նման հասկացություն՛ Պարա Բրահման, (Գերագույն Անձ), Պարամ Ատմա (Գերհոգի) և Ջիվ ատմա ( Ապրող էակ, կամ հոգի): Սա նաև Քրիստոնեության մեջ համարվում է Սուրբ Երրորդություն, Գերագույն Անձ, Սուրբ Հոգի և Հոգի: Գերագույնը Դա Աստծո Գերագույն Անհատականությունն է, Գերհոգին կամ Սուրբ Հոգին դա Գերագույնի Մարմնացումն է (Էքսպանսյան), որը գտնվում է բոլոր ապրող էակների կողքին, միշտ այս նյութական աշխարհում և Հոգոր ոուսուցիչի դեր է կատարում և միշտ ուղեկցում է էակին դեպի ճիշտ ճանապարհ, և վերջինը Հոգին էակը (ջիվատման) դա սովորական հոգին է, որը ճանաչելով Սուրբ Հոգուն և կարողանալով լսել Նրա ձայնը Սրտից ապա նա սրբագործվում է և տեսնում է ամեն ինչ իր իրական լույսի տակ, այսինքը պատրանքի ազդեցության տկից դուրս է գալիս... Քրիստոսը արդեն Այդպիսին էր երբ Նա հայտնության եկավ, այսինքը Նա ուղղարկված էր Գերագույնի կողմից, որպեսզի տա մարդկանց այդ Անզուգական Գիտելիքը, որ բոլոր էակները կարող են հասնել կատարելության...
Քրիստոսը նույնպես Ջիվատմա էր, այսինքը Ապրող Էակ, Հոգի, Աստծու մասնիկը ինչպես մնացած բոլոր էակները, տարբերությունը Նրա և մեր մեջ դա է, որ Նա ուղարկված էր Գերագույնի կողմից Իր նմաններին ճիշտ ճանապահին դնելու... և դրա համար էլ Նրան Աստված հատուկ ուժով էր օժտել, որ Նա կարողանար կատարել Աստծու Առաքելությունը...
Քրիստոսը Աստծո Գերագույն Անհատականությունը չե, այլ Նրա հավերժ մաքուր Նվիրյալը  դա հնարավոր է բոլորի համար հասնել նույն վիճակին ինչպես Քրիստոսը...
Հասնել նույն վիճակին չի նշանակում պակասեցնել Քրիստոսի հեղինակությունը, կամ վիրավորել Նրան:

----------

Tig (21.10.2009), Դատարկություն (20.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկություն ջան, քո նիկը չի համապատասխանում քո գրածներին, նիքտ Դատարկություն է, բայց իմաստալից մտքեր էս գրում...


Դատարկությունը էդքան էլ դատարկ չէ



> Որ Հիսուսը Աստծու միակ որդին է, դա սխալ է:


Փաստորեն դու չե՞ս հավատում Աստվածաշնչի կատարելիությանը



> Սանսկրիտերեն կա նման հասկացություն՛ Պարա Բրահման, (Գերագույն Անձ), Պարամ Ատմա (Գերհոգի) և Ջիվ ատմա ( Ապրող էակ, կամ հոգի):





> Քրիստոսը նույնպես Ջիվատմա էր, այսինքը Ապրող Էակ, Հոգի, Աստծու մասնիկը ինչպես մնացած բոլոր էակները, տարբերությունը Նրա և մեր մեջ դա է, որ Նա ուղարկված էր Գերագույնի կողմից Իր նմաններին ճիշտ ճանապահին դնելու... և դրա համար էլ Նրան Աստված հատուկ ուժով էր օժտել, որ Նա կարողանար կատարել Աստծու Առաքելությունը...


Հիմա դու որ կրոնին են ես ավելի շատ հավատու՞մ, դու բուդդայական ես, քրիստոնյա, հնդուիստ, թե դու հավաքական ինչ որ կրոնական ուղղության կողմնակից ես (օրինակ ես ավելի շատ ինչ որ *թեոսոֆիական* ուղղվածություն տեսա (չշփոթել թեոլոգիայի հետ))

----------


## Սելավի

> Նրանից ոչ ոք չի կարող հեռանալ, որովհետև Աստծուց դուրս ոչինչ գոյություն չունի, ամեն ինչ Նրա մեջ է...


Յոգի  ջան  իմ  բերած  օրինակը  հղի  կնոջ  վերաբերյալ,  այս  կոնտեքստում  պիտի  քննեիք,  իսկ  դուք՝  դու  և  Մեղապարտը  սկսեցիք    քննել  մատերիայում...   բնության  տված  պատասխանի  կոնտեքստով...:
Ինչևից  է  Յոգի  ջան  ես  ամբողջովին   համաձայն  եմ  քո  գրածների  հետ:  Նա  իմ  ասածներին  ոչ  միայն  չի  հակասում,  այլ  նաև  շատ  գեղեցիկ  լրացնում  է:
Միայն  հենց  այս  հանգամանքը,  որ  Աստծուց  դուրս  ոչ  մի  բան  գոյություն  չունի,  ամեն  բան  Նրա  մեջ  է՝  հետևաբար  նաև  մենք, թույլ  է  տալիս  առանց  վարանելու  ասել  որ  մենք  Աստված  ենք:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (21.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Դատարկությունը էդքան էլ դատարկ չէ
> 
> Փաստորեն դու չե՞ս հավատում Աստվածաշնչի կատարելիությանը
> 
> Հիմա դու որ կրոնին են ես ավելի շատ հավատու՞մ, դու բուդդայական ես, քրիստոնյա, հնդուիստ, թե դու հավաքական ինչ որ կրոնական ուղղության կողմնակից ես (օրինակ ես ավելի շատ ինչ որ *թեոսոֆիական* ուղղվածություն տեսա (չշփոթել թեոլոգիայի հետ))



Ես էլ էտ ինկատի ունեմ, ըսկի դատարկ չի... :Smile: 
Ին՞չ ինկատի ունես ««Փաստորեն դու չե՞ս հավատում Աստվածաշնչի կատարելիությանը»»
Ես հավատում եմ ճշմարիտ բանական բացարձակ գիտելիքին, որը կարող է համարվել Աստվածաշունչ... Աստվածաշնչին հավատում եմ, որը բխում է Աստտծու Շնչից այլ ոչ անկատար մարդկանց կողմից աղավաղված ««աստվածաշնչերին»»

Ես ոչ մի կրոնական չեմ, բայց իրական Քրիստոնեությունը համարում եմ բարձր կրոն, ավելի կարող է տալ հինդուիզմը, բուդդիզմը չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև ըստ Բուդհայի Աստված գոյություն չունի, չնայած որ Բուդհան ինքը Աստծո մարմնացումն է,  Նրա նպատակըն էր կանգնացնել կենդանիների կեղծ զոհաբերությունները և օգնել աթեիստներին ընդունել Աստծուն, այսինքը իրեն, բայց չասելով նրանց, որ ինքը Աստծո ուժով է օժտված, այլ համարելով իրեն հասարակ մահկանացու մարդ... Մուսուլմանությունը նույնպես չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև այդ կրոնը մարդկանց նույնպես անուղակիորեն է ուղեկցում մարդկանց... Հրեաների բոլոր կրոնները կեղծիք են և նյութապաշտություն, ճանապարհ դեպի չարիք ու դեմոնիզմ...
Դատ. ջան ես ոչ մի քո թվարկած կրոնների հետևորդը չեմ, ես հետում եմ Արիյական Սկզբնական վեդաներին (վեդա-գիտելիք) , որտեղից էլ սկիզբ է առել աշխարհի հիմնական գիտելիքները... Վեդաները ամենաառաջին Աստվածաշունչն է, որը բխել է Գերագույնի Շնչից և տրվել է Նյութական տիեզերքի Արարչին և Նա էլ իր հերթին փոխանցել է մարդկության Նախահայր Մանուին (լսած կլինեք Մանուի օրենք) և այդպես շարունակ...
Քրիստոսը Վեդաների գիտակ էր, Նա քարոզում էր վեդաներից, աշխարհի բոլոր հոգևոր գրությունները հիմք են առել վեդաներից, նաև նյութական... Վեդաների մի մասում Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում մինչ Հիսուսի, Բուդդհայի և Մուհամեդի հայտնության գալը նրանց մասին արդեն ասվել էր, որ նրանք պետք է գան և ինչեր պետք է անեն, նրանց ծնողների անուններով, որտեղ պիտի ծնվեն և ինչ պետք է քարոզեն... 
http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...ist/Page1.html
http://bhavishyapuran.blogspot.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhavishya_Purana

----------

Դատարկություն (21.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  իմ  բերած  օրինակը  հղի  կնոջ  վերաբերյալ,  այս  կոնտեքստում  պիտի  քննեիք,  իսկ  դուք՝  դու  և  Մեղապարտը  սկսեցիք    քննել  մատերիայում...   բնության  տված  պատասխանի  կոնտեքստով...:
> Ինչևից  է  Յոգի  ջան  ես  ամբողջովին   համաձայն  եմ  քո  գրածների  հետ:  Նա  իմ  ասածներին  ոչ  միայն  չի  հակասում,  այլ  նաև  շատ  գեղեցիկ  լրացնում  է:
> Միայն  հենց  այս  հանգամանքը,  որ  Աստծուց  դուրս  ոչ  մի  բան  գոյություն  չունի,  ամեն  բան  Նրա  մեջ  է՝  հետևաբար  նաև  մենք, թույլ  է  տալիս  առանց  վարանելու  ասել  որ  մենք  Աստված  ենք:


Սելավի ջան այդպես էլ հասկացել էի, քո բերած օրինակը, իմ բացատրությունը լրացում էր...
ճիշտ էս նկատել...

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009), Սելավի (21.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Էսպես շատ երկար կարող ենք քննարկել թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, բայց որ վերջնական մի արդյունքի հասնենք ավելի լավ չէր լինի պարզել, թե ինչ էնշանակում մեր պատկերացամամբ Աստված, որ ՀԻսուսին էլ համարում ենք Աստված կամ Աստծո որդի... եթե պարզենք Ով է կամ գւոցե որոշներիդ մեջ, ինչ է Աստված հասկացությունը նշանակում, արդեն կասենք Հիսուսը համապատասխանում է Աստծո Որդի կոչմանը թե Նա մարդ էր…


Կարծում եմ շատ հրաշալի գաղափար է ուղղված քո կողմից և շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել այս թեման վերջ չունի ու ոչ մի լուծում չի ստանա քանի որ ամեն մեկը մի կարծիքի է: Դատարկություն ես կասեմ որ ինձ ավելի շատ դուր եկավ քո գրառման վերջին նախադասությունը որը շատ խորհելու կարիք ունի այլ ոչ թե ամեն մեկս իրենը ասի ու այսպես շարունակ:

----------

Դատարկություն (22.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տամ  հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները ես չունեմ, սակայն կցանկանայի ունենլ

 Հիսուսը իր հավատամքով ով էր ?

Քրիստոսն ինքը քրիստոնեա էր թե ոչ?

Կրոնի այն տեսակը որը այսօր մենք համարում ենք քրիստոնեական հարազատ էր նրան թե ոչ?

Եվ վերջին հարցը հավատալ Հիսուսին թե քրիստոնեականությանը?

----------


## Սելավի

> Տամ  հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները ես չունեմ, սակայն կցանկանայի ունենլ
> 
>  Հիսուսը իր հավատամքով ով էր ?
> 
> Քրիստոսն ինքը քրիստոնեա էր թե ոչ?
> 
> Կրոնի այն տեսակը որը այսօր մենք համարում ենք քրիստոնեական հարազատ էր նրան թե ոչ?
> 
> Եվ վերջին հարցը հավատալ Հիսուսին թե քրիստոնեականությանը?


Մեղապարտ  ջան,  Հիսուսը  ինչ  որ  մի  հավատամքի  չեր  պատկանում: Նա  ուսումնասիրել  է  աշխարհում  գրեթե  բոլոր  առաջատար  հոգևոր  ուսմունքները:  Տասերկու  տարեկանից  մինչև  եռեսուն  տարեկանը   նա    սովորել  է տարբեր  տեղեր,  այդ  թվում  նաև   այն  երեք  մոգերի  մոտ,  որոնք  իր  ծնունդի  օրը  եկել  էին  իրեն  տեսնելու:
Քրիստոսը  էներգիա  է,  որը  իր  մեջ  պարունակում  է  տիեզերական  բովանդակ  սերը,  այդ  էներգիայի  անունով  կա  նաև  տիտղոս «կոչում»    որը  վաստակեց   նաև  Հիսուսը    Եգիպտոսում  իր  երիտասարդ  տարիներին: 
Մինչև  Հիսուսը, այդ  տիտղոսին  արժանացել  էին  նաև  մի  քանի   բարձրագույն  հոգևորականներ:   
 Մինչև  Հիսուսի  Երկիր  մոլորակ  ժամանելը՝     տիեզերական  Քրիստոէներգիայի  մասին  գիտեին  շատ  հոգևորականներ,  բայց  այդ  էներգիայի  ամրապնդունը  մեր  մոլորակում  Հիսուսին  էր  տրված  և  նա  հրաշալի  ձևով  կատարեց  իր  միսիան:  Մարդկությանը  փոխանցելով  այդ  էներգիան   և  այդ  էներգիայից  բխող  նոր  գաղափարախոսությունները: 
 Իր  սովորելու   տարիներին  նրա  բոլոր ուսուցիչներն  էլ  գիտեին  Հիսուսի  բարձրագույն  միսիայի  մասին  և  շատ  ժամանակ  նրանք  լսում     էին   թե  ինչ  էր  իրենց  փոխանցում  պատանի  Հիսուսը,  չնայած որ  այդ  մարդիկ  հասուն  հոգևորականներ  էին:
Հիսուսը  սովորել  է  Տիբեթում,  Հնդկաստանում,  Եգիպտոսում  և  մի  քանի  այլ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  կենտրոններում:       
Հիսուսի  երկիր  գալու  նպատակն  էր  այդ  էներգիան՝  որը  կոչվում  է  Քրիստոէներգիա,  ամրապնդել  մեր  մոլորակում: Հետևապես  նա  պիտի  ունենար  աշակերտներ,  որպեսզի  իրենից հետո  տարածեին  և  ավելի  ամրացնեին  այդ  էներգիան  մեր  մոլորակում: 
Հիսուսի   ուսուցումը  ոչ թե  իրեն  հավատալ  և  աստված  համարելն  էր, այլ  Քրիսոէներգիան  իրենց  սրտերում  ունենալը:
Երբ  Հիսուսը  ասում  էր  ես  եմ  ճանապարհը,  նա  ինիկատի  ուներ  որ  սերն  է  ճանապարհը,  քանզի  ինքը  Քրիստոէներգիայի  կրողն  էր, իսկ Քրիստոէներգիան  տիեզերական  բովանդակ  սերն  է,  որը   իր  միջոցով  էլ  պիտի    ամրապնդեր     այստեղ:

----------

Tig (05.11.2009), Դատարկություն (30.11.2009), յոգի (04.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Տամ հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները ես չունեմ, սակայն կցանկանայի ունենլ
> 
> Հիսուսը իր հավատամքով ով էր ?


Ոչ մի աշխարհիկ կրոնի կամ հավատքի չեր պատկանում, Նա քարոզում էր հոգու և Աստծու միջև եղած հավերժ կապի վերհաստատումը... 



> Իհարկե ոչ, Քրիստոնեությունը որպես կրոն ստեղծվել է Նրա քարոզների վրա հիմնվելով և Նարա անունով, իսկ Նա Գերագույնի Հավերժ Օրենքի հետևորդ էր, որը բոլոր էակների վերջնական և իրական ապրելակերպն է...





> Կրոնի այն տեսակը որը այսօր մենք համարում ենք քրիստոնեական հարազատ էր նրան թե ոչ?


 Մասնակի...



> Եվ վերջին հարցը հավատալ Հիսուսին թե քրիստոնեականությանը?
> __________________


Եթե Հիսուսի խոսքն է քրիստոնեությունը ապա այո...

----------


## յոգի

:Smile: լավ հարցեր են...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հիսուսի մահից հերեք հարյուր տարի անց կրոնական դոգմատիկայով  
հաստատվեց   «սուրբ երրորդության »գաղափարը և վավերացվեց երկու անգամ առաջին անգամ  325 թվականաին  և 381 թվականաին:
 325 թվականաին Տիեզերական ժողովը վարում էր ինքը Կոնստանտին կայսրը և անձամբ առաջարկեց հաստատել Հոր և Հիսուսի էությունների հավասարությունը միացնելով երևույթին նաև «սուրբ հոգին»:
Նման որոշման տակ հրաժարվեցին ստորագրել երկու եպիսկոպոս նրանցից մեկը Արիանոսն էր :
Այս մոտեցումը Կոստանտինի  անձնական նախաձեռնություն էր և չէր բխում Աստվածաշնչից :

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հիսուսի մահից հերեք հարյուր տարի անց կրոնական դոգմատիկայով  
> հաստատվեց   «սուրբ երրորդության »գաղափարը և վավերացվեց երկու անգամ առաջին անգամ  325 թվականաին  և 381 թվականաին:
>  325 թվականաին Տիեզերական ժողովը վարում էր ինքը Կոնստանտին կայսրը և անձամբ առաջարկեց հաստատել Հոր և Հիսուսի էությունների հավասարությունը միացնելով երևույթին նաև «սուրբ հոգին»:
> Նման որոշման տակ հրաժարվեցին ստորագրել երկու եպիսկոպոս նրանցից մեկը Արիանոսն էր :
> Այս մոտեցումը Կոստանտինի  անձնական նախաձեռնություն էր և չէր բխում Աստվածաշնչից :


Մեղապարտ ջան ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ասել, իսկ դ՞ու ընդունում ես Սուրբ Երրորդության խորհուրդը ինպես մեր ՀԱԵ է ընդունում:

----------


## ranchpar

Նա   ուղղակի  մի  քիչ ավելի  զարգացած  էր  մնացածներից....

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ ջան ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ասել, իսկ դ՞ու ընդունում ես Սուրբ Երրորդության խորհուրդը ինպես մեր ՀԱԵ է ընդունում:


Ես ընդունում են ՀԱԵ ի գերակայությունը բայց ունեմ շատ անհամաձայնություններ այդ թվոււմ Սուրբ Երրորդության խորհրդի հետ կապված:

----------


## razmik21

Ալֆան և Օմեգան, Աստծու Որդին

----------


## Shushan-87

Ես կարծում եմ ,որ այս հարցի շուրջ տեղին չէ տարատեսակ կատակներ անել: Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստված է ,բոլորի Աստվածը,ով հավատում է Աստծուն իհարկե:

----------

Արծիվ (30.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ալֆան և Օմեգան, Աստծու Որդին


«Ալֆան և Օմեգան» գիտես չէ Քրիստոսից առաջ այդպիսի մականունով մարդ է եղել,նա գործել է հրաշքներ բուժել է մարդկանց ծնվել է դեկտեմբերի 21 ին մահացել 25 ին մեռնելուց երեք օր հետո հարություն է առել:Հըբը:
«Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը» հորինվածք ինչպիսին է վերևում նշվածս մարդը:

----------


## Արծիվ

ես կարծում եմ մեկը որ իրոք չհավատա Քրիստոսին ապա նա չի շարունակի բանավիճել այս թեմայի շուրջ ու սուս ու փուս յան կտա էս թեմայից, այնպես որ եթե անձամբ ես ցանկանում եմ գրառում անել այս թեմայի շուրջ ուրեմն կամ հավատում եմ որ նա աստված է կամ էլ ուզում եմ հավատամ նրան, այլապես ժամանակս չէի վատնի ու շարունակ պնդեի իմ ասածս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես կարծում եմ մեկը որ իրոք չհավատա Քրիստոսին ապա նա չի շարունակի բանավիճել այս թեմայի շուրջ ու սուս ու փուս յան կտա էս թեմայից, այնպես որ եթե անձամբ ես ցանկանում եմ գրառում անել այս թեմայի շուրջ ուրեմն կամ հավատում եմ որ նա աստված է կամ էլ ուզում եմ հավատամ նրան, այլապես ժամանակս չէի վատնի ու շարունակ պնդեի իմ ասածս:


Իսկ եթե չեմ հավատում ու պնդում եմ ասա՞ծս. այդ տարբերակը բացառվու՞մ է :Xeloq:

----------


## Աինի

Բարեկամներս, պետք չէ բանավիճել մի թեմայի շուրջ , որից դուք ընդհանրապես հեռու եք, Քրիստոսի մասին խեղաթյուրված կարծիքներ արտահայտել,չնշելովհավաստի աղբյուրներ, կներեք բայց դուք պարզապես դատարկաբանում եք... Գոյություն ունի Քրիստոսաբանություն և Աստվածաբանություն հասկացողություններ, որից դուք ինչպես երևում է բավականին անտեղյակ եք

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010), Արծիվ (30.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարեկամներս, պետք չէ բանավիճել մի թեմայի շուրջ , որից դուք ընդհանրապես հեռու եք, Քրիստոսի մասին խեղաթյուրված կարծիքներ արտահայտել,չնշելովհավաստի աղբյուրներ, կներեք բայց դուք պարզապես դատարկաբանում եք... Գոյություն ունի Քրիստոսաբանություն և Աստվածաբանություն հասկացողություններ, որից դուք ինչպես երևում է բավականին անտեղյակ եք


Կներեք ուղակի ինչու եք մտածում որ Դուք ավելի տեղյակ եք,էտ ինչ գիտեք որ օրինակ ես չգիտեմ խնդրում եմ լուսավորեք միտքս եթե իհարկե կարող եք:

----------

յոգի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Աինի

Հարգելի գայլ, նախ հիմա ինչ-որ գրում եմ, գրում եմ Աստվածաբանի խորհրդով, և այն ինչ կարդացի ինձ զայրացրեց, օր՝սա Քրիստոսն ինքը քրիստոնեա էր թե ոչ?  արդյոք սա անգրագիտության արգասիք չէ...

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգելի գայլ, նախ հիմա ինչ-որ գրում եմ, գրում եմ Աստվածաբանի խորհրդով, և այն ինչ կարդացի ինձ զայրացրեց, օր՝սա Քրիստոսն ինքը քրիստոնեա էր թե ոչ?  արդյոք սա անգրագիտության արգասիք չէ...


Խնդրում եմ մականունս մեծատառով գրեք,զայրացնողին դիմեք,ոչ թե բոլորին:

----------


## Աինի

Կներես մականունդ փոքրատառով գրելու համար, բոլորի գրածներն էլ զայրացնում են, որովհետև խեղաթյուրում են, Քրիստոնեական վարդապետությունը, ահա, թե որտեղից են ծնվում աղանդները,

----------

Արծիվ (30.11.2009), յոգի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Աինի

Կներեք, բայց որտեղից ձեզ այս խեղաթյուրված ինֆորմացիան՞

----------


## Gayl

> Կներես մականունդ փոքրատառով գրելու համար, բոլորի գրածներն էլ զայրացնում են, որովհետև խեղաթյուրում են, Քրիստոնեական վարդապետությունը, ահա, թե որտեղից են ծնվում աղանդները,


Պետք չի զայրանալ,պետք չի մտածել որ Ձեր ճշտից էն կողմ ճիշտ չկա հազար ու մի կարծիք կա այստեղ ամեն մեկը իրա անձնական կարծիքն է արտահայտում տես վերևում մեկն էլ գրել էր որ օձը չի խաբում,դե մարդը այդպես էր ընկալել իրողությունը եթե դուք Աստվածաբան եք ապա ձեր ճիշտը ասեք վերջապես ճշմարտությունը վիճելուց է պարզվում:

----------

յոգի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք, բայց որտեղից ձեզ այս խեղաթյուրված ինֆորմացիան՞


Ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա:

----------


## Աինի

1.Որ Հիսուսը սովորել է Եգիպտոսում և Տիբեթում,  2. Որ Քահանաները գիտեին Հիսուսի Մեսիա լինելու մասին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իմ ճշտին, դա միայն իմ «ճիշտը» չէ և իմ համոզմունքները հիմնված են Աստվածաշնչի վրա, հենց միայն Ջոզեֆ Սմիթի անձնական «ճշտի »պատճառով այսօր աշխարհը չի կարող ազատվել Մորմոններից,

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Աինի

Հիսուսը  սովորել  է  Տիբեթում,  Հնդկաստանում,  Եգիպտոսում  և  մի  քանի  այլ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  կենտրոններում:       


Ինչ գրավոր հիմք ունեք՞ այս համոզմունքն ունենալու համար՞

----------


## Gayl

> Հիսուսը  սովորել  է  Տիբեթում,  Հնդկաստանում,  Եգիպտոսում  և  մի  քանի  այլ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  կենտրոններում:       
> 
> 
> Ինչ գրավոր հիմք ունեք՞ այս համոզմունքն ունենալու համար՞


Չէ ես այդպիսի տեղեկություններ չունեմ,բայց ասողը ինչ որ հիմք ունի անկապ տեղը տառեր չի շարադրի և քանի որ գրավոր հիմքի մասին խոսք գնաց մի հարց էլ ես կտամ,որտեղ են Հին կտակարանի օրիգինալ գրվածքներ կա՞ն արդյոք այդպիսի գրեք,խոսքս այնպիսի գրքերի մասին է որոնք օրինակ ստեղծվել են Մովսեսի ձեռքով կամ մի օրինակ Եսայայի ձեռքով գրված մի աղբյուր ոչ թե վերարտագրված կամ հենց Հովհաննես Մարգարեի գրածը դե հնարավոր է իրենց աշակերտներին պատվիրած լինեն բայց դրանք էլ չկան ու ամենակարևորը որտեղից ձեզ Նոր կտակարանը օրինակ Ղուկասի Ավետարանը ու՞ր է դե իհարկե չկա չի էլ կարող լինել միշտ գտնում են մի ուրիշ գրվածք որ արվել է օրինակ մի 50 տարի հետո չկան օրիգինալ գրվածքներ:

----------

յոգի (30.11.2009)

----------


## Աինի

Ինչ ասեմ, եթե խոսքը գնաց օրիգինալներից, ու եթե ձեր մոտ ինչ-որ կասկածներ կլա դրանց գոյության վերաբերյալ, օր. չկա Գիլգամեշ էպոսի մասին օրիգինալներ, կան միայն բաբելական և խեթական կրկնօրինակները, ուրեմն ինչ եք կարծում պատմաբանները դրանք պետք է պարզապես անտեսեին և համարեին անվստահելի աղբյուր… Իսկ Ավետարանիչների ձեռագրերը կան և պահվում են թանգարանում Անգլիա, կոնկրետ, որ թանգարանում չգիտեմ, Մովսեսից պահպանված է Թոռա-ն, որն արտագրող դպիրները մահվան երդում էին տալիս արտագրելուց առաջ, և չէին համարձակվի արտագրելուց ինչ-որ բան փոխել

----------

Արծիվ (07.12.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացնում է,թե ինչպես կարելի է բանավիճել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ինքնության,կամ ավելի վատ` գոյության,  շուրջ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացնում է,թե ինչպես կարելի է բանավիճել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ինքնության,կամ ավելի վատ` գոյության,  շուրջ:


Իսկ ինչ է տեսել եք Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որ այդքան վստահ եք խոսում:

----------


## Մենուա

Հասարակ մահկանացու

----------


## յոգի

> Հիսուսը  սովորել  է  Տիբեթում,  Հնդկաստանում,  Եգիպտոսում  և  մի  քանի  այլ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  կենտրոններում:       
> 
> 
> Ինչ գրավոր հիմք ունեք՞ այս համոզմունքն ունենալու համար՞


Հարգելի Անի, առանց իմանալու թե որտեղից վերևում նշված ինֆորմացյան Հիսուսի մասին, չի կարելի զայրանալ...
Իսկ ին՞չ գիտեք, որ ձեր իմացած Աստվածաշունչը իրականությունն է, ես գիտեմ աստվածաշունչներ, որոնք իրար հակասում են և պատկանում են տարբեր քրիստոնեական աղանդների և բոլորն էլ պնդում են, թե իրենք են ճշմարիտը: Հիմա էլ դու էս բոլորին սխալ հանում, զայրանում ես բոլորի վրա և քոնն էս պնդում: Ինչով՞ էս համոզված, որ քոնն է ճիշտը և ոչ աղավաղվածը...

հ.գ.
շատ տեղեկություններ վերցված է աշխարհի ամենա հին գրվածքներից Վեդաներից, դեռ գոյություն չուներ ոչ մի հերյական աստվածաշունչ կամ կրոն Վեդաները կար, կա և կլինի...
Մինչ Հիսուսի հայտնությունը Նրա մասին հինգ հազար տարի առաջ գրի է առնվել Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում, սա որպես տեղեկություն, ով ինչպես ուզում է թող հասկանա...


http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...ist/Page1.html
եթե անգլերեն գիտես ապա խնդրեմ, կարդա...

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է մոդերավորման նպատակով: Թեմայից դուրս կատարված բոլոր գրառումների հեղինակները կստանան տուգանային միավորներ: Չի բացառվում նաև որոշ անդամների արգելափակումը:*

----------

Արծիվ (02.12.2009), Կարապետ (27.03.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման վերաբացվում է: Ժամանցային բնույթի վերջին գրառումները ջնջվել են, հեղինակները ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ: Մի քանի անդամներ նախազգուշացվել են, որ մոտ են արգելափակվելուն: Մի կարևոր դիտարկում. Հիսուս Քրիստոս բոլոր քրիստոնյաների պաշտամունքային կյանքում առանցքային և սրբազան նշանակություն ունի, հետևաբար ոչ քրիստոնյաներին խորհուրդ կտայի նույնիսկ ամենամերժողական մոտեցումներն արտահայտել չափավորության սահմաններում: Հակառակ պարագայում դրանք դիտվելու են որպես կոպիտ խախտումներ՝ համապատասխան հետևանքներով:*

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010), Tig (10.12.2009), Դատարկություն (07.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

շատ հետքրքիր է այդ ո՞վքերեն ասում որ Հիսուսը հասարակ մահկանացու է:

----------


## Tig

> շատ հետքրքիր է այդ ո՞վքերեն ասում որ Հիսուսը հասարակ մահկանացու է:


Հիսուսը հասարակ մահկանացու է եղել այնքանով, որքանով, որ ցանկացածիս նյութական մարմինն էլ վերջ ի վերջո հող է դառնում…
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, Հիսուսը երբեք էլ հասարակ չի եղել, նա հատուկ է եղել հենց իր «հասարակությամբ»… և կա

----------

VisTolog (27.04.2010), յոգի (23.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

> Հիսուսը հասարակ մահկանացու է եղել այնքանով, որքանով, որ ցանկացածիս նյութական մարմինն էլ վերջ ի վերջո հող է դառնում…
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, Հիսուսը երբեք էլ հասարակ չի եղել, նա հատուկ է եղել հենց իր «հասարակությամբ»… և կա


զարմանումեմ քեզ վրա: Փաստված է որ Հիսուսը եղել է ոչ-սովորական էակ:

----------


## Gayl

> զարմանումեմ քեզ վրա: Փաստված է որ Հիսուսը եղել է ոչ-սովորական էակ:


Ի՞նչ է արած :Shok: ,շատ չէ գոնե մի հատ փաստ,ընդամենը մեկ հատ:

----------


## Tig

> զարմանումեմ քեզ վրա: Փաստված է որ Հիսուսը եղել է ոչ-սովորական էակ:


Բայց ես ասեցի, որ սովորական էա՞կ էր /է/ : :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (27.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

* Բ
Այո՛, մենք կայինք Նրանից առաջ:

Սակայն աշխարհի լայնքի վրայով
Մի չտեսնըված մրրիկ էր անցել:

Հրեա մի գունատ՝
Քշված իր երկրից,
Օտարականի ու հյուրի տեսքով,
Ինքն իրեն տարավ աշխարհից աշխարհ:

Զորավոր էին աստվածները հին,
Այնքան զորավոր,
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում:

Իսկ խեղճ ու աղքատ այդ եբրայեցին
Եկավ շաղ տալու խոստումներ օդում,
Եկավ զինավառ գեղեցիկ ստով…

Միամիտ էին աստվածները հին,
Միամիտ անքա՛ն,
Որ ծարավն իրենց հագեցնում էին լոկ արյամբ զոհի
Եվ իրենց քաղցը՝ նույն զոհի մսով:

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ ասելու.
“Այս է մարմինն իմ. առեք ու կերեք:
Այս է արյունն իմ. ըմպեցեք սիրով”…

Ուղղամիտ էին աստվածները հին,
Ուղղամիտ էին՝
Պարզ դերձակի պես.
Իրենց հավատի հանդերձը նրանք
Միշտ ձեւում էին ճիշտ կյանքի վրա:

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ կարելու
Մի համընդհանուր-կախարդիչ հանդերձ,
Որով պիտի որ հավասարվեին
Ե՛վ վտիտ ու գեր,
Ե՛վ հաստ ու բարակ…
Ճշտախոս էին աստվածները հին,
Ճշտախոս էին՝
Երեխայի պես.
Մարդկանց մարդ էին նրանք անվանում,
Իսկ իրենց՝ աստված:

Իսկ եբրայեցին ասաց. “Մարդ եմ ես”՝
Եվ… դարձավ աստված՝
“Մարդ եմ” ասելով…

… Զորավոր էին աստվածները հին,
Այնքա՛ն զորավոր,
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում:
Իսկ պատմության մեջ կան ժամանակներ,
Երբ ով չի՛ ստում՝ պիտի կործանվի՜…

Գ
Եվ կործանվեցին աստվածները հին:

...Արամազդների, Միհրերի տեղակ,
Բոցբեղ-բոցմորուք շեկ Վահագներին փոխարինելու
Եկավ մի հրեա սևմորուք-սևբեղ,
Եվ Աստղիկների, Անահիտների ու Նանեների
Երեկվա տեղում այսօր հաստատեց
Իր մորը դալո՞ւկ, թե՞ ամոթահար:
Եվ կային նաեւ ազնիվ ճակատներ,
Որոնցով երբեք պարիսպ չե՜ս քանդի…
Աշխարհի վրա իշխում էր արդեն մի ճշմարտություն,
Որ հարյո՜ւր տարի,
Հարյուր ձի՛գ տարի
Չէր կարողանում իր ճշտությունը կարգին հաստատել.
Մի ճշմարտությո՛ւն,
Որ ամեն վայրկյան
Կամա-ակամա հերքում էր իրեն՝
Անվերջ բացելով իր մերկությունը
Եվ իսկությունը:

Իսկ իսկությո՜ւնը…

Հիսուսը,
Որ մի հրեա էր ազնիվ,
Արդեն շա՜տ վաղուց դարձել էր իրոք
Մի բյուզանդացի խորամանկ ու նենգ.
Եվ նոր հավատի եդեմ-դրախտի պաճուճանքի տակ
Հին Բյուզանդիոնը նոր հնարներով
Իր օտարակուլ դժոխքն էր տանում ուրիշ երկըրներ,
Իր կայսերական մականն էր զարկում աշխարհի մեջքին,
Ա՛յն խեղճ աշխարհի,
Որ զարկի ցավից նույնիսկ տնքալու իրավունք չուներ,
Եվ տնքոցի տեղ
Դեռ “ալելո՜ւա” պիտի որոտար:

Իսկ իսկությո՜ւնը…

Հավասարության ու եղբայրության ազնիվ քարոզով
Ուրիշի տուն ու երկիր էր մտնում
Օտար վարք ու բարք,
Օտար ծես ու կարգ:

Իսկ իսկություն չէ՞,
Որ զորքից հետո
Միշտ էլ լեզուն են մարտադաշտ հանում,
Եվ ինչ չի կարող ո՛չ մի զորք անել՝
Լեզուն է անում:
Իսկ իսկությո՜ւնը…*

_Պարույր Սեւակ
(տպագրվում է հատվածաբար)_

 :Think:

----------

Tig (28.12.2009), յոգի (27.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

> Բայց ես ասեցի, որ սովորական էա՞կ էր /է/ :


սովորական մահկանացու նշանակում է սովորական էակ:

----------


## razmik21

ԷԷԷԷ՜. ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մտածել, որ Հիսուսը սովորական մահկանացու է եղել: Աստվածաշունչ կարդացեք:

----------

mat94 (27.12.2009)

----------


## Monk

> * Բ
> Այո՛, մենք կայինք Նրանից առաջ:
> 
> Սակայն աշխարհի լայնքի վրայով
> Մի չտեսնըված մրրիկ էր անցել:
> 
> Հրեա մի գունատ՝
> Քշված իր երկրից,
> Օտարականի ու հյուրի տեսքով,
> ...


Հետո՞, Լիոն: Ես էլ սկսեմ Նարեկացու և Շնորհալու ստեղծագործությունները քոփի-փեյսթ անե՞լ: Ասելիք ունես, գրի, եղբայր, թե չէ եթե սկսենք Քրիստոսի մասին թեկուզ միայն հայ մեծերի գրածները դնել, կողքից մի քանի Դար Ակումբի կարիք էլ կզգացվի՝ այդ ամենը տեղավորելու համար:

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), mat94 (27.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

> ԷԷԷԷ՜. ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մտածել, որ Հիսուսը սովորական մահկանացու է եղել: Աստվածաշունչ կարդացեք


լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:  :Hands Up: 
ասում էին առաջ չէին թողնում եկեղեցի հաճախեինք, հիմա հո կարելի է, գնացեք և սովորեք:

----------


## Invisible man

Չեմ հասկանում... չէ ավելի ճիշտ չեմ ընդունու էս թեման: Ախր ստեղ քննարկելու բան չկա: :Angry2:  Ինչ ա նշանակում «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը» :Shok:  ախր պատասխանը միանշանակ է՝ Աստծո որդին՝ մեր Փրկիչը:
Հետո էլ հարցման մեջ տված 2 տարբերակները՝ Աստված և Աստծո որդի(?????????????): Պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ Քրիստոսը, Աստծո որդի լինելով, չի կարող Աստված չլինել (ոնց որ, օրինակ, մարդու որդին չի կարող կապիկ կամ գետաձի լինել:
Մի խոսքով, այս թեմայով խոսելն անգամ անիմաստ ա :Huh:

----------

mat94 (27.12.2009), Rammstein (28.12.2009)

----------


## GSK

Հիսուսին, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է հավատալ.
-եթե նա գոյություն ունի ու մենք չենք հավատում, մենք կորցնում ենք ամեն ինչ:
-եթե նա գոյություն չունի ու մենք հավատում ենք, մենք չենք կորցնում ոչինչ:

----------

mat94 (27.12.2009)

----------


## Invisible man

> Հիսուսին, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է հավատալ.
> -եթե նա գոյություն ունի ու մենք չենք հավատում, մենք կորցնում ենք ամեն ինչ:
> -եթե նա գոյություն չունի ու մենք հավատում ենք, մենք չենք կորցնում ոչինչ:


Իմ կարծիքով նման մոտեցումը կատեգորիկ անընդունելի է: Ոնց կարելի է Տիրոջը հավատալ «Կա-կա, չկա-հա ինչ անեմ» տխմար հայկական սկզբունքով:
Կամ հավատում ես՝անմնացորդ, քո ողջ էությամբ, կամ չես հավատում: Հա կամ էլ չինացի ես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## mat94

> Հիսուսին, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է հավատալ.
> -եթե նա գոյություն ունի ու մենք չենք հավատում, մենք կորցնում ենք ամեն ինչ:
> -եթե նա գոյություն չունի ու մենք հավատում ենք, մենք չենք կորցնում ոչինչ:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ:   :Wink:

----------


## mat94

> Մի խոսքով, այս թեմայով խոսելն անգամ անիմաստ ա


ճիշտես ասում: :Xeloq:

----------


## mat94

> Իմ կարծիքով նման մոտեցումը կատեգորիկ անընդունելի է: Ոնց կարելի է Տիրոջը հավատալ «Կա-կա, չկա-հա ինչ անեմ» տխմար հայկական սկզբունքով:


ի՞նչ կապ ուներ հայկականությունը:

----------


## Invisible man

> ի՞նչ կապ ուներ հայկականությունը:


Էն կապը ունի, որ օրինակ ոչ մի գերմանացի, լեհ, կամ չգիտեմ չիլիացի չի մտածի, թե Քրիստոսին հավատալուց ինքը ինչ ա կորցնում: :Wink:

----------


## mat94

> Էն կապը ունի, որ օրինակ ոչ մի գերմանացի, լեհ, կամ չգիտեմ չիլիացի չի մտածի, թե Քրիստոսին հավատալուց ինքը ինչ ա կորցնում


միթէ՞ հայերը մտածումեն:

----------


## Invisible man

> -եթե նա գոյություն ունի ու մենք չենք հավատում, մենք կորցնում ենք ամեն ինչ:
> -եթե նա գոյություն չունի ու մենք հավատում ենք, մենք չենք կորցնում ոչինչ:


Բա էս ինչ ա քո կարծիքով

----------


## Lion

> Հետո՞, Լիոն: Ես էլ սկսեմ Նարեկացու և Շնորհալու ստեղծագործությունները քոփի-փեյսթ անե՞լ: Ասելիք ունես, գրի, եղբայր, թե չէ եթե սկսենք Քրիստոսի մասին թեկուզ միայն հայ մեծերի գրածները դնել, կողքից մի քանի Դար Ակումբի կարիք էլ կզգացվի՝ այդ ամենը տեղավորելու համար:


Եղբայր, ասելիքս ես Սևակի խոսքերով ասացի :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> սովորական մահկանացու նշանակում է սովորական էակ:


Ճիշտա սովորական էակ: :Smile:  Այնքան սովորական, որ իր «սովորական» կյանքով ցանկացավ ցույց տալ, որ բոլարս էլ Աստծո որդիներն ենք, այնքան պարզ ու հասարակ, որ իր խոսքով ցանկացավ մեզ հասկացնել, որ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ցանկության դեպքում կարող է լինել իր նման պարզ, հասարակ ու առաքինի: Այնքան զորեղ, որ իր հանգստությամբ ցանկանում էր մեզ ցույց տալ, որ ամենամեծ զորությունը Սերն է: Այնքան մանկական միամտություն ուներ, որ իմանալով հանդդերձ, որ իր խոսքերն ու գործերը աղավաղելու են, միևնույն է հաղորդեց այն մեզ, մտածելով, որ կգա ժամանակը և մենք կհասկանանք իրեն: Նա սովորական չէ: Սովարականը այդքան էներգիա չէր կարող փոխանցել երկիր, որը արդեն 2000 տարուց ավել է անդրադառձվում է միլիոնավոր մարդկանց սրտերում, գիտակցաբար կամ ոչ գիտակցաբար, ճշմարիտ կամ թեկուզ և սխալ…
Նա այնքան էր սովորական, որ ցանկանում է հասկացնել մեզ, որ մենք նույնպես կարող ենք լինել իր նման սովորական էակներ… :Wink: 

հ.գ. դեռ կգա ժամանակը և մենք իրոք կհասկանանք նրան, կլինենք պարզ ու հասարակ և կսիրենք միմյանց…

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), յոգի (28.12.2009), Սելավի (29.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, բայց ինչու՞ եք էդպես ցավագին տանում այս թեմայի գոյությունը :Dntknw: :
Ես չգիտեմ՝ քանի անգամ եմ ասել, բայց նորից կասեմ, որ իմ համար կարևոր չի իր՝ Աստված կամ Աստծու որդի լինելը, որ ընդունեմ իր գաղափարների ՄԵԾ լինելը: Ինքը հենց իր գործերի, հումանիզմի համար է դարձել Աստծու որդի, ինչպես որ մենք ենք մեր ազգի հերոսներին աստվածացնում: Տարբերությունը այն է, որ նա համաշխարհային մասշտաբի մեծություն է, իսկ մեր հերոսները՝ միայն մեզ համար:

----------

Tig (28.12.2009), VisTolog (27.04.2010), Դատարկություն (28.12.2009), յոգի (28.12.2009), Շինարար (29.12.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ըստ Աստավծաշնիչի Հիսուսի ծննդյան տարևթիվը անհայտ է, խուսափելով Հերվրո դոսի հետապնդումներից  Հովսեփը ընտանիքով փախչում է Եգիպտոս ,այդ ժամանակ Հիսուսը պետք է եղած լիներ 1-ից 2 տարեեկան: Հավանաբար Հովսեփին երկար ժամանակ հաջողվել էր թաքնվել Հեվրոդոսից այդ է պատճառը ,որ նորածին երեխաներին սպանելու հրամանի մեջ նշում է մինչև 2 տարեկան հասակը:
34-ին Հեվրոդեսը մահացավ և լուրը հասավ Եգիպտոս, Հովսեփը որոշ ժամա նակ անց վերադարձավ իր ընտանիքով Նազարեթ , ըստ Աստվածաշնչի 34 թվականին Հիսուսը  հայրենիք վերադառնալու պահին  պետք է եղած լիներ 31- 32  տարեկան: 
Սակայն Հին Կտակարանը հայտնում է որ Հիսուսը արդեն չափահաս էր այսինքն 18-19 տարեկան երբ մահացավ հայրը Հովսեփը:
Հիսուսի մահապատիժը տեղի է ունեցել Հեվրոդ 1-ի և հոր Հովսեփի մահվանից  հետո և Պիղատոսի մահվանից առաջ ,որն էլ համապատասխանում է 35– 36 թվա կանները ընկած ժամանակահատվածին: 
Հեվրոդ 1-ի մահվան ժամանակ  Հիսուսը  չէր կարող լինել  31- 32   տարեկան քանի որ, Հին Կտակարանը նշում է, որ երբ մահացավ Հովսեփը Հիսուսը արդեն չափա հաս էր, այսինքն 18-19 տարեկան էր: 
Ամփոփելով շարադրվածը կարելի է ընդգծել հետևյալը  Հիսուսի տարիքի և դեպ քերի շարադրանքի մեջ կա մինչև 15 տարվա տարբերություն:
Ըթե մենք հիմք ընդունենք Հին Կտակարանի  պատմությունը այսինքն Հիսուսի վերադարձը Եգիպտոսից  որը համապատասխանում է Հեվրոդոսի մահվան տարե թվի հետ ստացվում է ,որ Հիսուսը տուն վերադառնալու պահին 12-13 տարեկան էր քանի որ, նա 13-14 տարեկանում վիճաբանում էր հոգևորականների հետ տաճա րում և սրան ավելացնենք որ Հեվրոդոսի մահվանից հետո մահանում է Հովսեփը և ապա Պիղատոսը ստացվւոմ է, որ Հիսուսին խաչել են 34-36թ.ընկած ժամանակա հատվածում 20-22 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Հիսուսի  մեզ հայտնի տարիքին: 
Բայց այս դեպքում նա չի համապատասխանում Պիղատոսի պատմության հետ որը ըստ ավանդապատման տեղի էր ունեցել 34-36թ.ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: 
Համաձայն մեկ ուրիշ ավանդապատման Հիսուսը ծնվել է մ-թ. առաջ 18-ին սեպ տեմբեր ամսին Երուսաղեմում ,նրա մայրը քրմուհի էր Երուսաղեմի տաճարում և սերում էր Դավթի տոհմից:
Այն բանից հետո երբ հայտնի դարձավ որ Մարիան հղիացել է հովանավորվեց բարձրաստիճան ազգականների կողմից և որոշվեց կնության տալ նրան Երուսաղե մից հեռու ապրող մի ազգականի , տաճարի ղեկավարությունը  համաձայնվեց այդ որոշման հետ:Ապագա երեխայի հայրը դարձավ եռեսուն ամյա Հովսեփը Նազա րեթից: 
Համաձայն այս տարբերակի Հիսուսից հետո Մարիան ունեցել է չորս տղա և երկու աղջիկ:Այդ ժամանակ այդ տարածքները պատկանում էին Սիրիային որի կեն տրոնն էր  Անտիոքը,այսեղ նստւոմ էր Հռոմի կողմից նշանակված փոխարքան իսկ 
Երուսաղեմում նստում էր Փոխարքայի ենթական :
Որպես առաջնեկ ծնողների փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ Հիսուսը դարձավ Երուսաղեմի տաճարի սպասավոր որը նրան հնարավորություն կտար օրինական ճանապարհով վերականգնել իր իշխանությունը և դառնալ Հրեաների թագավոր:
Հեվրոդոսի մահից հետո այսինքն 34 թվականին 12-14 տարեկանում Հիսուսը հայտ նըվում  է Երուսաղեմի տաճարում և որի խոսքը արդեն լսում էին: Հիսուսը արդեն չափահաս էր 18-19 տարեկան երբ մահացավ հայրը Հովսեփը,այսինքն Հովսեփը մահացել է հավանաբար 38-40 թվականներին 50 տարեկանում: Հոր մահվանից հետո 18-19 տարեկան հասակում  Հիսուսը  նվիրում է  իրեն կրոնական կյանքին և 14 տարի զբաղվում է քարոզչությամբ ,միչև իր մահապատիժը երբ 33 տարեկան էր այսինքն Հիսուսին խաչել են 53 թվականին 33 տարեկան հասակում: Այս տարբե րակում ստացվւոմ է, որ Հիսուսին խաչել են 52-53 թվականին ընկած ժամանա կահատվածում 33 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Պիղատոսի կառա վարման ժամանակաշրջանին: 
Մեկ այլ տարբերակում ավանդապատումները ասում են որ, 26 թվականիան Հիսուսը 44 տարեկան հասակում հեռացավ Ալեքսանդրիայից թողնելով այնտեղ հիշողություն որպես Սիրյական Ուսուցչի: 27 թվականիան Հիսուսը կարճ ժամա նակով  վերադարձավ տուն այնտեղ նա տեսավ միայն մորը  և կրտսեր քրոջը: 29  թվա կանիան Հիսսուսի փառքը տարածված էր ողջ Սիրիայով,նույն թվականին Հիսուսը իր  աշակերտներով հանդերձ  օթեվանեցին Երուսաղեմից քիչ հեռու բնակ վող իր մոտիկ ազգական Լազարի մոտ:  30 թվականին Հիսուսը մտավ տաճար և վեճի մեջ բռնվեց վաճառականների հետ: Ըստ Հռոմեական պատմիչների  Իսրաելի կառավարիչն էր Պիղատոսը նա կառավարել է 26-36 թվականներին : Հիսուսը մա հապատժի է ենթարկվել  նրա օրոք 34 –ից 36 թվականները ընկած ժամանակա հատվածում ապրիլի 7-ին:  Հետևաբար սա նշանակում է ,որ նրան հավանաբար խաչել են   53 տարտկան հասակում: 

Այսպիսով մենք ունենք երեք տարբերակ

Ա) Հիսուսին խաչել են 34-36 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 20-22 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Հիսուսի  մեզ հայտնի տարիքին: 

Բ) Հիսուսին խաչել են 52-53 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 33 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Պիղատոսի կառավարման ժամանա կաշրջանին:

Գ) Հիսուսը խաչել են 34–36 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Պիղա տոսի կառավարման ժամանակ, ապրիլի 7-ին,  53 տարտկան հասակում, ինչը հա կասում է Հիսուսի  մեզ հայտնի տարիքին:

----------


## Gayl

> Ա) Հիսուսին խաչել են 34-36 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 20-22 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Հիսուսի  մեզ հայտնի տարիքին: 
> 
> Բ) Հիսուսին խաչել են 52-53 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 33 տարեկան հասակում ինչը հակասում է Պիղատոսի կառավարման ժամանա կաշրջանին:
> 
> Գ) Հիսուսը խաչել են 34–36 թվականները ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Պիղա տոսի կառավարման ժամանակ, ապրիլի 7-ին,  53 տարտկան հասակում, ինչը հա կասում է Հիսուսի  մեզ հայտնի տարիքին:


Ինչու եք այդքան խճճում և վերջապես քո համար ինչ տարբերություն 33 ում ա խաչվել թե 53 ում,կամ էլ այդ ինչ մանրապատումներ են,որոնց վրա հիմնվում ես:

----------

Շինարար (29.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ամուսնացած ա եղել Մարիա Մագթաղինացու հետ ու մի հատ էլ երեխա են ունեցել… ինքն էլ խոր ծերություն մինչև ապրել ա… իրա գերեզմանը գտել են Երուսաղեմում… արձանագրություններն էլ ծայրից ծայր ամեն ինչ պատմում են… խաչելություն չի եղել

----------

VisTolog (27.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

*Mephistopheles,* "Քրիստոսի վերջին գայթակղությունը"... հզոր ֆիլմ է;

*Մեղապարտ* ջան, զարմանալի մի դիտարկում: Հերովդես I  Մեծը (մ.թ.ա. 40-37 տետրարխ, մ.թ.ա. 37-4` արքա) մահացել է *մ.թ.ա. 4 թվականին*; Հուսուսը, ինչպես հայտնի է, ծնվել է *մ.թ. 1 թվականին;* Այս ֆոնի վրա հարց է ծագում - ինչպես կարող էր Հերովդեսը Հիսուսին հալածել կամ էլ նրան ոչնչացնելու հրաման տար?

----------


## Gayl

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ամուսնացած ա եղել Մարիա Մագթաղինացու հետ ու մի հատ էլ երեխա են ունեցել… ինքն էլ խոր ծերություն մինչև ապրել ա… իրա գերեզմանը գտել են Երուսաղեմում… արձանագրություններն էլ ծայրից ծայր ամեն ինչ պատմում են… խաչելություն չի եղել


Դա ինչ արձանագրություններ են,որտեղից գիտես դրանց մասին:

----------

Invisible man (29.12.2009), Հարդ (29.12.2009), Շինարար (29.12.2009)

----------


## Invisible man

> Մեղապարտ ջան, զարմանալի մի դիտարկում: Հերովդես I  Մեծը (մ.թ.ա. 40-37 տետրարխ, մ.թ.ա. 37-4` արքա) մահացել է մ.թ.ա. 4 թվականին; Հուսուսը, ինչպես հայտնի է, ծնվել է մ.թ. 1 թվականին; Այս ֆոնի վրա հարց է ծագում - ինչպես կարող էր Հերովդեսը Հիսուսին հալածել կամ էլ նրան ոչնչացնելու հրաման տար?


Չէէէ է, քո ասած տվյալները ճիշտ ա, բայց մեզ հետաքրքրող Հերովդեսը՝ քո ասած մարդու ու իրա Մալֆակա կնոջ որդին ա՝ Հերովդես Արքելայոսը (Herod Archelaus) (ծնվել ա Ք.ա. 23թ.-ին, մահացել Ք.հ. 18թ.-ին) գահակալել ա Ք.ա. 4թ.- Ք. հ. 18թ.-ին: Հենց ինքն էլ հետապնդել Տիրոջը մանուկ ժամանակ: Փաստորեն Տերը Պաղեստին ա վերադարձել իրա մահից հետո Ք. հ. 18-19թթ.-ին: :Xeloq:

----------


## Lion

> Չէէէ է, քո ասած տվյալները ճիշտ ա, բայց մեզ հետաքրքրող Հերովդեսը՝ քո ասած մարդու ու իրա Մալֆակա կնոջ որդին ա՝ Հերովդես Արքելայոսը (Herod Archelaus) (ծնվել ա Ք.ա. 23թ.-ին, մահացել Ք.հ. 18թ.-ին) գահակալել ա Ք.ա. 4թ.- Ք. հ. 18թ.-ին: Հենց ինքն էլ հետապնդել Տիրոջը մանուկ ժամանակ: Փաստորեն Տերը Պաղեստին ա վերադարձել իրա մահից հետո Ք. հ. 18-19թթ.-ին:


Չէի ասի... Հիսուսի հետ կապված հիշատակվում է հենց Հերովդես I Մեծը (մ.թ.ա. 40-37 տետրարխ, մ.թ.ա. 37-4` արքա), այլ ոչ թե նրա որդին... :Think:  Ես մի փոքր փորփրեցի ինտերնետը ու կարծես ճիշտ եմ...

----------


## Jatagov

Շատ կներեք, Պարոնայք, բայց անիմաստ զրույցներ եք անում...........

----------


## Invisible man

> Չէի ասի... Հիսուսի հետ կապված հիշատակվում է հենց Հերովդես I Մեծը (մ.թ.ա. 40-37 տետրարխ, մ.թ.ա. 37-4` արքա), այլ ոչ թե նրա որդին... Ես մի փոքր փորփրեցի ինտերնետը ու կարծես ճիշտ եմ...


Էդ որտեղ ա հիշատակվում դէ մի հատ լինկ տուր:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ирод_I_Великий - Էս քո ասած թագավորը
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ирод_Архелай - Էս ել իմ ասածը

Ճիշտ ա ես ընդեղ սխալ էի գրել ինքը կառավարել մինչև Ք. հ. 6թ.-ը, ոչ թե մինչև Ք. հ.18թ.-ը, բայց հենց ետի ապացուցում ա, որ Մեղապարտի գրածը, որ 12-13 տարեկանում Հիսուսը եղել ա տաճարում՝Երուսաղեմում լրիվ էլ հնարավոր ա, որովհետև Նա Հրեաստան պիտի վետադարձած լիներ արդեն Ք. հ. 7թ.-ին՝ 7 տարեկանում :Ok:

----------


## Invisible man

> Շատ կներեք, Պարոնայք, բայց անիմաստ զրույցներ եք անում...........


Անիմաստ ա իմաստավոր բան ասա ու մեզ անիմաստներիս լուսավորի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ կներեք, Պարոնայք, բայց անիմաստ զրույցներ եք անում...........


Մի հատ թուլացի,եթե գրելուց առաջ չպտի մտածես ուրեմն աշխատի չգրես,սա քեզ շատ բարի խորհուրդ տվեցի:

----------


## Lion

> Էդ որտեղ ա հիշատակվում դէ մի հատ լինկ տուր:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ирод_I_Великий - Էս քո ասած թագավորը
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ирод_Архелай - Էս ել իմ ասածը
> 
> Ճիշտ ա ես ընդեղ սխալ էի գրել ինքը կառավարել մինչև Ք. հ. 6թ.-ը, ոչ թե մինչև Ք. հ.18թ.-ը, բայց հենց ետի ապացուցում ա, որ Մեղապարտի գրածը, որ 12-13 տարեկանում Հիսուսը եղել ա տաճարում՝Երուսաղեմում լրիվ էլ հնարավոր ա, որովհետև Նա Հրեաստան պիտի վետադարձած լիներ արդեն Ք. հ. 7թ.-ին՝ 7 տարեկանում


Տես, թե երբ է ծնվել Հիսուսը - 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иисус_Христос

մ.թ.ա. 4 թվից ոչ ուշ: Մի քիչ ներքև նայիր, տես, որ նրա ծննդի ամենաուշ թիվը իրոք էլ դա է;

Տես նաև ստեղ - 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Избиение_младенцев

թե ով էր երեխաների կոտորածի հեղինակը...

----------

Pagan_Angel (30.12.2009)

----------


## Invisible man

Lion. դու ճիշտ ես :Wink: , կարծես թե ինչ որ բան չի բռնում: Չգիտեմ, ՏերՀորը հարց եմ գրել էս թեմայով սպասեմ թե ինչ կպատասխանի :Think:

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, այդ հարցին ես վաղուց եմ հանդիպել, դեռ այն ժամանակներից, երբ աշխատում էի իմ գրքի 8 և 9 հատորների վրա: Ամենահավանական տեսակետն այն է, որ միջնադարում, երբ որոշել են անցնել հաշվարկի մեր սիստեմին, սխալ են պատկերացրել Հիսուսի ծննդյան տարին...

Այնուհանդերձ բավարար բացատրություն դեռևս չկա և տարօրինակ ձևով հենց մ.թ.ա. 4 թիվը պետք է հավասար լիներ մ.թ. 1 թվին:

Ավելի զվարճալի մի բան ասեմ - բոլորը սպասում էին 2000 թվին, հիշում եք? Իսկ իրականում պարզվում է, որ 2000 թիվը մենք արդեն անցկացրած ենք եղել 1995-1996 թվականներին  :Smile:

----------

Invisible man (29.12.2009), VisTolog (27.04.2010)

----------


## Invisible man

Շնորհակալ եմ, առաջ մի քանի անգամ ինձ ասել էին մեր թվականության սիստեմի և Քրիստոսի տարիքի մեջ մի քանի տարվա տարբերություն կա, բայց ես միշտ անլուրջ եմ վերաբերվել այդ թեմային:
Բայց դու ինձ հակառակում համոզեցիր :Good:

----------


## Invisible man

> Ավելի զվարճալի մի բան ասեմ - բոլորը սպասում էին 2000 թվին, հիշում եք? Իսկ իրականում պարզվում է, որ 2000 թիվը մենք արդեն անցկացրած ենք եղել 1995-1996 թվականներին


Իրոք որ, չէի մտածել :Smile:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ում հետաքրքրում է կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ կարդալ հետեվյալ հոդվածը
Анализ происхождения христианской религии и христианской церкви как общественной формации
(քրիստոնեության առաջացման եվ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու ձեվավորման անալիզ)

այս թեմայով իմ հանդիպած լավագույն հոդվածներից է

----------

Invisible man (30.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դա ինչ արձանագրություններ են,որտեղից գիտես դրանց մասին:


Ինչ տարբերություն ապեր, կարող ա՞ դրանից բան փոխվի

----------


## Հարդ

> Ինչ տարբերություն ապեր, կարող ա՞ դրանից բան փոխվի


Տարբերուփյուն չկա, ուղղակի ես էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ հողը փայտ ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տարբերուփյուն չկա, ուղղակի ես էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ հողը փայտ ա


սա այդ դեպքը չի…որ ամուսնացած եղավ դու էլ չե՞ս հավատալու նրան… եթե երեխա է ունեցել ուրեմն նրա ասածնրը սուտ ե՞ն… եթե խաչված չի ուրեմն նվիրված չի՞ իր գաղափարներին…

… եթե դու այս հարցերից որևէ մեկին պատասխանես "այո" ապա դա նշանակում է որ դու իրականում Հիսուսի ուսմունքը չես հասկանում այլ կուրորեն հետևում ես նրա անձնական կյանքին… ինչպես ասենք Բրիտնի Սպիրզի կյանքին…

----------

VisTolog (27.04.2010), յոգի (30.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ տարբերություն ապեր, կարող ա՞ դրանից բան փոխվի


Իմ մոտ ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է թե որտեղից այդպիսի տվյալներ:

----------


## Gayl

> սա այդ դեպքը չի…որ ամուսնացած եղավ դու էլ չե՞ս հավատալու նրան… եթե երեխա է ունեցել ուրեմն նրա ասածնրը սուտ ե՞ն… եթե խաչված չի ուրեմն նվիրված չի՞ իր գաղափարներին…
> 
> … եթե դու այս հարցերից որևէ մեկին պատասխանես "այո" ապա դա նշանակում է որ դու իրականում Հիսուսի ուսմունքը չես հասկանում այլ կուրորեն հետևում ես նրա անձնական կյանքին… ինչպես ասենք Բրիտնի Սպիրզի կյանքին…


Հենց այդպես էլ կա շատերը վախենում են,պատկերացնու՞մ ես,եթե պարզվի որ նա Աստծո որդին չի,իսկ նրա գաղափարները ես իմ ինչեր չեն դու ինքդ էլ որ քեզ նվիրես այդպիսի գործի կարող ա ավելի հանճարեղ բան ստեղծես միայն թե ամենակարևորը տպավորությունն է,եթե օրինակ կարողանաս հիվանդներին ձեռքի մեկ հպումով բուժես իսկ մեռածին կենդանություն տաս ապա քո ամեն մի ասածը ճշմարտության տեղ կնդունեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ մոտ ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է թե որտեղից այդպիսի տվյալներ:


Մեզ մոտ մի ֆիլմ էր ցուցադրվել, վավերագրական և ամբողջ կղերականությունը արշավ էր սկսել դրա դեմ… եթե գտնեմ կուղղարկեմ քեզ… բայց դրան էլ լուրջ մի վերաբերվի… չնայած շատ հավանական է որ այդպես էլ եղել է

----------


## Gayl

> Մեզ մոտ մի ֆիլմ էր ցուցադրվել, վավերագրական և ամբողջ կղերականությունը արշավ էր սկսել դրա դեմ… եթե գտնեմ կուղղարկեմ քեզ… բայց դրան էլ լուրջ մի վերաբերվի… չնայած շատ հավանական է որ այդպես էլ եղել է


Ախպերս հավատալ չհավատալու հարց չկա ուղակի հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչ փաստերի հիման վրա են այդպիսի բաներ ասեն,մեկա ես այդպիսի բաների մեջ չեմ խորանում:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.12.2009)

----------


## Catherine

Հիսուսը հասարակ էակ չի եղել, դա հաստատ է: Իսկ թե ուր է եղել և ինչ է արել անհայտ  14 տարիների ընթացքում, ոչ ոք չգիտի: Իսկ եթե պարզվի թե ուր է եղել և ինչով է զբաղվել, ապա կարելի է եղրահանգել ինչպիսի առհասարակություն է ունեցել:

----------


## Gayl

> Հիսուսը հասարակ էակ չի եղել, դա հաստատ է: Իսկ թե ուր է եղել և ինչ է արել անհայտ  14 տարիների ընթացքում, ոչ ոք չգիտի: Իսկ եթե պարզվի թե ուր է եղել և ինչով է զբաղվել, ապա կարելի է եղրահանգել ինչպիսի առհասարակություն է ունեցել:


Իրականաում 14 ից 30 ը նույնպես հայտնի չի:

----------


## Catherine

> Իրականաում 14 ից 30 ը նույնպես հայտնի չի:


Ես վարկած եմ լսել, որ հնարավոր է Տիբեթում է եղել, չնայած ապացույցներ չկան:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես վարկած եմ լսել, որ հնարավոր է Տիբեթում է եղել, չնայած ապացույցներ չկան:


Ամեն ինչ էլ կարող է լինել,հազար ու մի վարկածներ կան:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կրոնական և դավանաբանական խնդիրները կապված Հիսուսի երևույթի հետ այսպես թե այնպես պարզ է :Այն դոգմա է ցանկացած քրիստոնեականի համար և այլ կերպ լինել չի կարող:
Ես մի քիչ չափը անցնում եմ և մտնում եմ մի դաշտ որտեղ 1700 տարի առաջ խոպան էր:
Ասում են  Հիսուսին խաչել են  և նա անգերեզման է:
Հնդիկները ասում են Հիսուսին չեն խաչել  և նա անգերեզման չէ և մատնանշում են գերեզմանը:
Ասում են նա խաչվել է երբ 33 տարեկան էր բայց ամենա թույլ ուսումնասիրությունը ժխտում է հայտնի տարիքը:
Հիմա ինչ անեմ հավատամ կուրորեն թե հավատամ սրտով թե հավատամ գիտակցությամբ :

----------


## Gayl

> Կրոնական և դավանաբանական խնդիրները կապված Հիսուսի երևույթի հետ այսպես թե այնպես պարզ է :Այն դոգմա է ցանկացած քրիստոնեականի համար և այլ կերպ լինել չի կարող:
> Ես մի քիչ չափը անցնում եմ և մտնում եմ մի դաշտ որտեղ 1700 տարի առաջ խոպան էր:
> Ասում են  Հիսուսին խաչել են  և նա անգերեզման է:
> Հնդիկները ասում են Հիսուսին չեն խաչել  և նա անգերեզման չէ և մատնանշում են գերեզմանը:
> Ասում են նա խաչվել է երբ 33 տարեկան էր բայց ամենա թույլ ուսումնասիրությունը ժխտում է հայտնի տարիքը:
> Հիմա ինչ անեմ հավատամ կուրորեն թե հավատամ սրտով թե հավատամ գիտակցությամբ :


Գիտակցությամբ և հետո սրտով, բայց առաջինը գիտակցելն է: Մեղապարտ  ինձ կներես բայց դու շատ ես խճճվում այսօր ամեն պահի ինչ որ տեսություններ են առաջ գալիս ու դու կարող ա ընդհանրապես չկողմնորոշվես, վերձրու քո համար ամենապետքականը, եթե հավատում ես Հիսուսի գոյությանը, եթե հավատում ես որ նա Աստծո որդին է, եթե ընդունում ես նրա խոսքը ուրեմն մանր բաների հետևից մի ընկի, թե չէ կարող ա փորփրես ու հասկանաս որ միֆ ա և հիասթափվես,եթե քո համար Քրիստոսի խոսքը արժեք ունի ուրեմն սիրիր, դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունեն շատ աղբյուրներ ու մեկը մեկից տարբեր:

----------


## Դիդո

> Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը


Շատ տաղանդավոր ֆոկուսնիկ է :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Գիտակցությամբ և հետո սրտով, բայց առաջինը գիտակցելն է: Մեղապարտ  ինձ կներես բայց դու շատ ես խճճվում այսօր ամեն պահի ինչ որ տեսություններ են առաջ գալիս ու դու կարող ա ընդհանրապես չկողմնորոշվես, վերձրու քո համար ամենապետքականը, եթե հավատում ես Հիսուսի գոյությանը, եթե հավատում ես որ նա Աստծո որդին է, եթե ընդունում ես նրա խոսքը ուրեմն մանր բաների հետևից մի ընկի, թե չէ կարող ա փորփրես ու հասկանաս որ միֆ ա և հիասթափվես,եթե քո համար Քրիստոսի խոսքը արժեք ունի ուրեմն սիրիր, դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունեն շատ աղբյուրներ ու մեկը մեկից տարբեր:


Այն հայրը որը կզոհաբերի իր զավակին ,ուրիշի զավակներին կզոհաբերի պաչկեքով: Այստեղ մի բան այն չէ:
Ամբողջ կրոնական աշխարհի համար Հիսուսը ընդունելի  է  ,հակա քրիստոնեա օրթոդոքս հրեաներն և հակա քրիստոբեա իսլամական ֆուդամենտալիստները նույնպես ընդունում են Քրիստոսի էությունը:Բայց նրանցից ոչ մեկը չի ընդունում Հիսուսի Աստծո զավակ լինելու հանգամանքը  և նրանք ունեն հստակ տեսակետ:
Իսկ ահա Հիսուսից 400 հետո ինչ որ կրոնականներ ելնելով ինչ որ բանից հայտարարեցին նրան Աստծու որդի  երբ նա ըստ հրեաների Մեսիա է ,ըստ առաջն քրիստոներաների Վարդապետ ըստ Մահմեդականների Առաքյալ:
Մտածելու բան է

----------

Gayl (30.01.2010), յոգի (29.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Այն հայրը որը կզոհաբերի իր զավակին ,ուրիշի զավակներին կզոհաբերի պաչկեքով: Այստեղ մի բան այն չէ:
> Ամբողջ կրոնական աշխարհի համար Հիսուսը ընդունելի  է  ,հակա քրիստոնեա օրթոդոքս հրեաներն և հակա քրիստոբեա իսլամական ֆուդամենտալիստները նույնպես ընդունում են Քրիստոսի էությունը:Բայց նրանցից ոչ մեկը չի ընդունում Հիսուսի Աստծո զավակ լինելու հանգամանքը  և նրանք ունեն հստակ տեսակետ:
> Իսկ ահա Հիսուսից 400 հետո ինչ որ կրոնականներ ելնելով ինչ որ բանից հայտարարեցին նրան Աստծու որդի  երբ նա ըստ հրեաների Մեսիա է ,ըստ առաջն քրիստոներաների Վարդապետ ըստ Մահմեդականների Առաքյալ:
> Մտածելու բան է


Եթե այդպես է սկսիր ամենասկզբից, նախ ապացուցիր նրա գոյությունը, որը իրականում շատ բարդ խնդիր է:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Որտեղի՞ց այսպիսի ինֆորմացիա


*Աստուածաշնչից[Աստվածաշնչից]*




> Որտեղի՞ց այսպիսի ինֆորմացիա


Այն մարդը, ով Աստծուն ձեռք է առնում և փորձում է՝ շատ վատ վերջ է ունենում

----------


## Կարապետ

> Շատ տաղանդավոր ֆոկուսնիկ է



Դե իհարկե, այքան ֆոկուսնիկեր գիտես, որ մեռած մարդուն կենդանացնում են:
Մի քանիսի համարը տու՛ր

----------

Rammstein (27.03.2010), Sophie (29.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե իհարկե, այքան ֆոկուսնիկեր գիտես, որ *մեռած մարդուն կենդանացնում են:*
> Մի քանիսի համարը տու՛ր


Փաստորեն դու դրանո՞վ ես հավատում, որ ինքը աստված էր, կամ աստծո որդի: :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Աստուածաշնչից[Աստվածաշնչից]*
> Այն մարդը, ով Աստծուն ձեռք է առնում և փորձում է՝ շատ վատ վերջ է ունենում


Բա ասում եք՝ Աստված սիրու՞մ է քեզ:
Եվ հետո... ես Աստծու անունը տվե՞լ եմ: Ես Հիսուս Քրիստոսից էի խոսում:

----------

Ungrateful (27.03.2010), VisTolog (27.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> *Աստուածաշնչից[Աստվածաշնչից]*
> 
> 
> *Ան մարդը, ով Աստծուն ձեռք է առնում և փորձում է*՝ *շատ վատ վերջ է ունենում*


Դրա համարա ինետս էտքան վատ :Cray:

----------


## The_only_one

Ովա՞ էս հարցումը կազմել: Կներեք բայց ահավոր անգրագետ տարբերակներ են: Իրեն՝ քրիստոնյա ազգերից առաջինը համարող ազգը ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունի քրիստոնեության մասին :Sad:

----------

Vaho (11.04.2010), Կարապետ (27.03.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Բա ասում եք՝ Աստված սիրու՞մ է քեզ:
> Եվ հետո... ես Աստծու անունը տվե՞լ եմ: Ես Հիսուս Քրիստոսից էի խոսում:


Աստված չի ներում այլ Հիսուսն է ներում: [Կարդա՛ Հին Կտակարանում]
Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է. և եթե մեկը քո որդուն {վիրավորի} դու ինչ կանես?

----------


## Կարապետ

> Դրա համարա ինետս էտքան վատ


Խոսքը ինետի մասին չի այլ շատ ավելի սարսափելիի

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված չի ներում այլ Հիսուսն է ներում: [Կարդա՛ Հին Կտակարանում]
> Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է. և եթե մեկը քո որդուն {վիրավորի} դու ինչ կանես?


Չբռնե՞մ վիրավորեմ, տենանք ինչ կլինի հետս :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Կար ջան, դու արդեն կույր հավատացյալներից ես: Ահավասիկ դու ետդարձի ճանապար չունես  :Scenic:

----------


## davidus

> *Աստված չի ներում այլ Հիսուսն է ներում: [Կարդա՛ Հին Կտակարանում]*
> Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է. և եթե մեկը քո որդուն {վիրավորի} դու ինչ կանես?


Ապեր, հին կտակարանում հիսուսի մասին հիշատակություն կա???  :Shok:

----------

VisTolog (28.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> *Աստուածաշնչից[Աստվածաշնչից]*
> 
> 
> 
> Այն մարդը, ով Աստծուն ձեռք է առնում և փորձում է՝ շատ վատ վերջ է ունենում


Ի՞նչ գիտես: Մի տեղ կարդացել ես ինչ-որ մեկի գրածը, ու սկսել հավատա՞լ: Չասես, թե աստվածա դա գրել, որովհետև չես կարող ապացուցել: Շատ վատ վերջ էլ ո՞վա ունեցել: Տենց մարդ գիտե՞ս, համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ աստծուն (կամ նրա որդուն..) վիրավորելու համարա տենց եղել:

----------


## Vook

> Ապեր, հին կտակարանում հիսուսի մասին հիշատակություն կա???


Հիշատակում չգիտեմ, բայց մարգարեություն՝ որքան ասես կա։

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (28.03.2010), Կարապետ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չբռնե՞մ վիրավորեմ, տենանք ինչ կլինի հետս


Չէ, չէ. վիրավորել պետք չէ: Ինչ իմաստ կա վիրավորել նրան, ով որ իրականում գոյություն չունի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ, չէ. վիրավորել պետք չէ: Ինչ իմաստ կա վիրավորել նրան, ով որ իրականում գոյություն չունի:


Հենց դրա համար. ապացուցել, որ գոյություն չունի. . .  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հենց դրա համար. ապացուցել, որ գոյություն չունի. . .


Այսինքն ո՞նց  :LOL:  Ուզում ես ասես, որ բռնում ես վիրավորում, եթե գոյություն ունեցավ, պիտի քեզ հետ մի վատ բան կատարվի՞:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Օֆտոպը դադարեցրե՛ք:*

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հիշատակում չգիտեմ, բայց մարգարեություն՝ որքան ասես կա։


երևի հարցս ճիշտ չեմ ձևակերպել: ճիշտ ես, մարգարեություններ կան..... ուղղակի ասածս այն էր, որ ոչ մի տեղ չի ասում, թե



> Աստված չի ներում այլ Հիսուսն է ներում


նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում

----------


## Vook

> .....................
> նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում


Դե աս էլ երևի փոքրիկ սայթակում  էր մեր Կարապետի կողմից։Բան չկա։ :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Դե աս էլ երևի փոքրիկ սայթակում  էր մեր Կարապետի կողմից։Բան չկա։


Սայթակում չէր: 
Եհովա անունը միայն իրավունք ունեին տալ Քահանայապետերը:
Կարող ես հաշվել, թե՞ Աստված քանի անգամ է աշխարհը կործանել մինչև Հիսուսի ծնվելը

----------


## Vook

> Կարող ես հաշվել, թե՞ Աստված քանի անգամ է աշխարհը կործանել մինչև Հիսուսի ծնվելը


Մեկ ջրհեղեղ ա եղել Կարապետ ջան։Էդ ա։

----------


## VisTolog

> Սայթակում չէր: 
> Եհովա անունը միայն իրավունք ունեին տալ Քահանայապետերը:
> Կարող ես հաշվել, թե՞ Աստված քանի անգամ է աշխարհը կործանել մինչև Հիսուսի ծնվելը


Իմ ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն  :Jpit:  4 անգամ: Բայց դա նա չի արել, այլ մարդիկ:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Մեկ ջրհեղեղ ա եղել Կարապետ ջան։Էդ ա։


Մենակ այդ չի:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Իմ ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն  4 անգամ: Բայց դա նա չի արել, այլ մարդիկ:


Մարդիկ են արել, Աստված էլ չի ներել

----------


## Կարապետ

> Կար ջան, դու արդեն կույր հավատացյալներից ես: Ահավասիկ դու ետդարձի ճանապար չունես


Սա ա ճիշտը: Հաշվի առնելով այն հրաշքները, որ Աստված իմ համար է արել՝ Իմ ինչինա պետք ետդարձի ճանապարը:
__________________________
Այս թեմայում ամեն մարդ ուզումա ապացուցած լինի, որ ինքնա ճիշտը, բայց ոչ ոք էլ ճիշտ չի՝ ճիշտը միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսն ա ու նրա գոյությունը

----------


## Vook

> Աստված չի ներում այլ Հիսուսն է ներում: [Կարդա՛ Հին Կտակարանում]
> Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է. և եթե մեկը քո որդուն {վիրավորի} դու ինչ կանես?


Իմ կրտսեր եղբայր երևի հաստատ ուզում էիր ասել որ Աստված Հիսուսի  արյան գնով է ներում։ :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> *Սա ա ճիշտը:* Հաշվի առնելով այն հրաշքները, որ Աստված իմ համար է արել՝ Իմ ինչինա պետք ետդարձի ճանապարը:
> __________________________
> Այս թեմայում ա*մեն մարդ ուզումա ապացուցած լինի, որ ինքնա ճիշտը*, բայց ոչ ոք էլ ճիշտ չի՝ *ճիշտը միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսն ա* ու նրա գոյությունը


 Ընդունեցիր, որ *կույր* հավատացյալ ես, այսինքն աչքերդ *փակ* ես հավատում: Եթե ես էլ մի քանի «ֆոկուս» անեմ, (չասես, թե քո հետ եղածները ֆոկուսներ չեն եղել..) որը քո կյանքը դեպի լավ կողմը հիմնովի կփոխի, ես կարողա՞ քո համար աստված դառնամ: :Think: 


Դու հենց դրանով էլ քո ճիշտն ես ուզում առաջ տանես` հ.ք-ը ճիշտն է և ճշմարիտ ուղին:

Երբ հավատացյալը մեծ դժբախտությունա ունենում, ինքը մեղադրումա աստծուն ու երես թեքում նրանից:
Երբ նույն հավատացյալը մեծ հաջողություն կամ սպասված բանա ունենում, որը նա հետո անվանումա հրաշք, իր հավատքն ավելիա խորանում կամ նրա սերն ավելիա ավելանում աստծու նկատմամբ: Ստացվեց, ոնցոր երեխային երբ ծնողը չի առնում թանկանոց խաղալիքը, երեխան նեղանում ու երեսա թեքում ծնողից, բայց երբ այդ նույն ծնողը երեխայի համար կրկնապատիկ անգամ ավելի լավ բանա առնում, երեխան «վերադառնումա» իր ծնողի մոտ, որպես նրան շատ սիրող մեկը:  :Pardon:

----------


## Կարապետ

*Խնդրում եմ թեման փակե՛լ*

----------

Արծիվ (29.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարդիկ են արել, Աստված էլ չի ներել


Եթե ես ընկնեմ ջուրը, ու խեղդվեմ, պետքա ասեք «ինքնա խեղդվել, աստված էլ չի ներե՞լ»:

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աստված, եթե մարդ ինքնա նախկինում (ու նաև հիմա) ստեղծում ու կործանում իր ապագան.. դե աստված էլ նայումա էլի:

Այս ամենից երևումա մի բան -  Աստված սիրում է քեզ   :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> *Խնդրում եմ թեման փակե՛լ*


 Խի՞ :Think: 
Չլինի փակուղում հայտնվեցիր  :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Իմ կրտսեր եղբայր երևի հաստատ ուզում էիր ասել որ Աստված Հիսուսի  արյան գնով է ներում։


Երևի :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Ընդունեցիր, որ *կույր* հավատացյալ ես, այսինքն աչքերդ *փակ* ես հավատում: Եթե ես էլ մի քանի «ֆոկուս» անեմ, (չասես, թե քո հետ եղածները ֆոկուսներ չեն եղել..) որը քո կյանքը դեպի լավ կողմը հիմնովի կփոխի, ես կարողա՞ քո համար աստված դառնամ:
> 
> 
> Դու հենց դրանով էլ քո ճիշտն ես ուզում առաջ տանես` հ.ք-ը ճիշտն է և ճշմարիտ ուղին:
> 
> Երբ հավատացյալը մեծ դժբախտությունա ունենում, ինքը մեղադրումա աստծուն ու երես թեքում նրանից:
> Երբ նույն հավատացյալը մեծ հաջողություն կամ սպասված բանա ունենում, որը նա հետո անվանումա հրաշք, իր հավատքն ավելիա խորանում կամ նրա սերն ավելիա ավելանում աստծու նկատմամբ: Ստացվեց, ոնցոր երեխային երբ ծնողը չի առնում թանկանոց խաղալիքը, երեխան նեղանում ու երեսա թեքում ծնողից, բայց երբ այդ նույն ծնողը երեխայի համար կրկնապատիկ անգամ ավելի լավ բանա առնում, երեխան «վերադառնումա» իր ծնողի մոտ, որպես նրան շատ սիրող մեկը:


Գրածդ չկարդացի ու չեմ էլ ուզում:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ընդունեցիր, որ *կույր* հավատացյալ ես, այսինքն աչքերդ *փակ* ես հավատում: Եթե ես էլ մի քանի «ֆոկուս» անեմ, (չասես, թե քո հետ եղածները ֆոկուսներ չեն եղել..) որը քո կյանքը դեպի լավ կողմը հիմնովի կփոխի, ես կարողա՞ քո համար աստված դառնամ:
> 
> 
> Դու հենց դրանով էլ քո ճիշտն ես ուզում առաջ տանես` հ.ք-ը ճիշտն է և ճշմարիտ ուղին:
> 
> Երբ հավատացյալը մեծ դժբախտությունա ունենում, ինքը մեղադրումա աստծուն ու երես թեքում նրանից:
> Երբ նույն հավատացյալը մեծ հաջողություն կամ սպասված բանա ունենում, որը նա հետո անվանումա հրաշք, իր հավատքն ավելիա խորանում կամ նրա սերն ավելիա ավելանում աստծու նկատմամբ: Ստացվեց, ոնցոր երեխային երբ ծնողը չի առնում թանկանոց խաղալիքը, երեխան նեղանում ու երեսա թեքում ծնողից, բայց երբ այդ նույն ծնողը երեխայի համար կրկնապատիկ անգամ ավելի լավ բանա առնում, երեխան «վերադառնումա» իր ծնողի մոտ, որպես նրան շատ սիրող մեկը:


 Հետաքրքիր է, դու, որ էսպես խոսում ես, հիմա կուրությամբ ինչ - որ բանի չես հավատում/ հավատացել/ հավատալու՞:

----------

Vook (28.03.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Խի՞
> Չլինի փակուղում հայտնվեցիր


Սա անիմաստ թեամայա ու բոլորն էլ այս թեմայից հետո մնում են նույն կարծիքին, ապա ինչ իմաստ ունի այս թեման:
Իմ հավատքը, սերը Աստծո և Հիսուսի հանդեպ այս թեմայից հետո. ավելի ավելացավ

----------

Invisible man (28.03.2010), Vook (28.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետաքրքիր է, դու, որ էսպես խոսում ես, հիմա կուրությամբ ինչ - որ բանի չես հավատում/ հավատացել/ հավատալու՞:


 Ոչ: Ինձ պետք չի ինչ-որ բանի կուրորեն հավատալ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սա անիմաստ թեամայա ու բոլորն էլ այս թեմայից հետո մնում են նույն կարծիքին, ապա ինչ իմաստ ունի այս թեման:
> Իմ հավատքը, սերը Աստծո և Հիսուսի հանդեպ *այս թեմայից հետո. ավելի ավելացավ*


շաբլոն դարձած խոսքեր:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ոչ: Ինձ պետք չի ինչ-որ բանի կուրորեն հավատալ:


 Իսկ գուցե հավատում ես, բայց չգիտե՞ս, որ կուրորեն ես հավատում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ գուցե հավատում ես, բայց չգիտե՞ս, որ կուրորեն ես հավատում:


Երևի նկատի ունես, որ կուրորեն հավատում եմ նրան, որ աստված գոյություն չունի:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Երևի նկատի ունես, որ կուրորեն հավատում եմ նրան, որ աստված գոյություն չունի:


Չէ: Նկատի ունեմ, որ կյանքում երևույթներ կան, որ պիտի հավատաս կամ ընդունես առանց մանրամասնությունների մեջ խորանալու, պիտի հավատաս, որ դա էդպես է ու վերջ, որովհետև եթե սկսես խորանալ, ոչնչի չես հասնի, կհանգես նրան, որ ավելի լավ է չմտածել դրա մասին ու շարունակել հավատալ ու անվանել երևույթը էնպես, ոնց անվանել ես մտածելուց առաջ:

----------

Rammstein (28.03.2010), Կարապետ (29.06.2010), Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ: Նկատի ունեմ, որ կյանքում երևույթներ կան, որ պիտի հավատաս կամ ընդունես առանց մանրամասնությունների մեջ խորանալու, պիտի հավատաս, որ դա էդպես է ու վերջ, որովհետև եթե սկսես խորանալ, ոչնչի չես հասնի, կհանգես նրան, որ ավելի լավ է չմտածել դրա մասին ու շարունակել հավատալ ու անվանել երևույթը էնպես, ոնց անվանել ես մտածելուց առաջ:


 Կան, բայց ոչ այս դեպքում..  :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Կան, բայց ոչ այս դեպքում..


Ախր ինչի՞ ոչ հենց այս դեպքի համար:
Լավ Վիստ ջան,  ասելս ոչ թե նա է, որ ինչ-որ բան քեզ ապացուցեմ, այլ ասեմ, որ չարժե էդ «կուրորեն հավատալով» ծիծաղել մեր վրա, մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ բանի կուրորեն հավատում ենք, եթե չենք հավատում Աստծուն, կարողա հավատում ենք, որ թեկուզ պարզ օրինակ` «լավ օրեր կգան» կամ «մի օր երջանիկ կլինենք» կամ սրա պես հազար ու մի այլ բաներ (այդ թվում նաև շատ ավելի լուրջ հասկացություններ): 

Եվ դու պատկերացրու, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը փորձի էն ամենի վրա, ինչին որ դու հավատում ես` ծիծաղել, դու կըմբոստանաս, եթե չհակառակվես էլ, գոնե քեզ մի փոքր վիրավորված կզգաս: Ասում եմ, որ հենց թեկուզ` Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունը փոքրատառ գրելուց առաջ մտածես, որ կան մարդիկ, որ նրան հավատում են ու եթե Հ.Ք.-ն նույնիսկ Աստծո որդի էլ չի, հաստատ Ինքը Իր փիլիսոփայությամբ ու Իր մարդկային արժեքներով արժանի ա  մեծատառով գրվելուն:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010), Tig (29.03.2010), Vook (28.03.2010), Կարապետ (29.06.2010), Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հրեական լեգենդի հերոսը։ Որը իբր իր արյունը տվեց հանուն մարդկության, ըստ իս լրիվ անիմաստ։ Մեկ է Երկիր մոլորակը մարդիկ ոնց դժոխք էին սարքում, նույն կերպ շարունակում են դժոխք սարքել։ Մարդկանց մի մասը Երկիր մոլորակի զավակներն են, իսկ մյուս մասն էլ եկվորներ են, բայց բոլորն էլ ուրացել են իրենց սկզբնաղբյուրները, ու սկսել են պաշտել իրենց կողմից հնարած կերպարներին։ Նպատա՞կը… Երևի թե իրական Աստծու կողմից լքվածության սինդրոմ, կամ արատ, կամ ինչ–որ թերի բան, ծրագրում սբոյներ…

----------


## VisTolog

> Ախր ինչի՞ ոչ հենց այս դեպքի համար:
> Լավ Վիստ ջան,  ասելս ոչ թե նա է, որ ինչ որ բան քեզ ապացուցեմ, այլ ասեմ, որ չարժե էդ «կուրորեն հավատալով» ծիծաղել մեր վրա, մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ բանի կուրորեն հավատում ենք, եթե չենք հավատում Աստծուն, կարողա հավատում ենք, որ թեկուզ պարզ օրինակ` «լավ օրեր կգան» կամ «մի օր երջանիկ կլինենք» կամ սրա պես հազար ու մի այլ բաներ: 
> 
> Եվ դու պատկերացրու, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը փորձի էն ամենի վրա, ինչին որ դու հավատում ես, ծիծաղել, դու կըմբոստանաս, եթե չհակառակվես էլ, գոնե քեզ մի փոքր վիրավորված կզգաս: Ասում եմ, որ հենց թեկուզ` Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունը փոքրատառ գրելուց առաջ մտածես, որ կան մարդիկ, որ նրան հավատում են ու եթե Հ.Ք.-ն նույնիսկ Աստծո որդի էլ չի, հաստատ Ինքը Իր փիլիսոփայությամբ ու Իր *մարդկային արժեքներով արժանի ա  մեծատառով գրվելուն:*


Ըհը, վիրավորեցի և ՀՔ-ին, և որոշ մարդկանց. տեսնենք հետս մի բան կլինի, թե՞ չէ. (Կարապետի գրառմանը պատասխան)  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հավատալ, որ լավ օրեր կգան, ավելի հավանական է, քան հավատալ մի բանի, որն ուղղակի վերացական է, անտեսանելի ու ստեղծված է մարդկանց հույս, եսիմ ինչ հավատ ու նման բաներ ներշնչելու համար:

Չգիտեմ ինչիա արժանի, բայց որ իմ համար նա աստված կամ աստծո որդի չի, դա հաստատ: :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ըհը, վիրավորեցի և ՀՔ-ին, և որոշ մարդկանց. տեսնենք հետս մի բան կլինի, թե՞ չէ. (Կարապետի գրառմանը պատասխան) 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հավատալ, որ լավ օրեր կգան, ավելի հավանական է, քան հավատալ մի բանի, որն ուղղակի վերացական է, անտեսանելի ու ստեղծված է մարդկանց հույս, եսիմ ինչ հավատ ու նման բաներ ներշնչելու համար:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչիա արժանի, բայց որ իմ համար նա աստված կամ աստծո որդի չի, դա հաստատ:


Ես քեզ չեմ էլ խնդրում ու ապացուցում, որ հավատաս, ես պարզապես ուզում էի ասեմ, որ արժե հարգել, կամ գոնե զսպվածություն ցուցաբերել ուրիշների արժեքների նկատմամբ, մանավանդ, եթե էդ արժեքը  հանդիսանում է էն կրոնի հիմքերից մեկը, որին հաստատ քեզ շրջապատող, քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատումա :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (28.03.2010), Դեկադա (28.03.2010), Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես քեզ չեմ էլ խնդրում ու ապացուցում, որ հավատաս, ես պարզապես ուզում էի ասեմ, որ արժե հարգել, կամ գոնե զսպվածություն ցուցաբերել ուրիշների արժեքների նկատմամբ, մանավանդ, եթե էդ արժեքը  հանդիսանում է էն կրոնի հիմքերից մեկը, որին հաստատ քեզ շրջապատող, քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատումա


 Այստեղ մի հետաքրիր դեպք հիշատակեմ: Սիրիայում, էն վետերանների նման ա ստացվում, որ ասում ա՝ հիշում եմ, պատերազմի ժամանակ :Jpit: , ինչևէ, Սիրիայում ես ու ընկերս սովորություն ունեինք գրպանի Աստվածաշունչ ձեռքներիս պահելու, մի անգամ մի մոլի հավատացյալ արաբ, դավանանքով՝ մուսուլման ալավի, խնդրեց Աստվածաշունչը, որ նայի, փոխանցեցի, վերցրեց, համբուրեց կազմը, բացեց ու սկսեց ուսումնասիրել… Ես ու ընկերս զգացված էինք մինչև հոգու խորքը, մենք նվիրյալ հավատացյալ չէինք, Աստվածաշունչը մեզ մոտ պահելը երևի մեր կողմից մուսուլմանական երկրում ենթագիտակցորեն պաշտպանական ռեակցիա էր, ընդամենը, մենք չէինք սպասում, որ մուսուլմանը համբուրի մեր Սուրբ Գիրքը, սակայն սեփական արժեքների հանդեպ օտարի հարգալից վերաբերմունքը իհարկե չէր կարող չշոյել մեր զգացմունքները: Դրանից հետո մզկիթ այցելելիս առանձին սիրով ու հարգանքով էինք կատարում մզկիթ մտնելիս կոշիկները հանելու ու լվացվելու ծեսերը: Դիմացինի արժեքները հարգելը նրբանկատության հարց է նախ և առաջ, Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին, ոչ երբեք ՀՔ-ի, հարգալից պետք է խոսել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հանկարծ Աստված չպատժի, այլ նրա համար, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը միլիարդավոր մարդկանց համար բարձրագույն արժեք է, սրբություն անկախ նրանից՝ մոլորված են այդ մարդիկ, թե ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա են: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Իմ լավ բարեկամ Սառհ Սալման ալ-Հոմսիի ականջն էլ կանչի:

----------

My World My Space (28.03.2010), Rammstein (28.03.2010), Sagittarius (28.03.2010), Tig (29.03.2010), Դատարկություն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> … մի անգամ մի մոլի հավատացյալ արաբ, դավանանքով՝ մուսուլման ալավի, խնդրեց Աստվածաշունչը, որ նայի, փոխանցեցի, վերցրեց, համբուրեց կազմը, բացեց ու սկսեց ուսումնասիրել…


Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ըստ Իսլամի Ալլահի առաքյալն է և ընդունվում է որպես փրկիչ։ Թվում է թե Իսլամն ու Քրիստոնեությունը իրարից բռնի կամ արհեստականորեն բաժանված կրոններ լինեն։ Ինչ որ մեկին երևի այդպես է պետք եղել։

----------

Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ըստ Իսլամի Ալլահի առաքյալն է և ընդունվում է որպես փրկիչ։ Թվում է թե Իսլամն ու Քրիստոնեությունը իրարից բռնի կամ արհեստականորեն բաժանված կրոններ լինեն։ Ինչ որ մեկին երևի այդպես է պետք եղել։


Իսկապես Քրիստոսը իսլամում Ալլահի մարգարեներից է, Ղուրանում նրան Իսա ալ-Մասիհ են ասում, հմմտ.՝ Իսա-Հիսուս, Մասիհ-Մեսիա, բայց չէի ասի, թե դրանք իրարից բաժանված կրոններ են, երկուսի համար էլ հիմք են ծառայել միաստվածության մասին սեմական գաղափարները, երկուսն էլ սնվել են նույն ավանդազրույցներից, առաջացել են նույն տարածաշրջանում, ուստի նույն հերոսներն ունենալը բնական է, իսլամն ավելի ուշ է առաջացել, դրա համար էլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն իրենց մոտ կա, իսկ Մուհամմադը քրիստոնեության մեջ կարծես, թե չկա, չնայած եթե նայենք աստվածաշնչյան մարգարեություններին ու շատ ցանկանանք, Մուհամմադի մասին մարգարեություններ կարող ենք գտնել Նոր Կտակարանում :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (28.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես քեզ չեմ էլ խնդրում ու ապացուցում, որ հավատաս, ես պարզապես ուզում էի ասեմ, որ արժե հարգել, կամ գոնե զսպվածություն ցուցաբերել ուրիշների արժեքների նկատմամբ, մանավանդ, եթե էդ արժեքը  հանդիսանում է էն կրոնի հիմքերից մեկը, որին հաստատ քեզ շրջապատող, քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատումա


ՈՒրեմն թող ուրիշներն «իրենցից դուրս» բաներ չհորինեն, չհորինեն իրենց աստծո վատ ու լավ կողմերը, նրա բնավորության գծերը, նրա վարվելակերպը տարբեր իրավիճակներում.. որ հավատքն էլ հարգվի, ոչ թե ասվի «եթե վիրավորես աստծո որդուն, ուրեմն շատ վատ վերջ կունենաս»...
 Ի՞նչ գիտեք ՀՔ-ի մասին: :Smile: 
 Երևի իմ մասին ավելի շատ բան գիտեք.. :Jpit: 




> Այստեղ մի հետաքրիր դեպք հիշատակեմ: Սիրիայում, էն վետերանների նման ա ստացվում, որ ասում ա՝ հիշում եմ, պատերազմի ժամանակ, ինչևէ, Սիրիայում ես ու ընկերս սովորություն ունեինք գրպանի Աստվածաշունչ ձեռքներիս պահելու, մի անգամ մի մոլի հավատացյալ արաբ, դավանանքով՝ մուսուլման ալավի, խնդրեց Աստվածաշունչը, որ նայի, փոխանցեցի, վերցրեց, համբուրեց կազմը, բացեց ու սկսեց ուսումնասիրել… Ես ու ընկերս զգացված էինք մինչև հոգու խորքը, մենք նվիրյալ հավատացյալ չէինք, Աստվածաշունչը մեզ մոտ պահելը երևի մեր կողմից մուսուլմանական երկրում ենթագիտակցորեն պաշտպանական ռեակցիա էր, ընդամենը, մենք չէինք սպասում, որ մուսուլմանը համբուրի մեր Սուրբ Գիրքը, սակայն սեփական արժեքների հանդեպ օտարի հարգալից վերաբերմունքը իհարկե չէր կարող չշոյել մեր զգացմունքները: Դրանից հետո մզկիթ այցելելիս առանձին սիրով ու հարգանքով էինք կատարում մզկիթ մտնելիս կոշիկները հանելու ու լվացվելու ծեսերը: Դիմացինի արժեքները հարգելը նրբանկատության հարց է նախ և առաջ, Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին, ոչ երբեք ՀՔ-ի, հարգալից պետք է խոսել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հանկարծ Աստված չպատժի, այլ նրա համար, *որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը միլիարդավոր մարդկանց համար բարձրագույն արժեք է, սրբություն անկախ նրանից՝ մոլորված են այդ մարդիկ, թե ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա են:* Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Իմ լավ բարեկամ Սառհ Սալման ալ-Հոմսիի ականջն էլ կանչի:


 Ճիշտ է, էական ինչ-որ բան չի փոխում, բայց *չ*քրիստոնյաներն ավելի շատ են:  :Pardon: 
ՀԳ Բարեհաջող հասանք գործի:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> ՈՒրեմն թող ուրիշներն «իրենցից դուրս» բաներ չհորինեն, չհորինեն իրենց աստծո վատ ու լավ կողմերը, նրա բնավորության գծերը, նրա վարվելակերպը տարբեր իրավիճակներում.. որ հավատքն էլ հարգվի, ոչ թե ասվի «եթե վիրավորես աստծո որդուն, ուրեմն շատ վատ վերջ կունենաս»...
>  Ի՞նչ գիտեք ՀՔ-ի մասին:
>  Երևի իմ մասին ավելի շատ բան գիտեք..
> 
> 
>  Ճիշտ է, էական ինչ-որ բան չի փոխում, բայց *չ*քրիստոնյաներն ավելի շատ են: 
> ՀԳ Բարեհաջող հասանք գործի:


Հա բայց դու ի՞նչ գիտես հորինում են :Jpit:  եթե դու չես տեսնում ինչ-որ բան, ինչ մյուսները տեսնում են (էական չի, տվյալ դեպքում դա գոյություն ունի թե ոչ) ոնց կարող ես ասել, որ հորինում են դրա հատկանիշները:

Դե գիտեմ էնքան, որ հավատում եմ (հնարավոր է քիչ գիտեմ), եթե դու ես ինչ-որ բան ուզում իմանաս, թեման սկզբից կարդա, իսկ եթե քո մասին ավել էլ գիտեմ, դա չի խանգարի նաև մերժեմ քո գոյությունը իմ համար, եթե շատ ցանկանամ :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա բայց դու ի՞նչ գիտես հորինում են եթե դու չես տեսնում ինչ-որ բան, ինչ մյուսները տեսնում են (էական չի, տվյալ դեպքում դա գոյություն ունի թե ոչ) ոնց կարող ես ասել, որ հորինում են դրա հատկանիշները:
> 
> Դե գիտեմ էնքան, որ հավատում եմ (հնարավոր է քիչ գիտեմ), եթե դու ես ինչ-որ բան ուզում իմանաս, թեման սկզբից կարդա, իսկ եթե քո մասին ավել էլ գիտեմ, դա չի խանգարի նաև մերժեմ քո գոյությունը իմ համար, եթե շատ ցանկանամ


Ո՞նց կարելի է գոյություն չունեցող բանին բնավորություն.. ներարկել :LOL:  :Dntknw: 
թեման սկզբից մի թեթև վերհիշեցի: Աթեիստի գրառումները լավն էին.. :Jpit:  :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ո՞նց կարելի է գոյություն չունեցող բանին բնավորություն.. ներարկել
> թեման սկզբից մի թեթև վերհիշեցի: Աթեիստի գրառումները լավն էին..


Դե տեսնում ես.. քո համար գոյություն չունի, ուրիշների համար ունի` «ներարկում են»

----------

յոգի (28.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկապես Քրիստոսը իսլամում Ալլահի մարգարեներից է, Ղուրանում նրան Իսա ալ-Մասիհ են ասում, հմմտ.՝ Իսա-Հիսուս, Մասիհ-Մեսիա, բայց չէի ասի, թե դրանք իրարից բաժանված կրոններ են, երկուսի համար էլ հիմք են ծառայել միաստվածության մասին սեմական գաղափարները, երկուսն էլ սնվել են նույն ավանդազրույցներից, առաջացել են նույն տարածաշրջանում, ուստի նույն հերոսներն ունենալը բնական է, իսլամն ավելի ուշ է առաջացել, դրա համար էլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն իրենց մոտ կա, իսկ Մուհամմադը քրիստոնեության մեջ կարծես, թե չկա, չնայած եթե նայենք աստվածաշնչյան մարգարեություններին ու շատ ցանկանանք, Մուհամմադի մասին մարգարեություններ կարող ենք գտնել Նոր Կտակարանում


Շինարար ջան տարբերությունն էն ա , որ իսլամը առաջացել ա եթե չեմ սխալվում 7-8-րդ դարերում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունն էլ դե գիտես, դրա համար էլ Մուհամեդը չէր կարա հիշատակվեր քրիստոնեության մեջ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հիսուս-Իսային, ապա նա Մուհամեդից հետո համարվում ա  ամենամեծ մարգարեներից մեկը, որի մայրը / Մարիամ Աստվածածինը/ եղել ա Մուհամեդի քույրը: 
Ղուրանում ասված ա "Իսա դը Փեյղամբար դը" - Հիսուսն մարգարե է: Ըստ Իսլամի աշխարհում չարի և բարու պատերազմ է լինելու, որում բարի ուծերը ղեկավարելու է վերադարձած Հիսուսը, հաղթելու է պատերազմում, ապա մահանալու է, և թաղվելու է Մեքքայում, Մուհամեդի կողքին: Մեքայում հատուկ նրա գերեզմանի համար տեղ կա պահված Մուհամեդի գերեզմանի կողքին.....

----------


## My World My Space

> Այստեղ մի հետաքրիր դեպք հիշատակեմ: Սիրիայում, էն վետերանների նման ա ստացվում, որ ասում ա՝ հիշում եմ, պատերազմի ժամանակ, ինչևէ, Սիրիայում ես ու ընկերս սովորություն ունեինք գրպանի Աստվածաշունչ ձեռքներիս պահելու, մի անգամ մի մոլի հավատացյալ արաբ, դավանանքով՝ մուսուլման ալավի, խնդրեց Աստվածաշունչը, որ նայի, փոխանցեցի, վերցրեց, համբուրեց կազմը, բացեց ու սկսեց ուսումնասիրել… Ես ու ընկերս զգացված էինք մինչև հոգու խորքը, մենք նվիրյալ հավատացյալ չէինք, Աստվածաշունչը մեզ մոտ պահելը երևի մեր կողմից մուսուլմանական երկրում ենթագիտակցորեն պաշտպանական ռեակցիա էր, ընդամենը, մենք չէինք սպասում, որ մուսուլմանը համբուրի մեր Սուրբ Գիրքը, սակայն սեփական արժեքների հանդեպ օտարի հարգալից վերաբերմունքը իհարկե չէր կարող չշոյել մեր զգացմունքները: Դրանից հետո մզկիթ այցելելիս առանձին սիրով ու հարգանքով էինք կատարում մզկիթ մտնելիս կոշիկները հանելու ու լվացվելու ծեսերը: Դիմացինի արժեքները հարգելը նրբանկատության հարց է նախ և առաջ, Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին, ոչ երբեք ՀՔ-ի, հարգալից պետք է խոսել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հանկարծ Աստված չպատժի, այլ նրա համար, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը միլիարդավոր մարդկանց համար բարձրագույն արժեք է, սրբություն անկախ նրանից՝ մոլորված են այդ մարդիկ, թե ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա են: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Իմ լավ բարեկամ Սառհ Սալման ալ-Հոմսիի ականջն էլ կանչի:


Պապս մի ընկեր ուներ, թուրք էր, մոլլա: հաճախ այցելում էր պապիս, "քիրվայություն" էին անում իրար հետ:  էդ մարդը  նստում մեզ  ավետարան էր բացատրում:
Ու հետո մի շատ լավ բան ասեց, ասեց, ես հարգում եմ և Մուհամեդին և Հիսուսին, նրանք մեզ միավորում են, եթե նրանք մեզ բաժանեն ես թքած կունենամ երկուսի վրա էլ:
Էդ մարդը մեր հետ գլիս էր եկեղեցի, ծնկում էր եկեղեցու ներսում ու ժամերով աղոթում էր.... հարգում եմ էդ մարդուն... ու նրա նմաններին....


Հ.Գ. Հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցում, տարբերակները ճիշտ չեն ընտրվել..... :Think:

----------

Tig (29.03.2010), Դատարկություն (29.03.2010), յոգի (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հ.Գ. Հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցում, տարբերակները ճիշտ չեն ընտրվել.....


Ուրիշ ի՞նչ տարբերակ կարող էր լիներ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Խնդրում եմ թեման փակե՛լ*


Իրոք ես զարմանում եմ թե խի ես թեման մինչև հիմա չի փակվում, ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոս իր համար ու կարիք էլ չկա սրա մասին բարձրաձայն ասել և այս թեման բացի իրար դեմ հրահրելուց ուրիշ բան չի ներկայացնում: Անձամբ ես գիտեմ թե ով է Քրիստոս ինձ համար (չնայած որ պատասխանել եմ հարցումին) ու կարիք էլ չունեմ որևէ մեկի բացատրություն տալ դրա համար այնպես որ ինչքան շուտ փակվի այս թեման այնքան լավ բոլորիս համար  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (29.03.2010), Vook (29.03.2010), Կարապետ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն  4 անգամ: Բայց դա նա չի արել, այլ մարդիկ:


Հը՞ :LOL:  :LOL:  էս ոնց հաշվեցի՞ր, հերիք չի Կարապետը «աշխարհը կործանել» արտահայտություն ա անում ու դու էլ հերիք չի հավանություն ես տալիս մի հատ էլ 4 անգամ ես ասու՞մ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկ ջրհեղեղ ա եղել Կարապետ ջան։Էդ ա։


Ջրհեղեղը աշխարհի կործանումա՞ :Shok:  հա կարողա կենդանական և բուսական աշխարհի վերացում լինի, բայց աշխարհի՞:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հը՞ էս ոնց հաշվեցի՞ր, հերիք չի Կարապետը «աշխարհը կործանել» արտահայտություն ա անում ու դու էլ հերիք չի հավանություն ես տալիս մի հատ էլ 4 անգամ ես ասու՞մ


Նայած ով «աշխարհի կործանում» ասելով ինչա հասկանում: Ես հասկանում եմ ամբողջ կենդանական աշխարհի վերացում: Բայց ոնց «փորձը» ցույցա տալիս, միշտ էլ «արտահոսքա» լինում ու տեսակը էլի շարունակվումա:  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Նայած ով «աշխարհի կործանում» ասելով ինչա հասկանում: Ես հասկանում եմ ամբողջ կենդանական աշխարհի վերացում: Բայց ոնց «փորձը» ցույցա տալիս, միշտ էլ «արտահոսքա» լինում ու տեսակը էլի շարունակվումա:


Ապեր էտ երբա այդպիսի մեծ մաշստաբների հասնող աղետ եղել, որ մի հատ էլ որոշները մազապուրծ են եղել:

----------


## "Կարեն"

*Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Աստված գոյություն չունի»: Կարող եք ասել «Ես Աստու գոյությանը չեմ հավատում» կամ «Աստված ինձ համար Գոյություն չունի» բայց ոչ...*

*Ինչ է նշանակում «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը»: Դա խայտառակություն է Քրիստոնիա ազգի համար, այն էլ առաջինը ընդունած*

Այս թեմայում ընդամենը 40 ճիշտ գրառում կա: Մնացածը ուղակի գրառումների թիվը ավելացնելու համար են:
Հիմա եթե մի այլ կրոնի մարդ այս թեման մտնի հաստատ կուրախանա(որ իրենք այդպիսին չեն):

----------

razmik21 (29.03.2010), Կարապետ (29.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> *Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Աստված գոյություն չունի»: Կարող եք ասել «Ես Աստու գոյությանը չեմ հավատում» կամ «Աստված ինձ համար Գոյություն չունի» բայց ոչ...*
> 
> *Ինչ է նշանակում «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը»: Դա խայտառակություն է Քրիստոնիա ազգի համար, այն էլ առաջինը ընդունած*
> 
> 
> 
> Այս թեմայում ընդամենը 40 ճիշտ գրառում կա: Մնացածը ուղակի գրառումների թիվը ավելացնելու համար են:
> Հիմա եթե մի այլ կրոնի մարդ այս թեման մտնի հաստատ կուրախանա(որ իրենք այդպիսին չեն):


Այո, իրավացի ես: Իրոք "առաջին քրիստոնեոթյունն ընդունած ազգի" համար խայտառակություն է Աստծուն չիմանալը: Հավատում եմ ցանկացած այլ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ իր հավատքի նկատմամբ շատ ավելի գիտելիքներ ունի քան հայերի մեծ մասը Աստծո ու Աստվածաշնչի նկատմամբ: Կարծում եմ պատճառը պետք է նաև փնտրել այնտեղ, ովքեր պատասխանատու են այդ հարցում, բայց իրականում զբաղված են ուրիշ բաներով:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ապեր էտ երբա այդպիսի մեծ մաշստաբների հասնող աղետ եղել, որ մի հատ էլ որոշները մազապուրծ են եղել:


Մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ:




> *Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Աստված գոյություն չունի»: Կարող եք ասել «Ես Աստու գոյությանը չեմ հավատում» կամ «Աստված ինձ համար Գոյություն չունի» բայց ոչ...*
> 
> *Ինչ է նշանակում «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը»: Դա խայտառակություն է Քրիստոնիա ազգի համար, այն էլ առաջինը ընդունած*
> 
> Այս թեմայում ընդամենը 40 ճիշտ գրառում կա: Մնացածը ուղակի գրառումների թիվը ավելացնելու համար են:
> Հիմա եթե մի այլ կրոնի մարդ այս թեման մտնի հաստատ կուրախանա(որ իրենք այդպիսին չեն):


Հիմի ի՞նչ, եթե մենք ենք առաջինը քրիստոնեությունն ընդունել, ուրեմն պետքա չարտահայտվե՞նք: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ կապ ունի առաջինն ենք, թե վերջինը, եթե մարդիկ չեն հավատում ասծո գոյությանը, ուրեմն չեն հավատում:

Ինչ է նշանակում «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը» - նշանակում է պետք է իմանանք թե ով է նա եղել, ոչ թե ասենք «նա աստված է», ու վերջացնենք:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ:
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմի ի՞նչ, եթե մենք ենք առաջինը քրիստոնեությունն ընդունել, ուրեմն պետքա չարտահայտվե՞նք: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ կապ ունի առաջինն ենք, թե վերջինը, եթե մարդիկ չեն հավատում ասծո գոյությանը, ուրեմն չեն հավատում:


Կարող ես արտահայտվել, բայց վերում նշված ձևերով:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարող ես արտահայտվել, բայց վերում նշված ձևերով:


Արդեն ասել եմ. ինձ համար ձեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը աստված չի ու չի էլ լինի:

----------


## Lord

քննարկելու բան չկա կամ հավատում ես աստծուն կամ չէ, ընտրությունը կատարեք:

----------


## VisTolog

> քննարկելու բան չկա կամ հավատում ես աստծուն կամ չէ, ընտրությունը կատարեք:


Թեման Հիսուսի ով լինելու մեջ է կայանում, ոչ թե աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալու: :Smile:

----------


## Lord

ՈՒ հաստատ կարևոր չի մասնագիտությամբ դզող-փչող է, եղել թե ծրագրավորող:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Արդեն ասել եմ. ինձ համար ձեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը *Ա*ստված չի ու չի էլ լինի:


Դե ուրեմն դու ես թեմայում անելիք չունես:

*Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծու որդի ա*

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե ուրեմն դու ես թեմայում անելիք չունես:
> 
> *Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծու որդի ա*


Անելիք կունենամ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև թեման չփակվի, կամ էլ չգիտես ինչ հիմքերի վրա չհամարվի, որ Հիսուսն աստված է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան տարբերությունն էն ա , որ իսլամը առաջացել ա եթե չեմ սխալվում 7-8-րդ դարերում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունն էլ դե գիտես, դրա համար էլ Մուհամեդը չէր կարա հիշատակվեր քրիստոնեության մեջ:
> *Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հիսուս-Իսային, ապա նա Մուհամեդից հետո համարվում ա  ամենամեծ մարգարեներից մեկը, որի մայրը / Մարիամ Աստվածածինը/ եղել ա Մուհամեդի քույրը:* 
> Ղուրանում ասված ա *"Իսա դը Փեյղամբար դը"* - Հիսուսն մարգարե է: Ըստ Իսլամի աշխարհում չարի և բարու պատերազմ է լինելու, որում բարի ուծերը ղեկավարելու է վերադարձած Հիսուսը, հաղթելու է պատերազմում, ապա մահանալու է, և թաղվելու է Մեքքայում, Մուհամեդի կողքին: Մեքայում հատուկ նրա գերեզմանի համար տեղ կա պահված Մուհամեդի գերեզմանի կողքին.....


 Վորլդ ջան, սրա թեման չի, բայց ընդգծածս մասերի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ Հիսուսի մայրը և Մովսեսի, ոչ թե Մուհամմադի, քույրը անվանակիցներ են եղել՝ Մարիամ, այստեղից տարակարծությունները՝ արդյո՞ք Մարիամ Աստվածածինը նույն Մովսեսի քույր Մարիամն է  թե ոչ, Մուհամմադի քրոջ մասին տեղեկություններ չունեմ, երկրորդ ընգծածս մասում գրածդ կարծես թուրքերեն էր, Ղուրանը արաբերեն է առաքվել և անթարգմանելի է համարվում, եթե թարգմանություն տալիս ես, հայերենը բավական է, այլ բան է բնագրից մեջբերած լինեիր :Jpit:  Մնացած մասերով համարյա ճիշտ էիր :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (29.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Համենայն դեպս հայ չի եղել: :Xeloq:

----------

VisTolog (29.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծու որդի ա*


Ո՞ր աստծու: :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (29.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Համենայն դեպս հայ չի եղել:


էլի էտ եվրեյները................. :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> էլի էտ եվրեյները.................


Դրանցից պրծում չկա էլի: :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ:


Տիգրան Մեծի վախտերո՞վ :LOL:  :LOL:  Էտ որ գիտնականի մուտիտներիցա՞ :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Տիգրան Մեծի վախտերո՞վ Էտ որ գիտնականի մուտիտներիցա՞


Ամեն դեպքում համոզված էլ չես կարող լինել, որ մի քանի անգամ չի եղել «զԱշխարհին զՎերջ»-ը:
Պարզ ասած, եղել են 4 քաղաքակրթություններ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ունեցել է ներքոգրված կյանքի տևողությունը:

4008
4010
4081
5026

----------


## Gayl

> Ամեն դեպքում համոզված էլ չես կարող լինել, որ մի քանի անգամ չի եղել «զԱշխարհին զՎերջ»-ը:
> Պարզ ասած, եղել են 4 քաղաքակրթություններ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ունեցել է ներքոգրված կյանքի տևողությունը:
> 
> 4008
> 4010
> 4081
> 5026


Դե նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եմ մեկ թիվ էլ ավելացնել 5032:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եմ մեկ թիվ էլ ավելացնել 5032:


Ցավում եմ, բայց դրանք հաջողության կարգով չեն գրվել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս ևս մեկ գրառում կամ այլ խախտում, խոստանում եմ հնարավոր ամենախիստ մոտեցումը: Իսկ եթե խախտումը լինի թեմայում արդեն օֆֆտոպած անդամի կողմից, տուգանային միավորների մեջ կներառվեն նաև նախորդ բոլոր խախտումները: Իրարից նեղանալ չլինի:*

----------

Արծիվ (30.03.2010), Կարապետ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Շատերն են այս նյութի վրա հիմնում իրենց բիզնեսը և նրանցից մի մասը նույնիսկ հաջողում են :
Որովհետև ինչ տեսանկյունից էլ մոտենաս այս նյութին խոսալու բան կա  , օրինակ սնահավատության  ,
աթեիզմի , կրոնամոլության , ազգաբանության , պատմաբանության և այլն :
Այն թերի կարծիքը , որ  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ հրեա է , դա միայն հրյաների սխալ կարծիքով  , որովհետև նրանք ազգությունը
հաշվում են մոր կողմից : ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻՆ Է այլ ոչ թէ հրեաի որդին :
Քրիստոսը լինելով մարմնավորված որպես մարդ տարբերվում է մնացած բոլոր մահկանացուներից 
նրանով , որ  ՆԱ  , ոչ թէ հասարակ մարդ է այլ ԿԱՏԱՐՅԱԼ մարդ , քանի որ ՆԱ , ոչ թէ հասարակ
մահկանացուի որդի է այլ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻ :
hayazn@mail.am
ես ձեզ ուզում եմ հիշեցնել , որ կյանքում կան բաներ , որոնց մենք չենք տեսնում նրանց մեծության պատճառով :

----------

Vook (30.03.2010), Արծիվ (31.03.2010), Կարապետ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շատերն են այս նյութի վրա հիմնում իրենց բիզնեսը և նրանցից մի մասը նույնիսկ հաջողում են :
> Որովհետև ինչ տեսանկյունից էլ մոտենաս այս նյութին խոսալու բան կա  , օրինակ սնահավատության  ,
> աթեիզմի , կրոնամոլության , ազգաբանության , պատմաբանության և այլն :
> Այն թերի կարծիքը , որ  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ հրեա է , դա միայն հրյաների սխալ կարծիքով  , որովհետև նրանք ազգությունը
> հաշվում են մոր կողմից : ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻՆ Է այլ ոչ թէ հրեաի որդին :
> Քրիստոսը լինելով մարմնավորված որպես մարդ տարբերվում է մնացած բոլոր մահկանացուներից 
> նրանով , որ  ՆԱ  , ոչ թէ հասարակ մարդ է այլ ԿԱՏԱՐՅԱԼ մարդ , քանի որ ՆԱ , ոչ թէ հասարակ
> մահկանացուի որդի է այլ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻ :
> hayazn@mail.am
> ես ձեզ ուզում եմ հիշեցնել , որ կյանքում կան բաներ , որոնց մենք չենք տեսնում նրանց մեծության պատճառով :


Լավ, ինքը անձամբ ի՞նչ կրոն ա դավանել:

----------


## Tig

> Լավ, ինքը անձամբ ի՞նչ կրոն ա դավանել:


Ինչ պարտադիրա որևէ կրոն դավանել… :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լավ, ինքը անձամբ ի՞նչ կրոն ա դավանել:


Նա ոչ մի կրոն էլ չի դավանել, նա պարզապես ասել սիրեք իրար ինչպես ես ձեզ սիրեցի և այդ սիրո վառ ապացույցը նա ցույց տվեց Գողգոթայի խաչի վրա անմեղ արյուն թափելով:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լավ, ինքը անձամբ ի՞նչ կրոն ա դավանել:


Ոչ մի տեղ գրված չէ դրա մասին , համենայն դեպս ես չեմ կարդացել կամ լսել  դրա մասին
սակայն մենք կարող ենք տրամաբանական վերլուծում տալ այդ հարցին , եթե ՄԻ ՀՈԳԻ 
քարզում է մի նոր դավանանք ապա պարզ է , որ ԻՆՔԸ չի կարող ունենալ մեկ ուրիշը ,
հետևաբար ՆԱ ունեցել է նույն դավանանքը ինչը որ քարոզել է :
Բոլոր դեպքերում ես շատ ուրախ եմ , որ իմ գրառումը քեզ մոտ հարց է առաջացրել , 
թեկուզ և պռովակատիվ , հուսով եմ չես ջանացել ինձ փթած կրոնամոլի պիտակ կպցնել :

hayazn@mail.am

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավ, ինքը ու՞մ որդին ա: Հրեաների աստծու՞:

----------

VisTolog (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ, ինքը ու՞մ որդին ա: Հրեաների աստծու՞:


Աբրահամի, Իսահակի,Մովսեսի Աստծո որդինա, դե իրանք էլ հրեա են ու հրեաների մեջ գրիմիտ են արել :LOL:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լավ, ինքը ու՞մ որդին ա: Հրեաների աստծու՞:


Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը « այսինքն ամբողջ տիեզերքը »
ներառյալ այն մանիտորը , որին որ հիմա դու նայում էս :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը « այսինքն ամբողջ տիեզերքը »
> ներառյալ այն մանիտորը , որին որ հիմա դու նայում էս :


Իսկ էդ աստվածը հուդաիզմի աստվածն ա:

----------


## Hayazn

> Իսկ էդ աստվածը հուդաիզմի աստվածն ա:


Այդ և մնացած բոլոր հարցերդ էլ ներառյալ :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այդ և մնացած բոլոր հարցերդ էլ ներառյալ :


Այսինքն պետք ա Քրիստոնեությունը նայենք որպես Հուդաիզմից կախյալ կրո՞ն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինքն պետք ա Քրիստոնեությունը նայենք որպես Հուդաիզմից կախյալ կրո՞ն:


Հայկ ջան, այն որ Աստված նույնն է հուդայականների, քրիստոնեաների և մուսուլմանների մոտ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ կրոնները կախված են մեկը մյուսից: Ասածս հիմնավորելու համար հղում կատարեմ Ղուրանին, որովհետև կամ հարցիդ պատասխանը Ղուրանում ավելի հստակ է արտահայտված, կամ պարզապես ես Ղուրանին ավելի եմ ծանոթ, քան Աստվածաշնչին: Ղուրանում հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները համարվում են Գրի մարդիկ, այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնց հայտնի է Աստծո խոսքը, պարզապես միակ Աստծո մասին ճշմարտությունը հրեներն ու քրիստոնյաները ավելի շուտ են իմացել իրենց մարգարեների կամ ըստ Նոր Կտակարանի` Աստծո որդու շնորհիվ, իսկ մուսուլմանները շատ ավելի ուշ` Մուհամմադ մարգարեի շնորհիվ: Նշանակու՞մ է դա, որ իսլամը հուդայականությունից կամ քրիստոնեությունից կախյալ կրոն է: -Ամենևին: Աստված մեկն է ըստ բոլոր միաստվածային կրոնների, ու այդ կրոնների միջև գլխավոր տարբերությունն այն է, թե ում միջոցով մենք իմացանք միակ Աստծո մասին Ճշմարտությունը, հրեաներին Մովսեսը փրկեց Եգիպտոսում գերությունից ու հասցրեց նրանց Աստծո տասը պատվիրանները, աշխարհի բազմաթիվ այլ ժողովուրդների համար հարկ եղավ, որ Աստված իր միակ որդուն զոհաբերի, որպեսզի նրանք տեսնեն Ճշմարտությունը, իսկ շատ այլ ժողովուրդների դա էլ բավարար չէր, և նրանք հավատացին Աստծո միակության գաղափարին միայն Մուհամմադ մարգարեի հայտնություններից հետո: :Smile:  Իսկ շատերին դա էլ բավարար չէ: Գուցե մի օր մի նոր մարգարե կհայտնվի, որի հետևորդները կրոնական նոր խմբավորում կկազմեն, կհակառակվեն հուդայականությանը, քրիստոնեությանը, իսլամին, ինչպես վերջիններս են հակառակվում միմյանց՝ վերջին հաշվով հավատալով միևնույն, միակ, Ամենակարող, Ամենաբարձրյալ, Ամենա… Ամենա… Ամենա… Աստծուն :Smile:  Անվանենք այդ Աստծուն Էլոհիմ, Եհովա, Ալլահ, Խիղճ, Ճշմարտություն, Ինչ որ մի բան, շատերն ասում են չէ՞` Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, բայց Ինչ որ մի բան կա :Smile: , թե Ինչ որ լրիվ մի ուրիշ բան, մենք փոխում ենք անվանումները, իսկ Էությունը նույնն է :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (28.05.2010), Rammstein (31.03.2010), Դատարկություն (26.05.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, այն որ Աստված նույնն է հուդայականների, քրիստոնեաների և մուսուլմանների մոտ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ կրոնները կախված են մեկը մյուսից: Ասածս հիմնավորելու համար հղում կատարեմ Ղուրանին, որովհետև կամ հարցիդ պատասխանը Ղուրանում ավելի հստակ է արտահայտված, կամ պարզապես ես Ղուրանին ավելի եմ ծանոթ, քան Աստվածաշնչին: Ղուրանում հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները համարվում են Գրի մարդիկ, այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնց հայտնի է Աստծո խոսքը, պարզապես միակ Աստծո մասին ճշմարտությունը հրեներն ու քրիստոնյաները ավելի շուտ են իմացել իրենց մարգարեների կամ ըստ Նոր Կտակարանի` Աստծո որդու շնորհիվ, իսկ մուսուլմանները շատ ավելի ուշ` Մուհամմադ մարգարեի շնորհիվ: Նշանակու՞մ է դա, որ իսլամը հուդայականությունից կամ քրիստոնեությունից կախյալ կրոն է: -Ամենևին: Աստված մեկն է ըստ բոլոր միաստվածային կրոնների, ու այդ կրոնների միջև գլխավոր տարբերությունն այն է, թե ում միջոցով մենք իմացանք միակ Աստծո մասին Ճշմարտությունը, հրեաներին Մովսեսը փրկեց Եգիպտոսում գերությունից ու հասցրեց նրանց Աստծո տասը պատվիրանները, աշխարհի բազմաթիվ այլ ժողովուրդների համար հարկ եղավ, որ Աստված իր միակ որդուն զոհաբերի, որպեսզի նրանք տեսնեն Ճշմարտությունը, իսկ շատ այլ ժողովուրդների դա էլ բավարար չէր, և նրանք հավատացին Աստծո միակության գաղափարին միայն Մուհամմադ մարգարեի հայտնություններից հետո: Իսկ շատերին դա էլ բավարար չէ: Գուցե մի օր մի նոր մարգարե կհայտնվի, որի հետևորդները կրոնական նոր խմբավորում կկազմեն, կհակառակվեն հուդայականությանը, քրիստոնեությանը, իսլամին, ինչպես վերջիններս են հակառակվում միմյանց՝ վերջին հաշվով հավատալով միևնույն, միակ, Ամենակարող, Ամենաբարձրյալ, Ամենա… Ամենա… Ամենա… Աստծուն Անվանենք այդ Աստծուն Էլոհիմ, Եհովա, Ալլահ, Խիղճ, Ճշմարտություն, Ինչ որ մի բան, շատերն ասում են չէ՞` Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, բայց Ինչ որ մի բան կա, թե Ինչ որ լրիվ մի ուրիշ բան, մենք փոխում ենք անվանումները, իսկ Էությունը նույնն է


Լավ, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, միակ միաստվածային կրոնը Հուդաիզմն ա, կամ էլ Քրիստոսը աստված չի: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ կրոնական տարբերություն, եթե Աստված նույնն ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, միակ միաստվածային կրոնը Հուդաիզմն ա, կամ էլ Քրիստոսը աստված չի: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ կրոնական տարբերություն, եթե Աստված նույնն ա:


Իսկ ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ միակը հուդայականությունն ա, մեզ մոտ էլ Աստվածային Էությունը մեկն է՝ արտահայտված լինի Հոր, Որդու, թե Սուրբ Հոգու մեջ, իսկ իսլամում ընդհանրապես երրորդության կամ բացի միակ Աստծուց Աստվածային բնույթի այլ կրողներ չկան, ու նրանք հրեաներին ու քրիստոնյաներին Աստծո որդու գաղափարը ունենալու համար հավասարապես են մեղադրում:



> 9-րդ սուրահ
> 
> 29-րդ բանատող
> 
> Մարտնչեք նրանց հետ, ով չի դավանում Ալլահին և վերջին օրվան, չի արգելում այն, ինչ արգելել են Ալլահը և առաքյալը Նրա, և չի հնազանդվում ճշմարտության կրոնին, նրանցից, ում հայտնվել է գիրքը (իմա` հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները Վ. Տ.), քանի դեռ նրանք չեն տա փրկագին իրենց ձեռքով` նվաստացված լինելով;
> 
> 30-րդ բանատող
> 
> Եվ ասացին հրեաները. "Ուզայրն Ալլահի որդին է": Եվ ասացին քրիստոնյաները. "Մեսսիան Ալլահի որդին է": Այս խոսքերը նրանց շուրթերին նման են նրանց խոսքերին, ովքեր չէին հավատում առաջ (իմա` հեթանոսների Վ. Տ.): Թող շանթահարի նրանց Ալլահը, և որքան նրանք զզվելի են:


Տարբերությունն այն է, որ ինչպես ասացի Աստծո Խոսքը տվյալ ժողովուրդներին են հասցրել տարբեր մարգարեներ, տարբերությունը երկրպագության ձևերի ու ծեսերի մեջ է, տարբերությունն այն է, որ հրեաները աղոթում են սինագոգում, մենք՝ եկեղեցում, մուսուլմանները՝ մզկիթում, այսինքն, տարբերությունները ձևական բնույթ ունեն, իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ Էությունը նույնն է: :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տարբերությունն այն է, որ ինչպես ասացի Աստծո Խոսքը տվյալ ժողովուրդներին են հասցրել տարբեր մարգարեներ, տարբերությունը երկրպագության ձևերի ու ծեսերի մեջ է, տարբերությունն այն է, որ հրեաները աղոթում են սինագոգում, մենք՝ եկեղեցում, մուսուլմանները՝ մզկիթում, այսինքն, տարբերությունները ձևական բնույթ ունեն, իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ Էությունը նույնն է:


Բայց դա արհեստականացնում ա կրոնը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց դա արհեստականացնում ա կրոնը:


Հայկ ջան, մարդուն հավատալու համար Անճանաչելին, ճանաչելի ատրիբուտներ են պետք, որը և նա ստեղծել է, ի վերջո, բոլոր ծեսերը գալիս են արմատներով դեռ այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդկային հասրակությունը հոտերով էր ապրում, ծեսը, արարողակարգը, արհետսականությունը մարդու բնական պահանջներից է, ինչպես շնչելը, ուտելը, խմելը, առանց դրա չէին առաջանա արվեստները, գրականությունը, թատրոնը, կինոն և իհարկե կրոնները… Իհարկե, այն ամենը ինչ ստեղծվել է մարդու կողմից, այդ թվում՝ կրոնը, արհեստական է, բայց արի՝ փորձենք վերադառնալ բնականին, ինչպե՞ս ես դա պատկերացնում… Խնդիրը քոնն է, թե ինչի կհավատաս, նույնիսկ, եթե հավատում ես, որ Ոչինչ էլ չկա, դու հավատում ես Ոչնչին, որ նույն Աստվածը կլինի քո համար, չհավատալ պարզապես չես կարող, հիմա տարբերությունը ո՞րն է. այդ Աստվածը արտահայտված լինի Աստծո որդի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարդու համար ընկալելի, ճանաչելի գծերով, թե՞ լինի անճանաչելի, անհասկանալի Ոչինչ: Այդ բոլոր արհեստականությունները հեշտացնում են Աստծո ընկալումը:
Դու մաթեմատիկա ես ուսումնասիրում, չէ՞: Թվերն ինքնին գոյություն ունե՞ն, թե դրանք արհեստական նշաններ են, որոնք ինչ-որ իրականություններ են խորհրդանշում, որոնց օգնությամբ մենք շատ բան կարողանում ենք ընկալել, ինչը առանց դրանց երբեք չէինք կարող: Միգուցե թվերի օրինակը անհաջող ստացվեց, նույն մաթեմատիկայում որքան հաճախ ենք օգտագործում «դիցուք» բառը, ահա դիցուք Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծո Միածին որդին է, Սուրբ Երրորդության դրսևորումներից մեկը, մարդկային կերպարանք առած Աստված… Իսկ եթե դու քո հավատքի համար կարիք չունես Աստծուն օժտելու մարդկային գծերով, համենայն դեպս եթե այդ երևույթը եղել է, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը եղել է, եթե այդ երևույթը շարունակվում է, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը դեռ կա :Smile:  Միլիարդավոր մարդկանց հավատալու համար պահանջվել է, որ Աստծո որդին ծնվի մարդկային մարմնից, ապրի երկրի վրա, զոհաբերվի, հարություն առնի ու համբարձվի և դա կատարվել է, որովհետև չէր կարող չկատարվել, որովհետև մարդը չէր կարող ապրել առանց հավատալու մեր թվարկության սկզբին, և չի կարող ապրել ապրել առանց հավատալու այսօր, այսօր քեզ չի բավարարում Հիսուսի ծնունդը, զոհաբերումը, հարությունն ու համբարձումը, բայց հավատքի պահանջ ունես ու փնտրում ես. վստահաբար կգտնես  :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (28.05.2010), Tig (01.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Այսինքն պետք ա Քրիստոնեությունը նայենք որպես Հուդաիզմից կախյալ կրո՞ն:


 հ ա յ կ օ իմ գրառումների մեջ որտեղ էս տեսել որ ես գրել եմ

 ««Այսինքն պետք ա Քրիստոնեությունը նայենք որպես Հուդաիզմից կախյալ կրո՞ն: »»

նման բաներ մի արա թէ չէ ժողովուրդը կըկարծի թէ ես եմ նման հիմար մտքեր արտահայտել :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, մարդուն հավատալու համար Անճանաչելին, ճանաչելի ատրիբուտներ են պետք, որը և նա ստեղծել է, ի վերջո, բոլոր ծեսերը գալիս են արմատներով դեռ այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդկային հասրակությունը հոտերով էր ապրում, ծեսը, արարողակարգը, արհետսականությունը մարդու բնական պահանջներից է, ինչպես շնչելը, ուտելը, խմելը, առանց դրա չէին առաջանա արվեստները, գրականությունը, թատրոնը, կինոն և իհարկե կրոնները… Իհարկե, այն ամենը ինչ ստեղծվել է մարդու կողմից, այդ թվում՝ կրոնը, արհեստական է, բայց արի՝ փորձենք վերադառնալ բնականին, ինչպե՞ս ես դա պատկերացնում… Խնդիրը քոնն է, թե ինչի կհավատաս, նույնիսկ, եթե հավատում ես, որ Ոչինչ էլ չկա, դու հավատում ես Ոչնչին, որ նույն Աստվածը կլինի քո համար, չհավատալ պարզապես չես կարող, հիմա տարբերությունը ո՞րն է. այդ Աստվածը արտահայտված լինի Աստծո որդի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարդու համար ընկալելի, ճանաչելի գծերով, թե՞ լինի անճանաչելի, անհասկանալի Ոչինչ: Այդ բոլոր արհեստականությունները հեշտացնում են Աստծո ընկալումը:
> Դու մաթեմատիկա ես ուսումնասիրում, չէ՞: Թվերն ինքնին գոյություն ունե՞ն, թե դրանք արհեստական նշաններ են, որոնք ինչ-որ իրականություններ են խորհրդանշում, որոնց օգնությամբ մենք շատ բան կարողանում ենք ընկալել, ինչը առանց դրանց երբեք չէինք կարող: Միգուցե թվերի օրինակը անհաջող ստացվեց, նույն մաթեմատիկայում որքան հաճախ ենք օգտագործում «դիցուք» բառը, ահա դիցուք Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Աստծո Միածին որդին է, Սուրբ Երրորդության դրսևորումներից մեկը, մարդկային կերպարանք առած Աստված… Իսկ եթե դու քո հավատքի համար կարիք չունես Աստծուն օժտելու մարդկային գծերով, համենայն դեպս եթե այդ երևույթը եղել է, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը եղել է, եթե այդ երևույթը շարունակվում է, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը դեռ կա Միլիարդավոր մարդկանց հավատալու համար պահանջվել է, որ Աստծո որդին ծնվի մարդկային մարմնից, ապրի երկրի վրա, զոհաբերվի, հարություն առնի ու համբարձվի և դա կատարվել է, որովհետև չէր կարող չկատարվել, որովհետև մարդը չէր կարող ապրել առանց հավատալու մեր թվարկության սկզբին, և չի կարող ապրել ապրել առանց հավատալու այսօր, այսօր քեզ չի բավարարում Հիսուսի ծնունդը, զոհաբերումը, հարությունն ու համբարձումը, բայց հավատքի պահանջ ունես ու փնտրում ես. վստահաբար կգտնես


Լավ, մի հատ սենց բան: Իսլամում էլ, Քրիստոնեությունում էլ, Հուդաիզմում էլ, ընդունվում ա նույն մոտեցումը: Այսինքն ամեն մեկը վերցնում ա Հին Կտակարանի դրույթները: Ինչի՞ ամեն մեկը առանձին տեսություն չի ստեղծել: Հետո, ինչի՞ են շատ մարդիկ Քրիստոսին համարում աստված, երբ որ Աստված մի հատ ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

> հ ա յ կ օ իմ գրառումների մեջ որտեղ էս տեսել որ ես գրել եմ
> 
>  ««Այսինքն պետք ա Քրիստոնեությունը նայենք որպես Հուդաիզմից կախյալ կրո՞ն: »»
> 
> նման բաներ մի արա թէ չէ ժողովուրդը կըկարծի թէ ես եմ նման հիմար մտքեր արտահայտել :


հ ա յ ա զ ն ինձ տարօրինակ ա թվում տարբեր կրոնների համար լրիվ նույն մոտեցումը Աշխարհ ստեղծելու մասին: Իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը ո՞րտեղից ա գալիս:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, մի հատ սենց բան: Իսլամում էլ, Քրիստոնեությունում էլ, Հուդաիզմում էլ, ընդունվում ա նույն մոտեցումը: Այսինքն ամեն մեկը վերցնում ա Հին Կտակարանի դրույթները: Ինչի՞ ամեն մեկը առանձին տեսություն չի ստեղծել: Հետո, ինչի՞ են շատ մարդիկ Քրիստոսին համարում աստված, երբ որ Աստված մի հատ ա:


Հայկ ջան, չգիտեմ, թե ինչու ամենքն առանձին տեսություն չի ստեղծել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ հենց նույն Հին Կտակարանն էլ օդից մի օր չի ստեղծվել, այլ հիմնված է բավականին մեծ թվով հին սեմական ավանդույթների, հհավատալիքների վրա: Իսկ Քրիստոսին առանձին Աստված չեն համարում, այլ Աստվածային Էության կրողներից մեկը, դա հենց մաթեմատիկայում եղած "դիցուքն" է, որպեսզի մարդկանց ավելի հեշտ ընկալելի լինի Աստված, մարդիկ նրան մարդկային կերպարանք են տվել, ձեռքեր, աչքեր, քիթ, և այլն, նույնիսկ մորուք, որովհետև դիցուք այդ տիպի Աստծուն շատերի համար ավելի հեշտ է եղել ու ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ :Smile:  Ես էս թեմայի մեջ երբեք չեմ խորացել, չկարծես, թե աղանդավոր եմ ու քեզ իմ հավատքն եմ քարոզում, ուղղակի առիթը եղավ ու քո շնորհիվ քեզ հետ մեկտեղ ես էլ մտորում եմ նույն հարցերի մեջ մի տարբերությամբ. ես ուզում եմ հավատալ, դու էլ ես ուզում հավատալ, բայց չես ուզում ընդունել :Wink:

----------


## wem

http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15...ealed-18906760
հմմմմ...

----------


## Hayazn

> հ ա յ ա զ ն ինձ տարօրինակ ա թվում տարբեր կրոնների համար լրիվ նույն մոտեցումը Աշխարհ ստեղծելու մասին: Իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը ո՞րտեղից ա գալիս:


Հ ա յ կ . եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր իմ կատարած համար 486 գրառումը ապա այդ հարցը քեզ մոտ չեր առաջանա այն է 

«« Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը « այսինքն ամբողջ տիեզերքը »
ներառյալ այն մանիտորը , որին որ հիմա դու նայում էս :»»

Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը , որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը նա բոլորից առաջ է և  ՆԱ  չի կարող պատկանել  ինչ որ մեկի օրինակ բուդիզմի , հուդաիզմի կամ մեկ ուրիշ դավանանքի այլ ընդհակառակը նրանք կարող են պատկանել իրեն ինչպես նաև մնացած ամեն ինչ երևելի և աներևույթ , որ գոյություն ունեն ընդհանրապես :
Գոնե հիմա իմացար թէ այդ ամենը որտեղից ա գալիս , թէ չէ չեմ զլանա , ավելի երկար կբացատրեմ :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հ ա յ կ . եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր իմ կատարած համար 486 գրառումը ապա այդ հարցը քեզ մոտ չեր առաջանա այն է 
> 
> «« Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը « այսինքն ամբողջ տիեզերքը »
> ներառյալ այն մանիտորը , որին որ հիմա դու նայում էս :»»
> 
> Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը , որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը նա բոլորից առաջ է և  ՆԱ  չի կարող պատկանել  ինչ որ մեկի օրինակ բուդիզմի , հուդաիզմի կամ մեկ ուրիշ դավանանքի այլ ընդհակառակը նրանք կարող են պատկանել իրեն ինչպես նաև մնացած ամեն ինչ երևելի և աներևույթ , որ գոյություն ունեն ընդհանրապես :
> Գոնե հիմա իմացար թէ այդ ամենը որտեղից ա գալիս , թէ չէ չեմ զլանա , ավելի երկար կբացատրեմ :


Լավ, ինչի՞ Աշխարհի ստեղծման ու սերունդների կյանքի մասին (մինչև մեր թվարկություն) Քրիստոնեության տեսությունը չի տարբերվում Հուդայականության տեսությունից:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լավ, ինչի՞ Աշխարհի ստեղծման ու սերունդների կյանքի մասին (մինչև մեր թվարկություն) Քրիստոնեության տեսությունը չի տարբերվում Հուդայականության տեսությունից:


Լավ ավելի պարզաբանեմ : Վերջին գրառումիցս նորից կարդա հետևյալը 

««Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը , որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը ՆԱ բոլորից առաջ է և ՆԱ չի կարող պատկանել ինչ որ մեկի օրինակ բուդիզմի , հուդաիզմի կամ մեկ ուրիշ դավանանքի այլ ընդհակառակը նրանք կարող են պատկանել իրեն ինչպես նաև մնացած ամեն ինչ երևելի և աներևույթ , որ գոյություն ունեն ընդհանրապես :»»

Այդ տեսությունները համընկնում են , որովհետև բոլորի և ամեն ինչի ակունքը նույնն է և միակը :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լավ ավելի պարզաբանեմ : Վերջին գրառումիցս նորից կարդա հետևյալը 
> 
> ««Այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը , որ ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը ՆԱ բոլորից առաջ է և ՆԱ չի կարող պատկանել ինչ որ մեկի օրինակ բուդիզմի , հուդաիզմի կամ մեկ ուրիշ դավանանքի այլ ընդհակառակը նրանք կարող են պատկանել իրեն ինչպես նաև մնացած ամեն ինչ երևելի և աներևույթ , որ գոյություն ունեն ընդհանրապես :»»
> 
> Այդ տեսությունները համընկնում են , որովհետև բոլորի և ամեն ինչի ակունքը նույնն է և միակը :


Իսկ ասենք Բուդդիզմում կամ Հինդուիզմու՞մ ինչի են տարբերվում:

----------


## Hayazn

> Իսկ ասենք Բուդդիզմում կամ Հինդուիզմու՞մ ինչի են տարբերվում:


էտ էլ իրանց հարցրու

----------


## Աբելյան

> էտ էլ իրանց հարցրու


Իրանց սկզբնաղբյուրները ուրիշ են, մերը ուրիշ են: Հին Կտակարանը գալիս ա Միջագետքից, իսկ մեր կրոնը նույնությամբ էդ դրույթներն ա վերցնում: Ես օրինակ Հին Կտակարանը չեմ ընդունում:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իրանց սկզբնաղբյուրները ուրիշ են, մերը ուրիշ են: Հին Կտակարանը գալիս ա Միջագետքից, իսկ մեր կրոնը նույնությամբ էդ դրույթներն ա վերցնում: *Ես օրինակ Հին Կտակարանը չեմ ընդունում:*


Պատճառը  կարո՞ղ  ես  ասել, խնդրում  եմ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իրանց սկզբնաղբյուրները ուրիշ են, մերը ուրիշ են: Հին Կտակարանը գալիս ա Միջագետքից, իսկ մեր կրոնը նույնությամբ էդ դրույթներն ա վերցնում: Ես օրինակ Հին Կտակարանը չեմ ընդունում:


Ճիշտ է Հինը շատ խճճված է նա մանավանդ նորեկ քրիստոնյայի համար (ես էլ բաներ կան որ չեմ հասկանում) բայց Հայկո ջան եթե դու իսկապես Նորը ընդունես հավատալով Քրիստոսին ապա Հին կտակարանը քեզ համար ավելի հասկանալի կդառնա: Հրեա ժողովուրդը մինչև հիմա շարունակ կարդում է մի միայն Հին կտակարանը (անտեսելով Նոր կտակարանը և մերժելով Քրիստոսին) և փորձում է պահել այնտեղ գրված օրենքները որը տրվեց նրանց Մովսեսի ձեռքով և մինչև հիմա նրանք չեն հասկանում այդ գիքը ու գիտես ի՞նչու քանի որ նրանց աչքերին հենց իրենց Աստված քող է գցել որպիսի կատարվեր Եսայի մարգարեի գրվածը թե՝ իմ ժողովուրդը տեսնելով պետք է տեսնի և *չտեսնի* և լսելով պետք է լսի և *չլսի* , (սա ասվում է Հրեա ժողովրդի համար) իսկ Քրիստոսը այդ լույսը բերեց Նոր կտակարանի միջոցով և եթե մեկը նրան հավատա ապա նրա երեսից քողը կանհետանա: Ամենակարևորը եթե Քրիստոս աշխարհ չգար և Նորը չգրվեր ապա Հինը այդպես էլ չէր պարզվի:

----------

Aleks-90 (09.04.2010), Vook (04.04.2010), Կարապետ (05.04.2010), վրեժ62 (04.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պատճառը  կարո՞ղ  ես  ասել, խնդրում  եմ:


Որովհետև դա հրեաների սուրբ գիրքն ա, ու մեր ազգը Հին Կտակարանից ընդունում ա էն դրույթները, որոնք որ իրան են ձեռնտու:




> Ճիշտ է Հինը շատ խճճված է նա մանավանդ նորեկ քրիստոնյայի համար (ես էլ բաներ կան որ չեմ հասկանում) բայց Հայկո ջան եթե դու իսկապես Նորը ընդունես հավատալով Քրիստոսին ապա Հին կտակարանը քեզ համար ավելի հասկանալի կդառնա: Հրեա ժողովուրդը մինչև հիմա շարունակ կարդում է մի միայն Հին կտակարանը (անտեսելով Նոր կտակարանը և մերժելով Քրիստոսին) և փորձում է պահել այնտեղ գրված օրենքները որը տրվեց նրանց Մովսեսի ձեռքով և մինչև հիմա նրանք չեն հասկանում այդ գիքը ու գիտես ի՞նչու քանի որ նրանց աչքերին հենց իրենց Աստված քող է գցել որպիսի կատարվեր Եսայի մարգարեի գրվածը թե՝ իմ ժողովուրդը տեսնելով պետք է տեսնի և *չտեսնի* և լսելով պետք է լսի և *չլսի* , (սա ասվում է Հրեա ժողովրդի համար) իսկ Քրիստոսը այդ լույսը բերեց Նոր կտակարանի միջոցով և եթե մեկը նրան հավատա ապա նրա երեսից քողը կանհետանա: Ամենակարևորը եթե Քրիստոս աշխարհ չգար և Նորը չգրվեր ապա Հինը այդպես էլ չէր պարզվի:


Իսկ Հին Կտակարանը ո՞վ կարա պնդի, որ լրիվությամբ ճիշտ ա գրված:

----------


## armuk

ստե քննարկելու թեմա չկա :Cool:   :Angry2:

----------


## Analia

Շատ նուրբ հարց է այժմ ոչ մեկը չի կարող իրական Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին կարծիք կազմել, որը լինի ստույգ տվյալներով զետեղված քանի որ մեզ են հասել շատ տեղեկություններ բայց միայն այլ մարդկաց տեսանկյունից լինելով քրիստոնյա կասեմ, որ կնախընտրեի ինքս պեղաց իմ արդյունքների հիման վրա կարծիքս կազմել: Ես քանի որ չեմ կարող ունենալ իմ պեղումների արդյունքը կհավատամ և իմ մեջ կպարփակեմ իմ կարծիքը Հիսուսի մասին: Եթե մի պահ խորասուզվեմ մտքերիս մեջ կասեմ, որ ես չեմ ճանաչում մեծն Հիսուսին և միայն իր մասին ունեմ կարծիք ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ով շատ սիրելու և անգամ հավատալու համար չի կարող ավելին իմանալ քանի որ նա բոլորիս մեջ նշմարվել ե Աստծո որդի, աշխարհի փրկիչ: Չեմ ասի թե հավատում եմ կամ չե որովհետև ամեն մարդ պետք ե հոգեպես հավատա և այդ արդեն իմ կարծիքով բավական է :

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, մի հատ սենց բան: Իսլամում էլ, Քրիստոնեությունում էլ, Հուդաիզմում էլ, ընդունվում ա նույն մոտեցումը: Այսինքն ամեն մեկը վերցնում ա Հին Կտակարանի դրույթները: Ինչի՞ ամեն մեկը առանձին տեսություն չի ստեղծել: Հետո, ինչի՞ են շատ մարդիկ Քրիստոսին համարում աստված, երբ որ Աստված մի հատ ա:


Հայկ ջան, քանի որ էս վերջերս շատ էիր հետաքրքրվում Քրիստոսի ով լինելով, Նոր Կտակարանից մի բան հիշեցի. երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խաչելությունից հետո հարություն է առնում, երևում է իր աշակերտներին, աշակերտներից Թովմասը չի հավատում մինչև չի նայում Քրիստոսի ձեռքերի վրա գամերի հետքերին և չի շոշափում նրան, դրանից հետո Հիսուսն ասում է. «Հավատացիր, որովհետև տեսար. երանի նրանց, որ չեն տեսել ու հավատում են» :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2010), Vook (11.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Հայկ ջան, քանի որ էս վերջերս շատ էիր հետաքրքրվում Քրիստոսի ով լինելով, Նոր Կտակարանից մի բան հիշեցի. երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խաչելությունից հետո հարություն է առնում, երևում է իր աշակերտներին, աշակերտներից Թովմասը չի հավատում մինչև չի նայում Քրիստոսի ձեռքերի վրա գամերի հետքերին և չի շոշափում նրան, դրանից հետո Հիսուսն ասում է. «Հավատացիր, որովհետև տեսար. երանի նրանց, որ չեն տեսել ու հավատում են»


Շինարար ջան, խնդիրը ավելի շատ ոչ թե տեսնելու, այլ հասկանալու մեջ է: Օրինակ ես մինչև չհասկանամ՝ չեմ հավատա:

----------

EgoBrain (25.05.2010), յոգի (27.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, խնդիրը ավելի շատ ոչ թե տեսնելու, այլ հասկանալու մեջ է: Օրինակ ես մինչև չհասկանամ՝ չեմ հավատա:


Դե, իսկ ի՞նչ ա քեզ պետք հասկանալու համար, տեսնե՞լ, շոշափե՞լ, զգայարաններից որևի մեկով ընկալե՞լ: :Smile:

----------

Tig (11.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Դե, իսկ ի՞նչ ա քեզ պետք հասկանալու համար, տեսնե՞լ, շոշափե՞լ, զգայարաններից որևի մեկով ընկալե՞լ:


Կոնկրետ ինձ համար ու կոնկրետ Քրիստոսի հարության պահով որևէ բան հասկանալու կարիք չկա: Ես մի կաթիլ անգամ չեմ կարևորում Քրիստոսի հարության փաստը նրան հավատալու համար: Իմ համար նրան հավատալու առավել մեծ արժեքներ կան, որոնք ես հասկացել եմ՝ օրինակ Քրիստոսի «սիրեք իրար» արտահայտությունը: Այնպես որ իմ հմաար նույնիսկ Քրիստոսի լինել կամ չլինելու գաղափարը կարևոր չի, կամ նրա Աստված կամ Աստծո որդի լինելու խնդիրը, կամ էլ նրա որևէ հրաշագործություն: Իմ համար, նրան հավատալու համար, կարևորը նրա գաղափարները հասկանալն է :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2010), EgoBrain (25.05.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010), յոգի (27.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, քանի որ էս վերջերս շատ էիր հետաքրքրվում Քրիստոսի ով լինելով, Նոր Կտակարանից մի բան հիշեցի. երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խաչելությունից հետո հարություն է առնում, երևում է իր աշակերտներին, աշակերտներից Թովմասը չի հավատում մինչև չի նայում Քրիստոսի ձեռքերի վրա գամերի հետքերին և չի շոշափում նրան, դրանից հետո Հիսուսն ասում է. «Հավատացիր, որովհետև տեսար. երանի նրանց, որ չեն տեսել ու հավատում են»


Նույն ձև Աբգար թագավորի նամակը: :Jpit: 
Բայց եթե ոչ մի նշան իրա կողմից չտենամ, չեմ կարա հավատամ: Շատ մարդիկ էլ որ ասում են. "հավատում եմ", դա ինքնախաբեություն ա:

----------

Skeptic (24.05.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010), յոգի (27.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նույն ձև Աբգար թագավորի նամակը:
> Բայց եթե ոչ մի նշան իրա կողմից չտենամ, չեմ կարա հավատամ: Շատ մարդիկ էլ որ ասում են. "հավատում եմ", դա ինքնախաբեություն ա:


Սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայ ա :Jpit:  Ես փիլիսոփայության բաժնում թեմա եմ բացել, այնտեղ թե կուզես, կզրուցենք, ասեմ մենակ, այն ինչ մենք համարում ենք ինքնախաբեություն, գուցե պարզապես գիտելիքի ընկալման մի այլ տեսակ ա, որը գոյություն ունի մեր ռացիոնալիստական, տեսնող, լսող, շոշափող ընկալման հետ զուգահեռ:

----------

My World My Space (11.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ Հին Կտակարանը ո՞վ կարա պնդի, որ լրիվությամբ ճիշտ ա գրված:


Հայկո ջան ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող պնդել ու ասել որ դա ճիշտ է թե սխալ: Մի բան որը գրվել է 3000-4000 տարի առաջ դա պետք է կամ հավատքով ընդունել կամ էլ անհավատությամբ չնդունել: Նույնն էլ հիմա եթե մի կարևոր բան կատարվի հիմա և դրա վրայից անցնի մի 1000 տարի ապա նույն վիճակը կտիրի նաև այդ ժամանակ, մարդիկ կամ պետք է հավատալով ընդունեն կամ էլ անհավատությամբ չնդունեն: Պարզապես Հինը գրվեց որպիսի մարդիկ տեղեկանան Հիսուսի գալստի մասին, որովհետև աստված Քրիստոսով պետք էր մի գործ աներ որպիսի մարդկությանը փրկի մեղքի անեծքից, քանի որ գրված է մեղքի վարձքը ՄԱՀ է իսկ Աստծո ձրի պարգևն է հավիտենական կյանք: Իհարկե ես չեմ պնդում Հին կտակարանում կան բաներ որ մարդ խճճվում է կարդալուց և իսկապես Հինը ճիշտ կարծես Հրեա ժողովրդի պատմությունը լինի, միշտ Հրեա ժողովրդի օրհնության և անեծքի մասին է հիշատակվում, Աստված միշտ խոսում է Հրեա ժողորդի հետ: Դրա համար էլ այսօրվա Հրեա ժողովուրդը ավելի շատ տեղ է տալիս Հնին քան թե Նորին: Անձամբ ես գերադասում եմ կարդալ Նորը քանի որ այդ գրքում միայն սեր է քարոզվում:

----------

Tig (21.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.04.2010), յոգի (25.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հայկո ջան ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող պնդել ու ասել որ դա ճիշտ է թե սխալ: Մի բան որը գրվել է 3000-4000 տարի առաջ դա պետք է կամ հավատքով ընդունել կամ էլ անհավատությամբ չնդունել: Նույնն էլ հիմա եթե մի կարևոր բան կատարվի հիմա և դրա վրայից անցնի մի 1000 տարի ապա նույն վիճակը կտիրի նաև այդ ժամանակ, մարդիկ կամ պետք է հավատալով ընդունեն կամ էլ անհավատությամբ չնդունեն: Պարզապես Հինը գրվեց որպիսի մարդիկ տեղեկանան Հիսուսի գալստի մասին, որովհետև աստված Քրիստոսով պետք էր մի գործ աներ որպիսի մարդկությանը փրկի մեղքի անեծքից, քանի որ գրված է մեղքի վարձքը ՄԱՀ է* իսկ Աստծո ձրի պարգևն է հավիտենական կյանք:* Իհարկե ես չեմ պնդում Հին կտակարանում կան բաներ որ մարդ խճճվում է կարդալուց և իսկապես Հինը ճիշտ կարծես Հրեա ժողովրդի պատմությունը լինի, միշտ Հրեա ժողովրդի օրհնության և անեծքի մասին է հիշատակվում, Աստված միշտ խոսում է Հրեա ժողորդի հետ: Դրա համար էլ այսօրվա Հրեա ժողովուրդը ավելի շատ տեղ է տալիս Հնին քան թե Նորին: *Անձամբ ես գերադասում եմ կարդալ Նորը քանի որ այդ գրքում միայն սեր է քարոզվում:*


Ո՞վ է այդ հավիտենական կյանքով ապրելու: :Smile: 

Գիրքը կարդում ես նրա համար, որ այն սեր է քարոզում,  թե՞ նրա համար, որ Աստծո գրածն է  :Think:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ո՞վ է այդ հավիտենական կյանքով ապրելու:
> 
> Գիրքը կարդում ես նրա համար, որ այն սեր է քարոզում,  թե՞ նրա համար, որ Աստծո գրածն է


Ավելի շուտ որ Աստված այդ գրքով սեր է քարոզում..... :Smile:

----------

Lord (27.04.2010), Tig (27.04.2010), յոգի (25.05.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պարզապես Հինը գրվեց որպիսի մարդիկ տեղեկանան Հիսուսի գալստի մասին


Այսինքն 3000 տարի առաջ որ գրվեց, էդ վախտ արդեն գիտեի՞ն որ հազար տարի հետո էդ ձև մարդ ա գալու:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այսինքն 3000 տարի առաջ որ գրվեց, էդ վախտ արդեն գիտեի՞ն որ հազար տարի հետո էդ ձև մարդ ա գալու:


 :Yes:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> 


Հիսուսը Աստուծո Որդին է, Աստված:
Աստված ուղարկեց իր միակ որդուն մարդկային հոգիների փրկության համար:

----------

Vook (24.05.2010), Արծիվ (25.05.2010), Կարապետ (24.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ]Հիսուսը Աստուծո Որդին է,[/B] Աստված:
> Աստված ուղարկեց իր միակ որդուն մարդկային հոգիների փրկության համար:


որդի ունենալու համար գիտես չէ՞ աստված ինչ պիտի "աներ" տրանզիտ ախպեր :Ok: …

----------

Gayl (26.05.2010), My World My Space (25.05.2010), Skeptic (26.05.2010), Tig (26.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> որդի ունենալու համար գիտես չէ՞ աստված ինչ պիտի "աներ" տրանզիտ ախպեր…


Իսկ եթե լուրջ խոսաս լավ հասկանալի կլինի, նախ հիշացնեմ 10 պատվիրաններից մեկը " Աստուծո անունը պարապ տեղը բերանդ մի առնի"

Աստված մեկ է երեք անձով` Հայր Աստված, Որդին Աստված և Հոգին Սուրբ Աստված
Աստված ուղարկեց իր Որդուն աշխարհի փրկության համար

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ խոսաս լավ հասկանալի կլինի, նախ հիշացնեմ 10 պատվիրաններից մեկը *" Աստուծո անունը պարապ տեղը բերանդ մի առնի"*
> 
> Աստված մեկ է երեք անձով` Հայր Աստված, Որդին Աստված և Հոգին Սուրբ Աստված
> Աստված ուղարկեց իր Որդուն աշխարհի փրկության համար


Էտ խոսքերն արդեր արդարացում են, երբ պատասխան չես ունենում: :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (26.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Էտ խոսքերն արդեր արդարացում են, երբ պատասխան չես ունենում:


Ես կարծում էի մհասկանալի է
Աստված սեռ չունի, իմ պատասխանից ամեն ինչ հասկանալի էր:
Աստված մեկ է երեք անձով, դրա համար հարկավոր չի, որ որդի ծնի

----------


## Skeptic

> Աստված սեռ չունի, իմ պատասխանից ամեն ինչ հասկանալի էր:


Չնայած ոչ մի աստծու չեմ հավատում, բայց «աստված սեռ չունի» արտահայտությունը, իմ կարծիքով, միամիտ ա:
Նայի *սա* ու *սա*

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Չնայած ոչ մի աստծու չեմ հավատում, բայց «աստված սեռ չունի» արտահայտությունը, իմ կարծիքով, միամիտ ա:
> Նայի *սա* ու *սա*


Խնդրեմ, հենց քո ցույց տվածից

----------


## Skeptic

> Խնդրեմ, հենց քո ցույց տվածից


Հ-Վ ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, մարդուն բնորոշ ֆիզիկական սեռ չունի, բայց տեքստում նաև պարզ /ավելի ճիշտ` հակառակը, քանի որ կրոնական համարյա բոլոր տեքստերը խճճված են/ գրված ա ոչ ֆիզիկական սեռի հատկանիշների մասին: Կոնտեքստից կտրելը սխալ ա: Նույն ձևով որոշ մարդիկ օրինակ են բերում իբր թե Պուշկինի «Դու վախկոտ ես, դու ստրուկ ես, դու հայ ես» արտահայտությունը, որը իրականում նրա գրական հերոսներից մեկին ա պատկանում «Տազիտ» պոեմից, ու լրիվ այլ բան ա նշանակում` կոնտեքստից ելնելով:

----------

յոգի (28.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Հ-Վ ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, մարդուն բնորոշ ֆիզիկական սեռ չունի, բայց տեքստում նաև պարզ /ավելի ճիշտ` հակառակը, քանի որ կրոնական համարյա բոլոր տեքստերը խճճված են/ գրված ա ոչ ֆիզիկական սեռի հատկանիշների մասին: Կոնտեքստից կտրելը սխալ ա: Նույն ձևով որոշ մարդիկ օրինակ են բերում իբր թե Պուշկինի «Դու վախկոտ ես, դու ստրուկ ես, դու հայ ես» արտահայտությունը, որը իրականում նրա գրական հերոսներից մեկին ա պատկանում «Տազիտ» պոեմից, ու լրիվ այլ բան ա նշանակում` կոնտեքստից ելնելով:


 այսինքն դու ինչ ես ուզում ապացուցես, որ Աստված սեռ ունի?

----------


## Leo Negri

Իհարկե ենթադրյալ աստվածը սեռ ունի  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս իրան Հայր են ասում, ոչ թե մայր: Սեռ ունի նաև Որդին` համենայն դեպս Հիսուսի մարմինը տղամարդու մարմին էր, ոչ թե կնոջ, ու իրան Որդի են ասում, ոչ թե դուստր: Սուրբ հոգու սեռը իհարկե վիճելիա, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Կույս Մարիամը ենթադրաբար հղիացելա Սուրբ Հոգուց, նենց որ ստեղ էլ սեռը բավականին հստակա:

Ակնհայտորեն տղամարդ աստվածը ստեղծումա ակնհայտորեն տղամարդ Ադամին` սեփական կերպարանքով, բայց առանց ակնհայտորեն տղամարդու մորուքի, բայց մորուք աճացնելու հնարավորությամբ: 



Իսկ այ Եվան արդեն ստորադասաբար ստեղծվելա Ադամի կողից, դրա համար էլ մորուքի աճեցման հնարավորություն չունի:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իհարկե ենթադրյալ աստվածը սեռ ունի  Համենայն դեպս իրան Հայր են ասում, ոչ թե մայր: Սեռ ունի նաև Որդին` համենայն դեպս Հիսուսի մարմինը տղամարդու մարմին էր, ոչ թե կնոջ, ու իրան Որդի են ասում, ոչ թե դուստր: Սուրբ հոգու սեռը իհարկե վիճելիա, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Կույս Մարիամը ենթադրաբար հղիացելա Սուրբ Հոգուց, նենց որ ստեղ էլ սեռը բավականին հստակա:
> 
> Ակնհայտորեն տղամարդ աստվածը ստեղծումա ակնհայտորեն տղամարդ Ադամին` սեփական կերպարանքով, բայց առանց ակնհայտորեն տղամարդու մորուքի, բայց մորուք աճացնելու հնարավորությամբ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ այ Եվան արդեն ստորադասաբար ստեղծվելա Ադամի կողից, դրա համար էլ մորուքի աճեցման հնարավորություն չունի:


http://www.bible.com.ua/answers/r/35/3626
Կարող ես էստեղ կարդալ

----------


## Leo Negri

http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/

Կարող ես էստեղ կարդալ:  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (26.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/
> 
> Կարող ես էստեղ կարդալ:


Կոնկրետ ինչը կարդամ, ասա կարդամ

----------


## Skeptic

> Կոնկրետ ինչը կարդամ, ասա կարդամ


Ոնց որ ասում են անգլախոսները, here we go again.

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե ենթադրյալ աստվածը սեռ ունի  Համենայն դեպս իրան Հայր են ասում, ոչ թե մայր: Սեռ ունի նաև Որդին` համենայն դեպս Հիսուսի մարմինը տղամարդու մարմին էր, ոչ թե կնոջ, ու իրան Որդի են ասում, ոչ թե դուստր: Սուրբ հոգու սեռը իհարկե վիճելիա, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Կույս Մարիամը ենթադրաբար հղիացելա Սուրբ Հոգուց, նենց որ ստեղ էլ սեռը բավականին հստակա:


Այսինքն Արարիչը տղամարդ է՞ :LOL:   ինչ ա թե հայր են ասում, ինձ օրինակ մի բան անչափ հետաքրքրեց, դե եթե տղամարդ է  ուրեմն կնոջ հանդեպ ցանկություններ էլ կունենա, բա էտ պահը ո՞նց անենք, չեմ կարծում, որ Աստծո մոտ գիտությունը այսքան զարգացած է ու հիմա լիքը երեխաներ կունենա :LOL: 
Մնում էր ասեիք Աստված սպիտակ խալաթի ցեխ ունի ու ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնգնի, չէ մեկ էլ մի հատ դրախտ գնացողի հետ բրիտվա ուղղարկեք էտ դարդից էլ պրծեք, թե չէ արդեն մարդու բեղերին եք կպնում :LOL:

----------

Benadad (27.05.2010), Leo Negri (28.05.2010), Skeptic (27.05.2010), VisTolog (27.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ինչպես և մնացյալ այլ կրոնների աստվածները ստեղծված են մարդկանց որոշակի կաննորի տակ ապրել սովորեցնելու, ինքնաներշնչման համար, սեփական անհաջողությունները կապելու ուրիշի վրա , իսկ ապագայի նկատմամբ անորոշությունը աղոթքներով կամ դրա նման այլ բաներով մեղմացնելու համար…ուղղակի դա ինչ-որ բան է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ ուզում են ունենալ մի բան, որի հետ կարողանան խոսել այն պահերին, երբ մենակ են, օգնություն խնդրեն ու հավատան ու եթե լինում  ա դա բնականաբար կապում են էդ աստվածի հետ, եթե չի լինում հոգ չէ հնչում է հետևյալ " Ուրեմն աստված այդպես ուզեց"…ես կասեմ, ոչ բոլոր կրոնները ինքնախաբեություն են, թե՛ նրանք որոնք հոգու գաղափարն են առաջ տանում, թե՛ նրանք որոնք քեզ ինչ-որ պատվիրանների միջոցով կյանք են սովորեցնում  և այլն…
ինչ-որ վերջերս աստծո գոյությունը իմ համար դարձել է կարդացած գրքի նման պարզ և անհետաքրքիր երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու համար, չեմ էլ ուզում խորանամ այլ կրոնների մեջ, միևնույն է դեռ իմ կյանքում չեմ զգացել ո՛չ Հիսուսի՝ իբրև աստծո որդու, դերը ոչ էլ մեկ այլ բանի, ամեն ինչ մարդու ձեռքերում է…ինքանխաբեությունը արդեն իմ սրտեշով չէ…

----------

Skeptic (28.05.2010), VisTolog (27.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հ միևնույն է դեռ իմ կյանքում չեմ զգացել ո՛չ Հիսուսի՝ իբրև աստծո որդու, դերը ոչ էլ մեկ այլ բանի, ամեն ինչ մարդու ձեռքերում է…ինքանխաբեությունը արդեն իմ սրտեշով չէ…


Քրիոստսոսի գաղափարները գերհզոր են, ստեղծված են իդեալական մարդկանց համար, ավելի ճիշտս սովորեցնում է մարդկանց ապրել իդեալական կյանքով, եթե նա գոյություն է  ունեցել, ապա նրա նման խելացի մարդ աշխարհը չի ծնել, Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում է ապրել մարդավարի, բայց չէ ո՞ր իրականում մարդկությունը իդեալական չէ և իրականում այլ օրենքներ են գործում:

----------

Ժունդիայի (27.05.2010), յոգի (28.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Քրիոստսոսի գաղափարները գերհզոր են, ստեղծված են իդեալական մարդկանց համար, ավելի ճիշտս սովորեցնում է մարդկանց ապրել իդեալական կյանքով, եթե նա գոյություն է  ունեցել, ապա նրա նման խելացի մարդ աշխարհը չի ծնել, Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում է ապրել մարդավարի, բայց չէ ո՞ր իրականում մարդկությունը իդեալական չէ և իրականում այլ օրենքներ են գործում:


Ես կասեյի Քրիստոսին ստեղծել են նրա համար, որ մարդկանց վախեցնեն ու պահեն իրենց բռունցքների մեջ, իսկ գերհզոր բառը այնքան հարաբերական է, որ ասել, որ կա նման երևույթ ապսուրդ է կոնկրետ իմ համար…ստացվում է, որ ով որ չի հավատում աստծո գոյությանը իդեալական չէ հա՞…չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ կարող է սովորեցնել ճիշտ ապրել, հենց այդ մեկ պատճառը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ ցանկանած կրոն մարդու վրա ունի ազդեցություն, իսկ դա ես ընդունել չեմ կարող…
Դե չգիտեմ նա ում ինչ էր սովորացնում, բայց ես ապրում եմ ներկայով ու թե ի՞նչ են արել, ու՞մ են սովորեցրել կարծում եմ հիմա էական չէ…ես կամ ու ես իմ գործողությունները չեմ կատարում ինչ որ մեկի օրենքներով, որը հարց է կա թե՞ չկա:

----------

Gayl (28.05.2010), Skeptic (28.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

իսկ ինձ գիտե՞ք ինչ ա միշտ հետաքրքրել....
ահա այս տողերը.



> Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ  Իր Միածին Որդուն տվեց մարդկության փրկության համար (Հովհ 3:16)


այսինքն ինչ է ստացվում: Աստված կաշկանդվա՞ծ էր ինչ-որ բանով, որ որդուն զոհեց հանուն ինչ որ բանի, չէ՞ որ նա կարող էր, որպես ամենազոր, անել այն ինչ ուզում էր: Կամ որտե՞ղ է բարոյականությունն այս խրատի` զոհել  միակ որդուն, ուրիշների փրկության համար:

----------

Gayl (28.05.2010), kyahi (28.05.2010), Skeptic (28.05.2010), Tig (31.05.2010), VisTolog (28.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ ինձ գիտե՞ք ինչ ա միշտ հետաքրքրել....
> ահա այս տողերը.
> այսինքն ինչ է ստացվում: Աստված կաշկանդվա՞ծ էր ինչ-որ բանով, որ որդուն զոհեց հանուն ինչ որ բանի, չէ՞ որ նա կարող էր, որպես ամենազոր, անել այն ինչ ուզում էր: Կամ որտե՞ղ է բարոյականությունն այս խրատի` զոհել  միակ որդուն, ուրիշների փրկության համար:


Էտ պահը դեռ մի քիչ տանելի է :LOL:  բա որ մարդը ցելով չարիքի պտուղն է ստեղծում և հետո ջրհեղեղ անելով սպանում է մարդկանց ասելով, թե մեղավորների թիվը շատացել ա, է հա ինչ ցանել ես այն էլ հնձում ես :LOL:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կոնկրետ ինչը կարդամ, ասա կարդամ


Վատ չէր լինի ամբողջը կարդաիր, հետաքրքիր գիրքա: Համել ոնց էլ չլինի բեսթսելլերա:
Օրինակ կարդա` Ծննդոց, 1:26-27: Այստեղից ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարելիա եզրակացության գալ, որ Աստվածաշնչի աստվածը եթե ոչ արական սեռիա, ապա երկսեռա, բայց ոչ անսեռ: Կամ Յօվհ, 17:7-9: Էլի ահագին հետաքրքիրա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այսինքն Արարիչը տղամարդ է


Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրվածը` այո:




> ինչ ա թե հայր են ասում, ինձ օրինակ մի բան անչափ հետաքրքրեց, դե եթե տղամարդ է ուրեմն կնոջ հանդեպ ցանկություններ էլ կունենա,  բա էտ պահը ո՞նց անենք,


Ինձ մարդ ցույց տուր, որը հայր ասի կնոջը կամ անսեռ էակին:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա ցանկություններին, դրան կարելիա միքանի բացատրություն հորինել`

1, Նման ցանկության մի գրանցված դեպք կա` Հիսուսը: Իսկ ով կարա ասի, քանի չգրանցված?
2, Ինքը հրեական ծագում ունեցող աստվածա` իսկ հրեաների մոտ շատ ամուր ընտանեկան կապեր են /ու ի դեպ, շատ վատ վերաբերմունք կանանց հանդեպ` բարեպաշտ հրեան օրը մի անգամ շնորհակալական աղոթքա անում, որ կին չի ծնվել/ - դրա համար էլ աստծո ցանկությունները մեղմ ասած չեն նկարագրվում /ի տարբերություն հույների, որոնց աստվածների կյանքը պոռնոսերիալա հիշացնում/:
3, Ինչ գիտես, ինքը ոնցա բավարարում սեփական ցանկությունները?




> չեմ կարծում, որ Աստծո մոտ գիտությունը այսքան զարգացած է ու հիմա լիքը երեխաներ կունենա


Ի դեպ, աստծո որդի իրան ոչ միայն Հիսուսն էր համարում: Ուղղակի Հիսուսը միջների ամենահաջողակնա ու հայտնին:

----------


## My World My Space

> Էտ պահը դեռ մի քիչ տանելի է բա որ մարդը ցելով չարիքի պտուղն է ստեղծում և հետո ջրհեղեղ անելով սպանում է մարդկանց ասելով, թե մեղավորների թիվը շատացել ա, է հա ինչ ցանել ես այն էլ հնձում ես


 Դե եթե աստված մարդուն ստեղծել ա իր նմանությամբ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ օրինաչափ ա.... :Wink:

----------

Gayl (28.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Աստված կաշկանդվա՞ծ էր ինչ-որ բանով, որ որդուն զոհեց հանուն ինչ որ բանի, չէ՞ որ նա կարող էր, որպես ամենազոր, անել այն ինչ ուզում էր: Կամ որտե՞ղ է բարոյականությունն այս խրատի` զոհել միակ որդուն, ուրիշների փրկության համար:


Որդուն զոհելը կրկնվող պատմությունա: Տես Աբրահամի մասին պատմությունը` ով գիտի ինչ կաներ, եթե աստծո ձենը մի քիչ ուշ լսեր:
Աբրահամը, ընդհանրապես, մեծ օրիգինալա էղել: Մի անգամ կնոջը վարձակալությանա տվել եգիպտացիներին, փոխարենը խոշոր եղջրավոր անասուններ վերցնելով:

----------


## Skeptic

> Որդուն զոհելը կրկնվող պատմությունա: Տես Աբրահամի մասին պատմությունը` ով գիտի ինչ կաներ, եթե աստծո ձենը մի քիչ ուշ լսեր:
> Աբրահամը, ընդհանրապես, մեծ օրիգինալա էղել: Մի անգամ կնոջը վարձակալությանա տվել եգիպտացիներին, փոխարենը խոշոր եղջրավոր անասուններ վերցնելով:


Խեղճ փարավոնին էլ իրա «հովանավորի» օգնությամբ հարիֆցրեց, ու հլը հերիք չի, հիվանդություններ ուղարկեց...

11Երբ Աբրամը մօտեցաւ Եգիպտոսին, իր կին Սարային ասաց. «Գիտեմ, որ դու գեղեցիկ կին ես։ 12Արդ, եթէ պատահի, որ եգիպտացիները տեսնեն քեզ եւ ասեն՝ սա նրա կինն է, ու սպանեն ինձ, իսկ քեզ ողջ թողնեն, 13կ՚ասես, թէ՝ նրա քոյրն եմ, որպէսզի քո շնորհիւ ես չտուժեմ եւ քո շնորհիւ կենդանի մնամ»։ 14Երբ Աբրամը մտաւ Եգիպտոս, եգիպտացիները տեսան, որ նրա կինը շատ գեղեցիկ է։ 15Տեսան նրան նաեւ փարաւոնի իշխանները, գովեցին նրան փարաւոնի առաջ ու նրան տարան փարաւոնի պալատը։ 16Սարայի համար նրանք լաւ վերաբերմունք ցոյց տուեցին Աբրամին։ Եւ նա ոչխարների, կովերի, էշերի, ծառաների եւ աղախինների, ջորիների եւ ուղտերի տէր դարձաւ։ 17Աբրամի կին Սարայի պատճառով Աստուած փարաւոնին ու նրա ընտանիքի անդամներին պատժեց մեծամեծ ու դաժան պատուհասներով։ 18Փարաւոնը կանչեց Աբրամին ու ասաց նրան. «Այս ի՞նչ փորձանք բերեցիր իմ գլխին, ինչո՞ւ չյայտնեցիր, թէ նա քո կինն է։ 19Ինչո՞ւ ասացիր, թէ «Իմ քոյրն է», ես էլ նրան կնութեան առայ։ Արդ, ահա քո կինը քո առաջ է, ա՛ռ նրան ու հեռացի՛ր»։ 20Փարաւոնն իր մարդկանց պատուիրեց, որ Աբրամին, իր ունեցուածքով, նրա կնոջը, ինչպէս նաեւ Ղովտին ճանապարհ դնեն։ 

Ծննդոց, 12-րդ գլուխ

----------

Gayl (28.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Էս առասպելը ինձ հիշացնում ա հին կրոնների «բարի ավանդույթները», երբ աստվածները ни с того, ни с сего մարդկանց գլխին փորձանքներ էին ուղարկում: Օրինակ՝ հունական Հերան սիրում էր հերոսներին մոլեգնություն ներշնչել: Ասենք՝ Հերակլեսին ցասումով վարակեց ու վերջինս իր ամենամոտիկ ընկերոջը ժայռից ցած գլորեց... Պատճառը՝ Զեւսը նրա հայրն էր, իսկ մայրը՝ մահկանացու /չնայած ըստ էս տրամաբանության՝ Հերան պետք ա վաղուց «տրաքվեր», քանի որ Զեւսը Հին Հունաստանի համարյա բոլոր կանանց հետ մտերիմ ա եղել  :LOL: /...
Ասածս էն ա, որ պարզ մարդկային տրամաբանությունը շատ հաճախ կրիտիկական ձեւով տարբերվում ա «աստծո ճանապարհներից», ինչը վերաբերվում ա նաեւ Հին Կտակարանի շատ դրվագների:

----------


## Gayl

> Աբրահամը, ընդհանրապես, մեծ օրիգինալա էղել: Մի անգամ կնոջը վարձակալությանա տվել եգիպտացիներին, փոխարենը խոշոր եղջրավոր անասուններ վերցնելով:


Իսկ ամենահետաքրքիրը այն է, որ այդպիսի բան երկրորդ անգամ է կրկնել, նորից կնոջ դիմաց անասուններ է վերցրել, իսկ Աստված բարկացել է թագավորի վրա :Shok: 
Սա հրեաների պատմությունն է, նրանք լեգենդը գրել են այնպես ինչպես իրենք են ու ոչինչ զարմանալի չկա:

----------

Tig (31.05.2010), յոգի (28.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> իսկ ինձ գիտե՞ք ինչ ա միշտ հետաքրքրել....
> ահա այս տողերը.
> այսինքն ինչ է ստացվում: Աստված կաշկանդվա՞ծ էր ինչ-որ բանով, որ որդուն զոհեց հանուն ինչ որ բանի, չէ՞ որ նա կարող էր, որպես ամենազոր, անել այն ինչ ուզում էր: Կամ որտե՞ղ է բարոյականությունն այս խրատի` զոհել  միակ որդուն, ուրիշների փրկության համար:


My World My Space ջան հարց է, արդյոք՞ զոհեց, բանից պարզվումա ոչ թե ««հարություն»» առավ այլ գնաց Կաշմիր, Հնդկաստան...
նայի սրանք
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2...nd-in-kashmir/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programme...nt/8587838.stm
http://www.sol.com.au/kor/7_01.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T340D...eature=related
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...04892700532299
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1641468534756#

----------

My World My Space (28.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> իսկ ինձ գիտե՞ք ինչ ա միշտ հետաքրքրել....
> ահա այս տողերը.
> այսինքն ինչ է ստացվում: Աստված կաշկանդվա՞ծ էր ինչ-որ բանով, որ որդուն զոհեց հանուն ինչ որ բանի, չէ՞ որ նա կարող էր, որպես ամենազոր, անել այն ինչ ուզում էր: Կամ որտե՞ղ է բարոյականությունն այս խրատի` զոհել  միակ որդուն, ուրիշների փրկության համար:


Հովո ջան, հարցն էլ հենց էնա, որ իսկզբանէ սխալ մեկնաբանություններ են տրվել քրիստոսի «զոհ» դառնալուն: Իմ կարծիքով սա ոչ թե փրկության համար է արվել, այլ զուտ սիրո գաղափարի վեհությունը ցուցադրելու համար: Թե չէ ամեն մեկս մենք ենք մեր դահիճն էլ, մեր փրկիչն էլ…

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), VisTolog (31.05.2010), յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան, հարցն էլ հենց էնա, որ իսկզբանէ սխալ մեկնաբանություններ են տրվել քրիստոսի «զոհ» դառնալուն: Իմ կարծիքով սա ոչ թե փրկության համար է արվել, այլ զուտ սիրո գաղափարի վեհությունը ցուցադրելու համար: Թե չէ ամեն մեկս մենք ենք մեր դահիճն էլ, մեր փրկիչն էլ…



Հա բայց էլի էդ սիրո վեհ գաղափարի արդյունքում զոհ եղավ, չէ՞..... ինչ սիրո մասին կարա խոսք լինի, երբ կարող ես որդուդ զոհել, կամ ո՞ւր ա դրա բարոյականությունը: Ի վերջո մի փորձի համոզել, որ աստված, որը Ադամին արտաքսեց դրախտից, Ջրհեղեղ արեց, Սոդոմ ու գոմոր, էն եգիպտացիներին, որոնք ի դեպ էլի իրա ստեղծածն էին, կարմիր ծովում խեղդեց, հետո էլ հանկարծ նենց բուռն սիրով սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իրա որդուն ուղարկեց ի զոհ աշխարհի փրկության համար.

----------

Skeptic (31.05.2010), Tig (31.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Հա բայց էլի էդ սիրո վեհ գաղափարի արդյունքում զոհ եղավ, չէ՞..... ինչ սիրո մասին կարա խոսք լինի, երբ կարող ես որդուդ զոհել, կամ ո՞ւր ա դրա բարոյականությունը: Ի վերջո մի փորձի համոզել, որ աստված, որը Ադամին արտաքսեց դրախտից, Ջրհեղեղ արեց, Սոդոմ ու գոմոր, էն եգիպտացիներին, որոնք ի դեպ էլի իրա ստեղծածն էին, կարմիր ծովում խեղդեց, հետո էլ հանկարծ նենց բուռն սիրով սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իրա որդուն ուղարկեց ի զոհ աշխարհի փրկության համար.


Հովո ջան, արի մի հատ տարանջատենք աշխարհի փրկություն ու անհատի փրկություն գաղախարները… Հենց ստանիցա սկսում սաղ խառնաշփոտը: Մարդկանց թվումա թե աշխարհի փրկություն ասվածը՝ հենց անձնապես իրենց փրկությունն է ու հենց այս կյանքում…
Իսկ էն, որ Աստված Ադամին արտաքսեց, Սոդոմ Գոմոր արեց, և այլն, դա դեռ հարցա թե հատկապես ո՞ր Աստվածը արեց այդ ամենը… և ինչ նպատակով, և առավել ևս ամենակարևոր հարցը այն է, թե այս ամենը ինչո՞ւ է մարդկությանը մատուցվում հենց այս տեսանկյունից…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրո գաղափարին, քրիստոսի զոհողությանը կարող եմ միայն մի մեկնաբանություն տալ՝ այն, որ եթե քեզ նույնիսկ մահապատժի են ենթարկում՝ միևնուն է սիրիր: Չեմ ասում թե ես մինչև վերջ ընդունում եմ այս գաղափարը, այլ ուզում եմ ասել, թե ես ինչպես եմ հասկանում այս երևույթը…

հ.գ. Հա ասեմ, որ համեզելու համար չէ, որ գրում եմ :Wink:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան, արի մի հատ տարանջատենք աշխարհի փրկություն ու անհատի փրկություն գաղախարները… Հենց ստանիցա սկսում սաղ խառնաշփոտը: Մարդկանց թվումա թե աշխարհի փրկություն ասվածը՝ հենց անձնապես իրենց փրկությունն է ու հենց այս կյանքում…
> Իսկ էն, որ Աստված Ադամին արտաքսեց, Սոդոմ Գոմոր արեց, և այլն, *դա դեռ հարցա թե հատկապես ո՞ր Աստվածը արեց այդ ամենը*… և ինչ նպատակով, և առավել ևս ամենակարևոր հարցը այն է, թե այս ամենը ինչո՞ւ է մարդկությանը մատուցվում հենց այս տեսանկյունից…
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրո գաղափարին, քրիստոսի զոհողությանը կարող եմ միայն մի մեկնաբանություն տալ՝ այն, որ եթե քեզ նույնիսկ մահապատժի են ենթարկում՝ միևնուն է սիրիր: Չեմ ասում թե ես մինչև վերջ ընդունում եմ այս գաղափարը, այլ ուզում եմ ասել, թե ես ինչպես եմ հասկանում այս երևույթը…
> 
> հ.գ. Հա ասեմ, որ համեզելու համար չէ, որ գրում եմ




Հիսուսի հայրն ա արել, ըստ վերջին լուրերի.... :Think:  :Wink: .

մեկ ա էլի պարզ չի, թե աշխարհին փրկելու համար աստավծ ինչի էր որդուն զոհում, քանի որ ինքը զոհելու կարիք չուներ, ինքը միայն պիտի ներեր, էս հարցի պատասխանը թերևս ես գիտեմ, որ գիտես, բայց չես կարում լիարժեք մեկնաբանես..... :Wink: 
էստեղ խնդիրը այլ ա......




> Աստված *այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը*, որ  Իր Միածին *Որդուն տվեց* մարդկության  փրկության համար (Հովհ 3:16)


էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ աստված տենց սիրեց աշխարհը, որին էդքան պատուհասել էր, ու ինչի՞ հենց որդուն զոհելու միջոցով փրկեց աշխարհը....

----------

Skeptic (31.05.2010), Tig (31.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ Իր Միածին Որդուն տվեց մարդկության փրկության համար (Հովհ 3:16)


Բայց եթե չտար, հիմա ամեն ինչ լրիվ այլ կերպ կլիներ: :Think:  Ի՞նչ իմանաս, միգուցե մենք գոյություն էլ չէինք ունենա: :Think:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), Skeptic (31.05.2010), յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Բայց եթե չտար, հիմա ամեն ինչ լրիվ այլ կերպ կլիներ: Ի՞նչ իմանաս, միգուցե մենք գոյություն էլ չէինք ունենա:


հա բայց էլի իրա ուզելով էր չէ՞ լինելու մեր լինել-չլինելը, էդ դեպքում որդուն զոհելը ի՞նչ ակտ էր............

----------


## VisTolog

> հա բայց էլի իրա ուզելով էր չէ՞ լինելու մեր լինել-չլինելը, էդ դեպքում որդուն զոհելը ի՞նչ ակտ էր............


Ասելու համար «Մարդիկ, սիրեք զմիմյանս, քանզի միայն դա կարող է փրկել աշխարհը, ինչպես ես սիրելով իմ որդուն` փրկեցի Ձեզ» :Blink:   :Think:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), Skeptic (31.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ասելու համար «Մարդիկ, սիրեք զմիմյանս, քանզի միայն դա կարող է փրկել աշխարհը, ինչպես ես սիրելով իմ որդուն` փրկեցի Ձեզ»


Բա խի՞ կողմնապահություն արեց էն վախտ սաղին ջրհեղեղեց........ թե՞ էն վախտ հլը տղա չուներ... :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------

Skeptic (31.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա խի՞ կողմնապահություն արեց էն վախտ սաղին ջրհեղեղեց........ թե՞ էն վախտ հլը տղա չուներ...


Չէ, տեսավ ջրհեղեղը չի օգնում, որոշեց իրա որդուն զոհի, որ մարդիկ մինչև հիմա ասեն «Աստված զոհեց իր որդուն, հանուն մարդկության փրկության»: :Think:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Չէ, տեսավ ջրհեղեղը չի օգնում, որոշեց իրա որդուն զոհի, որ մարդիկ մինչև հիմա ասեն «Աստված զոհեց իր որդուն, հանուն մարդկության փրկության»:


վայ քու արա, բա որ էս էլ չօգնի, կարո՞ղ ա ինքնազոհողության ակտ էլ լինի...... :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (31.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> վայ քու արա, բա որ էս էլ չօգնի, կարո՞ղ ա ինքնազոհողության ակտ էլ լինի......


«Աստված զոհեց մարդկությանը՝ մարդկության փրկության համար»: Լավա հնչում: :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> «Աստված զոհեց մարդկությանը՝ մարդկության փրկության համար»: Լավա հնչում:


  ես ուզում էի ասեի "Աստված զոհեց իրեն` մարդկության փրկության համար.....", էն էլ դու ուրիշ ձև հնչացրիր...... :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Հիսուսի հայրն ա արել, ըստ վերջին լուրերի.....


Դու ինքդ էս ասում *հայրը*… Դե երևի թե դաստիարակչական աշխատանքներա տարվել… :Think: 




> մեկ ա էլի պարզ չի, թե աշխարհին փրկելու համար աստավծ ինչի էր որդուն զոհում, քանի որ ինքը զոհելու կարիք չուներ, ինքը միայն պիտի ներեր, էս հարցի պատասխանը թերևս ես գիտեմ, որ գիտես, բայց չես կարում լիարժեք մեկնաբանես.....
> էստեղ խնդիրը այլ ա......
> 
> էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ աստված տենց սիրեց աշխարհը, որին էդքան պատուհասել էր, ու ինչի՞ հենց որդուն զոհելու միջոցով փրկեց աշխարհը....


Հով ջան նախ իմ տեսանկյունից, Հիսուս այնքանով է աստծո որդի՝ որքանով ես կամ դու, այսինքն ցանկացած մարդ արարած… Ուղակի արի ստեղ ամեն ինչ դիտարկենք տիեզերական մասշտաբներով: Կարծում եմ կհամաձայնվես, որ տիեզերքում ցանկացած ազդեցություն հանդիպում է իր հակազդեցությանը, այսինքն որպիսի փրկվեր աշխարհը պետք էր որոշակիորեն դրական փոփոխության ենթարկվեր աշխարհի, մասնավորապես Երկիր մոլորակի, ավելի կոնկրետ մարդկության էներգետիկ դաշտը… Եվ դա անելու պատասխանատվությունը իր վրա վերցրեց Հիսուսը: Հիմա կասես, թե ինչքան բացսական բաներ են տեղի ունեցել Հիսուսի անվան տակ, բայց մենակ դա մի հիշի, մի հատ տես, թե ինչ դրական տեղաշարժեր են եղել շատերի հոգեբանության և մտածելակերպի մեջ Քրիստոսի ազդեցության հետևանքով: Մարդ ունակա ցանկացած երևույթ օգտագործել, թե դրական, թե բացսական նպատակներով… բայց կարծում եմ Հիսուսի դեպքում դրականը կոմպեսացրելա բասցականին ու երևի թե մի բան էլ ավելա եղել, քանի որ աշխարհը դեռ կանգունա…

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

կարծում եմ կարամ համաձայնվեմ, մենակ մի բայց կա ստեղ էս քո ամբողջ մեկաբանությունները բերում են նրան, որ աստված ամենազոր չի, այսինքն ինչ որ բացասականին հաղթահարելու համար, նա զոհողության ա գնում, իսկ դրա հետևանքները, մեր մտածելակերպը և այլն արդեն այլ հարթության քննարկումներ են.....

----------

յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> կարծում եմ կարամ համաձայնվեմ, մենակ մի բայց կա ստեղ էս քո ամբողջ մեկաբանությունները բերում են նրան, որ աստված ամենազոր չի, այսինքն ինչ որ բացասականին հաղթահարելու համար, նա զոհողության ա գնում, իսկ դրա հետևանքները, մեր մտածելակերպը և այլն արդեն այլ հարթության քննարկումներ են.....


Հովո ջան, դա մեր տեսանկյունիցա զոհողություն… Նորից եմ ասում, Աստված չի պարտադրել Հիսուսին զոհողության գնալ, դա Հիսուսի ընտրությունն է եղել…
Եվ հետո տիեզերական մաշտաբներում չկա բասցական կամ դրական հասկացություն, կա ուղակի փոխազդեցություններ՝ շարժում, իսկա շաժումն ապահովելու համար հավասարապես անհրաժեշտ են, թե դրական էներգիան,  թե բասցական…

----------

յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հովո ջան, դա մեր տեսանկյունիցա զոհողություն… *Նորից եմ ասում, Աստված չի պարտադրել Հիսուսին զոհողության գնալ, դա Հիսուսի ընտրությունն է եղել…*
> Եվ հետո տիեզերական մաշտաբներում չկա բասցական կամ դրական հասկացություն, կա ուղակի փոխազդեցություններ՝ շարժում, իսկա շաժումն ապահովելու համար հավասարապես անհրաժեշտ են, թե դրական էներգիան,  թե բասցական…


 Ինչու՞ ինքնիրեն զոհեց: Ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե չզոհեր: :Think:

----------


## Tig

> Ինչու՞ ինքնիրեն զոհեց: Ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե չզոհեր:


Հով ջան /ոնց ֆռում եմ սաղ Հովո են… :LOL: / 

Նախ ինքն իրեն չի զոհել, այլ համապատասխան մարդիկ են նրան խաչել…
Երկրորդ՝ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան, որ արդյոք կարող էր նա խուսափել դրանից… կան փաստեր կամ ենթադրություններ, որ նա այնուամենայնիվ խուսափելա… բայց սա չի է ախր կարևորը… այ դու ո՞նց ես հասկանում դաստիարակություն ասվածը: Եթե ինչոր մեկը քեզ ասի ծխելը վատ բանա, ու ինքը շուռ գա ու ծխի… դա դու ո՞նց կընդունես…
Նույն մեթոդն էլ ստեղա կիրառվել, անձնական օրինակով… Այսինքն մարդը ասումա սիրեք մինչև վերջ, այսինքն ընդհուպ մինչև անձնազոհություն ու դա ցույցա տալի իր անձնական օրինակով…
Չնայած այդ աստիճան սերն իմ համար խորդա, բայց ես Հիսուսի արածը սենց եմ հասկանում…

----------

յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նորից եմ ասում, Աստված չի պարտադրել Հիսուսին զոհողության գնալ, դա Հիսուսի ընտրությունն է եղել…


Տո չէ հա  :Smile: 

Եւ իր հետ վերցնելով Պետրոսին եւ Զեբեդէոսի երկու որդիներին՝ սկսեց տրտմել եւ տագնապել։ Այն ժամանակ նրանց ասաց. «Հոգիս տխուր է մահու չափ. այստե՛ղ մնացէք եւ ինձ հետ հսկեցէ՛ք»։ Եւ մի փոքր առաջ գնալով՝ ընկաւ իր երեսի վրայ, աղօթեց ու ասաց. «Հա՛յր իմ, եթէ կարելի է, այս բաժակը թող ինձնից հեռու անցնի, բայց ոչ՝ ինչպէս ես եմ կամենում, այլ՝ ինչպէս դու»։ - Մատթ 26: 37-39

Եւ ասում էր. «Աբբա՛, Հա՛յր, ամէն ինչ քեզ կարելի է. այս բաժակը ինձնից հեռացրո՛ւ, բայց ոչ թէ ինչպէս ե՛ս եմ կամենում, այլ՝ ինչպէս դո՛ւ ես կամենում»։ Մարկոս 14: 36

Եւ ինքը հեռացաւ նրանցից մօտ մի քարընկեց, ծնրադրեց, աղօթում էր եւ ասում. «Հա՛յր, եթէ կամենում ես, այս բաժակը ինձնից հեռացրո՛ւ, բայց ոչ թէ իմ կամքը, այլ քո՛նը թող լինի»։ Ղուկաս 22: 41-42

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010), Skeptic (31.05.2010), VisTolog (31.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տո չէ հա


Հա հա :Smile: 

Էլի աստվածաշունչ… :Sad: 
Ես աստվածաշունչը հիմք չեմ համարում, այլ ասում եմ այն ինչ ինքս եմ զգում ու հասկանում, իմ ասածները որևէ հիմք չունեն, բացի իմ ներքին համոզմունքներից: Լեո Նեգրի ջան խնդրում եմ իմ ասածներին աստվածաշնչի ասածներով մի պատասխանի…

----------

յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես աստվածաշունչը հիմք չեմ համարում, այլ ասում եմ այն ինչ ինքս եմ զգում ու հասկանում


Այսինքն հորինում ես սեփական ներքին Հիսուսին, որին տալիս ես կոնկրետ քեզ դուր եկած հատկանիշներ: Իրականում շատ տարածված ու բնական բանա` մարդիկ սովորություն ունեն Հիսուսին սուբյեկտիվորեն չափել սեփական ստանդարտներով ու սեփական արժեքներով /օրինակ որոշ սևամորթների եկեղեցիներում Հիսուսը նկարածա որպես սև մաշկ ունեցող/: Այդ դեպքում հարց` ինչու հենց Հիսուս` եթե մեկա հորինածա? Ինչու ոչ /դիր յուրաքանչյուր էկզոտիկ աստվածի անուն/? Ինչու ընդհանրապես չհրաժարվել հորինած Հիսուսից, այլ աստվածներից ու ապրել սեփական խղճով ու խելքով?




> Լեո Նեգրի ջան խնդրում եմ իմ ասածներին աստվածաշնչի ասածներով մի պատասխանի…


Աստվածաշունչը արտահայտումա գրեթե բոլոր խոշոր քրիստոնեական կոնֆեսիաների կարծիքը: Ըստ ինձ կարելիա Հիսուսի մասին վիճաբանության ընթացքում Աստվածաշնչի հետ համաձայն չլինել, բայց լրիվ անտեսել պետք չի:

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010), My World My Space (31.05.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), Tig (31.05.2010), VisTolog (31.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Լեո Նեգրի ջան լրիվ համամիտ եմ քո հետ, 


էս էլ իմ հին գրառումներից




> ես արդե մի 10-նամայակ ա , որ աթեիստ եմ, այսինքն իմ աստվածը իմ խիղճն ա,  ու արի տես, որ դևերի հետ գործ չունեմ, թմրամոլ ու հանցագործ չեմ, ու  հարգում եմ ինչպես քրիստոնեությունը, այնպես էլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին....  հանգիստ գնում եմ եկեղեցի հարսանիքների, կնունքների, նույնիսկ քավոր եմ  եղել, ու ճիշտ եմ արել, քանի որ իմ սանիկների հավատը ու վստահությունը  ամենահարգելի բանն ա.........





> *Պատ. Ի՞նչ անել, երբ մոտ ընկերդ դադարել է հավատալ Աստծուն ու իրեն  համարում է աթեիստ                * 
> 
>                              եկեք մի բան էլ լավ հասկանաք նոր հետևություններ անենք....
> 1. էդ մարդը եթե աթեիստ ա պետք ա պարզել, թե ինքը կոնկրետ ո՞ր աղանդից ա,  որովհետև աթեիզմն էլ տարբեր ճյուղերի ա բաժանվում։
> 2. եթե նա պարզապես չարացած ա աստծո դեմ, թողեք նրան հանգիստ աստծու հետ  "տետ-ա-տետ", ու ամեն ինչ կշտկվի։
> 3. եթե նա, հասել է գիտակցության այն աստիճանին, որ հասկանում ա իր խղճի ու  աստծու  նույնությունը, ու կարիք չունի իր խղճին աստված կոչելու, ապա  աստծու սիրուն, հանգիստ թողեք նրան, քանի որ մոմ վառելով ու անգիր արած  աղոթքով չի որոշվում ամեն ինչ...... Աստված, որպես ամենաբանական, սիրում ա  հանգիստ դիալոգները.....

----------

Leo Negri (31.05.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), Tig (31.05.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հիսուսի հայրն ա արել, ըստ վերջին լուրերի.....
> 
> մեկ ա էլի պարզ չի, թե աշխարհին փրկելու համար աստավծ ինչի էր որդուն զոհում, քանի որ ինքը զոհելու կարիք չուներ, ինքը միայն պիտի ներեր, էս հարցի պատասխանը թերևս ես գիտեմ, որ գիտես, բայց չես կարում լիարժեք մեկնաբանես.....
> էստեղ խնդիրը այլ ա......
> 
> էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ աստված տենց սիրեց աշխարհը, որին էդքան պատուհասել էր, ու ինչի՞ հենց որդուն զոհելու միջոցով փրկեց աշխարհը....




Ի  տարբերություն  աշխարհային  կառավարությունների,  Աստված  հենց  ինքն  է  կատարելապես   պահում  իր իսկ  տված   օրենքները:  Եթե  ցանկություն  ունենաս  կարող  ենք  իրար   հետ   քննել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:55 ----------

Լեո  ջան,  Հիսուսին   սպանեցին  որպես  Աստծուն  հայոյող,  դրա  համար  էր  ինքը  այդպես    աղոթում:  Արի  մի   պահ  խորը  մտածենք,  եթե  Հիսուսը  եկել  էր  իր  կյանքը   տալու,  ինչ  իմաստ  ուներ   խուսափել  մահից:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:11 ----------




> Տո չէ հա 
> 
> Եւ իր հետ վերցնելով Պետրոսին եւ Զեբեդէոսի երկու որդիներին՝ սկսեց տրտմել եւ տագնապել։ Այն ժամանակ նրանց ասաց. «Հոգիս տխուր է մահու չափ. այստե՛ղ մնացէք եւ ինձ հետ հսկեցէ՛ք»։ Եւ մի փոքր առաջ գնալով՝ ընկաւ իր երեսի վրայ, աղօթեց ու ասաց. «Հա՛յր իմ, եթէ կարելի է, այս բաժակը թող ինձնից հեռու անցնի, բայց ոչ՝ ինչպէս ես եմ կամենում, այլ՝ ինչպէս դու»։ - Մատթ 26: 37-39
> 
> Եւ ասում էր. «Աբբա՛, Հա՛յր, ամէն ինչ քեզ կարելի է. այս բաժակը ինձնից հեռացրո՛ւ, բայց ոչ թէ ինչպէս ե՛ս եմ կամենում, այլ՝ ինչպէս դո՛ւ ես կամենում»։ Մարկոս 14: 36
> 
> Եւ ինքը հեռացաւ նրանցից մօտ մի քարընկեց, ծնրադրեց, աղօթում էր եւ ասում. «Հա՛յր, եթէ կամենում ես, այս բաժակը ինձնից հեռացրո՛ւ, բայց ոչ թէ իմ կամքը, այլ քո՛նը թող լինի»։ Ղուկաս 22: 41-42



Լեո ջան, Հիսուսին սպանեցին որպես Աստծուն հայոյող, դրա համար էր ինքը այդպես աղոթում: Արի մի պահ խորը մտածենք, եթե Հիսուսը եկել էր իր կյանքը տալու, ինչ իմաստ ուներ խուսափել մահից:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:12 ----------




> Հա հա
> 
> Էլի աստվածաշունչ…
> Ես աստվածաշունչը հիմք չեմ համարում, այլ ասում եմ այն ինչ ինքս եմ զգում ու հասկանում, իմ ասածները որևէ հիմք չունեն, բացի իմ ներքին համոզմունքներից: Լեո Նեգրի ջան խնդրում եմ իմ ասածներին աստվածաշնչի ասածներով մի պատասխանի…



Շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  հարգելի  ՏԻԳ,  Աստծուն  ընդունում  էս,  բայց   աստվածաշունչը  հիմք  չես  ընդունում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լեո ջան, Հիսուսին սպանեցին որպես Աստծուն հայոյող, դրա համար էր ինքը այդպես աղոթում:


Այսինքն համ հայհոյումա, համ աղոթում? Հետաքրքիր մոտեցումա:
Ավելի ընդարձակ կգրես? 




> Արի մի պահ խորը մտածենք, եթե Հիսուսը եկել էր իր կյանքը տալու, ինչ իմաստ ուներ խուսափել մահից:


Հետևություն` Հիսուսը չէր եկել իր կյանքը տալու:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Այսինքն համ հայհոյումա, համ աղոթում? Հետաքրքիր մոտեցումա:
> Ավելի ընդարձակ կգրես? 
> 
> 
> 
> Հետևություն` Հիսուսը չէր եկել իր կյանքը տալու:


Հարգելիս, եթե  ցակություն  ունես,  որ   ավելի  ընդարձակ   պատասխանեմ,  կխնդրեի  մի  պահ  դուրս   գանք   ծիծաղի  և  հումորի   սենյակից,   և  լրջորեն  հետեվություններ   անենք:
 Առաջինը ՝  ոչ  թե   Հիսուսներ  հայոյում   Աստծուն,  այլ  այն   ժամանակվա  կրոնական  առաջնորդները  մեղադրեցին   նրան  դրանում:

Երկրորդը՝    արի  մի  պահ  խորհենք,  եթե  Դանիել   մարգարեն   Հիսուսի  երկիր  գալուց  մոտ  500   տարի   առաջ   մարգարեացել  էր,  որ   Մեսիան   պիտի   գա   և   մահով   դատապարտվի,  քո   կարծիքով   Հիսուսը   անտեղյա՞կ  էր դրանից.

----------


## My World My Space

> Երկրորդը՝    արի  մի  պահ  խորհենք,  եթե  Դանիել   մարգարեն   Հիսուսի  երկիր  գալուց  մոտ  500   տարի   առաջ   մարգարեացել  էր,  որ   Մեսիան   պիտի   գա   և   մահով   դատապարտվի,  քո   կարծիքով   Հիսուսը   անտեղյա՞կ  էր դրանից.



Ըհը, ևս մի ապացույց որ ամեն ինչ անկախ Հիսուսի կամքից ա եղել, իրան զոհել ա հայրը.... ընդ որում մարգարեների միջոցով վախտին ասած ա եղել, հետո էլ էլ չի կարացել խոսքից հետ կանգնի......

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ըհը, ևս մի ապացույց որ ամեն ինչ անկախ Հիսուսի կամքից ա եղել, իրան զոհել ա հայրը.... ընդ որում մարգարեների միջոցով վախտին ասած ա եղել, հետո էլ էլ չի կարացել խոսքից հետ կանգնի......


էէէ... հարգելիս ների, բայց պարզելու համար թէ , այնուամենայնիվ ինչու՞ հարկ եղավ , որ Տիեզերքի Գերիշխանը այդքան մեծ զոհողության գնար, հարկավոր է  մի քիչ խոնարհություն ունենալ ու մտածել, որ արև և լուսին ստեղծողը, տիեզերքի համար առաջին վիրաբույժը, որը կատարել է առաջին պլաստիկ վիրահատությունը, անպայման հիմնավոր պատճառ պիտի ունենար նման մեծ զոհողության գնալու համար,իսկ թէ որն էր այդ պատճառը եթե ցանկանաս կարող եմ օնլայն սկաիպի միջոցով պատասխանեմ քեզ անհանգստացնող բոլոր հարցերին...

----------


## My World My Space

> էէէ... հարգելիս ների, բայց պարզելու համար թէ , այնուամենայնիվ ինչու՞ հարկ եղավ , որ Տիեզերքի Գերիշխանը այդքան մեծ զոհողության գնար, հարկավոր է  մի քիչ խոնարհություն ունենալ ու մտածել, որ արև և լուսին ստեղծողը, տիեզերքի համար առաջին վիրաբույժը, որը կատարել է առաջին պլաստիկ վիրահատությունը, անպայման հիմնավոր պատճառ պիտի ունենար նման մեծ զոհողության գնալու համար,իսկ թէ որն էր այդ պատճառը եթե ցանկանաս կարող եմ օնլայն սկաիպի միջոցով պատասխանեմ քեզ անհանգստացնող բոլոր հարցերին...


էստեղ միայն մի կարծիք կարա լինի, որ աստված էդքան էլ ամենազոր չի, ինչքան ցույց է տրվում, քանի որ հանուն ինչ որ նպատակի, նա գնացել է զոհողության, էն էլ շատ մեեեեծ զոհողության, թեկուզ հենց մեր` մահկանացուներիս արժեհամակարգով:


Տո խի՞ մենակ մեր, է՛, ինքն էր հենց ասում սիրիր քո հորն ու մորը, մերձավորիդ և այլն.....

----------


## վրեժ62

> էստեղ միայն մի կարծիք կարա լինի, որ աստված էդքան էլ ամենազոր չի, ինչքան ցույց է տրվում, քանի որ հանուն ինչ որ նպատակի, նա գնացել է զոհողության, էն էլ շատ մեեեեծ զոհողության, թեկուզ հենց մեր` մահկանացուներիս արժեհամակարգով:


վայ վայ վայ... երբեվե մտել եք՞ այն մարդու դրության մեջ, ով իր երեխայի կյանքը փրկելու համար, համաձայնվում է սարսափելի բարդ վիրահատության, իսկ նրա ավագ վորդին իր սիրտը հոժարակամորեն տալիս է իր եղբոր փրկության համար... սա այն է ինչ տեղի է ունեցել

----------


## My World My Space

> վայ վայ վայ... երբեվե մտել եք՞ այն մարդու դրության մեջ, ով իր երեխայի կյանքը փրկելու համար, համաձայնվում է սարսափելի բարդ վիրահատության, իսկ նրա ավագ վորդին իր սիրտը հոժարակամորեն տալիս է իր եղբոր փրկության համար... սա այն է ինչ տեղի է ունեցել


ի տարբերություն էդ որդիների հոր` աստված ամենազոր ա..... ինքը կարար իրա ստեղծածը ուրիշ ձև էլ փրկեր:

հետո մի խնդրանք տենց սրտաճմլիկ օրինակներ մի բեր ու մարդկանց հետ մի համեմատի, ես էլ կարամ հարյուրավոր հակառակ օրինակներ բերեմ, որ ծնողն իրա էրեխուն ա սպանում, ու դա չի կարա համեմատության առարկա լինի

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> ի տարբերություն էդ որդիների հոր` աստված ամենազոր ա..... ինքը կարար իրա ստեղծածը ուրիշ ձև էլ փրկեր:
> 
> հետո մի խնդրանք տենց սրտաճմլիկ օրինակներ մի բեր ու մարդկանց հետ մի համեմատի, ես էլ կարամ հարյուրավոր հակառակ օրինակներ բերեմ, որ ծնողն իրա էրեխուն ա սպանում, ու դա չի կարա համեմատության առարկա լինի


մի  մառդու հարցնում են, ինչ է անունդ... պատասխանում է,- Սերոժ, ասում են չենք հավատում ասում է,- ահա անձնագիրս, ասում են կեղծել եք,- ասում է  ընկերներիս հարցրեք, ասում են,-  չենք հավատում դուք պայմանավորված եք, հիմա ին՞Չ ես կարծում աըդ Սերոժը բավարար փաստեր չբերե՞ց, թէ ուղակի նրան չէին ուզում հավատալ,

----------

Շինարար (31.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> մի  մառդու հարցնում են, ինչ է անունդ... պատասխանում է,- Սերոժ, ասում են չենք հավատում ասում է,- ահա անձնագիրս, ասում են կեղծել եք,- ասում է  ընկերներիս հարցրեք, ասում են,-  չենք հավատում դուք պայմանավորված եք, հիմա ին՞Չ ես կարծում աըդ Սերոժը բավարար փաստեր չբերե՞ց, թէ ուղակի նրան չէին ուզում հավատալ,


Վրեժ ջան, Սերոժները, Վալոդներն ու գուգուշները ոչ մի կապ չունեն խնդրո առարկայի հետ:
Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին ա խոսքը ես քեզ հասարակ տրամաբանությամբ մի միտք եմ ասում, դու սկսում ես հնդկաչինից օրինակներ բերել...

դու



> Երկրորդը՝    արի  մի  պահ  խորհենք,  եթե  Դանիել   մարգարեն   Հիսուսի   երկիր  գալուց  մոտ  500   տարի   առաջ   մարգարեացել  էր,  որ   Մեսիան    պիտի   գա   և   մահով   դատապարտվի,  քո   կարծիքով   Հիսուսը   անտեղյա՞կ   էր դրանից.


ես



> Ըհը, ևս մի ապացույց որ ամեն ինչ անկախ Հիսուսի կամքից ա եղել, իրան զոհել ա  հայրը.... ընդ որում մարգարեների միջոցով վախտին ասած ա եղել, հետո էլ էլ  չի կարացել խոսքից հետ կանգնի......


դու



> էէէ... հարգելիս ների, բայց պարզելու համար թէ , այնուամենայնիվ ինչու՞  հարկ եղավ , որ Տիեզերքի Գերիշխանը այդքան մեծ զոհողության գնար, հարկավոր է   մի քիչ խոնարհություն ունենալ ու մտածել, որ արև և լուսին ստեղծողը,  տիեզերքի համար առաջին վիրաբույժը, որը կատարել է առաջին պլաստիկ  վիրահատությունը, անպայման հիմնավոր պատճառ պիտի ունենար նման մեծ  զոհողության գնալու համար,իսկ թէ որն էր այդ պատճառը եթե ցանկանաս կարող եմ  օնլայն սկաիպի միջոցով պատասխանեմ քեզ անհանգստացնող բոլոր հարցերին...


ես



> էստեղ միայն մի կարծիք կարա լինի, որ աստված էդքան էլ ամենազոր չի, ինչքան  ցույց է տրվում, քանի որ հանուն ինչ որ նպատակի, նա գնացել է զոհողության,  էն էլ շատ մեեեեծ զոհողության, թեկուզ հենց մեր` մահկանացուներիս  արժեհամակարգով:
> 
> չնայած աստված ամենազոր ա..... ինքը կարար իրա ստեղծածը ուրիշ ձև էլ փրկեր:


Հիմա ստեղ կապ ունեի՞ն քո Սերոժները

----------


## Leo Negri

> Առաջինը ՝ ոչ թե Հիսուսներ հայոյում Աստծուն, այլ այն ժամանակվա կրոնական առաջնորդները մեղադրեցին նրան դրանում:


Լավ: Իսկ դա ոնց ես կապում բաժակի աղոթքի հետ? Ու ինչի կրոնական առաջնորդները իրան հայհոյանքի համար չքարկոծեցին /ինչը էդ վախտերով անում էին աստծո դեմ հայհոյացողների հետ/, այլ հանձնեցին հռոմեական տեղական կառավարությանը, որը հրեաների կրոնական հարցերի կարգավորմամբ չէր զբաղվում?




> Երկրորդը՝ արի մի պահ խորհենք, եթե Դանիել մարգարեն Հիսուսի երկիր գալուց մոտ 500 տարի առաջ մարգարեացել էր, որ Մեսիան պիտի գա և մահով դատապարտվի, քո կարծիքով Հիսուսը անտեղյա՞կ էր դրանից.


1, Մարգարեն մեշիահի մասին էր, ոչ թե Հիսուսի: 
2, Մեշիահի մասին տեղյակ էին էդ վախտվա գրեթե բոլոր հրեաները:
3, Եթե Հիսուսը մեշիահի մասին տեղյակ էր, ու մեշիահի ստատուս ստանալու համար ամեն ինչ արեց մեռնելու համար` ապա ստեղ ավելի շուտ էգոիզմա ու ֆանատիզմ, ոչ թե ուրիշներին բիրիքով փրկելու ցանկություն: Ի դեպ, ինքը միակ հրեան չէր նման ամբիցիաներով: Մի քանի ուրիշ իբր թե մեշիահելա էղել, ուղղակի Հիսուսը միջների ամենահաջողակն էր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:34 ----------




> Տո խի՞ մենակ մեր, է՛, ինքն էր հենց ասում սիրիր քո հորն ու մորը, մերձավորիդ և այլն.....


Ահամ:

Եթէ մէկը ինձ մօտ գայ եւ չնախընտրի ինձ իր հօրից ու մօրից, կնոջից ու որդիներից, եղբայրներից ու քոյրերից, նոյնիսկ իր անձից անգամ, չի կարող իմ աշակերտը լինել: Ղուկաս 14:26

Անձամբ ես չեն ուզում իրա աշակերտը լինել:

----------

My World My Space (31.05.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), Tig (01.06.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ ջան, Սերոժները, Վալոդներն ու գուգուշները ոչ մի կապ չունեն խնդրո առարկայի հետ:
> Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին ա խոսքը ես քեզ հասարակ տրամաբանությամբ մի միտք եմ ասում, դու սկսում ես հնդկաչինից օրինակներ բերել...
> 
> դու
> ես
> դու
> ես
> Հիմա ստեղ կապ ունեի՞ն քո Սերոժները


Դե  լավ   հարգելիս,  երբ  որ  ցանկություն  կունենաս   լրջորեն  տրամադրելու,  այն  ժամանակ   կշարունակենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթէ մէկը ինձ մօտ գայ եւ *չնախընտրի* ինձ իր հօրից ու մօրից, կնոջից ու որդիներից, եղբայրներից ու քոյրերից, նոյնիսկ իր անձից անգամ, չի կարող իմ աշակերտը լինել: Ղուկաս 14:26
> 
> Անձամբ ես չեն ուզում իրա աշակերտը լինել:


Էն մգացված բառը ճի՞շտ է գրված, չնայած իմաստը նույնն է մնում:
Լեո շատ ծայրահեղացրիր, եթե դու հավատում ես Արարչին և եթե դու հավատում ես որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին է և եթե սիրում եմ Աստծուն ու ապա չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչպես չես ցանկանա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էն մգացված բառը ճի՞շտ է գրված, չնայած իմաստը նույնն է մնում:


Պտի որ ճիշտ լինի` վերցրածա այստեղից:

http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/




> Լեո շատ ծայրահեղացրիր, եթե դու հավատում ես Արարչին և եթե դու հավատում ես որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին է և եթե սիրում եմ Աստծուն ու ապա չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչպես չես ցանկանա:


Ուզում ես ասես` պիտի 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած ինչ որ մեկին վեր դասեմ հորիցս, մորիցս ու եղբորիցս /սեփական անձս մի կողմ/? Քեզ ճիշտ եմ հասկանում?
Պատասխանեմ` ես ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան ունենալ չեմ ուզում մարդու կամ աստվածի հետ, կարևոր չի, որը պահանջումա, որ իրան վեր դասեմ մորիցս կամ հորիցս: Ոչ մի երկրպագության, հավատալու ու ուղղակի նման մարդուն կամ աստծվածին հետևելու մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող: Իմ մտածելակերպը ես ոչմեկին չեմ պարտադրում` ամեն մարդու անձնական գործնա, թե ումա ումից վեր դասում ու ումա հավատում, բայց անձամբ ես ոչ մեկին հորիցս ու մորիցս վեր չեմ դասում:

----------

My World My Space (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), Tig (01.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Պտի որ ճիշտ լինի` վերցրածա այստեղից:
> 
> http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/
> 
> 
> 
> Ուզում ես ասես` պիտի 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած ինչ որ մեկին վեր դասեմ հորիցս, մորիցս ու եղբորիցս /սեփական անձս մի կողմ/? Քեզ ճիշտ եմ հասկանում?
> Պատասխանեմ` ես ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան ունենալ չեմ ուզում մարդու կամ աստվածի հետ, կարևոր չի, որը պահանջումա, որ իրան վեր դասեմ մորիցս կամ հորիցս: Ոչ մի երկրպագության, հավատալու ու ուղղակի նման մարդուն կամ աստծվածին հետևելու մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող: Իմ մտածելակերպը ես ոչմեկին չեմ պարտադրում` ամեն մարդու անձնական գործնա, թե ումա ումից վեր դասում ու ումա հավատում, բայց անձամբ ես ոչ մեկին հորիցս ու մորիցս վեր չեմ դասում:


Ամեն մարդ իր մտածելակերպն ունի:

----------

Արծիվ (01.06.2010), յոգի (05.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթէ մէկը ինձ մօտ գայ եւ չնախընտրի ինձ իր հօրից ու մօրից, կնոջից ու որդիներից, եղբայրներից ու քոյրերից, նոյնիսկ իր անձից անգամ, չի կարող իմ աշակերտը լինել: Ղուկաս 14:26
> 
> Անձամբ ես չեն ուզում իրա աշակերտը լինել:


Իսկ քեզ ով՞ա ստիպել որ դու նրա աշակերտը լինես, կամ էլ դա հարց է թե դու նրա աշակերտը կարող ես լինել թե ոչ, դու քո մոտեցմամբ արդեն փաստում ես որ դա անհնար է: Աստված ողորմած է և եթե դու փնտրես ի սրտե ապա նրա ողորմածության շնորհիվ այդ խոսքերի իմաստը կլուսավառվի քո մտքում և դու կհասկանաս որ այդ ասելով Հիսուս Քրիստոս ի նկատի չունի որ դու չսիրես քո ծնողներին, քանզի գրվածա որ եթե մեկը իր ծնողին չսիրի ապա չի կարող Աստծուն սիրել: Լեո ջան Աստված Սեր է և նա երբեք չի ցանկանում որ դու իրեն շատ սիրես քան քո ծնողներին: Ընդհանուր առմամբ դու ճիշտ ես մտածում բայց կան բաներ որ չգիտես Լեո ջան  :Wink:  Մեր ծնողները մեր ֆիզիկական և երկրավոր հայրն ու մայրն են այս աշխարհի վրա, մեր ամենաթանկ մարդիկ են աշխարհում որ պատրաստ ենք մեր կյանքը տալ հանուն նրանց և ինչքան էլ մենք նրանց սիրենք այս կյանքում ամեն բանից առավել, ցավոք սրտի կգա մի օր որ նրանք կբաժանվեն մեզանից իսկ Աստված մեր երկնավոր հայրն է որը մեզ արարեց և կգա մի օր որ մենք հավիտյան պետք է ապրենք նրա հետ այս մարմինները լքելուց հետո: Այս ամենից հետո դու հետևութուն արա թե ով ով է  :Wink:

----------

Invisible man (01.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Մի անգամ երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոս քարոզում էր աշակերտները եկան ու ասացին նրան, Տեր մայրտ ու եղբայրներտ քեզ են փնտրում իսկ նա պատասխանեց մայրս ու եղբայրներս նրանք են ովքեր Աստծո խոսքը լսում են ու հնազանդվում: Ասածս ի՞նչ էր, Աստծու համար մենք բոլորս էլ նրա երեխաններն ենք և մենք պետք է նրան ընդունենք որպես ծնող: Մեր ծնողները մեզ համար սուրբ պետք է լինեն բայց ոչ թե փաշտելու այլ սիրելու և հարգելու ու մեծարելու նրանց: 
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում եթե գտնվի մեկը որ ատի իր ծնողին բայց սիրի Աստծուն ապա այդ սերը Աստված կնդուն՞ի, մտածիր եղբայր խորը մտածիր:

----------

Invisible man (01.06.2010), վրեժ62 (01.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  հարգելի  ՏԻԳ,  Աստծուն  ընդունում  էս,  բայց   աստվածաշունչը  հիմք  չես  ընդունում:


Իսկ ինձ համար հետաքրքիրը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ աստվածաշնչում պարզ գրված բաները շատերը մենկաբանում են նենց, ոնցոր որ տվյալ պահին իրենց ձեռա տալիս ու դա անվանում են կատարյալ խոսք: Եթե որևէ խոսք կարելի է մեկնել տարբեր ձևերով՝ այն չի կարող կատարյալ լինել…
Աստվածաշունչը համարում եմ իմ ու քո նման մարդու կողմից գրված գիրք, չնայած նրան, որ տվյալ գրողը բավականին խելացի է եղել, բայց միևնույն է, նա չէր կարող հաշվի առներ, որ իր գրվածները կարող են տարբեր ձևերող հասկացվել… չնայած գուցէև հենց նպատակային էլ գրվել է այդպես, որ տարբեր տեսանկյունների դիտելի լինի ու պառակտումների ու վեճերի առիթ հանդիսանա…

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010), My World My Space (01.06.2010), VisTolog (01.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինձ համար հետաքրքիրը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ աստվածաշնչում պարզ գրված բաները շատերը մենկաբանում են նենց, ոնցոր որ տվյալ պահին իրենց ձեռա տալիս ու դա անվանում են կատարյալ խոսք: Եթե որևէ խոսք կարելի է մեկնել տարբեր ձևերով՝ այն չի կարող կատարյալ լինել…
> Աստվածաշունչը համարում եմ իմ ու քո նման մարդու կողմից գրված գիրք, չնայած նրան, որ տվյալ գրողը բավականին խելացի է եղել, բայց միևնույն է, նա չէր կարող հաշվի առներ, որ իր գրվածները կարող են տարբեր ձևերող հասկացվել… չնայած գուցէև հենց նպատակային էլ գրվել է այդպես, որ տարբեր տեսանկյունների դիտելի լինի ու պառակտումների ու վեճերի առիթ հանդիսանա…


Տիգ, էդպես որ նայես, գեղարվեստական գրականության էն գլուխգործոցները, որոնցով հիանում ենք ու ամենքս մերովի հասկանում, ամենաանկատար խոսքերն են, իսկ ասենք «իմ անունը Պողոս է» արտահայտությունը կատարելագույն արտահայտություն :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, էդպես որ նայես, գեղարվեստական գրականության էն գլուխգործոցները, որոնցով հիանում ենք ու ամենքս մերովի հասկանում, ամենաանկատար խոսքերն են, իսկ ասենք «իմ անունը Պողոս է» արտահայտությունը կատարելագույն արտահայտություն


Շինարար ջան, ախր աստվածաշունչը անվանվումա Աստծո խոսք, ճշմարիտ խոսք, ոչ թե գեղարվեստական գրականություն…

----------

յոգի (01.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Ըհը..... ստեղ էկանք մի կարևոր կետի հասանք երբ իմ ուզած  արտահայտություններն արդեն արվեցին.....



> 1. Եթէ մէկը ինձ մօտ գայ եւ չնախընտրի ինձ իր հօրից ու մօրից, կնոջից ու  որդիներից, եղբայրներից ու քոյրերից, նոյնիսկ իր անձից անգամ, չի կարող իմ  աշակերտը լինել: Ղուկաս 14:26





> 2.Շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  հարգելի  ՏԻԳ,  Աստծուն  ընդունում  էս,  բայց    աստվածաշունչը  հիմք  չես  ընդունում:





> 3.Իսկ ինձ համար հետաքրքիրը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ աստվածաշնչում պարզ գրված բաները  շատերը մենկաբանում են նենց, ոնցոր որ տվյալ պահին իրենց ձեռա տալիս ու դա  անվանում են կատարյալ խոսք: Եթե որևէ խոսք կարելի է մեկնել տարբեր ձևերով՝  այն չի կարող կատարյալ լինել…


Սկսենք առաջինից. Աստված նաև ասել է 



> Պատուի՛ր քո հօրն ու մօրը,  - որպէսզի լաւ լինի քեզ համար, և երկար կեանք ունենաս երկրի  վրայ։


Ընդ որում էստեղ հարկ է նշել, որ սա առաջին և միակ "բոնուսով" պատվիրանն ա, որ ԵրկՐային բարիք ա խոստանում.....
Հիմա ի՞նչ եք կարծում հակասություն չկա՞ էս երկուսի միջև.....
է  անմիջապես հետո Պողոս առաքյալը գրում է



> Մարդը պիտի թողնի իր հօրն ու մօրը և պիտի գնայ իր կնոջ յետևից. և երկուսը  պիտի լինեն մէկ մարﬕն։


Երկրորդ և երրորդ` ո՞վ կարող է պատասխանել, թե որ ժամանակներին է թվագրվում այսօր եղած ամենահին աստվածաշունչը: 
Իսկ աստված ասել է.



> Զգուշացեք կեղծ մարգարեներից, որոնք կգան իմ անունով...


Հիմա ինչպես համոզված լինել, որ այդ կեղծ մարգարեները չեն փորձել աղավաղել ու հարմարեցնել աստվածաշունչը իրենց պահանջներին: մանավանդ որ անհերքելի է այն փաստը, որ Հռոմի պապերից սկսած կարողացել են կամամայակն փոփոխություններ անել աստվածաշնչի մեջ:
էստեղ կարևոր միայն մեկ բան եմ գտնում.
*ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՍԵՐ Է....*
Այ սրանից պետք է ելնի ամեն ինչ, ամեն մի բարոյականություն:
Պետք է սիրել ու հավատարիմ մնալ առաջին հերթին քո խղճին, որը քո առաջնային աստվածը պետք է լինի, այնքանով, որքանով քո բարոյական արժեքները հաստատուն է պահում: իր խղճի դեմ մեղանչողը աստծու դեմ էլ կմեղանչի:

----------

Skeptic (01.06.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), VisTolog (01.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժողովուրդ, օգնեք, ցնցակաթվածի մեջ եմ... 
Ասեցի` մի քիչ քչփորեմ Դանիելի գրքում Քրիստոսի գալստյան մասին մարգարեությունները, ու չնայած գիտեի, որ տարբեր լեզուներով Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունները իրարից կարող են շատ տարբերվել, բայց էսպիսի բան չէի սպասում...
Ինձ հետաքրքրող գլուխը, պարզվում ա, ռուսերեն սինոդային թարգմանության մեջ 9-րդն ա, հայկականում` 10-րդը: Բայց էտը յեշյո ցվետոչկի...  :Huh:  Համեմատեք դրանց վերջին տողերը.

Ռուսերեն սինոդային թարգմանություն.



> 21 ...когда я еще продолжал молитву, муж Гавриил, которого я видел прежде в видении, быстро прилетев, коснулся меня около времени вечерней жертвы 22 и вразумлял меня, говорил со мною и сказал: «Даниил! теперь я исшел, чтобы научить тебя разумению. 23  В начале моления твоего вышло слово, и я пришел возвестить [его] [тебе], ибо ты муж желаний; итак вникни в слово и уразумей видение. 24 Семьдесят седмин определены для народа твоего и святаго города твоего, чтобы покрыто было преступление, запечатаны были грехи и заглажены беззакония, и чтобы приведена была правда вечная, и запечатаны были видение и пророк, и помазан был Святый святых. 25 Итак знай и разумей: с того времени, как выйдет повеление о восстановлении Иерусалима, до *Христа* Владыки семь седмин и шестьдесят две седмины; и возвратится [народ] и обстроятся улицы и стены, но в трудные времена. 26 И по истечении шестидесяти двух седмин предан будет смерти *Христос*, и не будет; а город и святилище разрушены будут народом вождя, который придет, и конец его будет как от наводнения, и до конца войны будут опустошения. 27 И утвердит завет для многих одна седмина, а в половине седмины прекратится жертва и приношение, и на крыле [святилища] будет мерзость запустения, и окончательная предопределенная гибель постигнет опустошителя».


Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու արևելահայերեն թարգմանություն.



> 21մինչ ես խօսում էի աղօթքով, ահա Գաբրիէլը, մի մարդ, որին տեսել էի նախորդ տեսիլքում, թռաւ եւ մօտեցաւ ինձ՝ երեկոյեան զոհաբերութեան ժամին, 22խելամուտ դարձրեց ինձ, խօսեց ինձ հետ եւ ասաց.«Դանիէ՛լ, այժմ եկայ խելք սովորեցնելու քեզ։ 23Քո աղօթքի սկզբից մի պատգամ տրուեց, եւ ես եկայ այն յայտնելու քեզ, քանի որ դու սիրելի մարդ ես։ Արդ, մտածի՛ր այդ խօսքի մասին եւ մի՛տքդ պահիր տեսիլքը։ 24Մէկ եօթանասունեօթնեակ է սահմանուած քո ժողովրդի եւ սուրբ քաղաքի վրայ, որպէսզի վերջ գտնեն մեղքերը, աւարտուեն անօրէնութիւնները, ջնջուեն անիրաւութիւնները, ներուեն ամբարշտութիւնները, եւ գայ յաւիտենական արդարութիւնը, որպէսզի իրականանայ տեսիլքն ու մարգարէութիւնը, օծուի Սրբութիւն սրբոցը, 25եւ դու իմանաս ու խելամուտ լինես պատասխան տալու սկզբից ասուած խօսքերին։Երուսաղէմի շինուելուց մինչեւ առաջին օծումը կայ եօթը եօթնեակ եւ վաթսուներկու եօթնեակ, որպէսզի վերաշինուեն հրապարակներն ու պարիսպները եւ նորոգուեն ժամանակները։ 26Վաթսուներկու եօթնեակից յետոյ կը վերանայ օծումը, արդարութիւն չի լինի նրա մէջ, եւ քաղաքն ու սրբարանը կ՚ապականուեն այն առաջնորդով հանդերձ, որ պիտի գայ, եւ դրանք պիտի ջնջուեն հեղեղով. մինչեւ պատերազմի վախճանը նա պիտի հաստատի ապականութիւնը եւ զօրացնի շատերի ուխտը։ 27Մէկ եւ կէս եօթնեակում պիտի դադարեցնի սեղաններն ու զոհաբերութիւնները. ապականութիւնը պիտի հասցնի մինչեւ վերջին ծայրը, մինչեւ որ վախճան եւ տագնապ բերի այդ ապականութեան եւ զօրացնի շատերի ուխտը։ Մէկ եւ կէս եօթնեակում պիտի վերանան զոհերն ու ընծաները, աւերածութեան պղծութիւնը պիտի մնայ տաճարի վրայ, ու մինչեւ ժամանակի վախճանը վերջ պիտի տրուի աւերուածին»։


Ու՞ր է Քրիստոսը մեր Աստվածաշնչում... կամ /2-րդ տարբերակ/ ո՞վ է նրան «խցկել» սինոդայինի մեջ...

----------

My World My Space (01.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ քեզ ով՞ա ստիպել որ դու նրա աշակերտը լինես, կամ էլ դա հարց է թե դու նրա աշակերտը կարող ես լինել թե ոչ, դու քո մոտեցմամբ արդեն փաստում ես որ դա անհնար է:


Բարեբախտաբար, էն ժամանակները, երբ քրիստոնյաները կարային մեկին ստիպեին քրիստոնյա լինի, վաղուց արդեն անցյալում են:




> Աստված ողորմած է և եթե դու փնտրես ի սրտե ապա նրա ողորմածության շնորհիվ այդ խոսքերի իմաստը կլուսավառվի քո մտքում և դու կհասկանաս որ այդ ասելով Հիսուս Քրիստոս ի նկատի չունի որ դու չսիրես քո ծնողներին, քանզի գրվածա որ եթե մեկը իր ծնողին չսիրի ապա չի կարող Աստծուն սիրել:


Այսինքն կրկնակի ստանդարտներ են? Բոլորը պիտի սիրեն ծնողներին, բայց աշակերտները պիտի Հիսուսին ավելի շատ սիրեն? Զարմանալի չի, հաշվի առնելով առաջին քրիստոնյաների սոցիալական խավը: Հետաքրքիրա, կրկնակի ստանդարտները ենթադրյալ դրախտում էլ /ընդունելով, որ ոչ միայն աշակերտները կարան դրախտ ընկնեն/ գոյություն ունեն /ասենք Հիսուսին ծնողներից շատ սիրող աշակերտները ավելի լավ հողակտորներ կամ ավելի մեծ արտոնություններ ունեն, քան մնացածը/?
Ինչ վերաբերվումա ողորմած աստվածին` ինձ ոչ մեկի ողորմությունը պետք չի, նամանավանդ երբ էդ ողորմությունը հնացած ապրանքի նման անչափ գովերգելով քթիս տակ են խցկում /ոնց որ հանգիստ փողոցով քայլեմ, մեկ էլ մեկը մոտ վազի ու սկսի հարյուրդրամանոց ձեռս խցկել, ասելով, որ տեսքիսց էրևումա, որ ես ողորմության կարիք ունեմ, ու որ առանց էդ ողորմության ես կկորեմ/: Ձեռի հետ չմոռանալով ասել, որ հնացած ապրանքի վաճառողը մոնոպոլիստա, ու ուրիշների ապրանքները, ինչքան էլ թարմ չթվան, կեղծ են ու սուտ:




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ դու ճիշտ ես մտածում բայց կան բաներ որ չգիտես Լեո ջան


Քրիստոնյաների մշտական փաստարկը: Որը օգտագործելով ենթադրվումա, որ օգտագործող քրիստոնյան հաստատ գիտի էն, ինչ ես տվյալ պահին չգիտեմ:




> Այս ամենից հետո դու հետևութուն արա թե ով ով է


Թե հիմա, թե մարմինս փտելուց հետո ես մենակ մի հայր եմ ունենալու ու ընդունելու որպես այդպիսին` երկրային: Ուրիշ հայր ինձ ոչ պետքա, ոչ էլ ցանկալի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:08 ----------




> Ասեցի` մի քիչ քչփորեմ Դանիելի գրքում Քրիստոսի գալստյան մասին մարգարեությունները, ու չնայած գիտեի, որ տարբեր լեզուներով Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունները իրարից կարող են շատ տարբերվել, բայց էսպիսի բան չէի սպասում...


Կարդա ակադեմիկ գիտական բառացի թարգմանությունը` ցնցակաթվածը կուժեղանա: 
Ըստ երևույթի գրեթե բոլոր թարգմանությունները /ըստ թարգմանող մարդկանց հարմարության/ ահագին տարբերվում են նրանից, ինչ գրված էր ի սկզբանե:

----------

My World My Space (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010), VisTolog (01.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

էս Վրեժ62-ը ո՞ւր գնաց, թե՞տեսավ մեզ չի կարում իրա փաստարկներով "դարձի"  բերի..... :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> էս Վրեժ62-ը ո՞ւր գնաց, թե՞տեսավ մեզ չի կարում իրա փաստարկներով "դարձի"  բերի.....


Կարող ա մարդը գնացել ա ինկվիզիցիայի արխիվները փորփրելու, որ դարձի բերելու ավելի էֆեկտիվ գործիքներ գտնի...  :LOL:

----------


## Leo Negri

Իսկ երբեք չեք մտածել, ինչ կլիներ, եթե Հիսուսին պաշտպաներ Տերմինատորը? 




Հատուկ տպավորիչ ու հումորազուրկ քրիստոնյաների համար, եթե այդպիսիք գտնվեն` վիդեոն կատակայինա, ասելա թե երգիծաբանական: Թե ստեղծողներին, թե ինձ քարկոծել իրա համար պետք չի, նամանավանդ որ միջի Հիսուսը պատկերվածա շատ դրական ու հավես /ի տարբերություն Հիսուսի ու Հուդայի մասին իտալական մուլտիկի, որը չափից գռեհիկա ու վիրավորական հղում տալու համար/:

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ժողովուրդ, օգնեք, ցնցակաթվածի մեջ եմ... 
> Ասեցի` մի քիչ քչփորեմ Դանիելի գրքում Քրիստոսի գալստյան մասին մարգարեությունները, ու չնայած գիտեի, որ տարբեր լեզուներով Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունները իրարից կարող են շատ տարբերվել, բայց էսպիսի բան չէի սպասում...
> Ինձ հետաքրքրող գլուխը, պարզվում ա, ռուսերեն սինոդային թարգմանության մեջ 9-րդն ա, հայկականում` 10-րդը: Բայց էտը յեշյո ցվետոչկի...  Համեմատեք դրանց վերջին տողերը.
> 
> Ռուսերեն սինոդային թարգմանություն.
> 
> 
> Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու արևելահայերեն թարգմանություն.
> 
> ...


Հարգելիս,  կատվածահար  լինել  պետք  չէ,  ուղղակի  պետք  է  փնտրել  և  համեմատել  տարբեր  թարգմանություններում,  օր.՝  Քրիստոս  նշանակում  է  «Մեսիա»  կամ  «Օծյալ»

----------


## Skeptic

> Հարգելիս,  կատվածահար  լինել  պետք  չէ,  ուղղակի  պետք  է  փնտրել  և  համեմատել  տարբեր  թարգմանություններում,  օր.՝  Քրիստոս  նշանակում  է  «Մեսիա»  կամ  «Օծյալ»


Թեկուզ: Բայց հայերեն տեքստում խոսվում ա օծման ինչ-որ խորհրդանշանական արարողության /երեւույթի/ մասին, այլ ոչ թե՝ օծյալի.



> ...26 И по истечении шестидесяти двух седмин предан будет смерти* Христос*, и не будет.





> ...26Վաթսուներկու եօթնեակից յետոյ կը վերանայ օծումը, արդարութիւն չի լինի նրա մէջ:


Իմ կարծիքով՝ տարբերությունը ակնհայտ ա:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Թեկուզ: Բայց հայերեն տեքստում խոսվում ա օծման ինչ-որ խորհրդանշանական արարողության /երեւույթի/ մասին, այլ ոչ թե՝ օծյալի.
> 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով՝ տարբերությունը ակնհայտ ա:


Կխնդրեի  քեզ,  եթե  ձեռքիտ  տակ  ունես  արարատ  թարգմանությունը  բացես  և   կարդաս՝   Դանիել  գլ.  9  խոսք  25,26՝  « Եվ  իմացիր  ու  հասկացիր,  որ  Երուսաղեմը  դարձեալ  շինվելու  համար   հրամանը   դուրս   գալուց  մինչև  Մեսիա  /  այսինքն՝  Օծյալ/  իշխանը  յոթը  յոթնյակ  և   վաթսուներկու  յոթնյակ  կա,  որ  դարձեալ  պիտի   շինվի   հրապարակը  և  պարիսպը,  այն  էլ  նեղ   ժամանակներում: Եվ   վաթսուներկու  յոթնյակից  հետո  պիտի  Մեսիան  մահով  դատապարտվի,  բայց  չէ   թե   իրան  համար……  »

----------


## Skeptic

> Կխնդրեի  քեզ,  եթե  ձեռքիտ  տակ  ունես  արարատ  թարգմանությունը  բացես  և   կարդաս՝   Դանիել  գլ.  9  խոսք  25,26՝  « Եվ  իմացիր  ու  հասկացիր,  որ  Երուսաղեմը  դարձեալ  շինվելու  համար   հրամանը   դուրս   գալուց  մինչև  Մեսիա  /  այսինքն՝  Օծյալ/  իշխանը  յոթը  յոթնյակ  և   վաթսուներկու  յոթնյակ  կա,  որ  դարձեալ  պիտի   շինվի   հրապարակը  և  պարիսպը,  այն  էլ  նեղ   ժամանակներում: Եվ   վաթսուներկու  յոթնյակից  հետո  պիտի  Մեսիան  մահով  դատապարտվի,  բայց  չէ   թե   իրան  համար……  »


Վրեժ ջան, ասածս էն ա, որ իրար հետ «չբռնող» թարգմանություններ չպետք ա լինեին, թե չէ՝ մարդիկ կարող ա թարգմանության սխալների պատճառով սխալ հասկանան Աստվածաշունչը, ինչը, ըստ քրիստոնեության դրույթների, կհանգեցնի ճակատագրական հետեւանքների:
Բայց դե իմ համար մեկ ա, ես աթեիստ եմ:

----------

յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ի դեպ, ակադեմիկ բառացի, բառ առ բառ թարգմանության մեջ թարգմանվածա որպես "օծում", ոչ թե "օծված" որը "խլվումա" կամ "վերանում":

http://www.bible.in.ua/underl/index.htm


Բացի այդ, չհարմարեցված գրագետ թարգմանությունից պարզա, որ խոսքը բացասական կերպարի մասինա` դա նույնիսկ հայալեզու Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու թարգմանությունիցա պարզ - արդարութիւն չի լինի նրա մէջ, եւ քաղաքն ու սրբարանը կ՚ապականուեն այն առաջնորդով հանդերձ, որ պիտի գայ, եւ դրանք պիտի ջնջուեն հեղեղով.:


Համեմատել օծման խլումը կամ վերացումը Հիսուսի մահվան հետ աբսուրդա: Հիսուսի օծումը քրիստոնեական արժեքների համակարգում չի վերանում, ու առավել ևս չի խլվում վերջինիս մահվան հետ, ընդհակառակը, ամրապնդվումա: Ապականման մասին ընդհանրապես լռում եմ:

----------

My World My Space (01.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Լսիր հարգելիս ես պարզապես հոգնել եմ «մարդկանց» Աստծո խոսքը անվերջ բացատրելուց, դրա համար էլ քիչ եմ երևում Կրոն բաժնում: Դուք բոլորտ Աստծո խոսքը մերժում եք բայց անվերջ Աստծո մասին փնտրտուքների մեջ եք և Կրոն բաժնից չեք հեռանում  :Smile:  այնպես որ դու հետևություն արա ասածիցս, դու կարող ես մնալ քո համոզմունքների հետ ես էլ իմ: Չես ընդունում Քրիստոսին, լավ ես անում, բայց ի՞նչի ես անվերջ փնտրում, փնովում նրան, անգլերենով ասած՝ *what's your point ?* եթե որևէ մեկի համար մեկ լինի թե Քրիստոս ով է ապա նա ժամանակ չի դնի նրա ծագումաբանության վրա, այնպես որ Ես ընդհանրապես կարիք չունեմ որևէ մեկին փաստելու որևէ մի բան, պարզապես սրտիս խոսքը ասացի մնացածը քո գործն է ոնց ուզում ես ընենց էլ ընդունի1
Աստված քեզ հետ  :Bye:

----------

razmik21 (17.06.2010), վրեժ62 (01.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լսիր հարգելիս ես պարզապես հոգնել եմ «մարդկանց» Աստծո խոսքը անվերջ բացատրելուց,


Կարամ պարզ լուծում առաջարկեմ` մի բացատրի աստծո խոսքի քո մեկնաբանությունը մարդկանց, նամանավանդ երբ քեզ դրա մասին չեն խնդրում ու հատուկ չեն հարցնում: Նամանավանդ եթե ձեռնադրված չես` ինչը ամենախոշոր քրիստոնեական կոնցեսիաների համար անհրաժեշտ նախապայմանա աստծո խոսքը քչից շատից ադեկվատ քրիստոնեության կոնտեքստում մեկնաբանելու համար: 
Յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հավատը այդ մարդու անձնական ներքին գործնա, բայց երբ մարդ սկսումա աջուձախ թափահարել սեփական հավատը ու ամեն հանդիպածին պատմել, որ իրա հավատնա ամենաամենալավը` դա իմ տեսակետից էդ հավատը բավականին արժեզրկումա:




> Դուք բոլորտ Աստծո խոսքը մերժում եք բայց անվերջ Աստծո մասին փնտրտուքների մեջ եք և Կրոն բաժնից չեք հեռանում


Պետքա հասկանալ` քրիստոնեությունը աշխարհի միակ կրոննա?
Ինչ վերաբերվումա աստծո փնտրելուն` ինձ կողմնակի աստվածներ պետք չեն լիարժեք մարդ համարվելու համար: Իմ կյանքը առանց աստվածներիելա շատ լեցուն, հետաքրքիր ու հոգևոր:




> Չես ընդունում Քրիստոսին, լավ ես անում, բայց ի՞նչի ես անվերջ փնտրում, փնովում նրան, անգլերենով ասած՝ what's your point ?


Ինքը ինձ հետաքրքիրա որպես ենթադրաբար գոյություն ունեցած ու աշխարհի ընթացքը փոխած մարդ, ոչ թե որպես պոտենցիալ փրկիչ կամ աստված: Ինձ նաև հետաքրքրում են քրիստոնեության որոշ արտահայտումներ` ոչ որպես իմ կրոն, կամ միակ ու ճշմարիտ փրկության ճանապարհ, այլ որպես հերթական ուսումնասիրության արժանի ֆենոմեն:




> եթե որևէ մեկի համար մեկ լինի թե Քրիստոս ով է ապա նա ժամանակ չի դնի նրա ծագումաբանության վրա, այնպես որ Ես ընդհանրապես կարիք չունեմ որևէ մեկին փաստելու որևէ մի բան,


Փայլուն հիմնավորված հետազոտություն` պատմական Հիսուսի ու Հիսուսի պատմականության մասին` գրած իրոք բանից հասկացող ու օբյեկտիվ պատմաբանի կողմից: Руслан Хазарзар, "Сын Человеческий":

http://barnascha.narod.ru/bn/index.htm




> այնպես որ Ես ընդհանրապես կարիք չունեմ որևէ մեկին փաստելու որևէ մի բան


Հոյակապ միտքա` ես էլ իմ հերթին կարիք չունեմ ենթադրյալ աստծո մասին հավատացյալների ավելորդ փաստարկներ լսելու` ուղղված անմիջականորեն ինձ:




> պարզապես սրտիս խոսքը ասացի մնացածը քո գործն է ոնց ուզում ես ընենց էլ ընդունի


Բարի:




> Աստված քեզ հետ


Մոտ ապագայում հույս ունեմ ինչքան հնարավորա հեռու մնալ ենթադրյալ քրիստոնեական աստծուց:

----------


## Հինատա

Ժողովուրդ նոր կարդում էի ձեր գրառումները և կարդալու ընթացքում հիշեցի Հայնրիխ Հայնեի բանաստեղծություններից մեկը.

Որտե՞ղ է թաղված չարիքը, գուցե
Մեր տեր Հիսուսը ուժեղ չէ՞ այդքան,
Կամ գուցե ինքն է աշխարհը խառնւմ,
Բայց դա բնավ էլ չի սազում նրան:

Այսպես հարցնում ենք  սերնդեսերունդ
Եվ սպասում ենք օր ու գիշերներ,
Մինչ որ Տերը բռաչափ հողով
Մի օր փակում է բերանները մեր:

----------

My World My Space (02.06.2010), Tig (17.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. կարճ ասած եթե մոռանանք հին կտակարանը ու լսենք միայն Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ մեկը կարող է սխալ հանել:

----------

Արծիվ (13.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ժող. կարճ ասած եթե մոռանանք հին կտակարանը ու լսենք միայն Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ մեկը կարող է սխալ հանել:


նայի ցանկացած կինո կեսից ու հաստատ լրիվությամբ չես հասկանա իմաստը..... :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (02.06.2010), VisTolog (13.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> նայի ցանկացած կինո կեսից ու հաստատ լրիվությամբ չես հասկանա իմաստը.....


Բայց նրա խոսքերը կարող ես հին կտակարանի հասկանալ, կարելի է ասել մեկը մեկի հետ կապ էլ չունի, ուղղակի հրեաներին ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս այդպես էլ անում են:

----------

յոգի (05.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Բայց նրա խոսքերը կարող ես հին կտակարանի հասկանալ, կարելի է ասել մեկը մեկի հետ կապ էլ չունի, ուղղակի հրեաներին ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս այդպես էլ անում են:


Մեկ ա, երկուսն էլ եվրեյների ձեռի գործն ա...... :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (13.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> նայի ցանկացած կինո կեսից ու հաստատ լրիվությամբ չես հասկանա իմաստը.....


Կարողա դա քեզ համարա կինո, ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես եղբար, իսկ շատերի համար դա ՓԱՍՏԱ  :Wink:  Ես զարմանիւմ եմ Վրեժի վրա որ էսքանից հետո հավես ունի բանավիճելու ձեզ հետ  :Shok:

----------

Vook (13.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...շատերի համար դա ՓԱՍՏԱ


Շատերի համար փաստ ա նաև Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությունը  :Wink:

----------

kyahi (13.06.2010), Leo Negri (13.06.2010), Mephistopheles (29.06.2010), My World My Space (13.06.2010), VisTolog (13.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շատերի համար փաստ ա նաև Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությունը


Սրամտություն չարիր, երբ որ փոքր էիր քո համար փաստ չէ՞ր  :LOL: : *Թե Քրիստոս ում համար ով է ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի նույնն էլ ես* ու ես ոչ կարիք ունեմ ոչ էլ հավես, առավել ևս ցանկություն կամ ժամանակ դնելու սրա վրա ու վաբշե էս հոգնած թեման արդեն սպառվելա քննարկելուց, թե խի՞ չի փակվում զարմանում եմ: Դե լավ եթե պիտի շարունակեք ուրեմն առանց ինձ, ես հելա  :Bye:

----------


## Skeptic

> Սրամտություն չարիր, երբ որ փոքր էիր քո համար փաստ չէ՞ր :


Հենց դրանում էլ կայանում ա սրամտությունը. մեծացա, հասկացա, որ Ձմեռ Պապին հավատալն աբսուրդի գերադրական աստիճանն ա, ու դարձա «աձմեռպապիստ»  :Wink: : Բայց դե իմ մոտ փիլիսոփայելը շատ լավ չի ստացվում, իսկ դեմագոգիայով ընդհանրապես ոչ կարող եմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ զբաղվել: Մենակ ասեմ, որ, իմ կարծիքով, երևակայական ընկերները հասուն մարդկանց չեն սազում:
Վերջում էլ մեջբերեմ լեհ մաթեմատիկոս և մանկավարժ Հուգո Շտայնհաուսի աֆորիզմներից մեկը.



> Պետք չէ վատը խոսել բացակաների ու, առավել ևս, գոյություն չունեցողների մասին. աթեիստները գտնվում են ծանր դրության մեջ:

----------

kyahi (13.06.2010), Leo Negri (13.06.2010), Mephistopheles (29.06.2010), Tig (17.06.2010), VisTolog (13.06.2010)

----------


## Խաչիկ-Ապեր

Վտանգավոր թեմա եք բացել այստեղ... Ներկայիս մարդկության ընդհանրական գիտակցության պայմաններում դեռևս այնքան էլ անվտանգ չէ Հիսուս Նազովրեցու ինքնության հարցը քննարկելը: Զգու՜յշ եղեք, որ բանը հանկարծ չհասնի մի նոր «Բարդուղեմոսյան գիշերվա»: Անիմաստ ու միամիտ եմ համարում նաև նման հարցերով հարցում անցկացնելը, քանի որ բերված տարբերակներից առնվազն երեքը ճիշտ են և չեն ժխտում մեկը մյուսին: Այսպես՝ Հիսուս Աստծո որդի էր, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, մահկանացու էր, բայց ոչ հասարակ, այլ ծնված հատուկ առաքելությամբ, նաև մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ. Նա մարդկության Մեծագույն Ուսուցիչներից մեկը դարձավ, ինչպես Զրադաշտը, Բուդդան, Կրիշնան, Պյութագորասը, Սոկրատը և շատ ուրիշ հինավուրց ու մեծ հոգիներ, ինչպես նաև դարձավ նոր կրոնի՝ քրիստոնեության հիմնադիրը:
Այդ կրոնի հետագա հետևորդների մեծագույն սխալն այն եղավ, որ Հիսուսի նախասկզբնական Ուսմունքից, որ նա մատուցել էր իր անմիջական աշակերտներին, արհեստականորեն հանվեց վերամարմնավորումներին վերաբերվող հատվածը: Դրա անմիջական հետևանքներից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, որ այստեղ դուք հիմա անընդհատ կարող եք վիճել Հիսուսի ինքնության շուրջ և երբեք չգալ ընդհանուր հայտարարի կամ գոնե փոքր ինչ մոտարկել իրական ճշմարտությանը:
Մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում Հիսուսի Բարձր Ոգին Կամ Ես-ը, որ կրում է իր մեջ Աստծո մի մասը, բազմաթիվ անգամ մարմին է առել Երկիր մոլորակի վրա՝ իրականացնելով մարդկության համար շատ կարևոր առաքելություններ: Որպես Հիսուս Նազովրեցի և Մարիամի ու Հովսեփի որդի իր մարմնավորման ավարտին այդ Բարձր Ոգին իր հոգևոր նվաճումների շնորհիվ հասավ Համբարձյալ Վեհապետի աստիճանի: Լուսավոր ուժերի Հիերարխիայում Հիսուսի հավերժական Ուսուցիչը Սանատ Կումարան է, ով նույնական է հայերիս Արամազդի, պարսիկների Ահուրա-Մազդայի, վրացիների Արմազիի, հույների Զևսի հետ: Անձամբ ինձ համար անչափ ցավալի է, որ 4-րդ դարում հայերն իրենց անգիտության հետևանքով և Չարի դրդմամբ, հանուն Հիսուսի պաշտամունքի հաստատման, նման կատաղությամբ ու մեծաքանակ զոհերի գնով ավերեցին Արամազդի հրո տաճարները, որին Հիսուս ցայսօր համարում է Հավերժական Ուսուցիչ և Հոգևոր Հայր:
Որպես հայ՝ ունեմ նաև հպարտանալու բան. անզուգական եմ համարում հայոց արքա Աբգարի վերաբերմունքը Հիսուսի և նրա առաքելության նկատմամբ: 

Առայժմ այսքանը: Կներեք ուշացումով իմ պատկերցումները ներկայացնելուս համար:

----------

Tig (23.06.2010), VisTolog (23.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.06.2010), յոգի (24.06.2010), ՆանՍ (23.06.2010), Չամիչ (23.06.2010), Սելավի (23.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Որպես հայ՝ ունեմ նաև հպարտանալու բան. անզուգական եմ համարում հայոց արքա Աբգարի վերաբերմունքը Հիսուսի և նրա առաքելության նկատմամբ: 
                                                                                                                                                              Աբգար թագավորը, կարծեմ, բորոտությամբ էր տառապում ու սուրհանդակ է ուղարկում Հիսուսին, ասելով, որ  գա Հայաստան  ու իրար հետ  կառավարեն, որ ինքը հավատում է, որ նա  կբուժի իրեն;Ու Հիսուսն առաջին անգամ հենց Աբգարին է  ասում  էդ խոսքերը` "Երանի նրան,ով առանց տեսնելու է հավատում":

----------


## Խաչիկ-Ապեր

«...Որպես հայ՝ ունեմ նաև հպարտանալու բան. անզուգական եմ համարում հայոց արքա Աբգարի վերաբերմունքը Հիսուսի և նրա առաքելության նկատմամբ: 
Աբգար թագավորը, կարծեմ, բորոտությամբ էր տառապում ու սուրհանդակ է ուղարկում Հիսուսին, ասելով, որ գա Հայաստան ու իրար հետ կառավարեն, որ ինքը հավատում է, որ նա կբուժի իրեն;Ու Հիսուսն առաջին անգամ հենց Աբգարին է ասում էդ խոսքերը` "Երանի նրան,ով առանց տեսնելու է հավատում":»

Որոշ վերապահումներով՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես տեղեկացված: Աբգարը հիվանդ էր, բայց ոչ բորոտությամբ, իսկ մեջբերածդ խոսքերով Հիսուս հանդիմանել է իր աշակերտ Թովմասին՝ հավանաբար որպես դրական օրինակ մատնանշելով հենց Աբգարին: Նաև, Հիսուսին Աբգարը նամակով հրավիրել է իր արքայանիստ Եդեսիա քաղաքում ապրելու, որպեսզի Հիսուս զերծ մնա հրեա կրոնավորների հալածանքներից ու խարդավանքներից:

----------

My World My Space (23.06.2010), ՆանՍ (23.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Վտանգավոր թեմա եք բացել այստեղ... Ներկայիս մարդկության ընդհանրական գիտակցության պայմաններում դեռևս այնքան էլ անվտանգ չէ Հիսուս Նազովրեցու ինքնության հարցը քննարկելը: Զգու՜յշ եղեք, որ բանը հանկարծ չհասնի մի նոր «Բարդուղեմոսյան գիշերվա»: Անիմաստ ու միամիտ եմ համարում նաև նման հարցերով հարցում անցկացնելը, քանի որ բերված տարբերակներից առնվազն երեքը ճիշտ են և չեն ժխտում մեկը մյուսին: Այսպես՝ Հիսուս Աստծո որդի էր, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, մահկանացու էր, բայց ոչ հասարակ, այլ ծնված հատուկ առաքելությամբ, նաև մեկ ուրիշ բան, որ նշված չէ. Նա մարդկության Մեծագույն Ուսուցիչներից մեկը դարձավ, ինչպես Զրադաշտը, Բուդդան, Կրիշնան, Պյութագորասը, Սոկրատը և շատ ուրիշ հինավուրց ու մեծ հոգիներ, ինչպես նաև դարձավ նոր կրոնի՝ քրիստոնեության հիմնադիրը:
> Այդ կրոնի հետագա հետևորդների մեծագույն սխալն այն եղավ, որ Հիսուսի նախասկզբնական Ուսմունքից, որ նա մատուցել էր իր անմիջական աշակերտներին, արհեստականորեն հանվեց վերամարմնավորումներին վերաբերվող հատվածը: Դրա անմիջական հետևանքներից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, որ այստեղ դուք հիմա անընդհատ կարող եք վիճել Հիսուսի ինքնության շուրջ և երբեք չգալ ընդհանուր հայտարարի կամ գոնե փոքր ինչ մոտարկել իրական ճշմարտությանը:
> Մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում Հիսուսի Բարձր Ոգին Կամ Ես-ը, որ կրում է իր մեջ Աստծո մի մասը, բազմաթիվ անգամ մարմին է առել Երկիր մոլորակի վրա՝ իրականացնելով մարդկության համար շատ կարևոր առաքելություններ: Որպես Հիսուս Նազովրեցի և Մարիամի ու Հովսեփի որդի իր մարմնավորման ավարտին այդ Բարձր Ոգին իր հոգևոր նվաճումների շնորհիվ հասավ Համբարձյալ Վեհապետի աստիճանի: Լուսավոր ուժերի Հիերարխիայում Հիսուսի հավերժական Ուսուցիչը Սանատ Կումարան է, ով նույնական է հայերիս Արամազդի, պարսիկների Ահուրա-Մազդայի, վրացիների Արմազիի, հույների Զևսի հետ: Անձամբ ինձ համար անչափ ցավալի է, որ 4-րդ դարում հայերն իրենց անգիտության հետևանքով և Չարի դրդմամբ, հանուն Հիսուսի պաշտամունքի հաստատման, նման կատաղությամբ ու մեծաքանակ զոհերի գնով ավերեցին Արամազդի հրո տաճարները, որին Հիսուս ցայսօր համարում է Հավերժական Ուսուցիչ և Հոգևոր Հայր:
> Որպես հայ՝ ունեմ նաև հպարտանալու բան. անզուգական եմ համարում հայոց արքա Աբգարի վերաբերմունքը Հիսուսի և նրա առաքելության նկատմամբ: 
> 
> Առայժմ այսքանը: Կներեք ուշացումով իմ պատկերցումները ներկայացնելուս համար:


Համամիտ եմ Խաչիկ ջան, շատ վտանգավոր է...
Դե եթե վերամարմնավորումներին վերաբերվող հատվածը չհանեին, ապա չեին կարող մարդկանց վախի մեջ պահել իրեն ««հավերժ»» դժողքով և որ հոգին սկիզբ է առնում ծննդի հետ մեկտեղ... 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Սանատ Կումարին ապա դա շատ հավանական է, բայց կարելի է իմանալ աղբույրը, որովհետև Հիսուսին փոքր ժամանակ Հնդկաստանի Քրմերը տարան Ջագանատ Պուրի (Օրիսա) և Նրան ուսուցանեցին յոգա և Վեդաների ուսմումքը ինչպես նաև այուր վեդա (բժշկելը) և Նա վերադարձավ Երուսաղեմ արդեն մոտ 30-տարեկան հասակում և սկսեց իր քարոզը... Սանատ Կումարը և մնացած երեք կումարները հիմնադիրն են Կումարա Սամպրադայային, որը Դասյամ է (Աստծուն ընդունել որպես Տեր Հայր) և դա էլ հենց այն է, որ Հիսուսը քարոզել է...

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

Հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը, հավատում եմ, որ այս աշխարհում ենք Նրա կամքով... Հիսուսին ընկալում եմ որպես Ընտրյալ: Նա, բոլորիս պես Աստծո ստեղծագործությունն է, => բոլորիս պես Նրա զավակն է, բայց ի տարբերություն շատերիս` Նա կատարյալ մարդ էր, Նա իր Ես-ի հետ ներդաշնակ էր, և ճանաչում էր ինքն իրեն: Սա իմ կարծիքն է, և, երանի այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ճանաչում են իրենց Ես-ին, այդ մարդիկ ևս Ընտրյալներ են: Հնարավոր է, որ  մեր ժամանակներում ևս ապրում է մի Ընտրյալ, Աստծո Գառնուկ, մարգարե... Գուցե՞ Դու հենց Նա ես...

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին գրառումներից Տատյանա Միկուշկինայի, Բուդդայի, Զրադաշտի և այլնի մասին եղածները ջնջվել են, թեման կրկին բաց է քննարկումների համար: Տուգանայիններ ոչ մեկի չեմ տվել՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ այս թեման մոդերավորման փուլում էր արդեն, երբ խոստացել եմ, որ ամենաշատ խախտում ունեցողները հերթական խախտման դեպքում կարգելափակվեն բաժնից: Բայց խոստումս ուժի մեջ է, և կոնկրետ հենց այս թեմայի վերջին՝ ջնջված գրառումների հեղինակներին է ուղղված: Հուսով եմ ես իրենցից ավելի շատ մտահոգված չեմ նրանց չարգելափակվելու հարցում: Իսկ այս թեմայում քննարկումներին մասնակցել ցանկացողներին խնդրում եմ նախքան գրառում անելը նայեն թեմայի վերնագրին և ըստ թեմայի գրառում կատարեն: Բարի քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.06.2010), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (01.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հասարակ մահկանացու է որը դուրս եկավ ժողովրդի միջից և մտավ նորից ժողովրդի մեջ… Նրա ամբողջ իմաստը կայանում է նրանում որ նա կարողացավ կոտրել կարծրատիպերը, դեմ գնալ դոգմաներին և վերջ տալ դեմագոգիային… այն ժամանակվա կրոնն ու փիլիսոփայությունը մտել էր փակուղի և նա կարողացավ ապստամբել դրա դեմ… նա կարողացավ ուղղակիորեն ցույց տալ ժամանակի կոռումպացված վերնախավը և բացահայտել կրոնի և պաշտոնների հետևում թաքնված կեղտը, և դրա համար պատժվեց… նա պարզապես կարողացավ բացել մարդկանց աչքերը… սա է Քրիստոսը որպես սիմվոլ… նրան պաշտել պետք չի…

…և պետք է ասեմ որ նրանից հետո շատ եղան քրիստոսներ… Վան-Գոգ, Պիկասսո, Նարեկացի, Օմար Խայամ, Լե Կոռբյուզե, Միս Վան Դեր Րոյ, Փարաջանով, Իյնշտեյն, Բիթլզ/Լեննոն, Պագանինի, Պլիսեցկայա, Աննա Պավլովա, Մենդելեեվ, *Դարվին*, Կարավաջիո, Բեթհովեն, Շոպեն, Ավիցեննա, Ջիմի Հենդրիքս, Լեդ Զեփփելին… սրանք մարդիկ և խմբեր էին որոնք փոխեցին մարդկության մշակույթի և քաղաքակրթության դեմքը… բոլորի անունը հնարավոր չէ տալ…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Skeptic (02.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հասարակ մահկանացու է որը դուրս եկավ ժողովրդի միջից և մտավ նորից ժողովրդի մեջ… Նրա ամբողջ իմաստը կայանում է նրանում որ նա կարողացավ կոտրել կարծրատիպերը, դեմ գնալ դոգմաներին և վերջ տալ դեմագոգիային… այն ժամանակվա կրոնն ու փիլիսոփայությունը մտել էր փակուղի և նա կարողացավ ապստամբել դրա դեմ… նա կարողացավ ուղղակիորեն ցույց տալ ժամանակի կոռումպացված վերնախավը և բացահայտել կրոնի և պաշտոնների հետևում թաքնված կեղտը, և դրա համար պատժվեց… նա պարզապես կարողացավ բացել մարդկանց աչքերը… սա է Քրիստոսը որպես սիմվոլ… նրան պաշտել պետք չի…
> 
> …և պետք է ասեմ որ նրանից հետո շատ եղան քրիստոսներ… Վան-Գոգ, Պիկասսո, Նարեկացի, Օմար Խայամ, Լե Կոռբյուզե, Միս Վան Դեր Րոյ, Փարաջանով, Իյնշտեյն, Բիթլզ/Լեննոն, Պագանինի, Պլիսեցկայա, Աննա Պավլովա, Մենդելեեվ, *Դարվին*, Կարավաջիո, Բեթհովեն, Շոպեն, Ավիցեննա, Ջիմի Հենդրիքս, Լեդ Զեփփելին… սրանք մարդիկ և խմբեր էին որոնք փոխեցին մարդկության մշակույթի և քաղաքակրթության դեմքը… բոլորի անունը հնարավոր չէ տալ…


Եթե ընդունենք, որ Նա իսկապես գոյություն է ունեցել և եթե հավատանք կտակարանին( Նրա հարություն առնելը նկատի չունեմ), ապա քո նշած մարդկանցից և ոչ մեկը Քրիստոս չի եղել ապա Քրիստոս դեռ չի ծնվել: Գիտնականներ, նկարիչներ, երաժիշտներ և այլն ինչքան էլ հզոր լինեն, ինչքան էլ միակը լինեն միևնույնն է Քրիստոս չեն:Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում էր մարդավարի ապրել և միլիարդավոր մարդիկ նրա խոսքերից փոխվել են, իսկ Վան-Գոգի նկարին նայելով մարդ իր մեջ չարը չի սպանի :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ընդունենք, որ Նա իսկապես գոյություն է ունեցել և եթե հավատանք կտակարանին( Նրա հարություն առնելը նկատի չունեմ), ապա քո նշած մարդկանցից և ոչ մեկը Քրիստոս չի եղել ապա Քրիստոս դեռ չի ծնվել: Գիտնականներ, նկարիչներ, երաժիշտներ և այլն ինչքան էլ հզոր լինեն, ինչքան էլ միակը լինեն միևնույնն է Քրիստոս չեն:Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում էր մարդավարի ապրել և միլիարդավոր մարդիկ նրա խոսքերից փոխվել են, իսկ Վան-Գոգի նկարին նայելով մարդ իր մեջ չարը չի սպանի


Ապեր, կարևոր չի գոյություն ունեցել է թե չէ, դա սիմվոլ է… 

… ապեր, եթե տենց նայենք ապա մի մոռացիր որ նրա անունից ինչքան մարդ է զոհվել, ինչքան երեխա որբացել ու մահացել… իսկ Վան-Գոգի նկարից բացի օգուտից դեռ ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել… իմ նշած մարդիկ քաղաքակրթություննն առաջ են մղել… սրանից էլ լավ Քրիստո՞ս… OK ընդունում եմ որ իրանք ջրից գինի չեն սարքել, բայց հեո մենակ գինիով չի

Իսկ քո կարծիքով Քրիստոսն ի՞նչ է արել… մի հատ թվարկի…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (02.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, կարևոր չի գոյություն ունեցել է թե չէ, դա սիմվոլ է… 
> 
> … ապեր, եթե տենց նայենք ապա մի մոռացիր որ նրա անունից ինչքան մարդ է զոհվել, ինչքան երեխա որբացել ու մահացել… իսկ Վան-Գոգի նկարից բացի օգուտից դեռ ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել… իմ նշած մարդիկ քաղաքակրթություննն առաջ են մղել… սրանից էլ լավ Քրիստո՞ս… OK ընդունում եմ որ իրանք ջրից գինի չեն սարքել, բայց հեո մենակ գինիով չի
> 
> Իսկ քո կարծիքով Քրիստոսն ի՞նչ է արել… մի հատ թվարկի…


Ինքդ թվարկեցիր Քրիստոսի «լավ կողմերը» և հետո համեմատեցիր օրինակ Վան-Գոգի հետ, այստեղ «վատ կողմը» կապ չուներ կամ էլ էական չէր, իսկ միայն լավով քո թվարկած մարդիկ չեն կարող համեմատվել Նրա հետ: 
Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում է լինել իդեալական կամ մոտենալ այդ վիճակին, իսկ դա գին չունի և հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք արժի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքդ թվարկեցիր Քրիստոսի «լավ կողմերը» և հետո համեմատեցիր օրինակ Վան-Գոգի հետ, այստեղ «վատ կողմը» կապ չուներ կամ էլ էական չէր, իսկ միայն լավով քո թվարկած մարդիկ չեն կարող համեմատվել Նրա հետ: 
> *Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում է լինել իդեալական կամ մոտենալ այդ վիճակին, իսկ դա գին չունի և հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք արժի:*


մթոմ բան ասիր Գել,… վատ կողմը էական ա ապեր, ու շատ էական ա… տենց որ լինի ամեն ինչի համար էլ կարաս ասես "վատ կողմերը չհաշված, շատ լավ մարդ ա"… է հետո… Թալյաթն էլ ա լավ մարդ եթե վատ կողմերը կապ չունի… 

Ապեր իրա գաղափարը և ընդհանրապես որևէ գաղափար մարդու կյանք չարժի… դու կարաս ինքդ զոհվես քո գաղափարի համար, բայց երբ որ ուրիշներին են զոհում քո գաղափարի համար, սա արդեն գաղափար չի… ապեր էս արդեն քանի հարյուր տարի ա մարդիկ իրար սպանում են "իդեալական դառնալու համա՞ր" … եթե տենց ա Վան-Գոգը ինձ իրա թերություններով ավելի ա դուր գալիս քան Քրիստոսն իրա իդեալական չափանիշներով որի համար ինձ կարան սպանեն…

----------


## Gayl

> մթոմ բան ասիր Գել,… վատ կողմը էական ա ապեր, ու շատ էական ա… տենց որ լինի ամեն ինչի համար էլ կարաս ասես "վատ կողմերը չհաշված, շատ լավ մարդ ա"… է հետո… Թալյաթն էլ ա լավ մարդ եթե վատ կողմերը կապ չունի… 
> 
> Ապեր իրա գաղափարը և ընդհանրապես որևէ գաղափար մարդու կյանք չարժի… դու կարաս ինքդ զոհվես քո գաղափարի համար, բայց երբ որ ուրիշներին են զոհում քո գաղափարի համար, սա արդեն գաղափար չի… ապեր էս արդեն քանի հարյուր տարի ա մարդիկ իրար սպանում են "իդեալական դառնալու համա՞ր" … եթե տենց ա Վան-Գոգը ինձ իրա թերություններով ավելի ա դուր գալիս քան Քրիստոսն իրա իդեալական չափանիշներով որի համար ինձ կարան սպանեն…


Շատ լավ, մտա ցեխը մինչև վերջ կգնամ :LOL: 
Նորից կրկնում եմ. ոչ թե ես գրեցի այլ դու գրեցիր, ասացիր թե նա ով է և համեմատեցիր:
Դե եթե պետք է ավելի խորանանք ապա մարդկությանը հայտնի չէ նրա ամբողջ կյանքը, ընդամենը 3 տարի և եթե կա մեկը ով պետք է նշի Նրա վատ կողմերից գոնե մեկը ապա 30 տարեկանից հետ չպետք է գնա, որովհետև չի կարող և եթե ենթադրենք, որ Ավետարանը ճշմարիտ է, ապա շատ վստահ հայտարարում եմ, որ Նա վատ կողմ չի ունեցել:
Գաղափարների համար մարդիկ իրար չեն մոռթել, մոռթվել են միայն նրա գաղափարների հետևորդները, իսկ էն մնացածը ֆլան-ֆստան հեքիաթներ են, շատերն են օգտագործել Քրիստոսի անունը հանուն իշխանության, փոխելով միտքը կամ սխալ ներկայացնելով, որը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ Քրիստոսը վատ գաղափարների տեր է, մի շատ հասարակ օրինակ, որը ինքդ էլ գիտես, հենց ինքը Գրիգորը, օգտագործեց այդ մարդու անունը հանուն իշխանության, բայց նա Քրիստոսի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ լավ, մտա ցեխը մինչև վերջ կգնամ
> *Նորից կրկնում եմ. ոչ թե ես գրեցի այլ դու գրեցիր, ասացիր թե նա ով է և համեմատեցիր:*
> Դե եթե պետք է ավելի խորանանք ապա մարդկությանը հայտնի չէ նրա ամբողջ կյանքը, ընդամենը 3 տարի և եթե կա մեկը ով պետք է նշի Նրա վատ կողմերից գոնե մեկը ապա 30 տարեկանից հետ չպետք է գնա, որովհետև չի կարող և եթե ենթադրենք, որ Ավետարանը ճշմարիտ է, ապա շատ վստահ հայտարարում եմ, որ Նա վատ կողմ չի ունեցել:
> Գաղափարների համար մարդիկ իրար չեն մոռթել, մոռթվել են միայն նրա գաղափարների հետևորդները, իսկ էն մնացածը ֆլան-ֆստան հեքիաթներ են, շատերն են օգտագործել Քրիստոսի անունը հանուն իշխանության, փոխելով միտքը կամ սխալ ներկայացնելով, որը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ Քրիստոսը վատ գաղափարների տեր է, մի շատ հասարակ օրինակ, որը ինքդ էլ գիտես, հենց ինքը Գրիգորը, օգտագործեց այդ մարդու անունը հանուն իշխանության, բայց նա Քրիստոսի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:


նորից մի կրկնի ապեր, այլ նորից կարդա գրածս… *Նրա ամբողջ իմաստը կայանում է նրանում որ նա կարողացավ կոտրել կարծրատիպերը, դեմ գնալ դոգմաներին և վերջ տալ դեմագոգիային*… էս տեսակետից են իրանք նման…իրա ասածները իրանից առաջ էլ են ասել… ու շատ առաջ…

Հիմա խաչակրաց արշավանքը, ինկվիզիցիան, մանկապղծությունը ու մնացածները որոնք չեմ թվարկում դրանք էլ ե՞ն մտնում հիքիաթների ու ֆլանֆստանների մեջ… մենակ Հայաստանում ինչքան բան ավիրվեծ ու մարդ հրի ուսրի զոհ գնաց… մայաներն ու ացտեկները… քո համար կարող ա հեքիաթ լինեն սրանք, բայց որոշ ազգերի ու մարդկանց համար սրանք իրենց պատմության ամենաողբերգական էջերն են ապեր…

Հ.Գ. դու չես քնու՞մ ընգեր… թե արդեն զարթնել ես

----------


## Gayl

> նորից մի կրկնի ապեր, այլ նորից կարդա գրածս… *Նրա ամբողջ իմաստը կայանում է նրանում որ նա կարողացավ կոտրել կարծրատիպերը, դեմ գնալ դոգմաներին և վերջ տալ դեմագոգիային*… էս տեսակետից են իրանք նման…իրա ասածները իրանից առաջ էլ են ասել… ու շատ առաջ…
> 
> Հիմա խաչակրաց արշավանքը, ինկվիզիցիան, մանկապղծությունը ու մնացածները որոնք չեմ թվարկում դրանք էլ ե՞ն մտնում հիքիաթների ու ֆլանֆստանների մեջ… մենակ Հայաստանում ինչքան բան ավիրվեծ ու մարդ հրի ուսրի զոհ գնաց… մայաներն ու ացտեկները… քո համար կարող ա հեքիաթ լինեն սրանք, բայց որոշ ազգերի ու մարդկանց համար սրանք իրենց պատմության ամենաողբերգական էջերն են ապեր…
> 
> Հ.Գ. դու չես քնու՞մ ընգեր… թե արդեն զարթնել ես


Հայերը շատ են տուժել իրենց կրոնի պատճառով ավելի ճիշտ քրիստոնեության, եկեղեցականների պատճառով:
Ծեծված խոսքեր են և կարծում ես դա «զենք» է, սակայն այն իրականում սխալ է, թող մեկը ասի, որ Քրիստոսը ասել է սպանեք, ստեք, ով ասի երկիրը կլորոտա բռնեք վառեք, բացի լավից ոչինչ չի քարոզել, հիմա եթե ես վզիս մի հատ խաչ քցեմ ու Պողոսին գլխից խփեմ հետո անունը դնեմ Քրիստոս ապա չի նշանակում, որ Քրիստոսն էր մեղավոր Պողոսի մահվան մեջ, նորից եմ ասում մարդիկ ձգտում են իշխանության, փողի և դա միշտ էլ չի հերիքում մարդուն և հանուն դրա Քրիստոսի անունն են շահարկում, բայց դա չնշանակեց, որ Քրիստոսն ասել է սպանեք:
Հանուն իշխանության եղավ Ավարայրի ճակամարտ, բայց անունը դրին Քրիստոս, իրերը իրենց անուններով պետք է կոչել:
Չեմ քնել, երևի երկու ժամից կքնեմ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայերը շատ են տուժել իրենց կրոնի պատճառով ավելի ճիշտ քրիստոնեության, եկեղեցականների պատճառով:
> Ծեծված խոսքեր են և կարծում ես դա «զենք» է, սակայն այն իրականում սխալ է, թող մեկը ասի, որ Քրիստոսը ասել է սպանեք, ստեք, ով ասի երկիրը կլորոտա բռնեք վառեք, բացի լավից ոչինչ չի քարոզել, հիմա եթե ես վզիս մի հատ խաչ քցեմ ու Պողոսին գլխից խփեմ հետո անունը դնեմ Քրիստոս ապա չի նշանակում, որ Քրիստոսն էր մեղավոր Պողոսի մահվան մեջ, նորից եմ ասում մարդիկ ձգտում են իշխանության, փողի և դա միշտ էլ չի հերիքում մարդուն և հանուն դրա Քրիստոսի անունն են շահարկում, բայց դա չնշանակեց, որ Քրիստոսն ասել է սպանեք:
> Հանուն իշխանության եղավ Ավարայրի ճակամարտ, բայց անունը դրին Քրիստոս, իրերը իրենց անուններով պետք է կոչել:
> Չեմ քնել, երևի երկու ժամից կքնեմ


Ապեր գնա քնի վաղը ինձ կքլնգես… կսպասեմ… բայց սաղ սխալ ես ասում

----------

Gayl (03.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Գել ջան, թույլ տուր խառնվեմ ձեր խոսակցությանը /կամ էլ թույլ մի տուր, մեկ ա` խառնվելու եմ  :LOL: /:
Էն, որ դու Աստվածաշնչում գրածները հակված ես ընդունելու որպես բարի ու բարոյական, դա քեզանից ա գալիս` քո դաստիարակությունից, շրջապատից և այլն: Բայց Աստվածաշնչում կան նաև լիքը չար բաներ, օրինակ` մահապատիժ` քահանային չենթարկվելու, շաբաթ օրն աշխատելու ու էլի շատ մանր-մունր բաների համար:
Կամ, ասենք, Երկրորդ Օրենքի 13-րդ գլխի հետևյալ հատվածը. «... 12Եթէ քո Տէր Աստծու՝ բնակուելու համար քեզ տուած քաղաքներից որեւէ մէկում լսես, 13թէ՝ «Մեր միջից անօրէն մարդիկ դուրս ելան ու յեղաշրջեցին իրենց քաղաքի բոլոր բնակիչներին»՝ ասելով, թէ՝ «Գնանք ու պաշտենք մեզ անծանօթ օտար աստուածներ», 14ապա կը քննես, հարցուփորձ կ՚անես եւ մանրակրկիտ կը ստուգես նրանց։ Եւ եթէ իրօք հաւաստի է, որ այդ սրբապղծութիւնը տեղի է ունեցել ձեր մէջ, 15ապա սրի հարուածներով կը կոտորէք այդ երկրի բոլոր բնակիչներին, նզովելով կը նզովէք այդ քաղաքն ու այն ամէնը, ինչ կայ այնտեղ եւ նրանց անասունները սրի կը քաշէք։ 16Նրա բոլոր աւարը կը հաւաքես այդ քաղաքի հրապարակի վրայ եւ քո Տէր Աստծու առջեւ քաղաքն ու նրա ամբողջ աւարը կը հրկիզես։ Այդ քաղաքն աւերակի թող վերածուի յաւիտեան եւ այլեւս թող չվերակառուցուի։ 17Նրա նզովուած իրերից ոչ մի բան չպէտք է անցնի քո ձեռքը։ »

Դե էսքանից հետո պարզ ա, որ մի հատ Հիսուս պետք կգա, որ կհակասի իրա բոբո պապային, ով միաժամանակ հենց ինքն ա...  :Crazy: 
Բայց, մեկ ա, մարդիկ Աստվածաշունչը ընկալում են ու ընկալելու են իրանց աշխարհայացքին համապատասխան, ոնց որ, օրինակ, աբորտ անող բժիշկներին սպանողները ու իրանց աջակիցները: Եթե անգլերենից վատ չես, նայի, թե «պատվելի» Մայքլ Բրեյը ոնց ա փորձում արդարացնել իրա ընկերոջը` Փոլ Հիլլին, ով 94 թվին կրակել, սպանել էր աբորտներ անող մի բժշկի ու նրա թիկնապահին, ինչի համար էլ 2003 թվին մահապատժի ենթարկվեց.

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> …և պետք է ասեմ որ նրանից հետո շատ եղան քրիստոսներ… Վան-Գոգ, Պիկասսո, Նարեկացի, Օմար Խայամ, Լե Կոռբյուզե, Միս Վան Դեր Րոյ, Փարաջանով, Իյնշտեյն, Բիթլզ/Լեննոն, Պագանինի, Պլիսեցկայա, Աննա Պավլովա, Մենդելեեվ, *Դարվին*, Կարավաջիո, Բեթհովեն, Շոպեն, Ավիցեննա, Ջիմի Հենդրիքս, Լեդ Զեփփելին… սրանք մարդիկ և խմբեր էին որոնք փոխեցին մարդկության մշակույթի և քաղաքակրթության դեմքը… բոլորի անունը հնարավոր չէ տալ…


.... Մոհամեդ, Գուրու Նանակ, Մոհանդաս Գանդի, Մարտին Լյուտեր Քինգ, Չէ Գեվարա, Լենին, Ստալին, Գորբաչով, Չուկ   ::}:  

Լավ, դե, Մեֆ... միիիիիի քիչ չափազանցնում ես... Իեշուայի արժանիքները, ունակությունները եւ հատկանիշները շատ ավելի մեծ են եղել, քան մեր նշած շարքերից որևէ մեկինը (դե մեկ էլ Մուհամեդը եւ Գուրու Նանակը կարող է համեմատվել)։  Նա կարողացել է այնպիսի արժեքներ առաջարկել մարդկանց, այնպես է կարողացել նրանց համոզել, համախմբել, որ հազարավոր տարիներ շարունակվում ա իրա կրոնը։

Կրոն դառնալու համար ավելի ուժեղ գաղափարներ եւ հատկանիշներ են պետք, քան ուղղակի "հեղափոխող" լինելը։

հ.գ. Հիսուսը իր կյանքի տարիների երևի թե արել է քրիստոնեության առաջացման եւ կայացման համար գործի 1%; մնացածը՝ արել են նրանից հետո՝ աշակերտները, Հռոմը, հետագայում ձևավորված եկեղեցին եւ կրոնի հետևորդները։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:38 ----------




> Ինքդ թվարկեցիր Քրիստոսի «լավ կողմերը» և հետո համեմատեցիր օրինակ Վան-Գոգի հետ, այստեղ «վատ կողմը» կապ չուներ կամ էլ էական չէր, իսկ միայն լավով քո թվարկած մարդիկ չեն կարող համեմատվել Նրա հետ: 
> Նա մարդկանց սովորեցնում է լինել իդեալական կամ մոտենալ այդ վիճակին, իսկ դա գին չունի և հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք արժի:


Գայլ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ինքը միակը չի։ Բոլոր կրոններն էլ լավ բաներ են սովորացնում, ոչ մի կրոն էլ չի ասում՝ գնա սպանի , եթե ուսումնասիրել ես տարբեր կրոններ, կտեսնես, որ հիմնական պատվիրանները, որոնք տարբեր կրոններում ունեն տարբեր քանակ, նույն բանն են ասում. Մի՛ սպանիր, մի՛ գողացիր, մի շնանար, եւ այլն։ Օրինակ, Մայր Թերեզան էլ էր մարդկանց լավ բաներ սովորացնում, մարդ կա՝ օրինակ քաղել ա, մարդ կա՝ չէ։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ սուրբ հոգուց է ծնված եղել, մահից 3 օր հետո էլ հարություն է առել... եւ մեծ հաշվով՝ ինչ տարբերություն՝ աստված է, թե մարդ... կարևորը նրա ուսմունքն է...

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արէա

…Քրիստոս այն սահմանագիծն է, որին մի քանի հազարամյակ հետո, իր զարգացման գագաթնակետին, կհասնի մարդ արարածը, ու այդ ժամանակ երկիր մոլորակի վրա չեն լինի պատերազմներ, չեն լինի հիվանդություններ, չեն լինի հարուստներ ու աղքատներ, որովհետև մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ միակ ուղին գոյատևելու համար, դա սերն է, որովհետև ատելությունը կործանում է, միայն սերն է, որ ի զորու է ստեղծել, արարել ու պահպանել ստեղծածը… ու դա կլինի մարդկության հաղթանակը, ու դա կլինի Քրիստոսի հաղթանակը…   
         …Եհովա աստված…
…ես հայ եմ, ես կյանքում մոտիկից հրեա տեսած չկամ, իմ պապի պապը հայ էր ու նրա պապի պապը հայ էր, ու նրա պապի պապի պապը հայ էր ու նա բարձրահասակ, թիկնեղ, հաղթ բազուկներով, կապույտ աչքերով, շիկահեր այր էր, ու Հայկ էր նրա անունը, ու Հայկը հպարտ այր էր, ու Հայկը սատկացրեց բելին, որովհետև Հայկը ամենից շատ ազատություն էր սիրում, ու Հայկը չէր ճանաչում Եհովային, ու Հայկը իր աստծուն ԱՐ էր կոչում, ու ԱՐ աստված օգնում էր Հայկին, ու նրանք սիրում էին իրար…
 …Մովսեսը բարձրացավ լեռը ու Եհովա աստված խոսեց նրա հետ, ու Եհովա աստված պատվիրեց սիրել իրեն, պատվիրեց ու Մովսեսը սիրեց Եհովային, ու Եհովան սիրեց Մովսեսին ու նրա ցեղը, ու նրա ցեղը սիրեց Եհովային, սիրեց որովհետև Եհովան այդպես էր պատվիրել… իսկ Հայկը սիրում էր իր աստծուն որովհետև սիրում էր, ու Հայկի աստված չէր պարտադրում սիրել իրեն, չէր ստիպում թողնել ընտանիքը ու հետևել իրեն, չէր կաշառում երկնային արքայությամբ… իսկ Հայկը սիրում էր ԱՐ աստծուն, որովհետև ԱՐը հղի կնոջը անմաքուր չէր համարում, որովհետև ԱՐը իսկապես սիրում էր Հայկին ու նրա ցեղը… ու Հայկը իր ամենանվիրական բառերի մեջ մտցրեց իր աստծու անունը, ԱՐը ԱրԱրիչ էր, ու նա ԱրԱրեց երկիրը, ու Հայկի երկիրը կոչվեց ԱրԱրատ, ու Հայկի ցեղը կոչվեց Արեացիներ, ու Արը բարի էր, ու այն ամենը ինչ բարի չէր` ոչ Ար էր` չ Ար էր` չԱր էր` չար էր…
…հետո վառեցին էն ամեն ինչը ինչ Ար էր, ու ես, որ կյանքում մոտիկից հրեա տեսած չկամ ստիպված հրեա Մովսեսի Եհովա աստծուն էի պաշտում, ու Եհովան ստիպում էր սիրել իրեն, ստիպում էր խաբելով, ստիպում էր համոզելով, ստիպում էր վախեցնելով, ու ես ճարս կորցրած դարերով պաշտում էի Եհովային, Եհովային ով կապ չուներ իմ պապի պապ Հայկի հետ, որի անունը չկար իմ ցեղի ամենանվիրական բառերի մեջ, որը երբեք չէր օգնել իմ ցեղին ու երբեք չէր օգնելու… ու եթե այս նոր կրոնի մեջ մի լուսավոր կետ կար, դա Քրիստոսն էր… Քրիստոսը Ար էր (չար չէր` բարի էր), նա եկավ որ վերափոխի Մովսեսի բարբաջանքները, նա եկավ որ մարդկանց սովորեցնի մարդավարի ապրել, նա եկավ քարոզելու էն, ինչ ԱՐ աստված էր ասում… չեմ հավատում առաքյալների հնարած հրաշքներին, չեմ հավատում որ Հիսուս երբևէ խոսել է երկնային արքայության մասին, Հիսուսը չէր կարող ասել` բարություն արեք, որպեսզի ձեզ տրվի երկնքի արքայությունը, որովհետև նա ինքը բարություն էր անում առանց մտածելու  որ դա անում է իր համար, իր հոգու փրկության համար, նա դա անում էր, որովհետև չէր կարող չանել, որովհետև նա Ար էր, քանզի եթե դուք բարություն անեք այն բանի համար որ հետո ստանաք դրա վճարը, ուրեմն ինչով կտարբերվեք մաքսավորներից ու փարիսեցիներից, չէ որ նրանք էլ են անում նույն բանը, արդ ասում եմ ձեզ` բարություն արեք առանց մտածելու որ կտիրանաք երկնային արքայությանը… այսպես կասեր Քրիստոսը, ու դա կլիներ ԱՐ աստծու խոսքը, սակայն դա չէր լինի Եհովայի խոսքը, ուրեմն առաքյալներին, հետագայում Վենետիկին ու հազար ու մի եկեղեցական ժողովներին պետք չէր դա, ու քրիստոս ասում է էն ինչ ասում է ատվածաշնչում, ու մենք հիմա պաշտում ենք էն աստծուն ում դարերով ստեղծել են սևազգեստ պաշտոնյաները, իրենց գաղտնի ու բացահայտ եկեղեցական ժողովներում` հարմարեցնելով նրան իրենց ու իրենց տիրակալների շահերին…
…իմ աստված ԱՐ աստվածն է, ու Քրիստոսը իմ ԱՐ աստծու որդին է, այնպես ինչպես իմ ԱՐ աստծու որդին է յուրաքանչյուրը ով կապրի էնպես ինչպես ապրում էր Քրիստոսը…
…Ով էր Քրիստոսը հարցին պատասխանում եմ ՍԵՐ, Սեր էր Քրիստոսը ու Սեր է իմ ԱՐ աստվածը…

----------

Gayl (03.07.2010), Meme (03.07.2010), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .... Մոհամեդ, Գուրու Նանակ, Մոհանդաս Գանդի, Մարտին Լյուտեր Քինգ, Չէ Գեվարա, Լենին, Ստալին, Գորբաչով, Չուկ   
> 
> Լավ, դե, Մեֆ... *միիիիիի քիչ չափազանցնում ես*... Իեշուայի արժանիքները, ունակությունները եւ հատկանիշները շատ ավելի մեծ են եղել, քան մեր նշած շարքերից որևէ մեկինը (դե մեկ էլ Մուհամեդը եւ Գուրու Նանակը կարող է համեմատվել)։ * Նա կարողացել է այնպիսի արժեքներ առաջարկել մարդկանց*, այնպես է կարողացել նրանց համոզել, համախմբել, որ հազարավոր տարիներ շարունակվում ա իրա կրոնը։
> 
> *Կրոն դառնալու համար ավելի ուժեղ գաղափարներ եւ հատկանիշներ են պետք, քան ուղղակի "հեղափոխող" լինելը։*
> 
> 
> հ.գ. Հիսուսը իր կյանքի տարիների երևի թե արել է քրիստոնեության առաջացման եւ կայացման համար գործի 1%; մնացածը՝ արել են նրանից հետո՝ աշակերտները, Հռոմը, հետագայում ձևավորված եկեղեցին եւ կրոնի հետևորդները։


Չեմ չափազանցնում Ֆրեյա ջան, նրանց ներդրումը մարդկության պատմության մեջ ու ազդեցությունը քաղաքակրթության վրա ավելի մեծ է եղել քան քրիստոնեությանը… քրիստոնեությունն օգտագործել է մարդու ստեղծագործական պոտենցիալը և դա չի նշանակում որ ինքն է ստեղծել… եթե ճիշտը կուզես նա ընդհանրապես ավելի ճնշել է առաջընթացը քան թե խթանել և մասամբ և մեծ մասամբ էլ կրոնի ազդեցության թուլացմամբ է բացատրվում վերջին հրյուրամյակի աննախադեպ առաջընթացը… 

քրիստոսի գաղափարները եղել են իրենից առաջ ու ես առաջարկել էի թվարկել այն գաղափարները որոնք այդքան քրիստոնեական են թվում… և այն ժամանակ կիմացվի թե ինչքանով են դրանք յուրահատուկ…

Ֆրեյա ջան, կրոն առաջանում է ոչ թե հզոր գաղափարներից այլ գաղափարների դոգմայի վերածվելուց… այսինքն նրա ընդունումը որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն և առանց բեկանելու կամ հարցականի տակ դնելու հնարավորության… կարճ ասած երբ գաղափարը մեռնում է կամ կորցնում իր իմաստը…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց Աստվածաշնչում կան նաև լիքը չար բաներ, օրինակ` մահապատիժ` քահանային չենթարկվելու, շաբաթ օրն աշխատելու ու էլի շատ մանր-մունր բաների համար:
> Կամ, ասենք, Երկրորդ Օրենքի 13-րդ գլխի հետևյալ հատվածը. «... 12Եթէ քո Տէր Աստծու՝ բնակուելու համար քեզ տուած քաղաքներից որեւէ մէկում լսես, 13թէ՝ «Մեր միջից անօրէն մարդիկ դուրս ելան ու յեղաշրջեցին իրենց քաղաքի բոլոր բնակիչներին»՝ ասելով, թէ՝ «Գնանք ու պաշտենք մեզ անծանօթ օտար աստուածներ», 14ապա կը քննես, հարցուփորձ կ՚անես եւ մանրակրկիտ կը ստուգես նրանց։ Եւ եթէ իրօք հաւաստի է, որ այդ սրբապղծութիւնը տեղի է ունեցել ձեր մէջ, 15ապա սրի հարուածներով կը կոտորէք այդ երկրի բոլոր բնակիչներին, նզովելով կը նզովէք այդ քաղաքն ու այն ամէնը, ինչ կայ այնտեղ եւ նրանց անասունները սրի կը քաշէք։ 16Նրա բոլոր աւարը կը հաւաքես այդ քաղաքի հրապարակի վրայ եւ քո Տէր Աստծու առջեւ քաղաքն ու նրա ամբողջ աւարը կը հրկիզես։ Այդ քաղաքն աւերակի թող վերածուի յաւիտեան եւ այլեւս թող չվերակառուցուի։ 17Նրա նզովուած իրերից ոչ մի բան չպէտք է անցնի քո ձեռքը։ »


Այդպիսի բան չկա, ավելի ճիշտ Քրիստոսը այդպիսի բան երբեք չի ասել, իսկ թե հին կտակարանում ինչ են ասել ու ինչ արել կոպիտ ասած թքած ունեմ, էտ գիրքը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում :Smile: : 
Մովսեսի օրենքի համաձայն անառակ կնոջը ուզում էին քարերով սպանեին,Քրիստոսը թողե՞ց:



> Դե էսքանից հետո պարզ ա, որ մի հատ Հիսուս պետք կգա, որ կհակասի իրա բոբո պապային, ով միաժամանակ հենց ինքն ա...


Է հա, եթե պարզ է ուրեմն այդ պարզությունն էլ պետք է հասկանալ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:53 ----------




> Գայլ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ինքը միակը չի։ Բոլոր կրոններն էլ լավ բաներ են սովորացնում, ոչ մի կրոն էլ չի ասում՝ գնա սպանի , եթե ուսումնասիրել ես տարբեր կրոններ, կտեսնես, որ հիմնական պատվիրանները, որոնք տարբեր կրոններում ունեն տարբեր քանակ, նույն բանն են ասում. Մի՛ սպանիր, մի՛ գողացիր, մի շնանար, եւ այլն։ Օրինակ, Մայր Թերեզան էլ էր մարդկանց լավ բաներ սովորացնում, մարդ կա՝ օրինակ քաղել ա, մարդ կա՝ չէ։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ սուրբ հոգուց է ծնված եղել, մահից 3 օր հետո էլ հարություն է առել... եւ մեծ հաշվով՝ ինչ տարբերություն՝ աստված է, թե մարդ... կարևորը նրա ուսմունքն է...


Իսկ ես չասացի, որ Նա Սուրբ հոգուց է ծնվել, որ հարություն է առել, որ անգամ ինքը ընդհանրապես գոյություն է ունեցել կամ որ ես հետևում եմ Քրիստոսի խոսքերին, գրեթե ամեն գրելուցս նշում եմ ՝ «եթե հավատանք Նոր Կտակարանին» կամ եթե հավատում ես, «որ գոնե Քրիստոսը գոյություն է ունեցել» և այսքանից հետո ասում եմ Նրա գաղափարները իդեալական են, «մի սպանիր», «մի շնացիր»... ես միայն պատվիրանների մասին չեմ խոսում և հետո պատվիրանները Մովսեսինն են:
Ոչ Մայր Թերեզան, ոչ Մովսեսը, ոչ Աբրահամը չեն կարող համեմատվել Քրիստոսի հետ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Այդպիսի բան չկա, ավելի ճիշտ Քրիստոսը այդպիսի բան երբեք չի ասել, իսկ թե հին կտակարանում ինչ են ասել ու ինչ արել կոպիտ ասած թքած ունեմ, էտ գիրքը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում: 
> Մովսեսի օրենքի համաձայն անառակ կնոջը ուզում էին քարերով սպանեին,Քրիստոսը թողե՞ց:


Գել ջան, եթե դու Քրիստոսին ընդունում ես որպես փիլիսոփա, խելոք ու բարոյական մարդ, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ աստծո որդի, ինչ-որ տեղ կհասկանամ: Բայց եթե դու իրան ընդունում ես որպես աստծո որդի, ու միաժամանակ թքած ունես Հին Կտակարանի վրա, այ դա, ուզում ես սպանի, չեմ հասկանա: Պատկերացրու՝ ինչ-որ մեկը մի ստից բանի համար կացինով ձեռքդ կտրում ա, հետո գալիս ա մոտդ, ասում՝ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում...  :Dntknw: 




> Է հա, եթե պարզ է ուրեմն այդ պարզությունն էլ պետք է հասկանալ:


Այսինքն էն, որ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրադրության ու մշակութային առանձնահատկությունների փոփոխություններին զուգընթաց աստված կարա կարդինալ ձեւով փոխվի ?

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այսինքն էն, որ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրադրության ու մշակութային առանձնահատկությունների փոփոխություններին զուգընթաց աստված կարա կարդինալ ձեւով փոխվի ?


Այո, գրողը տանի! Բայց իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ դու դա հենց նոր քո համար բացահայտեցիր? Թե չէ?

----------


## Skeptic

> Այո, գրողը տանի! Բայց իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ դու դա հենց նոր քո համար բացահայտեցիր? Թե չէ?


Չէ, Վարպետ ջան, դա հայտնի բան ա: Ուղղակի ուզում էի Գելի կարծիքն իմանայի:

Հ.Գ. Ստորագրությանդ համար respect !  :Good:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ջան, եթե դու Քրիստոսին ընդունում ես որպես փիլիսոփա, խելոք ու բարոյական մարդ, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ աստծո որդի, ինչ-որ տեղ կհասկանամ: Բայց եթե դու իրան ընդունում ես որպես աստծո որդի, ու միաժամանակ թքած ունես Հին Կտակարանի վրա, այ դա, ուզում ես սպանի, չեմ հասկանա: Պատկերացրու՝ ինչ-որ մեկը մի ստից բանի համար կացինով ձեռքդ կտրում ա, հետո գալիս ա մոտդ, ասում՝ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում...


Ես ավելին կասեմ :Smile: , չեմ ընդունում, որ Նա Աստծո որդին է, ընդունում եմ, որ գաղափարները իդեալական են, բայց այդ գաղափարների մեծ մասին ինքս գիտակցաբար չեմ ենթարկվում :Wink: 
Եթե պարադոքս է թվում ապա կարող եմ ավելի մանրանալ: 




> Այսինքն էն, որ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրադրության ու մշակութային առանձնահատկությունների փոփոխություններին զուգընթաց աստված կարա կարդինալ ձեւով փոխվի ?


 Ոչ: Եթե ամեն ինչ պարզ է ապա մի բարդացրեք :Wink:

----------

յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես ավելին կասեմ, չեմ ընդունում, որ Նա Աստծո որդին է, ընդունում եմ, որ գաղափարները իդեալական են, բայց այդ գաղափարների մեծ մասին ինքս գիտակցաբար չեմ ենթարկվում
> Եթե պարադոքս է թվում ապա կարող եմ ավելի մանրանալ:


Չէ, Գել ջան, էդքան էլ պարադոքս չի թվում, բայց, եթե դժվար չի, մի քիչ մանրացի:  :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, Գել ջան, էդքան էլ պարադոքս չի թվում, բայց, եթե դժվար չի, մի քիչ մանրացի:


Ինչ լավ կլիներ չէ՞, որ մարդիկ անսահման բարի լինեին:Քրիստոսը դա էր սովորեցնում, ճի՞շտ է:
Բացի սովորեցնելուց հենց այդպես էլ վարվել է, ճի՞շտ է: Կյանքը նվիրեց մարդկանց, գիտեր, որ մեռնելու է, բայց արեց: Մարդկանց ներեց:Հզոր էր:Իդեալական անձնավորություն, երբեք չգայթակվեց, չարը փորձեց Նրան գնել, բայց չկարողացավ:
Իսկ Նրա մահից հետո ի՞նչ կատարվեց:Մարդկանց տականք տեսակը օգտագործելով նրա գաղափարները ձգտեցին իշխանության:
Եվ այսքանից հետո ես հասկացա, որ ինչ ուզում ա լինի միևնույնն ա օգտվում ա տականք տեսակը և մարդկանց ոչ ոք չի կարող փոխել:
Չեմ հետևում Նրա գաղափարների ինչ որ մասին, որովհետև չեմ կարող կամ չեմ ուզում լինել այդքան բարի:Վրայովս կքայլեն, իսկ ես այդպիսի կյանքի չեմ ձգտում:

----------

My World My Space (04.07.2010), Skeptic (04.07.2010), VisTolog (18.07.2010), Արէա (04.07.2010), յոգի (04.07.2010)

----------


## luys747

> Ինչ լավ կլիներ չէ՞, որ մարդիկ անսահման բարի լինեին:Քրիստոսը դա էր սովորեցնում, ճի՞շտ է:
> Բացի սովորեցնելուց հենց այդպես էլ վարվել է, ճի՞շտ է: Կյանքը նվիրեց մարդկանց, գիտեր, որ մեռնելու է, բայց արեց: Մարդկանց ներեց:Հզոր էր:Իդեալական անձնավորություն, երբեք չգայթակվեց, չարը փորձեց Նրան գնել, բայց չկարողացավ:
> Իսկ Նրա մահից հետո ի՞նչ կատարվեց:Մարդկանց տականք տեսակը օգտագործելով նրա գաղափարները ձգտեցին իշխանության:
> Եվ այսքանից հետո ես հասկացա, որ ինչ ուզում ա լինի միևնույնն ա օգտվում ա տականք տեսակը և մարդկանց ոչ ոք չի կարող փոխել:
> Չեմ հետևում Նրա գաղափարների ինչ որ մասին, որովհետև չեմ կարող կամ չեմ ուզում լինել այդքան բարի:Վրայովս կքայլեն, իսկ ես այդպիսի կյանքի չեմ ձգտում:


Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ոչ միայն շատ բարի էր, այլ նաեվ շատ հզոր: Եվ նա սովորեցնում է հաղթել չարին, որովհետեվ յուրաքանչյուր մեղք գործողը չարի ստրուկն է:Հիսուսի հետ ամբողջությամբ համաձայնվելու դեպքում ոչ մեկը չի կարող քայլել քո վրայով: հակառակ դեպքում մնում ես Հիսուսի հակառակորդի ստրուկը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ոչ միայն շատ բարի էր, այլ նաեվ շատ հզոր: Եվ նա սովորեցնում է հաղթել չարին, որովհետեվ յուրաքանչյուր մեղք գործողը չարի ստրուկն է:Հիսուսի հետ ամբողջությամբ համաձայնվելու դեպքում ոչ մեկը չի կարող քայլել քո վրայով: հակառակ դեպքում մնում ես Հիսուսի հակառակորդի ստրուկը:


Հիսուսն իր գաղափարները տվեց, իսկ մարդիկ էլ սկսեցին աստվածաշունչ գրել/հորինել մարդկանց կառավարելու համար: :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (18.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (18.07.2010), Skeptic (19.07.2010), յոգի (18.07.2010)

----------


## Adam

Մի քանի գրառումներ կարդացի, թե խայտառակություն է, որ մենք, հայերս քրիստոնեություն ընդունող առաջին ազգն ենք ու էսպիսի թեմա ենք բացել: Իսկ, դուք, էդ գրողներդ, ընդհանրապես պատմությունը ուսումնասիրե՞լ եք: Թե ինչպես է ժողովուրդը «հռչակել» քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական կրոն: Թե՞ կարծում եք, որ տվյալ ժամանակաշրջանի իշխանության ստիպողաբար քայլերը ժողովրդի ընտրությունը կարելի ա համարել...
Ուղիղ համեմատական կարող ենք անցկացնել այսօրվա մեր ներկայիս իրադրության հետ, սակայն փոքր-ինչ ուրիշ հանգամանքներում:

----------


## Inana

> Հիսուսն իր գաղափարները տվեց, իսկ մարդիկ էլ սկսեցին աստվածաշունչ գրել/հորինել մարդկանց կառավարելու համար:


Իսկ ինչ ես կարծում, եթե Հիսուսի գաղափարները գրի չառնվեին, դրանք մեզ կհասնեին?

Կարծում եմ քրիստոնեությունը բոլոր կրոններից ամենաազատն է, ուր մարդն ունի իր կամքով ընտրության իրավունք: Ու Աստվածաշնչով ոչ ոք մարդուն չի կարա կառավարի, եթե մարդը ինքը  *չուզենա* հպատակվել:

----------


## Lyre

Ինձ համար Հիսում Քրիստոսն Աստված է, Աստծո որդի, Ամենակարող տեր, Ամենահավատարիմ ընկեր և այլն...
Ես էլ առաջ ձեր նման տարբեր կարծիքներ ունեի Նրա մասին ու փնտրում էի գիտական ապացույցներ նրա ով լինելու մասին ու ԳՏԱ ինձ բավարարող բոլոր ապացույցները: Ունեմ բազմաթիվ գիտական ապացույցներ նրա խաչվելու և հարություն առնելու վերաբերյալ: Ինձ համար Հիսուսի խոսքերը ոչ թե գաղափարներ են, այլ ճշմարտություններ: Աշխարհում շատ գաղափարներ կան, բայց դրանք մարդկանց կյանքները չեն փոխել հիմնովին, իսկ Հիսուսի խոսքերը փոխել են  :Smile:  :Hands Up: 


-----
*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի: Նորից կրկնվելու դեպքում տուգանվելու է և ջնջվելու, ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում նախատեսվում է նախազգուշական արգելափակում:*

----------

Inana (18.07.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Շատ խելացի մի մարդ, որը ճիշտ ժամին եղել է ճիշտ տեղում և կարողացել է ամբոխին սպառիչ պատասխաններ տալ. Շատ մարդիկ ուղղակի չեն կարողանւմ ապրել, երբ գլխում շատ հարցականներ են ունենում: Նման մարդկանց հարցերին պետք է շուտափույթ պատասխանել, չարիքից ետ պահելու համար

----------


## Արծիվ

> Գայլ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ինքը միակը չի։ Բոլոր կրոններն էլ լավ բաներ են սովորացնում, ոչ մի կրոն էլ չի ասում՝ գնա սպանի , եթե ուսումնասիրել ես տարբեր կրոններ, կտեսնես, որ հիմնական պատվիրանները, որոնք տարբեր կրոններում ունեն տարբեր քանակ, նույն բանն են ասում. Մի՛ սպանիր, մի՛ գողացիր, մի շնանար, եւ այլն։


Նախ և առաջ կներես որ միջամտում եմ: 
Պարզ երևումա որ ղուրանի հանդեպ անծանոթ ես դրա համար էլ այդպես ես արտահայտվում  :Jpit:  
*ՈՉ* հարգելիս, ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են որ լավ բաներ են սովորացնում, կրոններ կան որ ատելություն են սերմանում մարդկանց մեջ, ահա խնդրեմ օրինակ՝ *իսլամը*: Կարդա ու կտեսնես թե ինչ է այդ ղուրան կոչված գիրքը մարդկանց սովորեցնում, կտեսնես թե ինչպես է այդ գրքում ատլություն սերմանվում քրիստոնյա ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Շատ չեմ ուզում խորանալ բայց ամենավառ օրինակներից մեկն էլ 2001 սեպտեմբեր 11-ի ցավալի դեպքն էր, թե ինչպես մոլեռանդ իսլամին հավատացող անասուն ոճրագործները թքելով առաջ իրենց կյանքի վրա հետո էլ խաղաղ ժողովրդի, կարողացան այդպիսի վայրագ ծրագիր իրականացնել: Իհարկե այդ դեպքը ունի նաև քաղաքական խնդիրներ բայց ոչ մեկին գաղտնիք չէ որ դրա հետևում կանգնած էր իսլամը, մարդկային չարիք կրոններից մեկը որը ատելությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չի կարող սովորեցնել: Քո կարծիքով իսլամը սովորեցնում է՝ Մի՛ սպանիր, մի՛ գողացիր, մի շնանար  :Jpit:  լավ էլի Ֆրեյա ջան, ո՞վ է քեզ ասել այդպիսի բան, ոնց կարողա պատահի որ մի կրոն որ թույլատրում է բազմակնությունը, որը իրենից գարշելիություն ու կեղտոտություն է ներկայացնում, կարողանա այդպիսի բան սովորեցնել: Գիտեմ էլի թե դրանք ովքեր են, շփվել եմ, ընկերություն արել բայց միևնույն է զզվելի են, եթե հիգիենայից էլ խոսենք ասեմ որ ամիսներով չեն լողանում, շան հոտա փշում դրանց վրայից, ին՞չի մասին ես խոսում:
Վերջացնելով միտքս ասեմ որ միգուցե քո կարծիքով բոլոր կրոնական առաջնորդները սեր են քարոզել իսկ ո՞վ է ապրել այդ կյանքը, ո՞վ է ցույց տվել այդ սերը, ո՞վ կարողացավ մարդու մեղքերի համար խաչը բարձրանալ, կարո՞ղ ես ասել գոնե մեկի անունը  :Smile:  
Իսկ ես միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել որ դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էր և չկա մեկը որ կարողանա դա փաստացիորեն ժխտել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչ ես կարծում, եթե Հիսուսի գաղափարները գրի չառնվեին, դրանք մեզ կհասնեին?
> 
> Կարծում եմ քրիստոնեությունը բոլոր կրոններից ամենաազատն է, ուր մարդն ունի իր կամքով ընտրության իրավունք: Ու Աստվածաշնչով ոչ ոք մարդուն չի կարա կառավարի, եթե մարդը ինքը  *չուզենա* հպատակվել:


Ես չեմ ասում չեն հասել, կամ նման մի բան… ասում եմ, որ մարդիկ դրել ու հորինել են աստվածաշունչը, որ դու հիմա քրիստոնյա լինես: :Smile:  Այ դայա կառավարումը ու դու ցանկացել ես այդ կառավարման տակ ընկնել: 


Շատ էլ լավ կառավարումա… ես կասեի թելադրումա քո կյանքը, որը դու պետքա ապրես…

----------

boooooooom (19.07.2010), kyahi (21.07.2010), Skeptic (19.07.2010)

----------


## Lyre

Սիրելի ՎիսՏոԼոգ, եթե դու Դու քո ձեռքերով ստեղծես մի որևէ բան, ասենք սեղան, համակարգչային ծրագիր կամ ռոբոտ, արդյոք ոնց ուզես ընենց էլ չես կառավարի. Նույն ձևով էլ Աստվաց է անում` էն տարբերությամբ որ Ինքը մեզ ազատ կամք ա տվել` Իրեն ընտրելու կամ չընտրելու համար

----------


## Skeptic

> Սիրելի ՎիսՏոԼոգ, եթե դու Դու քո ձեռքերով ստեղծես մի որևէ բան, ասենք սեղան, համակարգչային ծրագիր կամ ռոբոտ, արդյոք ոնց ուզես ընենց էլ չես կառավարի. Նույն ձևով էլ Աստվաց է անում` էն տարբերությամբ որ Ինքը մեզ ազատ կամք ա տվել` Իրեն ընտրելու կամ չընտրելու համար


Lyre ջան, իրեն չընտրելու դեպքում հավերժ տանջելու ու կտտանքների ենթարկելու սպառնալիքը բացառում ա էդ ընտրության ազատ լինելը:
Համ էլ, ո՞ր աստվածն ա մեզ ստեղծել:  :Dntknw:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Leo Negri (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), VisTolog (21.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրելի ՎիսՏոԼոգ, եթե դու Դու քո ձեռքերով ստեղծես մի որևէ բան, ասենք սեղան, համակարգչային ծրագիր կամ ռոբոտ, արդյոք ոնց ուզես ընենց էլ չես կառավարի. Նույն ձևով էլ Աստվաց է անում` էն տարբերությամբ որ Ինքը մեզ ազատ կամք ա տվել` Իրեն ընտրելու կամ չընտրելու համար


Դե մենք էլ կարանք չընտրենք չէ՞

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010), VisTolog (21.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դե մենք էլ կարանք չընտրենք չէ՞


Եթե չընտրես, ընկնելու ես դժոխքի նենց անդունդները, որ էլ ոչ մի 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած հրեա քեզ չի փրկի:  :Diablo:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010), VisTolog (21.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Պարոնայք, հավատացյալներ, կուզենայի ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցերից մեկի պատասխանը ստանայի /աստվածաշնչից համապատասխան մեջբերումներով, առանց երևակայությանը զոռ տալու/. ասենք` ես ծնվել եմ, օրինակ, Կամբոջայի խուլ գյուղերից մեկում, կյանքումս չեմ լսել քրիստոնեության մասին, ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ գյուղական չարքաշ կյանքով, արդար, ոչ մեկի վատություն չեմ արել:
Ինչի՞ ես պետք ա հավերժորեն տանջվեմ դժոխքում:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Պարոնայք, հավատացյալներ, կուզենայի ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցերից մեկի պատասխանը ստանայի /աստվածաշնչից համապատասխան մեջբերումներով, առանց երևակայությանը զոռ տալու/. ասենք` ես ծնվել եմ, օրինակ, Կամբոջայի խուլ գյուղերից մեկում, կյանքումս չեմ լսել քրիստոնեության մասին, ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ գյուղական չարքաշ կյանքով, արդար, ոչ մեկի վատություն չեմ արել:
> Ինչի՞ ես պետք ա հավերժորեն տանջվեմ դժոխքում:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ դու պիտի տանջվես դժոխքում, այն էլ հավերժ  :Smile: 
Հիսուսն ինքը ասաց որ աշխարհի վերջում, դատաստանի օրը մարդիկ պետք է բաժանվեն երկու խմբի՝ ոչխարներ և այծեր: Ոչխարների խումբը կլինեն արդար և բարի կյանքով ապրած մարդիկ իսկ այծերի խումբը՝ հակառակը: Դրաանից հետո այծերի խումբը պետք է դատապարտվեն դատաստանի իսկ ոչխարների խումբը կարժանանա հավիտենական կյանքի:
Այնպես որ եթե դու ապրում ես արդար և բարի, ոչ մեկին վատություն չես սիրում անել, դրա հետ մեկտեղ աստծուց վախ ունես, ապա չես ընկնի դժոխք  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:37 ----------

Գարդմանյան ջան պարզապես դրա հետ մեկտեղ դու պետք է հավատաս այն փաստին որ՝ Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը (այսինքն մեզ բոլորիս) որ իր միածին որդուն ուղարկեց որպիսի ով որ հավատա նրան չկորչի այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա(մահից հետո)  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ դու պիտի տանջվես դժոխքում, այն էլ հավերժ 
> Հիսուսն ինքը ասաց որ աշխարհի վերջում, դատաստանի օրը մարդիկ պետք է բաժանվեն երկու խմբի՝ ոչխարներ և այծեր: Ոչխարների խումբը կլինեն արդար և բարի կյանքով ապրած մարդիկ իսկ այծերի խումբը՝ հակառակը: Դրաանից հետո այծերի խումբը պետք է դատապարտվեն դատաստանի իսկ ոչխարների խումբը կարժանանա հավիտենական կյանքի:
> Այնպես որ եթե դու ապրում ես արդար և բարի, ոչ մեկին վատություն չես սիրում անել, ապա չես ընկնի դժոխք


Իսկ *սրա* մասին ի՞նչ կասես:  :Wink: 

Քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ էդտեղի բոլոր մեջբերումները հայերենով գտնեմ, մենակ էս մեկը կգրեմ.
«... Բայց *առանց հաւատի անհնար է հաճելի լինել Աստծուն*, քանի որ նա, ով մօտենում է Աստծուն, պէտք է հաւատայ, որ Աստուած կայ եւ վարձահատոյց է լինում նրանց, ովքեր փնտռում են իրեն։...» (Եբր. 11:6)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ *սրա* մասին ի՞նչ կասես: 
> 
> Քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ էդտեղի բոլոր մեջբերումները հայերենով գտնեմ, մենակ էս մեկը կգրեմ.
> «... Բայց *առանց հաւատի անհնար է հաճելի լինել Աստծուն*, քանի որ նա, ով մօտենում է Աստծուն, պէտք է հաւատայ, որ Աստուած կայ եւ վարձահատոյց է լինում նրանց, ովքեր փնտռում են իրեն։...» (Եբր. 11:6)


Այդ գրառմանտ պահով ասեմ որ դա այդպես է, կուզես ընդունի չես ուզում մի ընդունի: Առանց հավատքի աստծուն չես կարող մոտենաս կամ հաճոյ լինես, և ով որ ուզում է Աստծուն ճանաչի պետք է հավատա որ նա կա, քանի որ Աստված ՀՈԳԻ է: 
Սա է իմ բացատրությունը Գարդ ջան, ավելի ճիշտ Աստվածաշունչն է այդպես սովորեցնում  :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիսուսն ինքը ասաց որ աշխարհի վերջում, դատաստանի օրը մարդիկ պետք է բաժանվեն երկու խմբի՝ ոչխարներ և այծեր:


Իսկ մարդկանց խումբ լինելույա? Որ ոչ ոչխար լինի, ոչ այծ?

Զարմանալիյա, թե ոնցա իրա հետնորդներին այդչափ սիրող աստված իրանց համեմատում ոչխարների հետ:
Անալոգիայի ողջ սարկազմը ըմբռնելու համար առաջարկում եմ գնալ ու տեսնել, թե ինչ են սովորաբար հովիվները անում իրանց ոչխարների հետ:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր վաղ քրիստոնեական Հիսուսի պատկերումներ`



Հիսուսի գինու հրաշքը: Հիսուսի ձեռքում ակնհայտորեն տարբերվումա կախարդական փայտիկը:



Էս մեկում էլի հրաշքա անում, մեռյալ Ղազարոսին կենդանացնելով: Էդ հիմայա, որ նեկրոմանտիան խիստ քննադատվումա քրիստոնեության կողմից, իսկ այ Հիսուսը հանգիստ զոմբիներ էր սարքում:
Ձեռքում հատկանշական կախարդական փայտիկնա:

Նույն սյուժեն` էլի փայտիկով



Այս ամենը, ինչպես նաև Հիսուսի որոշ ասածների բառացի նմանությունը այդ ժամանակվա հունաեգիպտական մոգական պապիրուսների տեքստերին, տեղիքա տալիս մտածելու` արդյոք վաղ քրիստոնեությունը էդքան նման էր նրան, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք այսօր: 
Որ նման չէր, դա փաստա: Հետաքրքիրա, քանի քրիստոնյա գիտի, որ վաղ քրիստոնյաները խաչի փոխարեն ձուկ էին պաշտում?

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հետաքրքիրա, քանի քրիստոնյա գիտի, որ վաղ քրիստոնյաները խաչի փոխարեն ձուկ էին պաշտում?


Դրա բացատրությունն էս ա /գիտեմ, որ դու գիտես, ուրիշների համար եմ ասում  ::}: /.
Հունարեն ձուկ` ΙΧΘΥΣ = Ἰησοῦς (Հիսուս) Χριστὸς (Քրիստոս), Θεοῦ (Աստծո) Υἱὸς (Որդի), Σωτήρ (Փրկիչ)

Բայց ձկան սիմվոլի նախաքրիստոնեականան պաշտամունքը հիմնականում երևի կապված էր Նոր Կտակարանում դրա հաճախակի հիշատակումների հետ:  :Dntknw: 

Բայց, մեկ ա, էս ձուկն ավելի լավն ա:  :Blush:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Տառերը որ իրար վրա ես դնում, սոլար անիվա ստացվում: Վաղ քրիստոնյաները սիրում էին արևի աստվածների հետ կապված սիմվոլիկան հարևան կրոններից փոխառել:




> Բայց ձկան սիմվոլի նախաքրիստոնեականան պաշտամունքը հիմնականում երևի կապված էր Նոր Կտակարանում դրա հաճախակի հիշատակումների հետ:


Ընդեղ շատ հետաքրքիր սիմվոլիկա կա, ու հետաքրքիր անալոգիաներ Մ.Թ. սկզբի զանազան կրոնական ու ոչ միայն մտքի դպրոցների հետ: Բայց քանի որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կույր հավատը գերադասումա բարդ իդեաներին, ապա և քրիստոնյաների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը դրա մասին ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունի:




> Բայց, մեկ ա, էս ձուկն ավելի լավն ա:


Էլի մի քանի հատ

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Վաղ քրիստոնյաները սիրում էին արևի աստվածների հետ կապված սիմվոլիկան հարևան կրոններից փոխառել:


Իմ իմանալով` ամենաշատը եգիպտացիներից են փոխառել: 




> Էլի մի քանի հատ


Մի 2 հատ էլ դնեմ:  :Unsure:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Leo Negri (21.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Հետաքրքիրա, քանի քրիստոնյա գիտի, որ վաղ քրիստոնյաները խաչի փոխարեն ձուկ էին պաշտում?


Ձուկը երբեք չի պաշտվել քրիստոնեության մեջ: Կեղծ լուրեր մի տարածեք

Քրիստոնեության վաղ շրջանում քրսիստոնյաները հալածվում էին և ստիպված էին գաղտնի պահել իրենց հավատը: Եվ ձկան սինվոլը ծառայում էր որպես  գաղտնի միջոց այլ քիրստոնյաների հայտնաբերելու, ճանաչելու համար:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ձեր տեղադրած հրաշագործության նկարներին. կարող եք կոնկրետ ասել, թե դրանք ինչ աղբյուրներից են:

----------

wem (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ոչխարների խումբը կլինեն արդար և բարի կյանքով ապրած մարդիկ իսկ այծերի խումբը՝ հակառակը: Դրաանից հետո այծերի խումբը պետք է դատապարտվեն դատաստանի իսկ ոչխարների խումբը կարժանանա հավիտենական կյանքի:
> Այնպես որ եթե դու ապրում ես արդար և բարի, ոչ մեկին վատություն չես սիրում անել, *դրա հետ մեկտեղ աստծուց վախ ունես, ապա չես ընկնի դժոխք*





> կյանքումս չեմ լսել քրիստոնեության մասին





> Առանց հավատքի աստծուն չես կարող մոտենաս կամ հաճոյ լինես, և ով որ ուզում է Աստծուն ճանաչի պետք է հավատա որ նա կա, քանի որ Աստված ՀՈԳԻ է:





> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ դու պիտի տանջվես դժոխքում, այն էլ հավերժ


Դե փաստորեն էդպեսա դուրս գալիս, որ եթե ես չեմ լսել Հիսուսի մասին ու առհասարակ աստծո ուրեմն ես այծ եմ՝ ինձ անչափ շատ սիրող աստծո համար :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իմ իմանալով` ամենաշատը եգիպտացիներից են փոխառել:


Իրականում հռոմեացիներից, ու արեալում տարածված արևելյան կրոններից /ահագին բան փոխառվելա օրինակ միթրաիզմից/: Եգիպտացիներից էդքան էլ շատ բան չեն վերցրել` շատը իկոնոգրաֆիա ու նման արտաքին բաներ:
Այդպես` պոնտիֆիկոս /լատ.` pontifex/ տիտղոսը վերաբերվելա հռոմեական Յուպիտերի քուրմերի կոլլեգիային: Թե ինչույա հռոմի պապը կոչվում իրեն չպատկանող հեթանոսական տիտղոսով, կարելիա մենակ կռահել:

----------

kyahi (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ձուկը երբեք չի պաշտվել քրիստոնեության մեջ: Կեղծ լուրեր մի տարածեք


Տերտուլիանոս, 2րդ դարի խոշոռագույն քրիստոնյա տեոլոգ` / http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B8%D0%B0%D0%BD /

*"Մենք փոքրիկ ձկնիկներ ենք, որոնց ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս մեր Ձուկը, մենք գտնվում ենք ջրի մեջ, ու կարող ենք փրկվել միայն ջրի մեջ գտնվելով":*

Ինանա, ինձ չի թվում, որ դուք Տերտուլիանոսից լավ եք ծանոթ քրիստոնեական դոկտրինաներին ու սիմվոլներին:

(ի դեպ, ինքը իր "Քրիստոսի Մարմնի Մասին" գործում շատ լավ սահմանեց քրիսոնեական հավատի էությունը - Credo quia absurdum /հավատում եմ, քանի որ անհեթեթ է/)




> Քրիստոնեության վաղ շրջանում քրսիստոնյաները հալածվում էին և ստիպված էին գաղտնի պահել իրենց հավատը: Եվ ձկան սինվոլը ծառայում էր որպես գաղտնի միջոց այլ քիրստոնյաների հայտնաբերելու, ճանաչելու համար:


Հալածողները քաջատեղյակ էին ձկան սիմվոլիկայի նշանակությանը, իրան որպես գաղտնի միջոց օգտագործելը ալոգիկ էր: 




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ձեր տեղադրած հրաշագործության նկարներին. կարող եք կոնկրետ ասել, թե դրանք ինչ աղբյուրներից են:


Հռոմեական քրիստոնեական կատակոմբներ, օր. Ղազարոսի կենդանացման պատկերումներից մեկը 3րդ դարումա քանդակվել,  St. Callisto Chapel-ի կատակոմբներումա: 
Առաջարկում եմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել սեփական կրոնի պատմությունը ու սիմվոլիկան:

----------

Amaru (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Տերտուլիանոս, 2րդ դարի խոշոռագույն քրիստոնյա տեոլոգ` / http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B8%D0%B0%D0%BD /
> 
> *"Մենք փոքրիկ ձկնիկներ ենք, որոնց ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս մեր Ձուկը, մենք գտնվում ենք ջրի մեջ, ու կարող ենք փրկվել միայն ջրի մեջ գտնվելով":*


Սա ընդամենը փոխաբերական իմաստով գործածված նախադասություն է, որը ոչնչով չի ապացուցում այն, որ ձուկը պաշտվել է քրիստոնյաների կողմից:
Քրիստոնեության  մեջ ընդունված է ասել, որ <Հավատացյալները գառներ են, իսկ Քրիստոս նրանց հովիվն  է>, սակայն ասվածից չի հետևում որ հովիվը, կամ գառը քրիստոնեության մեջ պաշտվել են, կամ պաշտվում են: Ուշադիր  եղեք ձեր հետևություններում  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:39 ----------




> (ի դեպ, ինքը իր "Քրիստոսի Մարմնի Մասին" գործում շատ լավ սահմանեց քրիսոնեական հավատի էությունը - Credo quia absurdum /հավատում եմ, քանի որ անհեթեթ է/)


Այս արտահայտությունը ընդհանրապես վերաբերվում է, բոլոր կրոններին,  հավատին, քանի որ այն, ինչ բանականությամբ չի կարելի ապացուցել ուրեմն անհեթեթ է: Հավատի ամբողջ իմաստն ու ուժն էլ կայանում է նրանում, որ վստահում ես մի բանի ճշմարտացիությանը, որը չի կարելի բանականությամբ մեկնաբանել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:44 ----------




> Հալածողները քաջատեղյակ էին ձկան սիմվոլիկայի նշանակությանը, իրան որպես գաղտնի միջոց օգտագործելը ալոգիկ էր:


Քանի որ չհասկացաք դրա լոգիկան ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:

Հավատացյալը իհարկե գիտեր ձկան սիմվոլիկ նշանակությունը, և այն նկարելով ավազին, կամ մի այլ կերպ, անծանոթ, սակայն հավատացյալ մարդուն հասկացնում էր, որ ինքն էլ է քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ներկա  անհավատները, չէն հասկանում, այդ նշանի բուն իմաստը և չէին կարող հալածել նրանց:
Կարդացեք Հենրիկ Սենկևիչի <Յո երթասը>, ավելի լավ կհասկանաք ասվածը:


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում * իմ կրոնի* վերաբերյալ իմ գիտելիքներին, կասեմ. <Ինձ  կրոնի մեջ գերազանցապես հետաքրքրում են այնտեղ առկա գաղափարները, մտքերը>, իսկ սինվոլիկան երկրորդական է:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Սա ընդամենը փոխաբերական իմաստով գործածված նախադասություն է, որը ոչնչով չի ապացուցում այն, որ ձուկը պաշտվել է քրիստոնյաների կողմից:


Ձուկը գործածվելա մոտավորապես նույն բաների համար, ինչի համար խաչը, օրինակ գերեզմանաքարերին: Քրիստոնյան չի պաշտում խաչի փայտը, ինքը պաշտումա էն, ինչ խաչը խորհրդանշումա: Նույնը վերաբերվումա ձկանը` քրիստոնյաները չէին պաշտում կոնկրետ ձկներին, իրանք պաշտում էին ու հետևում Ձկանը:




> Քրիստոնեության մեջ ընդունված է ասել, որ <Հավատացյալները գառներ են, իսկ Քրիստոս նրանց հովիվն է>,


Հովիվները հաճախ գառներից խորոված են սարքում, ի դեպ: Իհարկե, հովիվին ձեռնտու է բարի երևալ, որ գառները չփախնեն:






> Այս արտահայտությունը ընդհանրապես վերաբերվում է, բոլոր կրոններին, հավատին, քանի որ այն, ինչ բանականությամբ չի կարելի ապացուցել ուրեմն անհեթեթ է: Հավատի ամբողջ իմատն ու ուժն էլ կայանում է նրանում, որ վստահում ես մի բանի ճշմարտացիությանը, որը չի կարելի բանականությամբ մեկնաբանել:


Իսկ այ Բուդդան սովորեցնում էր աշակերներին իրեն չհավատալ, կասկածել, ու իր ասվածի ճշտությունը ստուգել սեփական փորձով: Հետևաբար ասվածը բոլոր կրոններին վերաբերվել չի կարող: 
Իսկ դե կույր հավատը ոչ իմաստ, ոչ էլ ուժ չունի:




> Քանի որ չհասկացաք դրա լոգիկան ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:


Ձեր ասվածում լոգիկա չկա, ինչը օրինաչափա:




> Հավատացյալը իհարկե գիտեր ձկան սիմվոլիկ նշանակությունը, և այն նկարելով ավազին, կամ մի այլ կերպ, անծանոթ, սակայն հավատացյալ մարդուն հասկացնում էր, որ ինքն էլ է քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ներկա անհավատները, չէն հասկանում, այդ նշանի բուն իմաստը և չէին կարող հալածել նրանց:


Կրկնեմ, անհավատները քաջ տեղյակ էին ձկան սիմվոլիկայի մասին, այն առանձնապես չէր թաքցվում: Տերտուլիանոսը բացահայտ գրում է ձկան մասին, ու ինքը հավանաբար միակը չէ: Բացի դրանից, միշտ էլ նոր հավատացյալներ են ընդունվել անհավատների շարքից, ում նույնպես հայտնվելա ձկան իմաստը: Նաև ձկան "գաղտնի" նշանը օգտագործվելա գերեզմանաքարերի վրա` երևի էդ իրան ավելի գաղտնիյա դարձրել:
Իսկ դե անծանոթ հավատացյալ մարդը, պրովոկատոր լինելու դեպքում, ձուկը տեսնելուն պես հանձնում էր իշխանություններին ողջ քրիստոնեական համայնքին: Գաղտնի նշաններ գործածելու կարևորագույն պայմանա իրանց մեթոդիկ փոխելը, հետևաբար ձուկը գաղտնի նշան լինել չէր կարող:

Նկարի վրա պատկերվածա հույժ գաղտնի ձուկը: Պրոբլեմն էնա, որ ինքը ոչ գաղտնի գերեզմանաքարա, բայց դե եկեք բոլորս հավատանք, որ գերեզմանաքարնելա գաղտնի







> Կարդացեք Հենրիկ Սենկևիչի <Յո երթասը>, ավելի լավ կհասկանաք ասվածը:


Կարդացել եմ: Անվիճելի գեղարվեստական արժեք ունեցող 19րդ դարի այս գեղարվեստական  գիրքը գիտական պատմական աշխատություն չի, ու չի կարող լուրջ փաստարկ համարվել որևէ պատմական վիճաբանության ժամանակ: 




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում իմ կրոնի վերաբերյալ իմ գիտելիքներին, կասեմ. <Ինձ կրոնի մեջ գերազանցապես հետաքրքրում են այնտեղ առկա գաղափարները, մտքերը>, իսկ սինվոլիկան երկրորդական է:


Նաև ըստ երևույթի ձեր համար երկրորդական է նաև ձեր կրոնի պատմությունը ու եկեղեցու հայրերի աշխատությունները, ու վաղ քրիստոնյաների հավատալիքները, որոնց համար սիմվոլիկան /սիմվոլ բառը գրվում է մ-ով` խնդրում եմ ուղղումը չհամարել ագրեսիայի նշան/ կարևորագույն նշանակություն ուներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Թեմայի հետ անմիջական կապ ունեցող վիդեո  :Cray: 
Նույնիսկ անգլերեն ընդհանրապես չիմացողները կհասկանան իմաստը.

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ դու պիտի տանջվես դժոխքում, այն էլ հավերժ 
> *Հիսուսն ինքը ասաց որ աշխարհի վերջում, դատաստանի օրը մարդիկ պետք է բաժանվեն երկու խմբի՝ ոչխարներ և այծեր*: Ոչխարների խումբը կլինեն արդար և բարի կյանքով ապրած մարդիկ իսկ այծերի խումբը՝ հակառակը: *Դրաանից հետո այծերի խումբը պետք է դատապարտվեն դատաստանի իսկ ոչխարների խումբը կարժանանա հավիտենական կյանքի:*
> Այնպես որ եթե դու ապրում ես արդար և բարի, ոչ մեկին վատություն չես սիրում անել, դրա հետ մեկտեղ աստծուց վախ ունես, ապա չես ընկնի դժոխք 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:37 ----------
> 
> Գարդմանյան ջան պարզապես դրա հետ մեկտեղ դու պետք է հավատաս այն փաստին որ՝ Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը (այսինքն մեզ բոլորիս) որ իր միածին որդուն ուղարկեց որպիսի ով որ հավատա նրան չկորչի այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա(մահից հետո)


Ապեր, կարա՞մ ես իմ դատապաշտպանին հետս բերեմ… էդ տեսակի դատերի նկատմամբ ես մի քիչ թերահավատ եմ…

Բա եղա՞վ Արծիվ ջան, ուրեմն էսքան տանջվելուց հետո յա ոչխար ենք ըլնելու յա էլ այծ իմա կազյոլ… ու լավագույն դեպքում էլ հավերժ ոչխար ենք լինելու՞… ապեր դու թաքնված աթեիստ ես … էսի մարդկանց լրիվ հակառակն ա համոզելու…

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (21.07.2010), Skeptic (21.07.2010), VisTolog (21.07.2010)

----------


## Արէա

...ծիծաղում եք ոչխարներ ու այծեր արտահայտության վրա...  երգ երգոցի վրա էլ կծիծաղեք...

----------

Inana (21.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Lseq aranc AStvacashunch kardalu ASco vordu masin himar karciqner  chi kareli grel

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Lyre

<Ապեր, կարա՞մ ես իմ դատապաշտպանին հետս բերեմ… էդ տեսակի դատերի նկատմամբ ես մի քիչ թերահավատ եմ…
Բա եղա՞վ Արծիվ ջան, ուրեմն էսքան տանջվելուց հետո յա ոչխար ենք ըլնելու յա էլ այծ իմա կազյոլ… ու լավագույն դեպքում էլ հավերժ ոչխար ենք լինելու՞… ապեր դու թաքնված աթեիստ ես … էսի մարդկանց լրիվ հակառակն ա համոզելու…>

ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա էսքան գռեհիկ խոսքերը ինչի համար են, չեք հավատում մի հավատացեք, մեկա մի օր <Աստված տա որ էտ օրը լինի երկրի վրա որ ապաշխարելու համար ուշ չլինի> ձեր աչքով եք տեսնելու ու հավատալու: միթե մի գրամ վախ չկա ձեր սրտերում կամ հոգու խորքում որ ըսենց համարձակ եք խոսում, պետք չի, ձեր համար եմ ասում

----------

Inana (21.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Karox em asel VOr ERbeq AStvac chi viravorum mardun da mi ahavor sut e ev duq erbeq cheqel karda vor henc viravorakan grvac e vochxar bar@ : AStvac shaaaaaat sirec mez voch te mer mexqer@: Na chxnayec ir miacin vordun menq hima xnayum enq nuynisk 100 dram tal mek sovac taparakani: Bayc henc qo hamar AStvac havitenakan kyanqi lriv  hrashali prkutyun shnorhec : Hargir ayd zoh@ vor na arec qo hamar

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:40 ----------

Lseq ov im hrashali xelaci akumbciner: HIsusi masin uxxaki karciqner mi grareq aystex Na liovin 100tokosanoc mard e exel harur tokosanoc AStvac ev ASco vordi es nuynisk AStvacashnchic pasterov karox em apacucel: Exeq ushadir dzer artahaytutyunneri mej ev verjum Na kendani e nnnnnnnnnuynne aysor ev havityan : Tox AStvac dzez shat orhni

----------

Inana (21.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Lyre

Աստծո դեմ համարձակ խոսողներին խորհուրդ կտամ Աստվածաշնչից կարդան <<Գործք առաքելոցը>> ու տեսնեն տե ոնց ա Պողոսը ապաշխարել, ինքը Քրիստոսի հետևորդներին հալածում էր ու սպանում. բայց մի անգամ երբ քրիստոնյաներին սպանելու հրամանը ձեռքին գնւմ էր Դամասկոս ճանապարհին նրա շուրջբոլորը երկնքից լույս փայլատակեց ու Հիսուսը նրան հարցրեց թե ինչու է հալածում Իրեն: Պատմությունը երկար ա լավ կլիներ որ կարդաիք ու էտ օրվանից Պողոսը փոխվեց ու իրա ամբողջ կյանքում Հիսուսին ծառայեց, ավետարանը քարոզեց շատ երկրներում ու Հիսուսի անվան համար էլ նա մահացավ դաժանորեն, ինչ եք կարծում այդ փիլիսոփա մարդը խելագար էր? Նա ռեալ հանդիպում ունեցավ Հիսուսի հետ: Էս փաստը գրված ա նաև շատ պատմական գործերում: Օքսֆորդի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր Լորդ Լիթլտոնը գրում է <<ՈՒշադիր հետազոտողի համար լոկ Պողոսի դարձն ու առաքելական ծառայությունը բավարար ապացույց են այն բանի, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսսը կենդանի է ու հարություն է արել մեռելներից>>

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), wem (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

AStvac orhni dzez : Ayo havataceq vorovhetev real na ka ev shat hrashqner eli Qristosn anum e boblris kyanqerum

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Աստված կօրհնի քեզ, LImo, եթե կարդաս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը ու հասկանաս, որ այստեղ տրանսլիտով գրառումներն արգելվում են:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Chuk jan KDWIN s pchacel a minchev eguc ksarqem hima neir : es amboxj kyanq s em orhnvac

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk jan KDWIN s pchacel a minchev eguc ksarqem hima neir : es amboxj kyanq s em orhnvac


Չեմ ների, բոլոր գրառումներդ կջնջեմ: Եթե KDWIN-դ փչացած է, նշիր կայքի վերևի «Միացնել հայերենը» վանդակը, կողքի դաշտից ընտրիր ստեղնաշարի դասավորությունն ու գրիր հայերեն, հակառակ դեպքում կստուգենք, թե այդ օրհնված լինելդ ինչպես է քեզ պաշտպանում մեր տուգանքներից:

----------

VisTolog (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> > ձեր աչքով եք տեսնելու ու հավատալու:


Անա

----------


## վրեժ62

Հարգելիներ,  աստվածաշունչը   երբ որ  ուշադիր  կարդաք  կնկատեք, որ   դժոխքը  դա  զուտ  գերեզմանն  է,  իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  Աստծուն՝   Նա  երբեք  վախացնելով  կամ  ստիպողաբար  չի  բերում  իրեն, այլ    խնդրելով  ու  սիրող  հոր  նման՝  խրատելով  ու  բացատրելով:

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), LImo (22.07.2010), wem (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հարգելիներ, աստվածաշունչը երբ որ ուշադիր կարդաք կնկատեք, որ դժոխքը դա զուտ գերեզմանն է,


Հին հրեական պատկերացումները հանդերձյալ կյանքի մասին քիչմ փոխվեցին, երբ հեբրայական շեոլ /գերեզման/ բառը թարգմանեցին որպես հադես: Հետո էլ շատ հարմար դառավ հավատացյալներին վախացնել վատ պահելու դեպքում սպասվող տանջանքներով, ու քրիստոնեական դժոխքը ստացավ մեզ բոլորիս ծանոթ տեսքը:
Նույնը, ի դեպ, տեղի ունեցավ Սատանայի կերպարի հետ, որը հրեական աստծո դատախազի պաշտոնը փոխեց քրիստոնեական աստծո թշնամու  ու դժոխքի գործակատարի պաշտոնին:




> իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստծուն՝ Նա երբեք վախացնելով կամ ստիպողաբար չի բերում իրեն, այլ խնդրելով ու սիրող հոր նման՝ խրատելով ու բացատրելով:


Օրինակ Հայտնությունում: Շատ սիրալիր, բարի, խրատող ու բացատրող գիրքա: 

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐՆԵՐԻՆ` խնդրում եմ ջնջել վերևի գրառումս: Խմբագրելուց տեքստը կորելա, իսկ խմբագրելու ժամանակը սպառվել:*

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ ների, բոլոր գրառումներդ կջնջեմ: Եթե KDWIN-դ փչացած է, նշիր կայքի վերևի «Միացնել հայերենը» վանդակը, կողքի դաշտից ընտրիր ստեղնաշարի դասավորությունն ու գրիր հայերեն, հակառակ դեպքում կստուգենք, թե այդ օրհնված լինելդ ինչպես է քեզ պաշտպանում մեր տուգանքներից:


*աստծու սիրուն* Չուկ ջան … մի տւգանի

----------


## Skeptic

> Lseq aranc AStvacashunch kardalu ASco vordu masin himar karciqner  chi kareli grel


Իսկ ֆորումի կանոնների համաձայն` տրանսլիտով գրել չի կարելի:  :Wink: 
Իմիջիայլոց, Քրիստոսի մահվան ու հարության հետ կապված մի քանի հետաքրքիր нестыковочка-ներ.
*1. Ո՞վ եկավ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի մոտ.*
1. Երկու Մարիամները /Մատթ. 28:11/,
2. Երկու Մարիամներն ու Սաղոմեն /Մարկ. 16:1/,
3. Մի քանի կանայք /Ղուկ. 24:10/,
4. Միայն Մարիամը /Հովհ. 20:1/:
*2. Ի՞նչ տեսան եկողները.*
1. Երկրաշարժ: Հրեշտակը մի կողմ է գլորում քարը /Մատթ. 28:2-4/,
2. Քարն արդեն գլորված է, և մի պատանի հրեշտակ է նստած /Մարկ. 16:4/,
3. Քարն արդեն գլորված է, և երկու պատանի հրեշտակներ են նստած /Ղուկ. 24:4/,
4. Քարը գլորված է: Ոչ ոք չկա, ոչ մի բան չեն տեսնում /Հովհ. 20:1-2/:
*.3 Որո՞նք էին կանանց ասված առաջին խոսքերը.*
1. Քարը գլորող հրեշտակը. «Քրիստոս հարություն առավ. թող առաքյալները գնան Գալիլեա» /Մատթ. 28:5-7/,
2. Մի պատանի. «Քրիստոս հարություն առավ. թող առաքյալները գնան Գալիլեա» /Մարկ. 16:6-7/,
3. Երկու այր հայտնում են Քրիստոսի հարության լուրը /Ղուկ. 24:6-7/,
4. Քրիստոսը` Մարիամին. «Ինչու՞ ես լաց լինում» /Հովհ. 20:13/:
*4. Դրանից հետո ի՞նչ արեցին կանայք.*
1. Գնացին և հանդիպեցին Հիսուսին /Մատթ. 28 : 8/,
2. Հիսուսին չտեսան, առաքյալներին չասացին /Մարկ. 16 : 8/,
3. Մարիամն առաքյալներին հայտնեց հարության մասին /Ղուկ. 24:9/,
4. Մարիամը խոսեց Հիսուսի հետ /Հովհ. 20:14/,
*5. Հարություն առած Քրիստոսն ո՞ւմ հետ առաջինը խոսեց.*
1. Երկու Մարիամների /Մատթ. 28:9-10/,
2. Միայն Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու հետ /Մարկ.16:9/,
3. Երկու աշակերտների հետ` Էմաուսի ճանապարհին /Ղուկ. 24:13-35/,
4. Միայն Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու հետ /Հովհ. 20:14-17/,
*6. Ի՞նչ պատվիրեց հարություն առած Հիսուսը առաքյալներին.*
1. Գնացեք Գալիլեա, ես այնտեղ ձեզ եմ սպասում (ինձ այտեղ սպասեցեք) /Մատթ. 28:10, Մարկ. 16:7/,
2. Կանայք առաքյալներին ոչինչ չհայտնեցին /Մարկ. 16 : 8/,
3. Մնացեք Երուսաղեմում և սպասեք «վերին ուժին» /Ղուկ. 24:4/,
*7. Իր քանի՞ առաքյալներին երևաց Քրիստոսն առաջին անգամ.*
1. 11-ին (Հուդան արդեն մահացած էր) /Ղուկ. 24:33-36/,
2. 10-ին (չկային Հուդան ու Թովմասը) /Հովհ. 20:24-26/,
3. Սկզբից Պետրոսին, հետո բոլոր 12-ին /1 Կորնթ. 5:15/,
*8. Որտե՞ղ առաքյալներն առաջին անգամ տեսան հարություն առած Քրիստոսին.*
1. Գալիլեայում /Մատթ. 28:10, 16-20/,
2. Երուսաղեմում /Մարկոս, Ղուկաս, Հովհաննես/,
*9. Ե՞րբ Քրիստոսը համբարձվեց երկինք.*
1. 8 օրից (առաքյալները Երուսաղեմից հասան Գալիլեա) /Մատթ. 28:16-20/,
2. Իր հարության օրը /Ղուկ. 24:13, 33, 36, 50/,
3. Երկարատև, անորոշ ժամանակ /Հովհ. 21 գլ./,
4. Հարություն առնելուց 40 օր անց /Գործք 1:3/,
*10. Ո՞րտեղից Քրիստոսը համբարձվեց երկինք.*
1. Գալիլեայում գտնվող սարից /Մատթ. 28:16-18/,
2. Երուսաղեմում, սեղանից /Մարկ. 16:14, 19/,
3. Երուսաղեմից քիչ հեռու գտնվող Բեթանիայից /24:50-53/:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> > ձեր աչքով եք տեսնելու ու հավատալու:


Անաստվածությունը աստվածների բացակայությունը չէ, այլ այն վիճակն է, որում միևնույն է, կան աստվածներ թե ոչ: - Հեյդեգգեր

Իմ համար միևնույն է, 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած հրեան աստված է թե ոչ: Դա որևէ կերպ չի փոխի թե իմ նպատակները, թե ցանկությունները, և թե կրոնափիլիսոփայական հայացնքերը:




> միթե մի գրամ վախ չկա ձեր սրտերում կամ հոգու խորքում որ ըսենց համարձակ եք խոսում, պետք չի, ձեր համար եմ ասում


Բացարձակապես չկա: Ես սովորություն չունեմ սպառնալիքներից վախենալու:
Դժոխքը ով գիտի լավ տեղա, որ կրոն հորինած տղերքը տենց զոռ են տվել, որ բացի իրանցից այնտեղ մարդ չհայտնվի: - Ալ Կապոնե




> Աստծո դեմ համարձակ խոսողներին խորհուրդ կտամ Աստվածաշնչից կարդան <<Գործք առաքելոցը>>


Զարմանալի բանա, թե ոնց են քրիստոնյաները հաճախ անհիմն կարծում, որ իրենց աստծուն չընդուղները բնականաբար չեն կարդացել նաև իրենց սուրբ գիրքը: 




> ինչ եք կարծում այդ փիլիսոփա մարդը խելագար էր?


Բացառված չի: Նույնիսկ ամենախելացի մարդիկ են ինչինչ պատճառներով մերթընդմերթ կրոնական ֆանատիկ դառնում:




> Նա ռեալ հանդիպում ունեցավ Հիսուսի հետ:


Դա անհերքելի փաստ է, քանի որ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Դե իհարկե:




> Էս փաստը գրված ա նաև շատ պատմական գործերում:


Խնդրում եմ գոնե մեկ պատմական գործի անուն ասա, որի հեղինակը քրիստոնյա չլինի:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելիներ,  աստվածաշունչը   երբ որ  ուշադիր  կարդաք  կնկատեք, որ  * դժոխքը  դա  զուտ  գերեզմանն  է,*  իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  Աստծուն՝   Նա  երբեք  վախացնելով  կամ  ստիպողաբար  չի  բերում  իրեն, այլ    խնդրելով  ու  սիրող  հոր  նման՝  խրատելով  ու  բացատրելով:


ապեր ուրեմն մենակ դժոխք կա… միչև էսօր բոլոր մեռածները գերեզման են գնացել

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Լսեք Հիսուսի մասին զգույշ խոսեք եվ հետո ձեր մասնագիտություններին կուզեի անդրադարնալ … Նա մի ամբողջ երկրագնդի կըանք ե փրկել իսկ դուք ինչ եք արել հն՞

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:21 ----------

Տեսնեմ Հիմա ինչես ասելու Չուկ դու շաաաաաաատ վատես տրամադրված հա՞ լավ զատո ես քեզ կներեմ Թող ԱՍտված քեզ շաաաաաատ օրհնի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:24 ----------

Ինչ ՀԻանալի ե Լինել Աստծո զավակ եվ գիտակցել որ նա մեր սիրող Հայրն է

----------

wem (24.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լսեք Հիսուսի մասին զգույշ խոսեք եվ հետո ձեր մասնագիտություններին կուզեի անդրադարնալ … Նա մի ամբողջ երկրագնդի կըանք ե փրկել իսկ դուք ինչ եք արել հն՞


ես մասնագիտությամբ սատանա եմ… չար գործեր եմ անում ու ինչ որ չեմ հիշում որ մեկն ումեկը փրկած լինի երկիրը… ընդհակառակը ինչ չարագործություն ասես արել եմ, հերիք չի ոչ մի բան չի արել, հլա մի հատ էլ իմ արածը իրան ա վերագրել մթոմ պատժում ա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:26 ----------




> Լսեք Հիսուսի մասին զգույշ խոսեք եվ հետո ձեր մասնագիտություններին կուզեի անդրադարնալ … Նա մի ամբողջ երկրագնդի կըանք ե փրկել իսկ դուք ինչ եք արել հն՞
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:21 ----------
> 
> Տեսնեմ Հիմա ինչես ասելու Չուկ դու շաաաաաաատ վատես տրամադրված հա՞ լավ զատո ես քեզ կներեմ Թող ԱՍտված քեզ շաաաաաատ օրհնի
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:24 ----------
> 
> *Ինչ ՀԻանալի ե Լինել Աստծո զավակ եվ գիտակցել որ նա մեր սիրող Հայրն է*


Ապեր, պապայիդ ասա թող մի քիչ ակտիվ լինի, մարդիկ արդեն ստեղ կարծում են որ ինքը չկա

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Ինչքան ուրախ եմ որ հետաքրքիր հարցեր տվեցիք … ԴԵ ես այսպես կպատասխանե մ ԱՍտվածաշնչում դեռ ոչ մի բան հենց այնպես գրված չե… 4ավետարաններում ել գրվաշ են ՀԻսուսի մասին տարբեր նպատակներով … ԱՍեմ որ հենց ինքԹ ԱՍտվածաշունչը փրկության մի բարի լուր է ու երբեք կեղծիք չես գտնի… Մարդկանց մի խումբ այն կարող ե փոխել բայց հենց ԱՍտված ինքը ասեց , որ անիծյալ ե այն մարդը որ օրենքից մի նիշ անգամ կպակասեցնի ու կավելացնի… Կարդացեք Աստվածաշունչն ամբողջությամբ եվ ամեն բան պարզ կլինի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:30 ----------

Հիսուսի անունով դու պարտված ես սատանա ու երբեք ու երբեք քո սուտը չի խանգարի մարդկանց ճանաչել Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն… Ամեն

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:32 ----------

Մենակ դժոխք չկա կա նաև փրկության ճանապարհ այն տանում ե դեպի հավիտենական կյանք դեպի Դրախտ

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ......................................
> 
> Հիսուսի անունով դու *պարտված ես* սատանա ու երբեք ու երբեք քո սուտը չի խանգարի մարդկանց ճանաչել Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն… Ամեն
> 
> ...........................


հա՞ որ… հիմա էս քո ասածն անծք ա՞ թե աղոթք… թե դու էլ խաբար չես… 

ապեր ես եմ հաղթել, որովհետև ես էսօր խոսում եմ հետդ, իսկ աստծուն լսելո համար, պտի ականջդ դնես սրա գլխին էս գիրքը կարդաս էս քահանայի ձեռը պաչես տո չգիտեմ էսքան փող տաս… իսկ ես ոչինչ չեմ ուզում

----------


## tikopx

> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:30 ----------
> 
> Մենակ դժոխք չկա կա նաև փրկության ճանապարհ այն տանում ե դեպի հավիտենական կյանք դեպի Դրախտ


 Եթե ես բառերը աստվածաշնչից են, ուրեմն հարկավորա կարդալ,ես չեմ կարդացել`  ճիշտն եմ ասում,բայց ինչ թվումա պետքա կարդալ

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ մարդկանց խումբ լինելույա? Որ ոչ ոչխար լինի, ոչ այծ?
> Զարմանալիյա, թե ոնցա իրա հետնորդներին այդչափ սիրող աստված իրանց համեմատում ոչխարների հետ:
> Անալոգիայի ողջ սարկազմը ըմբռնելու համար առաջարկում եմ գնալ ու տեսնել, թե ինչ են սովորաբար հովիվները անում իրանց ոչխարների հետ:


Կներես բայց դու կամ չես հասկանում կամ էլ իրոք քեզ դրել ես չհասկացողի տեղ  :LOL: 
Դա փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասված իսկ քո բերած փիլիսոփայական օրինակները պահի քեզ և քո նման մտածողների համար է  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:44 ----------




> Դե փաստորեն էդպեսա դուրս գալիս, որ եթե ես չեմ լսել Հիսուսի մասին ու առհասարակ աստծո ուրեմն ես այծ եմ՝ ինձ անչափ շատ սիրող աստծո համար


Էտ արդեն դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս՝ այծ ես թե ոչխար  :LOL: 
Հարցը տրված էր Գարդմանյանի կողմից թե առանց հավատքի Աստծուն հաճելի է կամ կարելի է մոտենալ, դե ես էլ բացատրեցի որ Հիսուսը ասել է որ աշխարհի վերջում մարդիկ պետք է դատվեն համեմատ իրենց գործերի և դրա օրինակը ես բերեցի ըստ աստվածաշնչի բերված փոխաբերական իմաստով, բայց ձեզանից շատերը փորձում են ինչքան հնարավոր է ծաղրել աստծո խոսքը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:53 ----------




> Ապեր, կարա՞մ ես իմ դատապաշտպանին հետս բերեմ… էդ տեսակի դատերի նկատմամբ ես մի քիչ թերահավատ եմ…
> 
> Բա եղա՞վ Արծիվ ջան, ուրեմն էսքան տանջվելուց հետո յա ոչխար ենք ըլնելու յա էլ այծ իմա կազյոլ… ու լավագույն դեպքում էլ հավերժ ոչխար ենք լինելու՞… ապեր դու թաքնված աթեիստ ես … էսի մարդկանց լրիվ հակառակն ա համոզելու…


Հակառակ քեզ ես քեզանից ավելի լավ աստվածապաշտ եմ իսկ դու երևի աթեիստների պապան ես  :Wink:  այնպես որ մի վռազի կգա էտ օրը դու քո լոյերին կտանես հետտ թող քո մեղքերը փորձի քավել քո փոխարեն, հետո դա արդեն դու գիտես թե ինչ ես ուզում հավերժ լինել այծ կամ ոչխար   :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:02 ----------




> Աստված կօրհնի քեզ, LImo, եթե կարդաս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը ու հասկանաս, որ այստեղ տրանսլիտով գրառումներն արգելվում են:


Պարոն Չուկ իհարկե դու ճիշտ ես ակումբի կանոնադրության պահով բայց դե ավելի լավ է մարդ տրանսլիտով գրառումներ անի ու կարողանա հարգանք ցուցաբերել աստվածաշնչի և Քրիստոսի նկատմամբ քան թե իրան դնի լավ մարդու տեղ լինելով գռեհիկ աթեիստ ու բերանը շաղ տա առանց հասկանալու  :Hi:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Inana (22.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Էտ արդեն դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս՝ այծ ես թե ոչխար


Ի տարբերություն աստծո խոսքին հավատացողներին ու ըստ այդմ շարժվողներին ես ինձ ապագայում չեմ տեսնում այդ կենդանիներից որևէ մեկի դերում, իսկ քանի որ դու դրան հավատում ես, ուրեմն դու քո տեղը որոշի՝ այծ ես թե ոչխար, ես մարդ եմ ու կմնամ մարդ, եթե նույնիսկ լինի հետմահու բաշխում / կարծում եմ աստված դա թույլ չի տա :LOL:  /




> Հարցը տրված էր Գարդմանյանի կողմից թե առանց հավատքի Աստծուն հաճելի է կամ կարելի է մոտենալ, դե ես էլ բացատրեցի որ Հիսուսը ասել է որ աշխարհի վերջում մարդիկ պետք է *դատվեն* համեմատ իրենց գործերի


Տեսնում ես դատվում ենք, կարծում եմ անմեղ մարդուն չեն դատում, բացի այդ եթե կա կյանք ու մենք ապրում ենք ու եթե նա մեզ տվել է թմրանյութ, խմիչք, մարդ սպանելու հնարավորությսւն, մեր հավատքը ընտրելու հնարավորություն, ասելա թե բանականություն, է բա ինչի՞ ա հետո մեզ դատում, եթե ինքը բոլորին սիրում ա, պիտի ներել իմանա, բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ ինքը վերցնում ա նրանց ովքեր իրեն պետք են, դե որ ամենազորա թող մեզ նենց կյանք տա, որ մենք՝ ոչխարներս /* փոխաբերական իմաստով*/, հավասար իրավունքներով դատվենք ու բոլորով գնանք դրախտ՝ ուրախ ու երջանիկ: Բայց տենց չի, ստացվումա, որ ինքը մեզ չի սիրում, ասելա թե մենք՝ անհավատներս այծ ենք/* փոխաբերական իմաստով*/ , ախր ինքը պետք իմանա, որ մենք գտնվում ենք սատանայի ազդեցության տակ, ինչի՞ մեզ չի օգնում :Think:  երևի մեզ չի սիրում :Sad: 




> դրա օրինակը ես բերեցի ըստ աստվածաշնչի բերված փոխաբերական իմաստով,


Տես դու ասում ես փոխաբերական, բայց ինչի օրինակ Հիսուսը հովիվ չի կանգնել առյուծներին ու արջերին, դե հասկանում եմ հովիվը ոչխարներինա կանգնում, բայց ինքը ամենակարողա կարար և էդպես խոսքը տաներ առաջ…  :LOL:  /թե օրինակը ինչի եմ էս կենդանիների վրա բերել հասկացողները հասկացան :LOL:  / Ի դեպ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դա փոխաբերականա, բայց մոլի հավատացյալները կարծում եմ չեն հասկանում ու ամեն մի բառ ընդունում են իբրև իրականություն ու համոզված եմ, որ շատերը իրենց հետմահու կյանքը տեսնում են սիրուն զանգակներով ոչխարների դերերում, դե կարծում եմ սովոր են, իրական կյանքում ոչնչով դրանից չեն տարբերվում:




> բայց ինչ անեմ որ ձեզանից շատերը չեն ուզում հասկանալ դա և ավելին փորձում են ինչքան հնարավոր է ծաղրել աստծո խոսքը:


Եսի՞մ, մի բան արա :Sad:  թե չէ մենք մեր կյանքը խորտակում ենք ու վտանգ կա, որ կայրվենք դժոխքի խորխորատներում :Cray:

----------

Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....................................
> 
> 
> Հակառակ քեզ ես քեզանից ավելի լավ աստվածապաշտ եմ իսկ դու երևի աթեիստների պապան ես  այնպես որ մի վռազի կգա էտ օրը դու քո լոյերին կտանես հետտ թող քո մեղքերը փորձի քավել քո փոխարեն, հետո դա արդեն դու գիտես թե ինչ ես ուզում հավերժ լինել այծ կամ ոչխար  
> 
> ......


peace

ես աթեիստ եմ ապեր…

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> ]Ի տարբերություն աստծո խոսքին հավատացողներին ու ըստ այդմ շարժվողներին ես ինձ ապագայում չեմ տեսնում այդ կենդանիներից որևէ մեկի դերում, իսկ քանի որ դու դրան հավատում ես, ուրեմն դու քո տեղը որոշի՝ այծ ես թե ոչխար, ես մարդ եմ ու կմնամ մարդ, եթե նույնիսկ լինի հետմահու բաշխում / կարծում եմ աստված դա թույլ չի տա:


Դե լավ սրտիտ մոտիկ մի ընդունիր ես քեզ չէի ուզում վիրավորել դու ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս  :Wink: 



> Տեսնում ես դատվում ենք, կարծում եմ անմեղ մարդուն չեն դատում, բացի այդ եթե կա կյանք ու մենք ապրում ենք ու եթե նա մեզ տվել է թմրանյութ, խմիչք, մարդ սպանելու հնարավորությսւն, մեր հավատքը ընտրելու հնարավորություն, ասելա թե բանականություն, է բա ինչի՞ ա հետո մեզ դատում, եթե ինքը բոլորին սիրում ա, պիտի ներել իմանա, բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ ինքը վերցնում ա նրանց ովքեր իրեն պետք են, դե որ ամենազորա թող մեզ նենց կյանք տա, որ մենք՝ ոչխարներս /* փոխաբերական իմաստով*/, հավասար իրավունքներով դատվենք ու բոլորով գնանք դրախտ՝ ուրախ ու երջանիկ: Բայց տենց չի, ստացվումա, որ ինքը մեզ չի սիրում, ասելա թե մենք՝ անհավատներս այծ ենք/* փոխաբերական իմաստով*/ , ախր ինքը պետք իմանա, որ մենք գտնվում ենք սատանայի ազդեցության տակ, ինչի՞ մեզ չի օգնում երևի մեզ չի սիրում


Միգուցե քո դատողությունները ճիշտ են բայց Աստված կրկին սիրում է ու շարունակում է սիրել քեզ և բոլորին, դեռ ավելին ասեմ նա չի ուզում որևէ մեկի կորուստը այլ ուզում է որ բոլորն էլ ապրեն հավիտյան: Փնտրիր ու դու կգտնես նրան Կյահի ջան:



> Տես դու ասում ես փոխաբերական, բայց ինչի օրինակ Հիսուսը հովիվ չի կանգնել առյուծներին ու արջերին, դե հասկանում եմ հովիվը ոչխարներինա կանգնում, բայց ինքը ամենակարողա կարար և էդպես խոսքը տաներ առաջ…  /թե օրինակը ինչի եմ էս կենդանիների վրա բերել հասկացողները հասկացան / Ի դեպ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դա փոխաբերականա, բայց մոլի հավատացյալները կարծում եմ չեն հասկանում ու ամեն մի բառ ընդունում են իբրև իրականություն ու համոզված եմ, որ շատերը իրենց հետմահու կյանքը տեսնում են սիրուն զանգակներով ոչխարների դերերում, դե կարծում եմ սովոր են, իրական կյանքում ոչնչով դրանից չեն տարբերվում:


Կյահի ջան լավ կարդա միտքս, Աստծու խոսքը մարդկանց համեմատում է ոչխարհների հետ (իհարկե նորից փոխաբերական իմաստով) քանի որ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի այսօրվա մարդկությունը մոլորված է և ոչխարներն էլ են այդպես քանի որ եթե նրանց վրա հովիվ չլինի ապա նրանք կկորեն: Եթե հովիվը չհսկի նրանց ու եթե նրանք փարախ վերադառնան առանց հովվի ապա նրանք կկորեն ու տեղ չեն հասնի: Իսկ առյուծներին ու արջերին արդեն դա պետք չէ  :Wink: 



> Եսի՞մ, մի բան արա թե չէ մենք մեր կյանքը խորտակում ենք ու վտանգ կա, որ կայրվենք դժոխքի խորխորատներում


Երբեք այդպես մի մտածի ու նայի դեպի առաջ, փորձիր ներել և սիրել մերձավորիտ, եղիր բարի ու միշտ կամեցող, պահիր ոսկե օրենքը՝ *արա այն ինչ կցանկանաս ուրիշը քեզ անի* և կգտնես փրկություն Կյահի ջան: :Smile: 
Հույսով եմ գոնե մի քիչ կարողացա թեթևացնել մտքերտ հարգելիս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:49 ----------




> peace
> 
> ես աթեիստ եմ ապեր…


Աստված քեզ հետ Մեֆ ջան, ամեն դեպքու ես քքեզ լավն եմ ցանկանում քանի որ դու հայ ես ինչպես և ես  :Smile: 
Նոր թեմա եմ որոշել բացել, *Արա այն ինչ կցանկանաս ուրիշը քեզ անի* վերնագրով, համեցեք քննարկելու միայն թե հարգելով իրար կարծիքները:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կներես բայց դու կամ չես հասկանում կամ էլ իրոք քեզ դրել ես չհասկացողի տեղ


Ես հասկանում եմ, որ Հիսուսը սեփական հետևորդներին թեկուզ և փոխաբերական, բայց համեմատումա ոչխարների հետ:
Հատուկ ուզում եմ նշել` դա Հիսուսի կարծիքնա, ոչ թե իմ: Ու անձամբ ես նման աստված ունենալ չեմ ուզում:




> Դա փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասված իսկ քո բերած փիլիսոփայական օրինակները պահի քեզ և քո նման մտածողների համար է


Ձայն բարբարո հանապատի...
Կյահին, ի դեպ, մի լավ օրինակ բերեց: Ինչու հենց ոչխարներ ու այծեր /որոնց իրոք Հիսուսի ապրած ժամանակներում հաճախ մորթում էին, հիմա էլ պակաս չեն մորթում/, ոչ թե որևէ ազնվական, ուժեղ, վայրի կենդանիներ, եթե տենց պետքա անպայման հետնորդներին կենդանու հետ համեմատել? Իսկ դե ոչխարի համար ինչ տարբերություն, իրան կուտեն մթության մեջ թե փարախ վերադառնալուց հետո?

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Դե լավ սրտիտ մոտիկ մի ընդունիր ես քեզ չէի ուզում վիրավորել դու ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս


Արծիվ ջան դու ինձ բնավ չես վիրավորել, վիրավորած կլինեիր, եթե ես լինեի քրիստոնյա ու հավատաի, որ թեկուզ փոխաբերական իմաստով ինձ համեմատում են ոչխարի կամ այլ ընտանի կենդանու տեղ: Սա իմ կարծիքնա ու հուսով եմ դու չես վիրավորվում :Wink: 




> *Միգուցե քո դատողությունները ճիշտ են*


Եթե իմ դատողությունները ճիշտ են ու դա ընդունում ես հենց հիմա պետք է դադարես հավատալ աստծո գոյությանը :Wink: 




> բայց Աստված կրկին սիրում է ու շարունակում է սիրել քեզ և բոլորին, դեռ ավելին ասեմ նա չի ուզում որևէ մեկի կորուստը այլ ուզում է որ բոլորն էլ ապրեն հավիտյան:


Հավիտյա՞ն, իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես, որ նա նման բանա ուզում, եթե այդքան ուզում ա, ինչի՞ չի դադարեցնում տերորները, ինչի՞ վերջ չի տալիս մարդասպանների կյանքը, ինչի՞ չի սատկացնում կանանց բռնաբարողներին, ինչի՞ ա ինքը սիրում անարդար կյանքը, միթե գիտի խախա, իսկ միգուցե մենք իր գրած ծրագիրն ենք ու ինքը զվարճանում ա, ասածս էնա, որ եթե ինքը աստվածա ու ամենակարող թող մեր կյանքը երկրի վրա ևս լինի հրաշալի, ինչպես այսպես ասած դրախտում: Միթե չես նկատում, որ էդ հեքիաթները հորինել են մարդկանց հսկողության տակ պահելու համար:




> Փնտրիր ու դու կգտնես նրան Կյահի ջան:


Իմ մեջ ես գտել եմ իմ ԵՍ-ին այլ բան այնտեղ լինել չի կարող, հակառակ դեպքում ես կմտահոգվեի իմ հոգեկան վիճակի համար:




> Կյահի ջան լավ կարդա միտքս,


Ցավոք լավ եմ կարդում, իսկ դու իմը կարդա ու փորձի հասկանալ :Smile: 




> Աստծու խոսքը մարդկանց համեմատում է ոչխարհների հետ (իհարկե նորից փոխաբերական իմաստով) քանի որ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի այսօրվա մարդկությունը մոլորված է և ոչխարներն էլ են այդպես քանի որ եթե նրանց վրա հովիվ չլինի ապա նրանք կկորեն: Եթե հովիվը չհսկի նրանց ու եթե նրանք փարախ վերադառնան առանց հովվի ապա նրանք կկորեն ու տեղ չեն հասնի:


Նեա, ստացվումա, որ աստված սիրումա իշխել անլեզու ու գլուխը կախ մարդկանց, ասելա թե ինքը իրավունքները ոտնահարումա, եթե տնօրենը իր աշխաըողներին ասեր "դուք ոչխարներ եք և ես ձեր հովիվն եմ ու դուք ինձ պետքա պաշտեք, որովհետև ես հանուն ձեզ ամեն օր նստում եմ այս չոր աթոռի վրա ու առանց ինձ դուք կկորեք ու այլ աշխատանք չեք ունենա, եղեք ինձ հնազանդ, իսկ աշխատավարձը կստանան նրանք ովքեր ինձ ամենաշատը կսիրեն ու կհավատան իմ խելքի ու զորության մեջ" …խնդրում եմ ասա, քանի օր կաշխատեի՞ր նրա մոտ, հա մի պայման էլ կա, ինքը ձեր հետ միշտ խոսումա հեռախոսով, դուք նրան չեք տեսել, բայց ինքը խոսքա տալիս ձեզ լավ աշխատավարձ ու տնօրենի սեր…




> Իսկ առյուծներին ու արջերին արդեն դա պետք չէ


կարծում եմ լավ էլ պետքա, ավելի հավես կլիներ,  քանի որ նա մեզ տվելա բանականություն, նաև տար ազատ կողմնորեշվել մենք ինչ կենդանու դերում կուզենք ապրել:




> Երբեք այդպես մի մտածի ու նայի դեպի առաջ, փորձիր ներել և սիրել մերձավորիտ, եղիր բարի ու միշտ կամեցող, պահիր ոսկե օրենքը՝ արա այն ինչ կցանկանաս ուրիշը քեզ անի և կգտնես փրկություն Կյահի ջան:


Կատակով էի գրել :Wink:  իսկ ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ ես բարի չեմ ու կամեցող չեմ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ոսկե օրենքին, դա իմ կարգախոսը չէ կյանում, ես անում եմ այն ինչ ուզում եմ, որ իմ համար լինի,միգուցե ես դիմացինին անեմ մի բան, որ կուզեի ինձ անեին, բայց դիմացինը դրանից մեռնի :Sad:  իսկ փրկություն դա հարաբերականա, չեմ արել մի բան, որ փրկվելու կարիք ունենամ, ինչ իմանաս, կարողա ես գնամ դրախտ դու էլ դժոխք, հարցա ումա պետք փրկություն…երաշխիք չկա, որ աստծո գրած ծրագիրը վիրուսներից վարի չի գնա` իր իսկ գրած վիրուսներից:

Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ սրան նայում ես որպես բանավեճ, քեզ և քո հավատը ոտնահարելու կամ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ, ուղղակի ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը :Wink:

----------

Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...իսկ միգուցե մենք իր գրած ծրագիրն ենք ու ինքը զվարճանում ա...
> ...երաշխիք չկա, որ աստծո գրած ծրագիրը վիրուսներից վարի չի գնա` իր իսկ գրած վիրուսներից:


Իմիջիայլոց նման տեսություն կա, որի հիման վրա որոշ քվազիգիտնականներ փորձում են ուսումնասիրություններ անել...  :Dntknw: 

Ինչևէ, թեմայից չշեղվեմ ու պատասխանեմ էն հարցին, թե ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը.

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010)

----------


## Lyre

Ձեր սանձարձակությունը ոնց որ վերջ չունի, հետո էլ թեմայից լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եք գրում, ու մեր հարգարժան աթեիստներին ել խորհուրդ կտամ եթե շատ են ուզում իրանց <<գիտելիքները :LOL:  :Xeloq: >> արտահայտեն, թող համապատասխան թեմաներ բացեն, իսկ էս թեմայի անունը եթե մոռացել եք ասեմ որ <<Ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը>>

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), Արծիվ (23.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Գիտե՞ք բոլորն էլ պատասխան են տալուն ,կարևոր է որ դաժան ճանապարհներին մենք չկանգնենք ու փոթորիկի տակ չմնանք…

----------

Արծիվ (23.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ձեր սանձարձակությունը ոնց որ վերջ չունի, հետո էլ թեմայից լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եք գրում, ու մեր հարգարժան աթեիստներին ել խորհուրդ կտամ եթե շատ են ուզում իրանց <<գիտելիքները>> արտահայտեն, թող համապատասխան թեմաներ բացեն, իսկ էս թեմայի անունը եթե մոռացել եք ասեմ որ <<Ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը>>


Այսինքն , եթե մարդը քրիստոնյա չէ ուրեմն աթեիստա հա՞ :Shok:  խորհուրդ կտամ քո գիտելիքները արտահայտես այլ թեմաներում, օրինակ " Փնտրում եմ ավատար" կամ " ի՞նչ հարց կտայիք հաջորդ մասնակցին" …Եթե չես նկատել, մենք հենց քննարկում ենք Հիսուսի դերն ու նշանակությունը, ասելա թե իր ինչ կամ ով լինելը: "Ո՞վ է Հիսուսը" հարցի տակ կարելի է քննարկել ամբողջ քրիստոնեական պատմությունը, այնպես որ բարի եղիր մի բան գրելուց առաջ ուրիշի գիտելիքներին չկպնել, համոզված եմ քրիստոնեության մասին գիտես մենակ այն ինչ քեզ ասել են աջ ու ձախ :Wink:

----------

Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Ախպերս թող Աստված քեզ /
շաաաաատ ողորմի ես ինչ օրնես ընկել : Դու երևի չես վախենում ԱՍտծուց՞

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ձեր սանձարձակությունը ոնց որ վերջ չունի, հետո էլ թեմայից լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եք գրում, ու մեր հարգարժան աթեիստներին ել խորհուրդ կտամ եթե շատ են ուզում իրանց <<գիտելիքները>> արտահայտեն, թող համապատասխան թեմաներ բացեն, իսկ էս թեմայի անունը եթե մոռացել եք ասեմ որ <<Ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը>>


Էդ երբվանից ա Հիսուսին չհավատալը սանձարձակություն համարվում՞  Կամ՝ ով ձեր պես չի խոսում, սանձարձակ ա... 
Բացի այդ, թեմայի վերնագիրը եւ դրա՝ Կրոն բաժնում գտնվելը չի նշանակում, որ միայն ձեզ բավարարող կարծիքները պետք է հնչեցվեն...

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Լսեք Աստվածաշնչում շատ պարզ գրված է թե ով ե ՀԻՍՈՒՍ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ կարդացեք և օրհնվեք: ՈՒ եթե մտել եք այս ֆոռում մեկդ մեկիդ նախշելու ասեմ շատ անհամապատասխան տեղ եք ընտրել:

----------


## kyahi

> Ախպերս թող Աստված քեզ /
> շաաաաատ ողորմի ես ինչ օրնես ընկել : Դու երևի չես վախենում ԱՍտծուց՞


Կներես, որ ախպոր հե՞տ ես  :Think:

----------


## LImo

Եթե անունդ լիներ Աննա ու քեզ ասեին արևիկ դուրդ համոզվաց եմ կգար,որովետև դուրդ գալիս ե որ Հիսուսի մասին ուղղակի ասես այլ քեզ հարմ,ար թեմայի շուրջ խոսես խոսես վերջում ել քեզ անից գոհ հեռանաս

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:47 ----------

Ով որ շաաաաաաատ ողորմության կարիք ունի …

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:53 ----------

Լսեք Աստված քեզ շատա սիրում մարդ տարբերակով միայն իսկ եթե Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդում ու այդ արտահայտության իմաստը ուղղակի չգիտես : Մի ել այդ թեմայով խոսա :Լռելնել մեկ մեկ օգուտ կտա մեղքերով քիչ ծանրաբեռնելուդ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:56 ----------

Շաաաաաաատ ես ուզում ոչխար ասեն քեզ : Լսի եթե Աստված եղբորդ հիմար ասելու համար ասում ա որ պետք ա դատվես ուրեմն Աստված քեզ սիրելով երբեք քեզ չի ել վիրավորի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե անունդ լիներ Աննա ու քեզ ասեին արևիկ դուրդ համոզվաց եմ կգար,որովետև դուրդ գալիս ե որ Հիսուսի մասին ուղղակի ասես այլ քեզ հարմ,ար թեմայի շուրջ խոսես խոսես վերջում ել քեզ անից գոհ հեռանաս
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:47 ----------
> 
> Ով որ շաաաաաաատ ողորմության կարիք ունի …
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:53 ----------
> 
> Լսեք Աստված քեզ շատա սիրում մարդ տարբերակով միայն իսկ եթե Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդում ու այդ արտահայտության իմաստը ուղղակի չգիտես : Մի ել այդ թեմայով խոսա :Լռելնել մեկ մեկ օգուտ կտա մեղքերով քիչ ծանրաբեռնելուդ
> ...


Չես զգում, որ անհամ բաներ ես անում՞   Քո համար դա եթե բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա ու կասկածից վեր ա, չի նշանակում որ բոլորի համար ա էդպես, ԱՌԱՎԵԼ ԵՒՍ, իրավունք չի տալիս քեզ պես չմտածողներին իբր թե խրատական խոսք ասել...  

Աստվածաշունչը գիտական փաստ չի, իսկ ժամանակակից աշխարհում, ինչքան էլ քեզ համար տրօրինակ լինի ուղղորդվում են գիտական ապացուցելի փաստերով, ոչ թե անհայտ ծագում ունեցող անապացուցելի գրական աղբյուրներից /այնպիսի տպավորություն է մոտս, որ հասարակության մեջ չես ապրել, ինչ–որ կրոնական համայնքում ես ապրել ու հիմա հանկարծ դուրս ես եկել աշխարհ ու հայտնաբերել, որ ատեսիստներ կան.../

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Աստված միշտ կա եթե դու չես ուզում դա ընդունես դա չի նշանակում որ նա չկա   : Մեկե դու ել ես գիտակցում որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կա

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Աստված միշտ կա եթե դու չես ուզում դա ընդունես դա չի նշանակում որ նա չկա   : Մեկե դու ել ես գիտակցում որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կա


Իսկ գուցե հակառակն է. Աստված չկա, եթե դու չես ուզում դա ընդունես, չի նշանակում, որ նա կա։ Մեկ է, դու էլ հոգու խորքում գիտես, որ չկա, բայց ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ես հավատալ ու հույս ունես որ նա կա։

Մեզնից ոչ ոք չի դատապարտում քեզ հավատալու համար, դա ավելին քան նորմալ եւ գեղեցիկ երևույթ է հավատը, բայց իրականությունն առայժմ այլ բան է ասում եւ ինչքան էլ փորձես ռեալ նայող ու օբյեկտիվ իմացությունը աշխարհի մասին հակադրել իռացիոնալ գիտելիքի, դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի... Եթե ես հավատամ, որ Երկրի վրա մի տեղ կա, ուր վարդագույն միեղջյուրներ են ապրում, դրանից նրանք այնտեղ չեն հայտնվի...
Եթե մի օր Աստծո գոյությունը հիմնավորվի, միայն սրտանց ուրախ կլինեմ ձեզ համար։

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), VisTolog (23.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Շատ կներես ես հիմա քեզ ենպիսի գիտահետազոտական պաստեր բերեմ: Ուրեմն գիտնականները ընտրել են տարբեր խավերի մարդկանց ասենք նկարիչ հաշվապահ դիզայներ և այլն… և տվել են մի թեմա որպեսզի նրանք այդ թեմայի շուրջ մի քանի տող ուղղակի գրեն : Նրանց գրածները լրիվությամբ տարբեր են եղլ մեկը մյուսից: Իսկ ԱսՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ ը գրվել ե տարբեր ժամանակներում և նույնիսկ յոթ հարյուր տարի առաջ գրված ՀԻն կտակարանը որ գրվել ե յոթ հարյուր տարվա մեջ և տարբեր մարդկանց ձեռքով բառերով և իմաստներով լիովի ն համընկել են… Սա այն միլիօնավոր փաստերից մեկն ասեցի սրա նման շաաաաաաաաաատ կա ասեմ իմանաս … Աստված էլ ապացուցելու կարիք չունի նա կա կենդանի ե և եթե դու չես ընդունում որ նա չկա դա չի նշանակում որ չկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:18 ----------

Նա շատ անգամներ ապացուցել ե որ կա ես դրանում համոզված եմ… Այն որ ես եղել եմ հաշմանդամ և հիմա վազվզում եմ դա միայն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ամենակարող ԱՍՏՎԱԾ արեց և ելի շատ հրաշքներ իմ կյանքում

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:20 ----------

«Դու ինձ ճանաչեցնում ես կյանքի ճանապարհը, քո երեսի առաջին ուրախությունների լիություն կա, եւ քո աջ կողմը` քաղցրություններ` հավիտյան»:

Սաղմոս 16.11



Մենք շատ ենք լսում կյանքի մասին եւ փնտրում, թե ինչ է կյանքը: Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում է, որ միայն Աստված է ճանաչեցնում կյանքի ճանապարհը: Կյանքը մի բան է, կյանքի ճանապարհը հասկանալը` մեկ այլ: Եթե կանգնես կյանքի ճանապարհի վրա, հաստատ հրաշալի տեղ կհասնես: Դա նման է նրան, երբ ցանկանում ես մի քաղաքից մյուսը գնալ. եթե ընտրես ճիշտ ճանապարհը, ապա անպայման կհասնես քո ուղեւորված քաղաքը, բայց եթե ճանապարհի հարցում սխալվես, ապա ոչ մի տեղ էլ չես հասնի: Սիրելի’ս, Աստված կարող է քեզ առաջնորդել կյանքի ճանապարհով, պարզապես վստահիր եւ հետեւիր Նրան:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շատ կներես ես հիմա քեզ ենպիսի գիտահետազոտական պաստեր բերեմ: Ուրեմն գիտնականները ընտրել են տարբեր խավերի մարդկանց ասենք նկարիչ հաշվապահ դիզայներ և այլն… և տվել են մի թեմա որպեսզի նրանք այդ թեմայի շուրջ մի քանի տող ուղղակի գրեն : Նրանց գրածները լրիվությամբ տարբեր են եղլ մեկը մյուսից: Իսկ ԱսՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ ը գրվել ե տարբեր ժամանակներում և նույնիսկ յոթ հարյուր տարի առաջ գրված ՀԻն կտակարանը որ գրվել ե յոթ հարյուր տարվա մեջ և տարբեր մարդկանց ձեռքով բառերով և իմաստներով լիովի ն համընկել են… Սա այն միլիօնավոր փաստերից մեկն ասեցի սրա նման շաաաաաաաաաատ կա ասեմ իմանաս … Աստված էլ ապացուցելու կարիք չունի նա կա կենդանի ե և եթե դու չես ընդունում որ նա չկա դա չի նշանակում որ չկա:
> 
> Նա շատ անգամներ ապացուցել ե որ կա ես դրանում համոզված եմ… Այն որ ես եղել եմ հաշմանդամ և հիմա վազվզում եմ դա միայն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ամենակարող ԱՍՏՎԱԾ արեց և ելի շատ հրաշքներ իմ կյանքում


Ապացույցների հետ կապված... չկպավ, մեղմ ասած  :Smile:  ու խոսելու իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում։ Միայն ասեմ, որ դա ապացույց չի։ 
Նայի, ոչ ոքս չի կասկածում, չէ, որ ջուրը ցածր ջերմաստիճաններում սառում ա, որովհետև դա հնարավոր ա փորձել ու ստանալ նույն արդյունքը, ու ցանկացած մարդ, լինի հավատացյալ թե անհավատ, կարող ա դա տեսնել։ Իսկ կրոնի հետ կապված ամենը ապացուցելի չէ։ Տարբերությունը հասկանում ես՞ 
LImo, շատ ուրախ եմ քեզ համար, ամենայն լրջությամբ եմ ասում, ու շատ լավ է, որ հավատքդ քեզ տալիս է հոգևոր բարիքներ։ Բայց ուրիշ մարդիկ այդ նույն բարիքները ուրիշ միջոցներով են ստանում, ինչու ես քեզ վրա վերցրել բոլորին քո հավատին բերելու գերնպատակը։
Թող ամեն մեկն իր իմացած ձևով ապրի։ Աստված իր ճանապարհներն ավելիլավ գիտի, իսկ դու արդեն ձգտում ես քիչ–քիչ գոռոզության մեղքը վրադ վերցնել, քազի քեզ երևակայում ես Աստծո խոսնակ եւ մեսսիա։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ բոլորին անպատվում ես...

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010), VisTolog (23.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

Մի բան միայն կավելացնեմ: 

Թող ով ուզում է մնա իր *գիտական* փաստերով ապացուցված տեսակետներին, քանի որ մեծ ուժ է պետք հավատալու համար մի բանի, որ քո ուղեղի սահմաններից այն կողմ է: 



Բայց համոզված եմ, որ կգա ժամանակ, երբ դեն կնետեք ձեր դավանած տեսակետները, որոնք ոչնչով ձեզ չեն օգնի, Ու դուք մի օր կդիմեք Աստծուն

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

«Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը»:

Մատթեոս 7.12



Ամեն մեկի համար սա ոսկե օրենք է, որը դուրս է եկել Քրիստոսի սրտից: Միգուցե բոլորս չէ, որ լրջությամբ ենք վերաբերվում այս խոսքին, բայց սա, ըստ իս, շատ ուժեղ դեղատոմս է աշխարհի համար, թե ինչպես է կարելի լինել հաջողակ, եւ ոչ միայն  հաջողակ, այլ նախեւառաջ` լավ մարդ: Շատերն այսօր հաջողակ են, բայց լավ մարդ չեն: Շատերը հարստություն ունեն, բայց բոլորը չէ, որ կամենում են իրենց շրջապատում բարիք գործել: Աստծո տված դեղատոմսը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես է կարելի ցանկալի մարդ լինել բոլորի համար:

Սուրբգրային այս խոսքը կարդալուց հետո միթե ժամանակը չէ խորհել եւ հաշիվ տալ, թե ինչ է Աստված կամենում անել մեզ համար, ու նաեւ ինչ պետք է մենք անենք եւ ինչ չանենք: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ցանկանում է, որ իր համար մի բան անեն, բայց հարցը հետեւյալն է` արդյոք մենք ցանկանում ենք ինչ-որ լավ բան անել ուրիշի համար:

Մի անգամ տեսա մեկին, ով բողոքում էր, որ քաղաքը աղտոտ է, բայց քիչ անց նկատեցի, թե ինչպես է այդ մարդը ծխախոտի մնացուկը գցում փողոցում: Գիտեք` նա ցանկանում է, որ իր համար շատերը մաքրեն փողոցը, բայց ինքը չի կամենում փողոցը մաքուր պահել ուրիշների համար: Այսպիսով, սիրելիներս, եթե ցանկանում ենք ընդունված եւ ցանկալի մարդ լինել հասարակության, մեր հարազատների եւ ընկերների համար, ուրեմն եկեք անենք այն, ինչը կցանկանայինք, որ մեզ համար անեին: Եթե բամբասում կամ քննադատում ես մեկին, մտածիր` արդյոք կուզենայիր, որ քեզ բամբասեին կամ քննադատեին:

Եղեք օրհնված, ապրեք այնպես, ինչպես Քրիստոսը պատվիրեց մեզ:

----------

wem (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (23.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Թող ով ուզում է մնա իր գիտական փաստերով ապացուցված տեսակետներին, քանի որ մեծ ուժ է պետք հավատալու համար մի բանի, որ քո ուղեղի սահմաններից այն կողմ է:


Մահվանից վախենալու, ներկայում ապրելու փոխարեն երկնային արքայության սպասելու, ու այլ հոգեբանական թուլությունների պատճառներով 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած հրեայի ամենակարողությանը հավատալը ուղեղի սահմաններից այն կողմ չի: Մարդիկ ավելի անհեթեթ բաների էլ են հավատում, ասենք որ էպիլեպտիկ բիզնեսմենը կարող է լինել Ալլահի մարգարե:
Կանխատեսելով արյուծների կեր մարտիրոսների մասին հակափաստարկը` նրանք բոլորը ֆանատիկորեն հավատում էին, որ ինչքան ավելի տանջալի մահվան առժանանան, էդքան հետո ավելի լավա լինելու դրախտում: Մոտավորապես ներկայիս իսլամիստ տերրորիստների նման: 




> Բայց համոզված եմ, որ կգա ժամանակ, երբ դեն կնետեք ձեր դավանած տեսակետները, որոնք ոչնչով ձեզ չեն օգնի, Ու դուք մի օր կդիմեք Աստծուն


Բարեբախտաբար չի գա: Ես իմ արժանապատվությունը չեմ վիրավորի պաշտելով աստծո, որը ինձ /փոխաբերական իմաստով/ համեմատումա ոչխարի հետ, ու իրանից ողորմություն խնդրելով: 
Իմ դավանած փիլիսոփայական աշխարհայացքը, նույնիսկ եթե չհաշվենք, որ հույս չի դնում 2000 տարի առաջ մեռած հրեայի վրա, վաղուց արդեն ապացուցել է իր էֆֆեկտիվությունը թե մարմնական, թե հոգևոր բոլոր պահանջներիս բավարարման համար միջոցներ տալու հարցում: Ուղղակի ես չափից դուրս եմ այն գնահատում, որ սկսեմ այն հնացած, փչացած ապրանքի նման աջուձախ գովազդել ու պրոպագանդել, ու մնացած բոլորին համարել գոռոզ ու սանձարձակ, ինչպես անում են քրիստոնյաները մ.թ. 30 թվից ի վեր

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Որովհետեւ ով որ ունի` նրան կտրվի եւ կավելանա. եւ ով որ չունի, ունեցածն էլ կառնվի նրանից»                                                                                     

Մատթեոս 13.12



Շատերը կարդալով այս խոսքը` մտածում են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խոսում է նյութական ունեցվածքի, ֆինանսների մասին, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով, այստեղ խոսքը օծության, իմաստության մասին է: Եթե Տիրոջ օծության, իմաստության հանդեպ ձգտում ունենք, մեր օծությունն ու իմաստությունը օր օրի կավելանա, իսկ եթե ձգտում չունենք, ապրում ենք մեղավոր կյանքով, մեր ունեցած օծությունն ու իմաստություն էլ կվերցվի մեզանից եւ կմնանք դատարկ:

Միգուցե օրեր կամ ամիսներ առաջ քեզ ծափահարում էին քո օծության եւ իմաստության համար, բայց այսօր դու ոչինչ չես կարողանում տալ մարդկանց, որովհետեւ քեզանից վերցվել է քո ունեցածը:

Եկեք ավելացնենք Տիրոջ տված օծությունն ու իմաստությունը, ոչ թե կորցնենք աշխարհում: Հիշե'ք «անառակ որդու» պատմությունը: Հայրը նրան տվեց իր բաժին ժառանգությունը, բայց նա վատնեց ու այլեւս ոչինչ չունեցավ, մինչեւ որ նորից վերադարձավ հոր մոտ:

Ով էլ որ լինես, հավատացյալ, թե անհավատ, եթե զգում ես, որ կորցրել ես, ուրեմն հեռացել ես Տիրոջից: Դարձի'ր Աստծուն, եւ Նա քեզ կտա իմաստություն, օծություն, եւ դու օրհնություն կլինես շատերի համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:01 ----------

«Երանի խաղաղություն անողներին, որ նրանք Աստծո որդիներ կկոչվեն»:

Մատթեոս 5.9



Տերը մեզ կանչում է դեպի խաղաղությունն ու արդարությունը: Նա ասում է, որ խաղաղություն անողները Աստծո որդիներ կկոչվեն: Մենք հաճախ մեզ կոչում ենք Աստծո զավակներ, բայց կա ժամանակ, երբ երկինքն է վկայում դրա մասին: Հիշո՞ւմ եք, երբ Քրիստոսը մկրտվեց, երկինքը բացվեց եւ մի ձայն լսվեց, որ ասում էր.«Սա է Իմ սիրելի որդին, որին Ես հավանեցի»: Հրաշալի է, երբ Տերն է քեզ կոչում որպես Իր զավակ:

Եթե իրականում ուզում ես խաղաղարար լինես, «զենքերդ» վա'յր դիր ձեռքիցդ, մի' վիճիր քո ընտանիքի անդամների, ընկերների, ի վերջո այս աշխարհի հետ: Տիրոջ խաղաղությունը բեր մարդկանց: Այդ ժամանակ երկինքը կբացվի քեզ համար եւ մի ձայն կլսես, որ քեզ կասի. «Սա է Իմ սիրելի որդին, որին Ես հավանեցի»:

Աստված տա, որ դա իրականում կատարվի քո կյանքում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:03 ----------

«Եվ Նա նավը մտնելով անցավ այն կողը եւ եկավ Իր քաղաքը: Եվ ահա մի անդամալույծ բերին Նրա մոտ` մահճի մեջ դրած. եւ Հիսուսը նրանց հավատքը տեսնելով` անդամալույծին ասաց. Քաջացիր, որդյակ, քո մեղքերը ներված են քեզ»:

Մատթեոս 9.1, 2

Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հրաշք արեց, եւ անդամալույծը մահճից վեր կացավ: Այս պատմության մեջ իմ ուշադրությունը գրավեց մի կարեւոր հանգամանք. անդամալույծի կողքին կային մարդիկ, ովքեր նրան բերեցին Հիսուսի մոտ: Նրանց անունները չի նշվում, բայց համոզված եմ, որ նրանք իրենց վարձքը չեն կորցնի Երկնքում:

Այսօր մեր շուրջն այնքա¯ն մարդիկ կան, ովքեր եթե ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ապա հոգեպես անդամալույծ վիճակում են: Նրանք չեն կարողանում իրենց տեղը գտնել այս աշխարհում եւ կարիք ունեն, որ ինչ-որ մեկն իրենց առաջնորդի Հիսուսի մոտ: Սակայն հաճախ մենք չենք ցանկանում խոսել նրանց հետ եւ օգնել նրանց: Սիրելինե'ր, Աստված տա, որ մենք լինենք այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց հարազատներին եւ ընկերներին կառաջնորդեն Աստծո մոտ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:03 ----------

Եվ ես ձեզ նոր սիրտ պիտի տամ, եւ նոր հոգի պիտի դնեմ ձեր մեջ, եւ վեր պիտի առնեմ ձեր մարմնից քարեղեն սիրտը եւ ձեզ մարմնեղեն սիրտ պիտի տամ:

Եզեիել 36.26



Եզեկիել 36-րդ գլուխը շատ կարեւոր է, քանի որ ամբողջությամբ մարգարեություն է վերջին օրերի մասին: Աստվածաշնչիս մեջ մատիտով ընդգծել եմ այս գլխի համարյա բոլոր խոսքերը: 26-րդ խոսքը հզոր ձեւով խոսում է վերջին օրերի եկեղեցու մասին: Այստեղ գրված է, որ Աստված նոր հոգի պիտի դնի եւ այս խոսքն իրականացավ այն ժամանակ, երբ եկեղեցին մկրտվեց Սուրբ Հոգով եւ Սուրբ Հոգու զորությամբ: Սուրբ Հոգին հենց այդ խոստացված նոր հոգին է, որ եկել է մեր հոգին վերանորոգելու եւ վերականգնելու, եթե դու, իհարկե, հետեւում ես Քրիստոսին եւ մկրտված ես Սուրբ Հոգով:



Եվ նույնպես գրված է, որ ձեզանից կվերցնեմ քարե սիրտը եւ մարմնեղեն սիրտ կտամ: Իրականում այս աշխարհի մարդիկ ունեն քարե սրտեր: Նրանք սրտացավ չեն մարդկանց նկատմամբ, նրանց չի հուզում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկն աղքատանում, հիվանդանում կամ մահանում է: Նրանց պատասխանը մեկն է՝ դա նրանց հոգսն է: Այսօր մարդիկ կարող են առանց սրտացավության դիտել Աֆրիկայի կամ ուրիշների աղքատության մասին պատմող կադրեր, առանց սրտացավության դիտել, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ մահանում: Դա կոչվում է քարե սրտեր: Եւ Աստված Սուրբ Հոգու ձեռքով առաջին հերթին վերցնում է քարե սրտերը եւ մարմնեղեն սիրտ տալիս, այսինքն՝ սրտի բժշկություն:



Սիրելիներս, եթե Սուրբ Հոգով մկրտված ես եւ քո հոգը չի, թե ինչ է կատարվում քո շրջապատում, ինչպես են մարդիկ կործանվում, ուրեմն դեռ սիրտդ քարից է: Խնդրիր Տիրոջը, որպեսզի վերցնի քո քարեղեն սիրտը եւ մարմնեղեն սիրտ տա, որպեսզի լցված լինես Տիրոջ սիրով եւ զորությամբ:



Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, Աստծո զորությունը եւ Սուրբ Հոգու հաղորդությունը ձեզ հետ լինեն: Ամեն:

----------

Inana (22.07.2010), wem (24.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Որովհետեւ ով որ ունի` նրան կտրվի եւ կավելանա. եւ ով որ չունի, ունեցածն էլ կառնվի նրանից»                                                                                     
> 
> Մատթեոս 13.12
> 
> 
> 
> Շատերը կարդալով այս խոսքը` մտածում են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խոսում է նյութական ունեցվածքի, ֆինանսների մասին, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով, այստեղ խոսքը օծության, իմաստության մասին է: Եթե Տիրոջ օծության, իմաստության հանդեպ ձգտում ունենք, մեր օծությունն ու իմաստությունը օր օրի կավելանա, իսկ եթե ձգտում չունենք, ապրում ենք *մեղավոր* կյանքով, մեր ունեցած օծությունն ու իմաստություն էլ կվերցվի մեզանից եւ կմնանք դատարկ:


Լիմո ջան, ինչ մեղքերի մասին ա խոսքը՞  Եթե իրան չհավատալը մեղք ա, գնա էս քարոզդ մեր մաֆիոզ հանցագործ մարդասպան արյունարբու քաղաքական գործիչներին պատմի... Թե չէ եկել միամիտ անմեղ մարդկանց համար սուտ մեղքեր եք հնարում, մեղավորության կոմպլեկս եք ներշնչում ու ուզում եք որ մաքրվենք՞ Ինչից մաքրվենք, մենք մեղք չունենք։

Լիմո, եթե մարդ չի հավատում, նա այդ համակարգից դուրս ա, իրա վրա չի ազդում վախը  :Smile:  Մենակ նրանք են վախենում, ովքեր հավատում եմ։ 

Համ էլ՝ թեմայից շեղվում ես։

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Համ էլ՝ թեմայից շեղվում ես։


+ ծայրից ծայր copy-paste ա` առանց հղումներ անելու:  :Dntknw: 
Մեկ ա, իրանց չես կարա համոզես, Ֆրեյա ջան, իրանց մոտ էս վիճակն ա.  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), kyahi (22.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> ապեր ուրեմն մենակ դժոխք կա… միչև էսօր բոլոր մեռածները գերեզման են գնացել


Տրամաբանորեն,  մեռածները   բացի  գերեզմանից  էլ  ու՞ր  կարող  են   գնալ:

----------


## kyahi

> Տրամաբանորեն,  մեռածները   բացի  գերեզմանից  էլ  ու՞ր  կարող  են   գնալ:


դրախտ կամ դժոխք :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

> + ծայրից ծայր copy-paste ա` առանց հղումներ անելու: 
> Մեկ ա, իրանց չես կարա համոզես, Ֆրեյա ջան, իրանց մոտ էս վիճակն ա.


էտ վիճակնա, բայց բերանը շարունակումա քարոզել

----------

Skeptic (23.07.2010), VisTolog (22.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*LImo* ջան, կասե՞ս մահանալուց հետո մարդու հոգին ի՞նչա լինում, մինչև ահեղ դատաստանի օրը: :Jpit:

----------


## luys747

Աստված ընտրել էր հրեաներին, սակայն նրանք չօգտվեցին դրանից: Նրանք նախընտրեցին հրաժարվել Հիսուսից:Այժմ մեծ ողորմություն է ձեր համար, որ Քրիստոնյա երկրում եք ծնված, հատկապես Հայաստանում(ես հավատում եմ, որ հայերը Քրիստոսին բոլորից շատ սիրող մարդիկ են): Կառաջարկեի շնորհակալ լինել Աստծուց, այլ ոչ թե փիլիսոփայել:

----------


## avikavet1

> Քրիստոնյա երկրում եք ծնված, հատկապես Հայաստանում(ես հավատում եմ, որ հայերը Քրիստոսին բոլորից շատ սիրող մարդիկ են): Կառաջարկեի շնորհակալ լինել Աստծուց, այլ ոչ թե փիլիսոփայել:


Էս ինչա կատարվում :Diablo:  սխալվում էս, որ շատ են սիրում հայաստանում: Անձամպ ես ոչ հավատում եմ նման բաների, ու ոչ էլ սիրում: :Goblin:

----------


## luys747

> Էս ինչա կատարվում սխալվում էս, որ շատ են սիրում հայաստանում: Անձամպ ես ոչ հավատում եմ նման բաների, ու ոչ էլ սիրում:


Հայերը միշտ անգամ պայքարել են իրենց հավատքի համար: Ընդ որում ոչ միայն խոսքերով, այլ մինչեվ մահ պայքարելով  հավատափոխների դեմ: Դրա շնորհիվ է, որ մենք հայ ենք մնացել մինչեվ օրս:

----------


## avikavet1

> Հայերը միշտ անգամ պայքարել են իրենց հավատքի համար: Ընդ որում ոչ միայն խոսքերով, այլ մինչեվ մահ պայքարելով  հավատափոխների դեմ: Դրա շնորհիվ է, որ մենք հայ ենք մնացել մինչեվ օրս:


Քիչ հետաքրքրվեք նման բաներով, ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ կան:ՈՒ ասեմ ավելին եդ հավատք կոչվածը գիպնոզացնումա մարդկանց: :Diablo:

----------

boooooooom (23.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Ամեն ժամանակ զարմանում եմ մարդիկ դուք մի թե չեք վախենում որ արդեն Հիսւսի գալուստը շաատ մմոտ ա գոնե ետ դարձեք դեպի Աստված որ փրկվեն ձեր հոգիները

----------


## avikavet1

> Ամեն ժամանակ զարմանում եմ մարդիկ դուք մի թե չեք վախենում որ արդեն Հիսւսի գալուստը շաատ մմոտ ա գոնե ետ դարձեք դեպի Աստված որ փրկվեն ձեր հոգիները


Եդ ես եմ զարմանում: Ինչից կամ ումից պիտի վախենամ, եդ ուղղակի ապսուրդա: :Cool:

----------


## boooooooom

> Եդ ես եմ զարմանում: Ինչից կամ ումից պիտի վախենամ, եդ ուղղակի ապսուրդա:


գործ չունես, անիմաստա, մենք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա ենք, որոնք չեն հատվում. մենք տանձ ենք ասում, իրանք խնձորով շարունակում են

----------


## LImo

> Եդ ես եմ զարմանում: Ինչից կամ ումից պիտի վախենամ, եդ ուղղակի ապսուրդա:


Ապսուրդ բան չկա պարզ չեմ ասում շաաաատ մոտ ա ամեն մեղքերին վերջ դնելոուն եղբայր ջան ես կյանքս տվել եմ Հիսուսին ու երբեք չեմ փոշմանել չեմ ել փոշմանի

----------

wem (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (27.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> գործ չունես, անիմաստա, մենք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա ենք, որոնք չեն հատվում. մենք տանձ ենք ասում, իրանք խնձորով շարունակում են


Բա ինչ անեմ, մարդիք հավատում են նման բաների, ու կտրվում են իրական աշխարհից:

----------


## LImo

> գործ չունես, անիմաստա, մենք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա ենք, որոնք չեն հատվում. մենք տանձ ենք ասում, իրանք խնձորով շարունակում են


Շաատ կցանկանային խնձորին խնձորով պատասխանել բայց Աստծո ողորմությունն այնքան մեծ ա որ ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս այլլ փորձում եմ ուղղակի անցնել անիմաստ կարծիքներիդ կողքով

----------

Արծիվ (27.07.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

> Շաատ կցանկանային խնձորին խնձորով պատասխանել բայց Աստծո ողորմությունն այնքան մեծ ա որ ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս այլլ փորձում եմ ուղղակի անցնել անիմաստ կարծիքներիդ կողքով


ես չեի ասի որ դու անցար իմ կարծիքի կողքով

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Արդյունավետության բացակայության պատճառով թեման փակվում է:*

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010), VisTolog (23.07.2010), wem (24.07.2010), Yellow Raven (23.07.2010), Արէա (23.07.2010), Արծիվ (23.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.07.2010), Դատարկություն (23.07.2010), Դարք (23.07.2010), Հարդ (23.07.2010), Հինատա (23.07.2010)

----------

